# Lounge > Entertainment >  What are you watching?

## chathamf

What's everyone watching these days? Burned through most of the good series out last winter, and looking for some good new shows that are in the first couple seasons.

Currently still following Suits and Ray Donovan, but caught up to date. Ray Donovan is a great show for anyone that hasn't heard of it.

----------


## The_Penguin

Narcos is pretty good.

----------


## theken

Just getting in to soa

----------


## Darkane

Not to new, but awesome is ARCHER! So good.

----------


## avishal26

Narcos 

Mr. Robot

Ray Donovan

Ballers

Extant (to hold me over mid-week until new episodes of shit I wanna watch come out)  :ROFL!:

----------


## chathamf

Just finished up Narcos, and in the middle of reading a book about Escobar. Great show/book. Watching the new Homeland episodes as well.

Caught up on pretty much everything else, and on the hunt for something new.

----------


## sabad66

Just got into Homeland recently. Awesome show and would highly recommend it to anyone

----------


## HiTempguy1

I didn't even know a new season of homeland was coming out, watched it last night!

How to get away with murder
Brooklyn 99 (I HATE SITCOMS, but this is actually hilarious. I honestly feel its some of Andy Sambergs best "normal" work)
Syfy's 12 monkeys is one of the best scifi shows to ever grace television, its fucking fantastic
Dark Matter is also "pretty good" for a b-series. Im enjoying it, the acting is "ok", but all of the actors do a good job of nailing their parts.

----------


## lamp_shade_2000

Silicon Valley

----------


## Vagabond142

-The Flash
-Arrow
-Ghost in the Shell ARISE (on Netflix  :Big Grin: )
-Killjoys
-Daredevil (I watch it over and over again it's SO GOOD)
-Agents of SHIELD (Season 3 is worth going through two seasons of meh to get to. INHUMANS WOOT WOOT!)
-Agent Carter (fun, tongue in cheek)

And lots of anime on Netflix and/or Crunchyroll  :Big Grin:  (Knights of Sidonia soooo gooooood)

----------


## 01RedDX

.

----------


## blairtruck

i have these in my kodi now what order should i watch them. rate them
Ballers
better call saul
homeland
true detective. 
american horror story
Empire

----------


## killramos

Gotham. So good. 

Also white collar here and there

----------


## speedog

Gotham's become a favourite in our home as well.

----------


## J.M.

Brooklyn Nine-Nine
Sleepy Hollow

----------


## NoPulp

Finished Narcos, now I'm bored.
Have been just watching how I met your mother until I find something better.

----------


## Unknown303

> _Originally posted by NoPulp_ 
> *
> Have been just watching how I met your mother until I find something better.*



No no no no no no.

I swear I watched 8.2 seasons and just fucking gave up. Ted is the worst character ever created for a sitcom. Fuck that shit. I have zero interested in finish the series because of how useless that character is.




> _Originally posted by Vagabond142_ 
> *-The Flash
> -Arrow
> -Ghost in the Shell ARISE (on Netflix )
> -Killjoys
> -Daredevil (I watch it over and over again it's SO GOOD)
> -Agents of SHIELD (Season 3 is worth going through two seasons of meh to get to. INHUMANS WOOT WOOT!)
> -Agent Carter (fun, tongue in cheek)
> 
> And lots of anime on Netflix and/or Crunchyroll  (Knights of Sidonia soooo gooooood)*



The new Ghost in the Shell were decent but nothing compared to the earlier movies. Daredevil seems pretty brutal so far in my viewing. But I'm pretty hard on shows.

For anime "Attack on Titan" just floored me, pretty crazy story line and conceptually very impressive.

----------


## roll_over

Probably one of my favourites is Nathan For You. Fresh Off The Boat is also good and as previously mentioned Silicon Valley

----------


## Gman.45

I've watched the following in the last few months. Being stuck on disability and in/out of hospital a bunch really sucks, but having wi/fi Ipad with retina and a Netflix VPN account, and a home theater PC set up while at home means TV is your friend. And TV is good now.

Narcos - Excellent

Penny Dreadful - Surprised at how much we liked this one, Netflix in Europe with a VPN, great actors too

Marco Polo - Diamond in the rough, our favorite series this year

House of Cards - rewatching, excellent 2nd time around

Deep Space Nine - one of the higher rated shows on Netflix for older syndicated type programs. Best of Star Trek stories with the war and great actors/continuing story lines

Gotham - favorite in our homes as well

Daredevil - more of the same, Netflix has become a true powerhouse in a short period of time. Anyone remember in the late 2009s that they were that lame-o company that did mail order dvds in the USA? Amazing.

Hemlock Grove - Odd, quirky, but the book had incredibly descriptive writing. TV program, not so much, but wth, Famke Janssen is hot as balls.

Mr Robot - fantastic, maybe my 2nd fav this year. So much to like.

The Last Kingdom - from Cornwell's excellent book series, some of the best battle scenes out there (GRRM is a huge fan). TV program seems promising after first eps

The Bastard Executioner - not sure where I stand on this. I like Kurt's work, but this is a very strange show, last episode may have won me over a bit, but not quite yet.

Vikings - re watching, great stuff again.


Shows I plan to watch but haven't seen an ep of yet -

Arrow

Agent Carter/Agents of Shield

Fargo

Homeland

Dark Matter


If there are any others anyone can recommend, please do so, I go through a season of 10-14 1 hour episodes in a couple days usually. I've found a couple in this forum recently that I was happy others spoke out about.

----------


## l/l/rX

No one likes blindspot? 

Not new and the series is over, but watch strike back. 

Code black is entertaining. 

Blacklist. 

Chicago p.d.

----------


## mr2mike

Silicon Valley
Ray Donovan

----------


## freshprince1

Justified. Fantastic show.

Halt and Catch Fire. Pretty cool period pic about the computer scene in the 80's.

----------


## G-ZUS

Greys Anatomy

----------


## HiTempguy1

I also forgot to ad "Humans" on BBC, and the obligatory Silicon Valley because it is also an amazing comedy.

----------


## spikerS

I have been geeking out pretty bad lately, and I have been re-familiarizing myself with all episodes and seasons of Star Trek TNG. In the middle of season 6 now.

----------


## avishal26

Ray Donovan is awesome.

Watched Narcos already, watching Modern Family, Limitless.

Gave up on Quantico... some of the worst acting I've seen in a while.

----------


## Teknix

Empire
Power
Suits
Ballers
Naruto

----------


## dirtsniffer

walking dead,
dusk till dawn
hockey
strain just finished
american horror story
limitless
house of brian

----------


## Vagabond142

> _Originally posted by Unknown303_ 
> *
> 
> The new Ghost in the Shell were decent but nothing compared to the earlier movies. Daredevil seems pretty brutal so far in my viewing. But I'm pretty hard on shows.
> 
> For anime &quot;Attack on Titan&quot; just floored me, pretty crazy story line and conceptually very impressive.*



Why I like ARISE is because it's a prequel to Stand Alone Complex (one of my favorite two season anime series ever), so I do come into it with HUGE bias. I just love cyberpunk in general.  :thumbs up:  

Attack on Titan is getting a second season, coming out next year from all reports. Not sure when it will appear on Netflix or Crunchy.

I'm watching Aldnoah Zero, Freezing, and Knights of Sidonia season 2 on netflix right now. I've finished Fate/Stay ZERO and Fate/Stay Unlimited Blade Works, but I love the story of Fate/Stay, so I'm again biased hugely there. 

Space Captain Harlock is an enjoyable 1.5 hour CG anime movie on netflix as well

----------


## sr20s14zenki

Frasier.  :thumbs up:

----------


## J.M.

X Company is a decent show too

----------


## Gman.45

SpikerS - funny stuff, I started a TNG rewatch and I'm on season 3 right now. Man, those outfits sure look dated now (the non Starfleet ones).

All of you who recommended Fresh off the Boat - TY, I haven't laughed so much in a long time, just on season 2 tonight.

----------


## firebane

Arrow, Gotham, The Flash
The Last Man on Earth
Homeland
Ray Donovan
The Blacklist
Big Bang Theory
Chicago Fire
Fargo
From Dusk Till Dawn
Scorpion
The Grinder

Season Finished:
Mr.Robot
Silicon Valley
Halt & Catch Fire
Suits

I tried to watch The Bastard Executioner but it was just too rough for me and didn't make it 30 minutes in. Watching Katy in it was just damn painful.

----------


## muffzz

Couple of good shows to watch:

Gotham
Arrow
The Flash
Marvel's Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D
Chicago PD
Hawaii Five-O
Empire
How To Get Away With Murder
Ballers
The Originals

----------


## EK 2.0

Netflix...

Supernatural...they recently added the last season...

TV...

Blindspot...hooked on the 3 or so episodes that are out now...plus HUGE crush on the lead female character... :Drool:   :Love:  

How To Get Away With Murder...toooo good.

All the NCIS cities haha...

Chicago Fire.

Trying to get into Quantico...but I dunno...

----------


## NoPulp

> _Originally posted by Unknown303_ 
> * 
> 
> No no no no no no.
> 
> I swear I watched 8.2 seasons and just fucking gave up. Ted is the worst character ever created for a sitcom. Fuck that shit. I have zero interested in finish the series because of how useless that character is.*



Yep it's a horrible show. I need to find something better on Netflix. Waiting on so many of my favorites to release a new season. I don't have the patients to watch actual TV and keep up with a series.

----------


## max_boost

Daredevil. Done. 
House of cards. Done. 
Narcos. Done. 
Suits. Season 4 now. 

Probably how to get away with murder next.

----------


## 03ozwhip

> _Originally posted by Vagabond142_ 
> * 
> 
> Why I like ARISE is because it's a prequel to Stand Alone Complex (one of my favorite two season anime series ever), so I do come into it with HUGE bias. I just love cyberpunk in general.  
> 
> Attack on Titan is getting a second season, coming out next year from all reports. Not sure when it will appear on Netflix or Crunchy.
> 
> I'm watching Aldnoah Zero, Freezing, and Knights of Sidonia season 2 on netflix right now. I've finished Fate/Stay ZERO and Fate/Stay Unlimited Blade Works, but I love the story of Fate/Stay, so I'm again biased hugely there. 
> 
> Space Captain Harlock is an enjoyable 1.5 hour CG anime movie on netflix as well*



this is all I ever think about when I see you post, I can't help it lol

----------


## 16hypen3sp

Suits = AMAZING! Just heading into season 4 now.

Just began Blood and Oil. If Bakken is how it's portrayed on the show, then wow. Talk about a transient work force!

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## flipstah

Zoo

Damn Netflix series. So good.

----------


## firebane

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> *Zoo
> 
> Damn Netflix series. So good.*



Zoo is a great show really makes you think.

Speaking of Netflix I can't wait for Jessica Jones!

And I just watched the new Ash vs Evil Dead.. one word.. awesome! Bruce is back.

----------


## Dumbass17

I just started season 7 of The League. The character, Rafi, on it just kills me with his crude humour. (Ie, his new gf is a watermelon with a hole cut into it)

----------


## Robin Goodfellow

Continuum is distinctly missing from this list.

The series just finished after about 4 seasons... It started strong, was consistently strong, and ended strong. Simply. excellent.

And the protagonist wasn't hard on the eyes, either.

I am currently re-watching Charlie Jade - Another interdimensional thriller from the guy that did flashforward. Has a very blade-runner aesthetic.

It is also simply excellent.

----------


## C_Dave45

Just finished Season 1 of Ballers. Meh. Good time killer. Lots of titties, coke snorting and million dollar cars. I'll probably carry on with Season 2 when/if it gets renewed.

----------


## D'z Nutz

Comedians in Cars Getting Coffee. I completely forgot about this show cause it's on Crackle.

----------


## firebane

> _Originally posted by Robin Goodfellow_ 
> *Continuum is distinctly missing from this list.
> 
> The series just finished after about 4 seasons... It started strong, was consistently strong, and ended strong. Simply. excellent.
> 
> And the protagonist wasn't hard on the eyes, either.
> 
> I am currently re-watching Charlie Jade - Another interdimensional thriller from the guy that did flashforward. Has a very blade-runner aesthetic.
> 
> It is also simply excellent.*



Continuum was god bloody awful. It was a neat premise of how time and such worked but the acting in it...  :Barf:

----------


## Robin Goodfellow

> _Originally posted by firebane_ 
> * 
> 
> Continuum was god bloody awful. It was a neat premise of how time and such worked but the acting in it... *



Perhaps you only saw an EP or two? I'd give it a solid 8/10, end to end.

----------


## C_Dave45

WTF..??? I can't seem to find any torrents for Season 1 of "Justified" and it's not on US or Canada's Netflix!

Anyone know how I can find or even just watch season 1?

----------


## firebane

> _Originally posted by Robin Goodfellow_ 
> * 
> 
> Perhaps you only saw an EP or two? I'd give it a solid 8/10, end to end.*



I watched the first 3 seasons and never got better just the same crappy typical Canadian acting type of film.





> _Originally posted by C_Dave45_ 
> *WTF..??? I can't seem to find any torrents for Season 1 of &quot;Justified&quot; and it's not on US or Canada's Netflix!
> 
> Anyone know how I can find or even just watch season 1?*



Check kat or ez tv.

----------


## C_Dave45

> _Originally posted by firebane_ 
> * 
> 
> I watched the first 3 seasons and never got better just the same crappy typical Canadian acting type of film.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check kat or ez tv.*



 Kickass? There's not one Season 1 episode. Entire Season 2, but that's it. 

I'll check out ez tv. I've never used it before.

----------


## Vagabond142

I finally caved to peer pressure and am watching seasons 1-3 of Vikings

On season 2 right now, bloody good show.  :thumbs up:

----------


## The_Penguin

I've only seen episode 1 so far, but Aquarius looks like it might be pretty good.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dDPM...ature=youtu.be

Looks like embedding is disabled.

----------


## taemo

since this is the most recent thread that contains anime, anyone else following One Punch Man and Dragon Ball Super?

Grew up reading Dragon Ball and Z so it's nice to see a continuation considering I've never watched a Dragon Ball episode in my life nor any OVA so not familiar with those or GT. 
Hoping that they release the manga here.

One Punch Man is a show of it's own, the concept is pretty damn hilarious.
Most typical shonen shows, you're worried how they will defeat the enemy but not on this one  :ROFL!:

----------


## Feruk

> _Originally posted by Robin Goodfellow_ 
> *Continuum is distinctly missing from this list.
> 
> The series just finished after about 4 seasons... It started strong, was consistently strong, and ended strong. Simply. excellent.*



I watched first 2 seasons of Continuum and then stopped. The show had potential, but wound up being just another example of terrible Canadian content.

I've been watching Homeland. This season's not as strong, but I'm still loving it.

----------


## HiTempguy1

I can't believe no one has mentioned Rick and Morty yet.

It is quite possibly my favourite show (and addtionally, cartoon) ever. I love it.  :Big Grin:  

Also, while I still have been watching How to Get Away With Murder, it's plot is f*&king stupid. So many "uh, coincidence solves the problem!", just poor, awful story development.

----------


## mr2mike

w/ Bob & David. 
Comedy sketch show for those who don't know.
Was a fan of Mr. Show w/Bob & David so glad this is back.

----------


## max_boost

Jessica Jones anyone? I love these Marvel shows. Not a big fan of cartoons or comic book series but Daredevil and this has been GREAT!

Luke Cage is gonna be awesome too.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Seth1968

> _Originally posted by spikerS_ 
> *I have been geeking out pretty bad lately, and I have been re-familiarizing myself with all episodes and seasons of Star Trek TNG. In the middle of season 6 now.*



As a trek whatever, I concur.

Check out Wentworth:

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2433738/

The US version is "Orange is the new black", and it's fucking lame, cliche, and tailors to the average US idiot.

----------


## Seth1968

> _Originally posted by HiTempguy1_ 
> *I can't believe no one has mentioned Rick and Morty yet.
> 
> It is quite possibly my favourite show (and addtionally, cartoon) ever. I love it.  
> 
> *



Despite most other posters calling you an idiot, I'm going to check out that show.

----------


## C_Dave45

Never heard a thing about it. Just stumbled upon it browsing Netflix. Has a bunch of name actors. 

Jason Momoa (Game of Thrones)
Lisa Bonet (Momoa's real life wife, Cosby Show)
Tom Sizemore (Natural Born Killers) plays a wicked character.
Julianne Nicholson (Boardwalk Empire)
Mike Farrell (MASH)

Pretty gripping and suspenseful. I'm enjoying it. It's only 2 seasons though. Dunno why it didn't last.

----------


## Seth1968

> _Originally posted by C_Dave45_ 
> *Never heard a thing about it. Just stumbled upon it browsing Netflix. Has a bunch of name actors....break*



Too much, too fast.

You named 2 of my favorite songs in the driving songs thread, and that left me even more surprised than you knowing Wentworth.

----------


## khanan

Master of none.

Pretty epic show, made me think about a lot of things for some reason.

----------


## sputnik

> _Originally posted by max_boost_ 
> *Jessica Jones anyone? I love these Marvel shows. Not a big fan of cartoons or comic book series but Daredevil and this has been GREAT!
> 
> Luke Cage is gonna be awesome too. *



YES!

Jessica Jones!

Such a great show. Just finished episode 4 last night.

The problem with Daredevil and JJ is that I will never be able to watch the Marvel universe movies again as they will just seem campy and lame in comparison.

----------


## Tezzating

A few I've seen and enjoyed this year

- Blunt Talk. Patrick Stewart as a drug addled talk show host; good if you like your humor dry
- Bosch. Amazon put this one out, solid investigative cop drama
- Mr Robot. I didnt expect to enjoy this one, but it's really well written and acted
- Killjoys. A trashy scifi about bounty hunters, IN SPACE!
- American Horror Story. This seasons been good and compelling, the most enjoyable its been since the first season
- Alone. Reality show about survivalists left alone on Vancouver Island.. they sort the fake brave out pretty quickly  :ROFL!:  worthwhile to watch

----------


## eglove

Homeland was really good this season

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

From Netflix:

Jessica Jones - Excellent
Marco Polo - Really good
American Odyssey - Excellent but for some reason wasn't renewed, so only 1 season
Master of None - Meh, clever show but not really that entertaining IMO. Lots of people seem to like it though.

I see Spartacus is also on Netflix, that's my favorite show of all time, I will probably watch again.

Not sure if it's on Netflix but "The Bridge" was awesome (American Version). Great show. Again, for some reason it was canceled after 2 seasons but it's worth the watch still IMO. The Swedish version got renewed for a third season.

Vikings is really good, not sure if the third season is on Netflix yet, but I've seen them all so far.

White Collar - Light & entertaining. Not the best show but I enjoyed it. Unique premise and I found most of the heists interesting.

Lie To Me - Average. Watched it slowly when I needed to kill time.

"Meru" Wicked documentary about climbing the "shark fin" rock/ice wall http://www.merufilm.com/ (not on Netflix)

K2: This one's on Netflix and I thought it was really good. Documentary about climbing K2. Everest looks easy in comparison.

Homeland - Generally very good, I still watch it. The odd slow episode though.

Brooklyn Nine Nine - Light & funny, easy time killer (20 min episodes)

South Park - Been watching since Season 1, one of my all time favorite comedies. Current season has been on point

Archer - Love this show as well - just waiting for the new season. It's all on Netflix too I think.

Silicon Valley - Probably my favorite comedy this year (2 seasons out)

The IT Crowd - Not bad, a little too 'slapstick' for me and I hate laugh tracks, but overall decent.

I started Bloodline, first episode was pretty slow but it has great ratings.

I'm sure I'll think of more later.

EDIT: Broadchurch - 2 seasons out. Fantastic show IMO.

----------


## taemo

my wife who's usually not into superheroes was able to watch all Jessica Jones episodes on Netflix.
After I'm done watching Breaking Bad (I watch it when working out) I think I'll start watching it next.
Never got into the other Super heroes shows though (Arrow, Flash, Gotham, Agent of Shields, etc..)

The only ones I religiously watch are:

Fresh of the Boat
Modern Family
Big Bang Theory
Hawaii 5-0
South Park
Walking Dead
Game of Thrones
Dragon Ball Super
One Punch Man
Viking


downloading Into the Badlands too, hopefully it's good.

----------


## Seth1968

> _Originally posted by Mitsu3000gt_ 
> *From Netflix:
> 
> Jessica Jones - Excellent
> Marco Polo - Really good
> American Odyssey - Excellent but for some reason wasn't renewed, so only 1 season
> Master of None - Meh, clever show but not really that entertaining IMO. Lots of people seem to like it though.
> 
> I see Spartacus is also on Netflix, that's my favorite show of all time, I will probably watch again.
> ...



WTF? Do you even sleep?  :Smilie:

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> _Originally posted by Seth1968_ 
> *
> 
> WTF? Do you even sleep? *



That isn't all recent haha. Well over a year's worth. Shows like Homeland I've watched since the start, so that's over like 5 years, but it has a current season.

I'm guilty of binge watching a few of those though, Jessica Jones and Marco Polo I watched in a few weeks.

----------


## J.M.

Am I the only one who got bored of Homeland this season and stopped watching it? lol

Dexter was good. 8 seasons long. Interesting show.

Master of None was alright. Some of the episodes were meh.

Luther was awesome. Only 16 episodes over 4 seasons. The final season starts tomorrow and is only 2 episodes. Really enjoy British TV shows.

Just finished watching the last season of Chuck but looks like it's going to be removed from Netflix tomorrow. Good time waster, reminded me of White Collar a little bit.

Jessica Jones is up next on my list.

I never use to pay attention to TV shows but Netflix changed that for me haha

----------


## Jlude

Homeland
Suits
House of Lies (hasn't been on in forever)
Survivors Remorse
Ray Donovan
Hockey Wives (some of the wives are hot)

----------


## ZenOps

X-files retro in prep for next month.

Nice HD remaster, looks infinitely better than I remember.

----------


## taemo

I binged on Master of None over the weekend.
Almost done watching Breaking Bad too.

Started watching Freaks and Geeks and hopefully Jessica Jones afterwards.

Anyone watching Into the badlands?

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> _Originally posted by J.M._ 
> *Am I the only one who got bored of Homeland this season and stopped watching it? lol
> *



This season started a bit slow, but IMO it's really picked up and made up for it. If you can handle Dexter after the John Lithgow season (4), homeland shouldn't be a problem haha. Dexter also had the worst series finale of any show I have ever seen, ever (IMHO). Seriously though, if you normally like Homeland, you will probably like the current season if you watch it a bit more. The first episode was super boring I agree, almost as bad as the previous season finale where she just hung out with her baby the entire hour.




> _Originally posted by Jlude_ 
> *Homeland
> Suits
> House of Lies (hasn't been on in forever)
> Survivors Remorse
> Ray Donovan
> Hockey Wives (some of the wives are hot)*



Forgot to add Ray Donovan to my list too - I really enjoy that show. Looking forward to the next season.

Couldn't get into House of Lies or House of Cards, but they are really popular.

----------


## Jlude

> _Originally posted by Mitsu3000gt_ 
> * 
> 
> This season started a bit slow, but IMO it's really picked up and made up for it. If you can handle Dexter after the John Lithgow season (4), homeland shouldn't be a problem haha. Dexter also had the worst series finale of any show I have ever seen, ever (IMHO). Seriously though, if you normally like Homeland, you will probably like the current season if you watch it a bit more. The first episode was super boring I agree, almost as bad as the previous season finale where she just hung out with her baby the entire hour.
> 
> 
> 
> Forgot to add Ray Donovan to my list too - I really enjoy that show. Looking forward to the next season.
> 
> Couldn't get into House of Lies or House of Cards, but they are really popular.*



I forgot to mention Ballers also and was incorrect on House of Lies, I meant to say House of Cards with Kevin Spacey.

----------


## firebane

> _Originally posted by taemo_ 
> *I binged on Master of None over the weekend.
> Almost done watching Breaking Bad too.
> 
> Started watching Freaks and Geeks and hopefully Jessica Jones afterwards.
> 
> Anyone watching Into the badlands?*



I watched the first episode of Badlands and enjoyed it. I plan to watch another episode to get a better feel but it kind of reminds of something like GoT in a post apocalyptic world.

----------


## Vagabond142

An update since I discovered Kodi :P

On Netflix:

-Jessica Jones. Netflix and Marvel teaming = winning formula. Also, David Tennant is... CREEPY... yikes o_O
-19-2. Quebecois (French language) cop show that I clicked on when bored one day and it's been GOOD so far. 
-Sense8. Very... weird. Good, but weird. 

Kodi:

-Wolf Hall. A show about Thomas Cromwell and Anne Boleyn done by the BBC, and it pulls NO punches. It's kind of like a BBC version of Game of Thrones, but heavier on politics and lighter on actual violence.
-Vikings. Very very good. If you like any Game of Thrones or fantasy movie/tv show, watch Vikings. Nuff said. Also, Floki is awesome  :Big Grin: 
-Ash vs The Evil Dead. Bruce Campbell let loose on the small screen. Hilarity ensues with a little bit of gore  :Big Grin: 
-Orphan Black. Took a good few episodes to get really rolling, but once it gets you hooked, it's insidious at how quickly it makes the episodes fly by.
-Vixen. (animated) Watch it if you like Flash and Arrow. 8x 5 minute short episodes that I hope leads to either a full series, or a character appearance in Legends of Tomorrow or Flash/Arrow.
-Flash
-Arrow

Anime:
-Been on a Black Lagoon/Full Metal Panic/Ghost in the Shell SAC/2nd GIG binge lately.... All great shows XD

----------


## The_Penguin

A few I haven't seen mentioned:

The Leftovers. Season 2 is getting a bit weird but still good.

I think I mentioned Aquarius already, season 1 was pretty good.

and a co-worker convinced me to try Legends. 
Wow, great series!

http://thetvdb.com/?tab=series&id=265074&lid=7

----------


## Xtrema

I didn't enjoy Jessica Jones as much as Daredevil.

Too much fillers that doesn't need to be there. Feels slow at the middle. Plots and characters that add 0 value to the storyline. Feels like they don't have enough material for 13 episodes. Kilgrave is written in a way that (didn't read the comic, so don't know source material) is kinda pathetic given the power he got.

----------


## Brent.ff

> _Originally posted by Xtrema_ 
> *I didn't enjoy Jessica Jones as much as Daredevil.
> 
> Too much fillers that doesn't need to be there. Feels slow at the middle. Plots and characters that add 0 value to the storyline. Feels like they don't have enough material for 13 episodes. Kilgrave is written in a way that (didn't read the comic, so don't know source material) is kinda pathetic given the power he got.*



I agree, except that Kilgrave made that show tolerable. He was the only reason the show was any good. She managed to get her ass kicked by like 3 dudes, yet when she Spoiler:

has to fight Luke cage  she seems to have no problem? Worst superhero ever. We get it, you're a drunk.. Also, was Netflix running low on funds, so they never actually wanted to show her jump? So cheezy.

----------


## Xtrema

> _Originally posted by Brent.ff_ 
> * 
> 
> I agree, except that Kilgrave made that show tolerable. He was the only reason the show was any good. She managed to get her ass kicked by like 3 dudes, yet when she Spoiler:
> 
> has to fight Luke cage  she seems to have no problem? Worst superhero ever. We get it, you're a drunk.. Also, was Netflix running low on funds, so they never actually wanted to show her jump? So cheezy.*



I think budget is low and you really can't show her to have moves like Thor.

----------


## Bladeh

Luther on Netflix, gritty crime drama with some great acting.

----------


## The_Penguin

The first episode of Lucifer seemed pretty good. Could be a fun series.

----------


## firebane

> _Originally posted by The_Penguin_ 
> *The first episode of Lucifer seemed pretty good. Could be a fun series.*



Watching the previews for that showed reminded me far too much of his other show Rush..  :thumbsdown:

----------


## TopNotch

Suits started again yesterday. Pretty good episode, forgot how intense it was!

----------


## gwill

Started watching shameless from season one recently... A new show called lucifer started that was kind of interesting/funny.

----------


## benyl

> _Originally posted by TopNotch_ 
> *Suits started again yesterday. Pretty good episode, forgot how intense it was!*



I wanted MOAR. While the spilt season is great, I wish they would do more episodes per season.

----------


## chathamf

> _Originally posted by TopNotch_ 
> *Suits started again yesterday. Pretty good episode, forgot how intense it was!*



Suits episode was awesome yesterday! Looks like it's going to be a great season..

I've been watching the new episodes of Shameless, and Oak Island recently. Pretty much ran out of shows I was really into after flying through Wentworth over Christmas. Looking for some new shows to get into. Watched an episode of American Crime the other day. Seemed okay, but unsure if I will keep going with it. Think I will try the Americans tonight.

----------


## Dumbass17

i'm hooked on Bloodline right now

----------


## timdog

if you like Luther, there are some really good british murder/crime dramas on netflix. Broadchurch, Happy Valley, and The Fall are all really solid shows, and you dont need to dedicate too much time. each of them is 4-6 episodes (The Fall has two seasons). honestly 9/10 for all 3 of those shows. very intense. just started watching 'River' which is another british crime drama, so far it seems pretty good, with a cool twist.

----------


## Vagabond142

Additions to my "what am I watching" list:

Chronicles of Shannara
Legends of Tomorrow

----------


## max_boost

> _Originally posted by TopNotch_ 
> *Suits started again yesterday. Pretty good episode, forgot how intense it was!*



 Definitely top notch episode. Harvey Specter is a  :Pimpin':

----------


## shakalaka

Watching Z-Nation. Like the Walking Dead but much better I think and more gritty. Low budget production for sure but is definitely more fun than TWD. 

Reading about Suits, still have the last season sitting on my computer that I still haven't watched!

----------


## Kolbatron

Been on a British TV show kick at the moment. Black Books on Netflix, re-watched Spaced, The Fall and of course can't go wrong with Luther or Sherlock.

----------


## nismodrifter

Miami Vice. 

Can't beat the music, cars, and clothes. On season 3 right now.

----------


## brucebanner

All caught up to date with Graceland and Suits. Started Shades of Blue last night and Jenny from the block is looking good :Pooosie: . The show doesn't seem too bad yet either, watched 2 episodes last night and it's moving along pretty quickly.

----------


## chathamf

Started The Leftovers this week. Show is weird as hell. My fiancée gives me shit for picking such a weird show for us to watch. I think she is coming around though. Haha.

----------


## Tezzating

Currently working on:

The Expanse. First 4 episodes are free online to get a taste. Political intrigue and hinging on war, it focuses on who appear to be pawns in the game. Really digging it so far, up to episode 7 (this is the first season)

The 100. Well ya know.. its about space, teenagers and is shown on The CW, so I ignored it for two years. However, its not shy with the action or the violence with a good pace. Think Lord of the Flies with a futuristic dystopia theme.

Colony. Its three episodes in and I'm digging it. Some "foreign invader" is occupying the US and repressing the people. The few tantilizing details they give implies an alien invation, taking "something" from the earth.. hopefully the wheels dont fall off and it becomes silly.




> _Originally posted by Kolbatron_ 
> *Been on a British TV show kick at the moment. Black Books on Netflix*



Excellent choice!

----------


## 01RedDX

.

----------


## nzwasp

> _Originally posted by Tezzating_ 
> *Currently working on:
> 
> The Expanse. First 4 episodes are free online to get a taste. Political intrigue and hinging on war, it focuses on who appear to be pawns in the game. Really digging it so far, up to episode 7 (this is the first season)
> 
> The 100. Well ya know.. its about space, teenagers and is shown on The CW, so I ignored it for two years. However, its not shy with the action or the violence with a good pace. Think Lord of the Flies with a futuristic dystopia theme.
> 
> Colony. Its three episodes in and I'm digging it. Some &quot;foreign invader&quot; is occupying the US and repressing the people. The few tantilizing details they give implies an alien invation, taking &quot;something&quot; from the earth.. hopefully the wheels dont fall off and it becomes silly.
> 
> ...



The expanse is awesome, started listening to the audio book of the first book of the series and I think it might be better than the show. 

The 100 is pretty good, season 1 and 2 were fantastic for something that is essentially a sci fi with heavy elements of teen drama. Hopefully they can keep up the momentum for season 3.

I watched the first episode of The colony, I want to like it but it didnt capture me enough to watch the 2nd episode. Maybe I should try again.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

Started watching Arrow, bit cheesy but decent overall.

----------


## firebane

> _Originally posted by Mitsu3000gt_ 
> *Started watching Arrow, bit cheesy but decent overall.*



Arrow takes a bit to get going so give it a good chance. Season 3 was just bad by a lot of standards but 4 is really making up for it.

----------


## TopNotch

The People v. O.J. Simpson: American Crime Story is my new show!

----------


## JordanLotoski

Check out LetterKenny on Crave. Funny show

----------


## firebane

Just binge watched Mad Dogs ... great show and TOTALLY fucked up.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> _Originally posted by firebane_ 
> * 
> 
> Arrow takes a bit to get going so give it a good chance. Season 3 was just bad by a lot of standards but 4 is really making up for it.*



Good to know, I'm on Season 2 ep 16 at the moment. The only thing I find tiresome is how everyone who is supposed to be dead is always still alive, and there is a new "supervillan" every other episode. Too bad about Season 3, I'm not there yet haha. Good to hear it gets better though - I'm enjoying it enough to keep watching. Also I like the island story more than the actual story haha, so I hope they keep that up.

----------


## chathamf

> _Originally posted by TopNotch_ 
> *The People v. O.J. Simpson: American Crime Story is my new show!*



Watched first episode last night. It was awesome.

----------


## Dumbass17

> _Originally posted by chathamf_ 
> *Started The Leftovers this week. Show is weird as hell. My fiancée gives me shit for picking such a weird show for us to watch. I think she is coming around though. Haha.*



Started this on your recommendation. I'm about 5 episodes deep but not sure if it's worth continuing....?  :dunno:

----------


## pheoxs

> _Originally posted by firebane_ 
> * 
> 
> Arrow takes a bit to get going so give it a good chance. Season 3 was just bad by a lot of standards but 4 is really making up for it.*



Really? I felt its just been going downhill. The whole everyone is a superhero/master fighter now thing is stupid to me.

----------


## chathamf

> _Originally posted by Dumbass17_ 
> * 
> 
> Started this on your recommendation. I'm about 5 episodes deep but not sure if it's worth continuing....? *



I think I'm an episode or two ahead of you. It's growing on me and I'm finding myself more interested. I've read season 2 is great...feel like I have to keep going at this point.

----------


## TopNotch

Better Call Saul season 2 started yesterday - it was meh.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> _Originally posted by TopNotch_ 
> *Better Call Saul season 2 started yesterday - it was meh.*



I liked it, but then again I liked The Revenant when nobody else did  :ROFL!: 

I loved the first season, if this is similar I'm looking forward to it.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> _Originally posted by pheoxs_ 
> * 
> 
> Really? I felt its just been going downhill. The whole everyone is a superhero/master fighter now thing is stupid to me.*



Slowly starting to feel that way, I find myself just kind of having it on in the background while I half pay attention and do other stuff. The "everyone is a super hero and the villains are never really dead" thing is getting old, but I will give S03 a chance at least. I really enjoy the island story though.

----------


## Dumbass17

> _Originally posted by chathamf_ 
> * 
> 
> I think I'm an episode or two ahead of you. It's growing on me and I'm finding myself more interested. I've read season 2 is great...feel like I have to keep going at this point.*



I'm still watching it but unsure why haha. I can't stand Liv Tyler or the lady who played the cops wife. She looks like a feminine William Dafoe. 

I tried starting The Colony but lost focus. 

Baskets is entertaining.

----------


## The_Penguin

> _Originally posted by firebane_ 
> * 
> 
> Watching the previews for that showed reminded me far too much of his other show Rush.. *



Have not seen Rush, but Lucifer has been a fun watch so far.
Loved Caifornication, I think I must be a Kapinos fan.

----------


## shakalaka

I randomly started watching Prison Break as I never saw it before. Loving it so far, near the end of season 1 so far.

----------


## firebane

> _Originally posted by shakalaka_ 
> *I randomly started watching Prison Break as I never saw it before. Loving it so far, near the end of season 1 so far.*



Enjoy the 1st and 2nd season cause 3 and 4 just got bad.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

I finally finished Bloodline, after putting it off for many months. Probably the best show I've seen on Netflix in the last year, it was 10/10 for me.

Re: Prison Break - it's one of those shows that makes you really want the next episode each time (like "24"), but they could have probably done with one less season. Really good at the start but they milked it a bit too hard. Still good though.

----------


## JordanLotoski

I was sick all weekend and watched Mixology, Funny show

----------


## shakalaka

> _Originally posted by firebane_ 
> * 
> 
> Enjoy the 1st and 2nd season cause 3 and 4 just got bad.*







> _Originally posted by Mitsu3000gt_ 
> *I finally finished Bloodline, after putting it off for many months. Probably the best show I've seen on Netflix in the last year, it was 10/10 for me.
> 
> Re: Prison Break - it's one of those shows that makes you really want the next episode each time (like &quot;24&quot, but they could have probably done with one less season. Really good at the start but they milked it a bit too hard. Still good though.*



That's too bad if true. I am about halfway through the second season so far and I still enjoy it. Let's see I guess.

----------


## bjstare

It's probably been mentioned in here, but we just started watching The Blacklist about a month ago. This show is awesome, we're well into Season 2 now. Some of the best network/primetime TV I've seen in a while.

Another one that continues to impress is Blindspot. Production value not super high, but still entertaining.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> _Originally posted by shakalaka_ 
> * 
> 
> 
> That's too bad if true. I am about halfway through the second season so far and I still enjoy it. Let's see I guess.*



Don't worry, its' still good. I enjoyed it to the end, seasons 3 & 4 just aren't quite as good as 1 & 2 (purely subjective of course). It's still very addicting and follows the same theme.

----------


## The_Penguin

> _Originally posted by Mitsu3000gt_ 
> * 
> 
> I liked it, but then again I liked The Revenant when nobody else did 
> 
> I loved the first season, if this is similar I'm looking forward to it.*




Ep 1 was maybe a bit slow. 2, was better.

"Hoboken squat cobbler" Wonder how many takes that took before Bob stopped cracking up.  :Smilie:

----------


## Brent.ff

Currently cranking through Daredevil. Great season

----------


## chathamf

Anyone else watching Better Call Saul and find absolutely nothing ever happens? Just waiting for it to get good and it seems it doesn't. Although people are out there saying it's amazing and way better than Brraking Bad.

----------


## Brent.ff

It's a slow burn, as was Breaking Bad. Think most forget that BB was a pretty slow show, but still great. One of the 'best shows ever' is the Wire, and that thing never got your heart beat up. 

I find the Ehrmentrout story line way more interesting

----------


## codetrap

.

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Billions is a great show, first season isn't finished yet, another week or 2 I think.

----------


## The_Penguin

Just finished season 2 of Bosch. Solid show. 
Any Michael Connelly fans should give it a try.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

Finished "The Last Kingdom" on Netflix after seeing it got 5 stars. Fantastic show, if you like Vikings or Game of Thrones you will like it a lot I think. Renewed for season 2 as well.

Watched "The Divide", it's a fictional show about the innocence project (getting innocent people off death row) that also got 5 stars. Slow start, then it got super good, then it got canceled haha - so don't waste your time on that one.

Started "Rectify" based on its high rating but not sure what to think after the first episode - anyone seen it? Any good?

Watched "Love", Netflix's new comedy series, 5-6/10, not great - only 8 short episodes though.

----------


## funkedelic2

I thought "Love" was hilarious. Not for everybody though but I would rate it at least an 8 out of 10.

----------


## J.M.

Think I'm going to drop Vikings for The Last Kingdom lol

----------


## benyl

This season of Vikings is lame. Haven't seen the latest episode though. Going to check out last kingdom.

----------


## SKR

Finally something is happening in Vikings. As much as I like Linus Roache, I don't give two fucks about what's going on in stupid Wessex.

----------


## jav_

Black Sails  :thumbs up:

----------


## JDMMAN

From Dusk Till Dawn - Netflix series. Surprisingly good.  :thumbs up:

----------


## Dumbass17

> _Originally posted by 2Legit2Quit_ 
> *Billions is a great show, first season isn't finished yet, another week or 2 I think.*



Yup. Very good.

Like others, i've only watched 2 episodes of vikings but i'm not feeling this season.

Love as well as Flaked were both pointless shows, IMO  :dunno:

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> _Originally posted by benyl_ 
> *This season of Vikings is lame. Haven't seen the latest episode though. Going to check out last kingdom.*



I agree, the current season of Vikings is a bit strange. It seems a lot happened between seasons unless I missed something. Rollo is some King in France or something? Lol. I'm still watching it though, it has got a bit better by episode 4 but I'm not loving it just yet. It'll probably pick up a bit. Last Kingdom is definitely better than Vikings season 4 is so far.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> _Originally posted by jav__ 
> *Black Sails *



Black Sails is pretty good but there isn't even any pirating until the second season! That really disappointed me when I watched it, but season 2 was a lot better for me, and it's pretty funny.

Thanks for bringing it up though, I just checked and Season 3 is just finishing - didn't even know it was back on.

----------


## Buster

shows like Vikings are almost better to check out once they are done their run.

Then, you can determine if the whole thing is worth your time.

----------


## BavarianBeast

Just finished Daredevil S2, thought it was some of the best television i've ever watched.

----------


## HiTempguy1

> _Originally posted by 2Legit2Quit_ 
> *Billions is a great show, first season isn't finished yet, another week or 2 I think.*



I really like Billions, except for all the inconsequential stuff (like the whole BDSM whatever crap). It doesn't really add anything to the story unless someone starts digging crap up on him, which is maybe the point, but practically a whole season has gone by and the series hasn't taken that aim yet.

Also, his wife is a c*&t! Sexy, but definitely a c*&t!

----------


## n1zm0

> _Originally posted by Mitsu3000gt_ 
> * I agree, the current season of Vikings is a bit strange. It seems a lot happened between seasons unless I missed something. Rollo is some King in France or something? Lol. I'm still watching it though, it has got a bit better by episode 4 but I'm not loving it just yet. It'll probably pick up a bit. Last Kingdom is definitely better than Vikings season 4 is so far.*



Technically Vikings is a loose biopic of Ragnar and various Norwegian/Danish Viking conquests all mish-mashed together to tell a story, if you read Ragnar's history (don't read it if you don't want spoilers lol) of all the places he sacked and pillaged, it's basically following that. It gets crazier, if you think Ragnar's legacy is pretty epic (which it is), wait til you see what his sons do if they show it at all.

That whole first siege on Paris they did last season actually took place 1171 years ago today supposedly. That first trip to England where they raided the monastery was well documented.

Rollo is a basically a duke now by marriage to Gisela (who wasn't really the daughter of the Emperor of France irl), irl he was the first Duke of Normandy and not blood related to Ragnar at all. But Aethelwolf, Judith, King Ecbert, Count Odo, Lagertha etc, they all existed in around the same time, pretty cool.

I should watch the Last Kingdom, all these old time tv shows like Vikings and Versailles has me on a historical binge.

I started watching this, it's pretty awesome so far, the detail they put into the 1960's sets is huge:

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> _Originally posted by n1zm0_ 
> * 
> 
> Technically Vikings is a loose biopic of Ragnar and various Norwegian/Danish Viking conquests all mish-mashed together to tell a story, if you read Ragnar's history (don't read it if you don't want spoilers lol) of all the places he sacked and pillaged, it's basically following that. It gets crazier, if you think Ragnar's legacy is pretty epic (which it is), wait til you see what his sons do if they show it at all.
> 
> That whole first siege on Paris they did last season actually took place 1171 years ago today supposedly. That first trip to England where they raided the monastery was well documented.
> 
> Rollo is a basically a duke now by marriage to Gisela (who wasn't really the daughter of the Emperor of France irl), irl he was the first Duke of Normandy and not blood related to Ragnar at all. But Aethelwolf, Judith, King Ecbert, Count Odo, Lagertha etc, they all existed in around the same time, pretty cool.
> 
> ...



Cool info, thanks. Unfortunately if it gets weirder and weirder I might not like the show as much!

----------


## max_boost

Episode 8 of House of Cards and then DD2 next! :Clap:

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> _Originally posted by Sugarphreak_ 
> * 
> Just finished American Odyssey... agree, was an excellent season. The plot lines were really well scripted and came together really well, plus it moved along at a nice pace with lots of action. I broke down and binged watched the final episodes into the wee hours of the morning, haha.
> 
> I am surprised that it didn't get renewed for a second season, although I can't imagine where the plot would go to keep it interesting.
> *



I was very surprised they didn't renew it either. Not only was it totally set up for a second season (with an easy 3-4 seasons worth of logical plot), but it was one of those shows like 24 or Homeland where you can't stop watching since it's almost all action. Pretty well done show too, and fairly unique.

"The Bridge" was a lot like that too. Super good, I think 2 seasons, and then they cancelled it for the third. I couldn't stop watching that one either (American version).

I think I'm going to watch Black Sails season 3 and Daredevil next.

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

> _Originally posted by HiTempguy1_ 
> * 
> 
> I really like Billions, except for all the inconsequential stuff (like the whole BDSM whatever crap). It doesn't really add anything to the story unless someone starts digging crap up on him, which is maybe the point, but practically a whole season has gone by and the series hasn't taken that aim yet.
> 
> Also, his wife is a c*&amp;t! Sexy, but definitely a c*&amp;t!*



yeah the gf and I think that his bsdm shiz is gunna get dug up and come back to bite him in the ass, could see it being Axe's trump card in the season finale. 

Every episode has good drama/flow/something that makes you want to see the next episode.

----------


## firebane

Superstore & Fresh Off The Boat

Both great for fillers and silly stupid humor.

----------


## The_Penguin

> _Originally posted by n1zm0_ 
> * 
> 
> I started watching this, it's pretty awesome so far, the detail they put into the 1960's sets is huge:
> 
> *



Cool! I quite liked the book, will check it out for sure.

----------


## nonofyobiz

Billions (love Maj. Winters!)
Vikings (not every episode is a hit or satisfying, but still great and well worth watching)
The 100 (worth watching although alot of stuff happens that is just so stupid)
Strike Back 
Black Sails (love this show)
Limitless (a lighter and enjoyable show)
Lucifer (Couldn't get into it)
Mr. Robot (pretty cool show - WATCH)
Into the Badlands (Really cool show)
Banshee (I can't believe this wasn't' mentioned in this thread. This show is AWESOME 8.4 on IMDB)
Peaky Blinders (Post WWI England gangster show)
Fargo (Season 1 and 2 are different stories, Season 1 was good, season 2 was even better)
True Detective (Season 1 was awesome, S2 sucked)
Expanse (decent syfi show)
The Last Kingdom (very much like)
Outlander (Awesome show! can't wait for S2)

----------


## The_Penguin

> _Originally posted by The_Penguin_ 
> * 
> 
> Cool! I quite liked the book, will check it out for sure.*



Just finished, really enjoyed it!

----------


## J.M.

Finished Daredevil S2 the other night. Looks like there's gonna be a Luke Cage show on Netflix coming out in September. 

There is so much stuff to watch I can't keep up.

----------


## firebane

> _Originally posted by J.M._ 
> *Finished Daredevil S2 the other night. Looks like there's gonna be a Luke Cage show on Netflix coming out in September. 
> 
> There is so much stuff to watch I can't keep up.*



Daredevil, Luke Cage, Jessica Jones, and one other and then it will create a combined tv for another series.

----------


## rx7_turbo2

Just finished Broadchurch season 2 and I think 3 or 4 episodes into Happy Valley.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

Happy Valley was excellent, very impressed with that show. Easy to watch too, not many episodes.

----------


## taemo

I deleted S3 of The 100, lost interest and the story was getting too confusing.

Finished Breaking Bad couple of months ago so now I've started Sons of Anarchy (S3 right now).
Started watching UnREAL on the plane and seemed interesting so I'll try finish S1

Other than that I've been watching Modern Family, Fresh of the Boat and Friends, occasionally Big Bang Theory and Vikings when we dont know what else to watch.

----------


## n1zm0

> _Originally posted by taemo_ 
> *I deleted S3 of The 100, lost interest and the story was getting too confusing.
> 
> ~
> 
> Fresh of the Boat*



 :Werd!:  The 3rd season of The 100 is drawing too many plans and characters into it, we lost interest in that and Lucifer already.

If you like Fresh off the boat, you should watch The Family Law, basically the same but in Australia, you can now laugh at all those little nuances you noticed as a kid that your ethnic parents did. The parents in this show though are HKers, so they do all the bitching in Cantonese this time  :ROFL!:

----------


## C_Dave45

> _Originally posted by nonofyobiz_ 
> *Billions (love Maj. Winters!)
> Vikings (not every episode is a hit or satisfying, but still great and well worth watching)
> The 100 (worth watching although alot of stuff happens that is just so stupid)
> Strike Back 
> Black Sails (love this show)
> Limitless (a lighter and enjoyable show)
> Lucifer (Couldn't get into it)
> Mr. Robot (pretty cool show - WATCH)
> ...




Awesome list!! Picked out a couple I hadn't heard of or had forgotten about. 

Banshee..looks awesome, downloaded season 1 last night. 
Black Sails...wasn't aware of this one. 
IRobot...forgotten about. 

Got lots on my XBMC now to watch!! 

I really like that 11 22 63 show too.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

Definitely the best season of Black Sails so far in my opinion. Really enjoyed it.

----------


## 01RedDX

.

----------


## Kobe

Person of Interest - This show was great first 2 seasons? IT started going downhill in season 3, I haven't really watched season 4+ Yet

Arressed Development - Good time waster even though I've only finished season 1

HomeLand - This show is great, I'm guessing the last season is finished now and I can binge watch it..


How I met your Mother - Obv a great, easy show to watch 

Entourage - This was great up until Season 8..
Mentalist - I really liked this show actually, it was interesting..


Tosh.0 - Great for laughs..

EastBound & Down - IT was funny I enjoyed it, stupid at some parts...

Weeds - The show was great but it got boring on like season 4 or 5?


Suits - Obv mentioned here..
House Of Cards - obv mentioned here..


Californication - Great show, its like softporn as well  :Big Grin:

----------


## taemo

lost interest with both Californication and Weeds after 4-5 seasons as well.
Arrested Development seems to have a following but I can't get into it but I'm only on the early episodes, might try watch couple more.




> _Originally posted by n1zm0_ 
> * 
> 
>  The 3rd season of The 100 is drawing too many plans and characters into it, we lost interest in that and Lucifer already.
> 
> If you like Fresh off the boat, you should watch The Family Law, basically the same but in Australia, you can now laugh at all those little nuances you noticed as a kid that your ethnic parents did. The parents in this show though are HKers, so they do all the bitching in Cantonese this time *




thanks for the tip, I started watching it and liking it.
Feels more serious and real than FOTB

----------


## ipeefreely

HomeLand has been great this season!  :Big Grin:  Only two more to go! 

Also... FU President-elect!  :ROFL!:   :ROFL!:

----------


## A790

The Expanse. Love this show. Different enough from the books to be something new, and both mediums are good  :Smilie:

----------


## flipstah

I can't believe I missed out on Parks and Recreation

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> _Originally posted by ipeefreely_ 
> *HomeLand has been great this season!  Only two more to go! 
> 
> Also... FU President-elect!  *



Only thing I hate about Homeland is Frannie. The amount of time they waste on that story is INSANE, and it's super annoying. Sometimes ~50% of an episode. Then again she sleeps with every criminal she comes across so she's bound to have at least one kid  :ROFL!:  

Hope Dar gets what's coming soon.

-----------------------------------------------------

Also I've been watching Billions. Phenomenal show, extremely entertaining.

The other one I've been watching is The People v. OJ Simpson. REALLY well done, and it's an extremely interesting story as well, even if you think you know the details. Highly recommend.

----------


## Inzane

> _Originally posted by A7m90_ 
> *The Expanse. Love this show.*



Glad I'm not the only one. It's probably the best show in the sci-fI genre to come out in years. It's up there with the reimagined Battlestar Galactica.

 :thumbs up:

----------


## JustinL

Not sure if it's been mentioned yet, but I'm just into "The Americans" right now. So far it's great! It's set in the early 80's about a pair of KGB agents in the US. It has a lot of spy intrigue and a nice pace of story telling.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> _Originally posted by JustinL_ 
> *Not sure if it's been mentioned yet, but I'm just into &quot;The Americans&quot; right now. So far it's great! It's set in the early 80's about a pair of KGB agents in the US. It has a lot of spy intrigue and a nice pace of story telling.*



I watched until season 2-3 when it started slowing down quite a bit, but I will probably pick it up again as I always liked the unique premise.

----------


## Dumbass17

Few episodes deep into Billions.
Damien Lewis and Paul Giamatti are awesome in it

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> _Originally posted by Dumbass17_ 
> *Few episodes deep into Billions.
> Damien Lewis and Paul Giamatti are awesome in it*



Agreed - especially Paul Giamatti. Tara from SoA caught me off guard haha, but she is perfect for that role too. They cast the show really well IMO.

----------


## shakalaka

Started watching Black Mirror on Netflix. Pretty interesting stuff and different than how the usual TV series are.

----------


## Gart

> _Originally posted by A790_ 
> *The Expanse. Love this show. Different enough from the books to be something new, and both mediums are good *






> _Originally posted by shakalaka_ 
> *Started watching Black Mirror on Netflix. Pretty interesting stuff and different than how the usual TV series are.*



These are probably the only two shows I've watched recently. I come in here often to see what all the cool people are watching though, so keep posting please!  :Smilie:

----------


## chathamf

> _Originally posted by Mitsu3000gt_ 
> * 
> 
> Only thing I hate about Homeland is Frannie. The amount of time they waste on that story is INSANE, and it's super annoying. Sometimes ~50% of an episode. Then again she sleeps with every criminal she comes across so she's bound to have at least one kid  
> 
> Hope Dar gets what's coming soon.
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...



Burning through Homeland as well. New season is really good. I was worried it wasn't going to be so good because they had to go away from the middle east stuff and concentrated on the US, but it's turned out great. The Franny storyline is bunk though, haha. Dar is gonna get it.

Other than Homeland, I just finished up the most recent season of Ray Donovan, and started watching Shameless from the start.

----------


## killramos

+1 on Billions. Suits with an edge and very grey vs grey. 

Worth every penny of my crave subscription.

----------


## Dumbass17

> _Originally posted by Mitsu3000gt_ 
> * 
> 
> Agreed - especially Paul Giamatti. Tara from SoA caught me off guard haha, but she is perfect for that role too. They cast the show really well IMO.*



Damian's wife on the show is cast well too. She's such a bitch but plays it flawlessly.

----------


## HiTempguy1

> _Originally posted by killramos_ 
> *+1 on Billions. Suits with an edge and very grey vs grey. 
> 
> Worth every penny of my crave subscription.*



I still watch Suits, but billions is infinitely better in every way. Suits is basically a men's soap opera and has been for a while  :Cry:

----------


## mr2mike

Last Man on Earth. 
Couple seasons on Neflix. Such a good smart comedy (for the most part) but definitely need to watch in order.

----------


## Buster

> I still watch Suits, but billions is infinitely better in every way. Suits is basically a men's soap opera and has been for a while



Popular genre.

Sons of Anarchy was the same (but bad).

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

I am watching "The Sinner". Season 1 just got put on Netflix and season 2 is ongoing. Season 2 is even better than the first IMO. It's directed by Jessica Biel who also stars in the first one but not the second.

Basically both are about a strange murder, and then you spend the rest of the season discovering the motives behind it as things unravel. Enjoyed season 1 and 2 is better.

I'm still watching Suits as well. With Mike gone and Princess Megan (by far the most annoying Suits character IMO) out of the picture, the show is turning out to be more enjoyable than previous seasons. They can kind of go any direction they want now without being so tied to Mike's past. The only thing I still find annoying is how they completely unnecessarily insert "god damn" into the middle of every other sentence for impact  :ROFL!:  Billions is way better though, 10/10 one of my favorite shows - basically suits on steroids with good acting.

----------


## Kijho

Been wanting to check The Sinner out, looks good. Maybe next on the list after finishing Ozark.

I finished The OA few weeks ago and I really liked it. (I'm a fan of Stranger Things, and also watched Dark which is like a voiced-over German style of Stranger Things, kind of, very good show). Enjoyed The OA though would recommend.

----------


## firebane

> I am watching "The Sinner". Season 1 just got put on Netflix and season 2 is ongoing. Season 2 is even better than the first IMO. It's directed by Jessica Biel who also stars in the first one but not the second.
> 
> Basically both are about a strange murder, and then you spend the rest of the season discovering the motives behind it as things unravel. Enjoyed season 1 and 2 is better.
> 
> I'm still watching Suits as well. With Mike gone and Princess Megan (by far the most annoying Suits character IMO) out of the picture, the show is turning out to be more enjoyable than previous seasons. They can kind of go any direction they want now without being so tied to Mike's past. The only thing I still find annoying is how they completely unnecessarily insert "god damn" into the middle of every other sentence for impact  Billions is way better though, 10/10 one of my favorite shows - basically suits on steroids with good acting.



Eh... Sinner was kind of weak and your typical story line.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> Eh... Sinner was kind of weak and your typical story line.



Are you watching Season 2? It is much better than the first IMO.

Because it kind of worked backwards, I thought it was a better than average plot, but I agree it's not the best show I've seen. I still enjoyed it for what it was - I like the "who done it" type series'. The Killing, Happy Valley, Shetland, Luther, and Broadchurch are also similar and I enjoyed those as well.

----------


## tonytiger55

I just started watching Anthony Bourdain... I am so fucking hungry right now.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

Finished The Sinner S02 - better than S01, I enjoyed it

The Loch - Very good IMO. Typical UK crime drama, 6 episodes, small committment

Half way through Ozark S02 - great as usual

Suits - Finished current season. It's a bad show but so easy to watch.

South Park S22E01 - Season started on a good note, very funny IMO

It's Always Sunny S13 - A bit of a weak start but I still love that show

----------


## stillworking

Must See TV:

Nathan For You (Torrents) 
Billions (Torrents)
White Gold (Netflix)


Suits (Torrents)
Better Call Saul (Torrents)
USA Shameless (Torrents) 
The Marvelous Mrs Maisel (Torrents)
Curb Your Enthusiasm (Torrents)
Parks and Recreation (Torrents)
Ozark (Netflix)

----------


## tonytiger55

> Must See TV:
> 
> Nathan For You (Torrents) 
> Billions (Torrents)
> White Gold (Netflix)
> 
> 
> Suits (Torrents)
> Better Call Saul (Torrents)
> ...



Whats White Gold about..?

----------


## firebane

> Must See TV:
> 
> Nathan For You (Torrents) 
> Billions (Torrents)
> White Gold (Netflix)
> 
> 
> Suits (Torrents)
> Better Call Saul (Torrents)
> ...



Mrs.Maisel is a great show

----------


## stillworking

Nathan For You:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=obmqcnj2vUE


White Gold:
https://www.netflix.com/ca/title/80191680

----------


## muffzz

Cobra Kai - if you liked the original Karate Kid series then you will definitely like this (same actors)

----------


## dirtsniffer

Just watched Jack Ryan and now season 2 of Goliath

----------


## hurrdurr

> Last Man on Earth. 
> Couple seasons on Neflix. Such a good smart comedy (for the most part) but definitely need to watch in order.



What is smart about it? It's a goofy comedy.

----------


## shakalaka

Recently started watching Power. If you like Soprano's and The Wire type of shows, chances are you will enjoy it. It's not AS good...but pretty darn close.

----------


## JDMMAN

If anyone needs a good laugh, "The Good Place" is worth checking out.  :thumbs up:  especially for Kristen Bell & Jameela Jamil

----------


## firebane

> If anyone needs a good laugh, "The Good Place" is worth checking out.  especially for Kristen Bell & Jameela Jamil



First season is good, second season takes a horrible dive until the end and 3rd season has just started.

----------


## Skrilla

Just finished S2 of Norseman, I love this show it's hilarious. It's like Vikings for Monty Pythons fans

----------


## 03ozwhip

Better call saul
Ozark
Good place
FTWD
Exorcist
Maniac (just one episode so far, different for sure, reserving judgement for a few more episodes)

----------


## bourge73

Animal Kingdom - gets better in Season 2 enjoying it forsure (Netflix) 
Homeland (Netflix) love this series 
Mayans. (FX) should be renamed Mehyans...
Snowfall (Netflix/stream) really liking it so far 80’s South Central LA

----------


## Brent.ff

Bodyguard on Netflix is quite good. Highly recommended

----------


## bourge73

> Bodyguard on Netflix is quite good. Highly recommended



Agreed watching right meow. Quite good indeed.

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

I'm enjoying Jack Ryan, a bit predictable towards the end but still good.

Also watching the Haunting of Hill House on Netflix, takes a bit to ramp up but I like the mystery/buildup.

----------


## rx7boi

Castlevania Season 2 came out so I binged that haha.

----------


## firebane

> Castlevania Season 2 came out so I binged that haha.



Sooo goood. I enjoyed it better than the first season.

----------


## bjstare

The Night Manager on prime was awesome. Hugh Laurie is one of the lead characters (bad guy) and is unreal in this show.

----------


## Kijho

+3 on Bodyguard, super awesome

----------


## cycosis

Watched Sabrina with the wife. My sister in law was a props lead for the production and my brother made the book of the beast so there were additional reasons for watching. I can't take the book seriously as I was out visiting him in squamish when he made it. When the book is referenced, all I see is my brother in pyjama pants, a purple touque, chain smoking, and cursing as he had the re write out all those signatures 5 times! 

Wasnt too bad tbh.

----------


## firebane

> +3 on Bodyguard, super awesome



Couldn't even make it through the first episode. The constant "mum" and the British accents and dryness.. ugh




> Watched Sabrina with the wife. My sister in law was a props lead for the production and my brother made the book of the beast so there were additional reasons for watching. Wasnt too bad tbh.



If you can get past all the teenage angst and crap its not that bad of a show.

Another one that is pretty good is Titans (DC)

----------


## Kijho

> Couldn't even make it through the first episode. The constant "mum" and the British accents and dryness.. ugh




Hahaa got into a little argument with the gf because I thought they were saying "mum" I said WTF are all these people his mom??? ... she said no it's ma'am... so we turned on subtitles to confirm ahaha, yup, ma'am. Now all I hear is ma'am when I watch it. It's really good, past that. Very suspenseful. I literally have like nothing else to watch on Netflix though at this point hahahah.. waiting on more Narcos or something. Ugh.

----------


## tonytiger55

Started watching Bodyguard.. its pretty good. Aspects of it reminded me why I left London. 

I could not get into white Gold/British show. All the props and sets were too clean.

----------


## ercchry

I’m watching Rake right now, degenerate Aussie lawyer... plus 40 episodes makes it decent

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

+1 for Bodyguard, really enjoyed it. I watched it before it came on Netflix but it was just added.

I also really enjoyed Designated Survivor season 1. There are 2 seasons but apparently it wasn't renewed for a 3rd.

----------


## bourge73

> +1 for Bodyguard, really enjoyed it. I watched it before it came on Netflix but it was just added.
> 
> I also really enjoyed Designated Survivor season 1. There are 2 seasons but apparently it wasn't renewed for a 3rd.



Going to start in on Designated Survior now on your recommendation ( better be good lol) also just started the British series 
Line of Duty, so far me likey  :Smilie:

----------


## tonytiger55

Bodyguard.

Spoiler:

Just watched second episode. FFS... I wish you fuckwits would have warned me. First Ozark and the Snells and now fucking this. What is it with Netflix and wrinkly ladies being shagged. Why why..?



How did Sarg Budd keep a straight face when shooting the last scene while simulating sex..? *English Accent* 'Nothing complicates my job maam, its my job to protect you'... I nearly spat my tea out. I was like.. what the fuck did I just watch..?  :ROFL!:

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> Going to start in on Designated Survior now on your recommendation ( better be good lol) also just started the British series 
> Line of Duty, so far me likey



It starts off pretty fast so if you don't like it after 1-2 episodes, stop. I hope you like it though.

Basically congress and most of the existing government gets blown up and Keifer Sutherland is the "Designated Survivor" and becomes president instantly. Those aren't spoilers, that is the basic premise of the show. It's a mix between coming to terms with his presidential duties and trying to find the people responsible. I found it very entertaining.

----------


## The Cosworth

> Bodyguard.
> 
> Spoiler:
> 
> Just watched second episode. FFS... I wish you fuckwits would have warned me. First Ozark and the Snells and now fucking this. What is it with Netflix and wrinkly ladies being shagged. Why why..?
> 
> 
> 
> How did Sarg Budd keep a straight face when shooting the last scene while simulating sex..? *English Accent* 'Nothing complicates my job maam, its my job to protect you'... I nearly spat my tea out. I was like.. what the fuck did I just watch..?



hahaha. She drives me nuts too. And buddies jaw acting is starting to get to be a bit much.

----------


## ercchry

> I’m watching Rake right now, degenerate Aussie lawyer... plus 40 episodes makes it decent



Cameos by some wentworth actors too

----------


## Brent.ff

.Fargo season 3 finally on Netflix too. Solid as always. Liked Varga more then the season 2 ‘villians’

----------


## Team_Mclaren

> Going to start in on Designated Survior now on your recommendation ( better be good lol) also just started the British series 
> Line of Duty, so far me likey



I love it and I'm half way through season 1. 
Jack Bauer obvious is awesome but the whole story is pretty intense as well, so much going on at once.

- - - Updated - - -




> I also really enjoyed Designated Survivor season 1. There are 2 seasons but apparently it wasn't renewed for a 3rd.



season 3 got picked up by Netflix

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> season 3 got picked up by Netflix



Oh wow, thanks for that - I had no idea.

----------


## bjstare

Designated survivor season 1 was great. Season 2 licked balls, hoping that Netflix can make it good again.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> Designated survivor season 1 was great. Season 2 licked balls, hoping that Netflix can make it good again.



I'm only 6 episodes into Season 2 but it's fine so far. There are 20 episodes or so though so maybe it gets worse, I don't know.

----------


## asp integra

I PVR'd Designated Survivor every week that it was on TV. Solid show, I quite enjoyed it.

----------


## bourge73

> It starts off pretty fast so if you don't like it after 1-2 episodes, stop. I hope you like it though.
> 
> Basically congress and most of the existing government gets blown up and Keifer Sutherland is the "Designated Survivor" and becomes president instantly. Those aren't spoilers, that is the basic premise of the show. It's a mix between coming to terms with his presidential duties and trying to find the people responsible. I found it very entertaining.



Ok I am hooked. Really like the series so far ( 4 episodes in ) hoping however the General gets taken out by the next terror attack...

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> Ok I am hooked. Really like the series so far ( 4 episodes in ) hoping however the General gets taken out by the next terror attack...



Glad you like it. The story line stays solid throughout the season. Also Italia Ricci doesn't hurt.

----------


## ZenOps

Norsemen. Lulz.

----------


## The_Penguin

> Bodyguard on Netflix is quite good. Highly recommended



Holy shit! I was completely unaware of this show. Right up my alley.
Just watched Ep 1-6 over the last few days. Excellent, thanks for mentioning it.

----------


## The_Penguin

> Bodyguard.
> 
> Spoiler:
> 
> Just watched second episode. FFS... I wish you fuckwits would have warned me. First Ozark and the Snells and now fucking this. What is it with Netflix and wrinkly ladies being shagged. Why why..?
> 
> Attachment 83872
> 
> How did Sarg Budd keep a straight face when shooting the last scene while simulating sex..? *English Accent* 'Nothing complicates my job maam, its my job to protect you'... I nearly spat my tea out. I was like.. what the fuck did I just watch..?



Spoiler:


Wasn't so bad. She's 16 years younger than me, and only 10 years older than he is. Agree about Ozark though <shudder>

----------


## gmc72

> Norsemen. Lulz.



That was pretty funny!! Also Big Mouth. I'm a few episodes into season 2 of that one.

Everyone at work is talking about Bodyguard, so I might have to check it out.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Noresmen is a lot of fun. Quite silly, but I'm enjoying it.

----------


## Mista Bob

I've been catching up on my netflix marvel series.
After finishing up with Jessica Jones and Defenders moved on to the newest season of Daredevil. Almost done that now too, real great so far.

I dismissed Norsemen as a Vikings clone originally instead of what it actually is, not knowing anything about it. But I'll definitely have to check it out now.

----------


## tonytiger55

I started watching Luke Cage. Its pretty good. But my god the script is slow at times and a bit flat. I find scenes to be longer than needed. 
But very entertaining and the music performances are awesome!! (Women are super hot too, no more old people shagging). Very good. 

Anyone watched Narcos Mexico..? I just finished it the other day. 

Spoiler:

Its pretty good. I preferred the first series of Narcos because there was a lot more of a rollercoaster ride through the story and scenes. A lot more booty.. Men being men, women being women kinda thing. 


In the Mexico series. I found the script a bit flat. I was not held at the edge as much.

I found the actors could have done with a bit more exaggeration more depth. I would have liked the cartel leader (Edwin Norton lookalike) to be a bit more dark in his delivery. He came across more like a weak mummies boy that lost his favourite toy. 

Rafeal needed to be a bit more crazy, I think Blacky from City of God would have been a good style to copy. He looks like a Mexican version of Jake Gyllenhaal. 

For the love of god there needs to be more boobage and sex. How can you be in a cartel with all that weed and coke and not have Mexican chicas walking around you in their thongs and serving you spicy nachos...? Am I missing something? 

Anyone notice the character Ed Heath (American Attach in Mexico that does fuck all) has no cheek bones? 

Overall It was good. The ending was good too. I see how it links in with the first original series of Narcos and why cartels don't touch the DEA.

----------


## Kijho

Looking forward to the new Narcos to check it out! 

You guys have my hooked on Designated Survivor haha, it's really good.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> Looking forward to the new Narcos to check it out! 
> 
> You guys have my hooked on Designated Survivor haha, it's really good.



Season 2 was pretty solid IMHO. 

I just finished Jack Ryan and it was very entertaining as well, similar to the FBI story line of Designated Survivor, but more intense.

----------


## ZenOps

Finished Black Mirror. Each one is still a contained separate story, so you can watch them in any order. Dystopian craving satisfied.

----------


## tonytiger55

I crawled back into watching the rest of Fargo. 
It actually got better. Season three was hard to watch, once I saw the backdrops, its hard not to think whole story was not set in Calgary. The characters were really good in season 3.

----------


## Brent.ff

> I crawled back into watching the rest of Fargo. 
> It actually got better. Season three was hard to watch, once I saw the backdrops, its hard not to think whole story was not set in Calgary. The characters were really good in season 3.



was kinda funny with being in calgary, one of the guys that ref's soccer was an extra in the first episode, dead center. 'i know that guy!'

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Started watching Sneaky Pete on Prime video, it's actually pretty good. Enjoying it so far.

----------


## e31

I didn't think I was susceptible to binge watching TV series, but then I stumbled across a program called Happy! In Netflix and proceeded to make a whole weekend disappear. An interesting twist on the stereotypical "grimey New York holidays" aesthetic common to the action cop genre. A little F-ed up, but entertaining.

----------


## bjstare

> Started watching Sneaky Pete on Prime video, it's actually pretty good. Enjoying it so far.



I quite enjoyed sneaky pete. 2nd season was just as good as the first. I grew to dislike pete's mom's character, she's a real dumb bitch.

----------


## firebane

> I didn't think I was susceptible to binge watching TV series, but then I stumbled across a program called Happy! In Netflix and proceeded to make a whole weekend disappear. An interesting twist on the stereotypical "grimey New York holidays" aesthetic common to the action cop genre. A little F-ed up, but entertaining.



Happy! is damn brilliant and a great show. So underrated and not many people have seen it! Waiting for Season 2

----------


## 16hypen3sp

I recently got into Vanderpump Rules......... ahaha jk. Well, the chicks are rockstar hotties tho.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

I watched Final Table on Netflix, if you're into food it's pretty neat to see a bunch of Michelin star chefs compete. It has the typical fluff and fanfare surrounding such a show, but it's fun to watch such skilled people go about their craft.

----------


## hurrdurr

> I watched Final Table on Netflix, if you're into food it's pretty neat to see a bunch of Michelin star chefs compete. It has the typical fluff and fanfare surrounding such a show, but it's fun to watch such skilled people go about their craft.



Just watched this too.

Was cool to see a local chef on there too.

Spoiler:

That USA chef totally persuaded every one else to pick the American to win

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## bourge73

Well finished Designated Survivor on Mistus Recommendation, great series loved it. Just started Bad Blood on Netflix (Kim Coates / Montreal Mob Rizzuto Family ) really enjoying this so far ! And Pauly from Goodfellas is in it. So it just has to be legit.  :Wink:

----------


## stealth

Narcos - Mexico

----------


## firebane

> I just watched the HAPPY! series on Netflix
> 
> Initially I was just bored and figured it would be a shitty B-grade series, but it was way better than I thought it was going to be
> 
> All I can say is the storyline written down on paper must have sounded insane... it must have been written on Denny's napkins by a guy tripping on acid. How they were able to get it to work ... well... fucking magic.



I try to get people to watch it because its so off the wall and fucked up.

Can't wait for the next season.

----------


## cycosis

Stumbled upon Norsemen. Had quite a few good laughs

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

Season 3 of "The Last Kingdom" is out, and I was excited to watch it so I started on the weekend. Netflix messed up and showed me the first, then the 9th and 10th episodes. Totally obvious to the fact that I just watched the finale until it ended  :ROFL!:  Felt like such an idiot, and now that I think of all the loose ends I was wondering about it makes sense  :facepalm:  So if there is a series you really like, check the episode numbers when the Netflix auto-plays the next episode haha.

----------


## bourge73

> Season 3 of "The Last Kingdom" is out, and I was excited to watch it so I started on the weekend. Netflix messed up and showed me the first, then the 9th and 10th episodes. Totally obvious to the fact that I just watched the finale until it ended  Felt like such an idiot, and now that I think of all the loose ends I was wondering about it makes sense  So if there is a series you really like, check the episode numbers when the Netflix auto-plays the next episode haha.



I did the exact same thing with “Snowfall”. Unreal. Was like wow this is “progressing quickly” .. only to realize it was like 10, 8, 12 or something fucked up. Made me think I was a so dumb / HAF (or both) again ....

----------


## hurrdurr

Just finished Iron Fist Season 2. I was surprised how much better it was than Season 1. It's annoying that after they developed all the characters and storyline and left on such a high note at the end of season 2 that it was discontinued.

I was surprised to see that Jessica Jones Season 3 is filming considering how much of a stinker Season 2 was.

----------


## 03ozwhip

> Animal Kingdom - gets better in Season 2 enjoying it forsure (Netflix) 
> Homeland (Netflix) love this series 
> Mayans. (FX) should be renamed Mehyans...
> Snowfall (Netflix/stream) really liking it so far 80s South Central LA



Is Snowfall on US netflix, because it's not on canadian...where else do you watch it? 
@bourge73

----------


## bourge73

> Is Snowfall on US netflix, because it's not on canadian...where else do you watch it? 
> @bourge73



I think it must have been on TELUS on demand. Like a dumba$$ mentioned above I watched it all mixed up episode wise ...
But it was good man. I believe it is a series by John Singleton

----------


## ercchry

Snowfall is great, it’s an FX show... so maybe on crave?

----------


## stealth

Just started watching Bad Blood. Looks pretty good.

----------


## Brent.ff

started Line of Duty after being impressed with The Bodyguard. Only a few episodes in, but enjoying. Some of the accents are THICK fam!

----------


## Darell_n

The new Black Mirror movie is out on Netflix and yes, it is choose your own adventure with your TV remote. Very, very well done in typical Black Mirror mind fuck fashion.

----------


## bourge73

> The new Black Mirror movie is out on Netflix and yes, it is choose your own adventure with your TV remote. Very, very well done in typical Black Mirror mind fuck fashion.



I will add that to the list... just finished up Gringo and Nine 9 liked em both  :Wink:

----------


## ercchry

> The new Black Mirror movie is out on Netflix and yes, it is choose your own adventure with your TV remote. Very, very well done in typical Black Mirror mind fuck fashion.



No Apple TV compatibility... good thing I have the Xbox!

----------


## Darell_n

> No Apple TV compatibility... good thing I have the Xbox!



That’s interesting. I will have to see if it works on my iPad. On a side note, it is listed as 312 minutes long. Is 5 hrs a record for a movie?

----------


## ercchry

> That’s interesting. I will have to see if it works on my iPad.



It should, works on iPhone... I’m not sure what the deal is with the Apple TV... probably due to the earlier models not having the remote capacity of the newer ones?

----------


## Brent.ff

> Thats interesting. I will have to see if it works on my iPad. On a side note, it is listed as 312 minutes long. Is 5 hrs a record for a movie?



Its only that long if you get every story line. Think otherwise its between 40 and 90 min (from what Ive read)


Just finished Gringo, better than Anticipated

----------


## rage2

It works on iPad and iPhone. Apple TV should be soon when Netflix and Apple stop pissing each other off.

----------


## Darell_n

The latest Netflix app update is needed to watch the show. My iPad didn’t work until I updated it.

----------


## max_boost

Bird Box anyone?

----------


## adam c

Binged bad blood and bodyguard yesterday, decent shows for sure

----------


## firebane

started watching Snowfall. Gotta say pretty good so far.

----------


## asp integra

Just watched Bodyguard. Really liked it but had to watch with CC on to 'hear' everything that was said haha

----------


## D'z Nutz

> Bird Box anyone?



Yeah I watched this last week. I really enjoyed it and thought it was even better than A Quiet Place.

----------


## beecue

Yeah Bird Box was pretty good. I enjoyed A Quiet Place more though because I think it was more suspenseful. 

I'm hearing good things about Hereditary. Going to check it out even though I don't really watch horro. https://www.imdb.com/title/tt7784604/

Bodyguard was good besides the "maam" which was annoying af.

----------


## max_boost

> Yeah I watched this last week. I really enjoyed it and thought it was even better than A Quiet Place.



That ending tho lol I was waiting for another plot twist haha

----------


## Sugarphreak

....

----------


## ExtraSlow

> The only black mirror one I watched it had the prime minister of British fuck a pig on live TV to save someone's life... no last minute saves, just pig fucking; and I asked myself, "is this really the kind of entertainment I want".



It's not?

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## firebane

> The only black mirror one I watched it had the prime minister of British fuck a pig on live TV to save someone's life... no last minute saves, just pig fucking; and I asked myself, "is this really the kind of entertainment I want".
> 
> Haven't bothered with another episode since



Haha, yup same here.

----------


## Darell_n

> Haha, yup same here.



There were a few episodes over the 4 seasons that were based on government and politics and they were the ones I also never finished. Fortunately, there were many more excellent episodes to make up for it.

----------


## Brent.ff

Just finished (...9 times?) bandersnatch. I enjoyed it

----------


## dirtsniffer

Super troopers two on crave

----------


## bourge73

Just finished The 12th man (German / Norwegian )WW2 really enjoyed that. And now watching Spinning Man. So far sooooo good !

----------


## 03ozwhip

If you guys are into conspiracy theories, I've been watching Hunting Hitler, it's pretty good, alot of things have come up that make you think.

----------


## lasimmon

Currently watching "The Fall" on Netflix. Irish serial murder type show. Really good so far, just into the 3rd series. Each series is about 5 episodes.

----------


## sabad66

> Currently watching "The Fall" on Netflix. Irish serial murder type show. Really good so far, just into the 3rd series. Each series is about 5 episodes.



Wife and i quite liked this show, would def recommend.

----------


## sabad66

> The only black mirror one I watched it had the prime minister of British fuck a pig on live TV to save someone's life... no last minute saves, just pig fucking; and I asked myself, "is this really the kind of entertainment I want".
> 
> Haven't bothered with another episode since



i think that's the first episode of the entire series and i would agree it wasn't really that good. The others are much better. Nice thing about Black Mirror is you don't have to watch them in order.

----------


## 88CRX

Tried watching Black Mirror and a couple episodes were great. Most were meh. And a couple I turned off half way through they are so boring. 

Also re-watching Entourage... awesome show.

----------


## vengie

I don't know why, but Birdbox tripped me out quite a bit.

I normally don't mind the apocalyptic movies at all, but I think the way the population is "infected" and the result had the most impact to me.

----------


## Asian_defender

Just finished season 1 of the Kominsky Method. Highly recommended, their one liners are brilliant
Reminds me of how guys actually interact with each other

----------


## firebane

> Just finished season 1 of the Kominsky Method. Highly recommended, their one liners are brilliant
> Reminds me of how guys actually interact with each other



heh this reminds me of the male version of Grace and Frankie

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> Wife and i quite liked this show, would def recommend.



Slow start but excellent show overall if you're into the UK Crime Dramas.

If you liked that one, try:

The Loch
Happy Valley
Broadchurch
Shetland
Luther
The Killing (USA version)
The Bridge (USA version)
Bodyguard

You are probably aware of all those, but just in case.

I recently tried to get into Hinterland (another UK crime drama) but each episode is 1.5 hours and they fully wrap it up each time, so there is no desire to see the next episode and I lost interest.

----------


## Misterman

Probably been mentioned way long ago. But I finally binge watched Westworld. That show was killer!! Can't wait for season 3. Fuck me though, this is just a lul period right now. Waiting on new seasons for Altered Carbon, Ballers, Westworld, Colony, etc, etc. Nothing left to watch anymore. Wife got me watching this Animal Kingdom show. It's on Bravo so you can On Demand it with Telus. It's not bad.

----------


## BavarianBeast

> I don't know why, but Birdbox tripped me out quite a bit.
> 
> I normally don't mind the apocalyptic movies at all, but I think the way the population is "infected" and the result had the most impact to me.



I've never cried in a movie before but for some fucking reason I was in tears after the boy and girl got names at the end. My wife just about pissed herself laughing at me. Thinking back on it, maybe it was something I ate because it really wasn't touching at all haha.

----------


## firebane

> Probably been mentioned way long ago. But I finally binge watched Westworld. That show was killer!! Can't wait for season 3. Fuck me though, this is just a lul period right now. Waiting on new seasons for Altered Carbon, Ballers, Westworld, Colony, etc, etc. Nothing left to watch anymore. Wife got me watching this Animal Kingdom show. It's on Bravo so you can On Demand it with Telus. It's not bad.



Westworld has just enough fuckery to make you keep going.. what just happened and is going on. The last few episodes in S2 were just insane.

----------


## vengie

> I've never cried in a movie before but for some fucking reason I was in tears after the boy and girl got names at the end. My wife just about pissed herself laughing at me. Thinking back on it, maybe it was something I ate because it really wasn't touching at all haha.



You're softer than baby shit!  :ROFL!:

----------


## BavarianBeast

Guess it just hit home hard man, my parents called me boy until I was 11.

----------


## adam c

> Guess it just hit home hard man, my parents called me boy until I was 11.



if they forgot your name, they could have taken you to starbucks

been watching a bunch of youtube lately, came across this channel and their 'how big is...' series, I found it quite interesting
https://www.youtube.com/user/coldfustion/playlists

----------


## shakalaka

Did anyone try that interactive show on Netflix called Black Mirror? You get to choose your options and what you want the character to do etc. While the concept is neat, I was kind of bored with the story itself.

----------


## Darell_n

> Did anyone try that interactive show on Netflix called Black Mirror? You get to choose your options and what you want the character to do etc. While the concept is neat, I was kind of bored with the story itself.



Never heard of it...

----------


## bourge73

> Never heard of it...



Oh wait what is it called again? I may have heard rumblings .

----------


## Misterman

> Westworld has just enough fuckery to make you keep going.. what just happened and is going on. The last few episodes in S2 were just insane.



I love stuff like this where you actually have to pay attention. There was all these little tidbits eluding to the fact that a lot of these stories are taking place at different time lines. Finally a show that can almost rival Lost.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Guess it just hit home hard man, my parents called me boy until I was 11.



Is your dad Kratos?

----------


## ercchry

> I love stuff like this where you actually have to pay attention. There was all these little tidbits eluding to the fact that a lot of these stories are taking place at different time lines. Finally a show that can almost rival Lost.



The more times I got to the end the more of a mind fuck it all was. There was a lot of thought put into it for sure. Way more immersive than my old childhood goosebumps choose your own adventure books  :ROFL!:

----------


## tonytiger55

How the hell did you guys enjoy Bird Box..? I read your posts and thought 'ah haaa! Something new and good to watch..!'
What a load of bollocks. 

Spoiler:

No bloody story. What was the purpose..? Its basically a stupid story of a shit mother who cant even name her kids taking a joy ride on a river. I mean what the fuck happens at the end? What kinds of ending was that..? How do they grow their food? Does the human species die out after getting chased around earth by ghosts..? Or do they all die due to a lack of vitamin D...? And what was a fat guy doing in the river..? What kind of dumb side plot was that?

Who comes up with this shit..? 

I never understand these end of the world type story's. I mean when the world is going to shit, run the taps and collect as much water. Why do they never do this? That what came into my head when they got into that big house. 

Why with the obsession that there is some heavenly sanctuary somewhere where you gota get on the road and go there..? 

You could write a better end of the word bloody story on Calgary for heaven sake. It could start with the end of the last election, then slowly everything is going to shit, people cant figure out why. You could have that guy thats always protesting at the pride parade holding end of the world signs. 
Then slowly.. people are being chased outside by liberals ..pinning people down to pay more tax. Things get violent. 
A few survivors make it to a big house in Mount Royal. They put on the TV and flip on the news channel. One of the survivors is unimpressed... and states..'the owner of the house could at least have got a better tv from Costco'.. its not even 65 inch. Everyone tells him to shut up and watch. 

On the news..Prime minister Trudeau is having a news conference next to a plane and is saying 'Fuck this Alberta shit.. im pissing off to Cuba' and closes the plane hatch. As the plane takes off, it gets hit by a drone, circles back has to make a emergency landing. Our Prime Minister is going nowhere. 

At the house.. there is no more money, no food. One of the survivors in the house is Dru Farrel. She insists everyone goes out and brings her food because of her self importance. A dash is made for Superstore in Signal Hill. They cant take a car as they all can't fit in as everyone is so fucking fat (except our hero of course).
So they take a new SUV. Over the radio they hear a familiar voice, the sound of Jason Kenny.. 'Come to Princess Island Park.. Sanctuary and Peters Burgers here!!'
A verbal fight ensues in the car. Our Hero tries to convince the rest of the survivors that they should get on a ship for a cruise till this all dies down.. The fat survivors demand they go to the river to Princess Island park. Burgers await! 

Word gets out that there is free burgers. Notley demands blockades must be put up. Most roads are all blocked by NDP supporters and are only letting female drivers through. Our survivors take a detour end up in Bowness. They jump on those inflatable raft everyone goes on in the summer. It barely stays afloat as everyone (except our hero) is so dam fat. They wade down the river in the hope of reaching the sanctuary. 

Just like Bird Box..Fat Boy Nenshi suddenly appears in the middle of the river. He grabs the raft and tips it over.. he lets out a FAT hearty laugh... 'Come come... pay us more tax to spend'. Everyone fucking drowns as they are soo heavy to stay afloat.. even with the life jacket (except our super athletic hero). He floats down the rest of the way to Princess Island park. A scene like Lord of the Rings happens and our hero is greeted with doves and a whole array of people. Jason Kenny greets our Hero and hands him a cheeseburger and says.. 'Its all Alberta beef son'.. They hug and cry with joy.. 
Cue credits..

----------


## adam c

Finished watching Pine Gap, it was alright, definitely makes you think, would be good for a Sunday binge

----------


## Misterman

> How the hell did you guys enjoy Bird Box..? I read your posts and thought 'ah haaa! Something new and good to watch..!'
> What a load of bollocks.



I couldn't figure out what the big deal was either? I was just going to let it be and allow people to enjoy it if they did. People seem to enjoy brainless television quite a bit. The whole movie, the only thing I kept thinking was "They better explain what the fuck these creatures are and why everyone is offing themselves when they see it" So the ending was mega disappointment. 


Just watched the first episode of Travelers on Netflix today. Seems like it has promise. It's loosely about time travel, and there is some major paradoxes happening already in the first episode. I'm just wondering if this is just really poor writing from someone who doesn't know basic time travel theory, or if it's going to be a theme for the show that you can't change the future/past.

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## The_Penguin

The Orville is back.
Bortus does not disappoint.

----------


## JDMMAN

Surprisingly, I'm enjoying "Hi Score Girl". Definitely brings back memories!

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

I am one of the last few people who has not watched The Office - I have seen scattered episodes here and there but never committed to it. I started at S01E01 and 90% of the jokes would not fly today haha, they are mostly racist/sexist, etc. Enjoying it so far though, but I hear it gets bad in late seasons when Michael leaves.

----------


## bjstare

> I am one of the last few people who has not watched The Office - I have seen scattered episodes here and there but never committed to it. I started at S01E01 and 90% of the jokes would not fly today haha, they are mostly racist/sexist, etc. Enjoying it so far though, but I hear it gets bad in late seasons when Michael leaves.



Honestly, I thought it was at least as good after Michael leaves. That show is fantastic right til the end IMO. Have seen it multiple times.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> Honestly, I thought it was at least as good after Michael leaves. That show is fantastic right til the end IMO. Have seen it multiple times.



Well that's good to hear - I guess I will see for myself but I am more excited about it now.

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Rolling through Parks and Rec on prime video, great 20 minute show

----------


## ZenOps

Let my Netflix sub run out. Now on Prime only and working on the Steam/PS4 game backlog.

$15 Netflix gift cards make it supereasy to just jump in and out for a month.

----------


## tonytiger55

Just watched 12th Man on Netflix. Fooking brilliant...

----------


## firebane

Man just watched Bird Box... What a stupid movie in all aspects. 2 hrs wasted for that.

----------


## holden

First episode of True Detective Season 3 tonight. Looks promising. More Season 1 than Season 2 me thinks.

----------


## bourge73

Just finished Harry Brown on Netflix really enjoyed it.
Also started The Ranch its dece few laughs from Kelso and Elisha Cuthburt still has great cans  :Wink:

----------


## Gman.45

> First episode of True Detective Season 3 tonight. Looks promising. More Season 1 than Season 2 me thinks.



Agreed, excellent first 2 episodes tonight, drew me in just like season 1, even more so. Great show everyone here should watch, it hooked me within the first 30 mins. They've built a great story so far, and if the rest of the episodes are as good as the first 2, it's going to be a fantastic series (I hope).

----------


## Brent.ff

Watching American Gods on prime. The cinematography is pretty damn impressive, but i was thoroughly confused for a few episodes. It takes a while to clear up, but has become quite enjoyable so far.

----------


## Gman.45

> Watching American Gods on prime. The cinematography is pretty damn impressive, but i was thoroughly confused for a few episodes. It takes a while to clear up, but has become quite enjoyable so far.



Same, Prime/4k for American Gods is pretty great. If you use a VPN/Proxy you can jump into the US Amazon Prime catalogue as well, there is a pile more shows there to watch. Still thin on films like the Canadian catalogue on Prime, but it's improving. The Tom Clancy based series is tolerable on Prime as well. American Gods is truly a work of art though, season 2 I'm very much wanting to see.

----------


## Brent.ff

I feel like they really want to top GoT for shots of peen

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> First episode of True Detective Season 3 tonight. Looks promising. More Season 1 than Season 2 me thinks.



Season 2 was excruciatingly bad, but I would give it another try if S3 is looking good. Might wait for it to be done though and read some reviews - S1 was better and overall I liked it, but still really slow (for me). S2 was boarderline unwatchable IMO.

----------


## D'z Nutz

Man, I'm so hooked on Haunting of Hill House right now. So good.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

Finally working through The Office - enjoyable but I have to admit I liked Parks and Rec a lot more.

Also started the final season of Detectorists, because dry British humour is best humour.

----------


## adam c

> Man, I'm so hooked on Haunting of Hill House right now. So good.



Just finished episode 5, makes me wonder about the remaining episodes

----------


## D'z Nutz

> Just finished episode 5, makes me wonder about the remaining episodes



In what way?

I ended the night with episode 6. Very cool episode because it entirely consists of like 5 or 6 really long takes up until the last few minutes. The first one was like a 15 minute long continuous take. I had to search for a behind the scenes video afterwards to see how they did some of it.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

Much to my surprise Luther is back on with season 5 if anyone was into that show. Season 4 was only 2 episodes long and aired in 2015, but season 5 is 4 episodes again. It started on New Year's day.

----------


## adam c

> In what way?
> 
> I ended the night with episode 6. Very cool episode because it entirely consists of like 5 or 6 really long takes up until the last few minutes. The first one was like a 15 minute long continuous take. I had to search for a behind the scenes video afterwards to see how they did some of it.



I don’t want to give too much away, but I wonder on the same lines as the bent neck lady

----------


## R-Audi

Went through Murder Mountain last week.. It was ok, I think they tried to jump on the 'How to make a murderer' bandwagon but didnt do near as good of a job.

----------


## D'z Nutz

> I don’t want to give too much away, but I wonder on the same lines as the bent neck lady



Spoiler:

I considered the same thing too, but the other ghosts were in the same room as Nell's family when she was in the house, so I'm thinking they're not related.

But how about that Theo?! She totally looks like a young Angelina Jolie before she got all skinny and shit.  :Love:

----------


## T-Dubbs

i started "Kim's Convenience" on Netflix, and really liked it alot. Very funny and even canadian!

----------


## firebane

> i started "Kim's Convenience" on Netflix, and really liked it alot. Very funny and even canadian!



Kims Convenience is great! Season 3 just started.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Spoiler:
> 
> I considered the same thing too, but the other ghosts were in the same room as Nell's family when she was in the house, so I'm thinking they're not related.
> 
> But how about that Theo?! She totally looks like a young Angelina Jolie before she got all skinny and shit.



You're either gonna like bent neck lady, or hate her. I hated her. But yes to Theo. Fuck yes.

On topic though, I've started watching The Mist series. Almost as terrible as the movie from the 2000's, but I'm gonna power through it anyways.

----------


## J.M.

> Much to my surprise Luther is back on with season 5 if anyone was into that show. Season 4 was only 2 episodes long and aired in 2015, but season 5 is 4 episodes again. It started on New Year's day.



I thought it was done for good after Season 4. Looks like Netflix removed it. Thanks for the heads up!

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> I thought it was done for good after Season 4. Looks like Netflix removed it. Thanks for the heads up!



No problem!

Same for me - thought it was done. A friend of mine told me he was watching it and I assumed it was the earlier seasons but nope - brand new.

----------


## JDMMAN

Did anyone watch Workin' Moms? Just blew through both seasons on Netflix on the flight back to Calgary. I found it quite funny and somewhat provocative considering this is a CBC show.

----------


## adam c

> Spoiler:
> 
> I considered the same thing too, but the other ghosts were in the same room as Nell's family when she was in the house, so I'm thinking they're not related.
> 
> But how about that Theo?! She totally looks like a young Angelina Jolie before she got all skinny and shit.



Theo and the Asian chick are both smokin

Finished the series tonight, the ending ...

----------


## D'z Nutz

> Theo and the Asian chick are both smokin
> 
> Finished the series tonight, the ending ...



I got 2 more episodes. Should be done tomorrow.

----------


## ercchry

> Did anyone watch Workin' Moms? Just blew through both seasons on Netflix on the flight back to Calgary. I found it quite funny and somewhat provocative considering this is a CBC show.



Yeah... soo... started the first episode... that is an aggressive start for CBC!  :ROFL!:

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Just started Lilyhammer. It's pretty funny.
Love is ok, but I'm not sure I'm gonna stick with it.
Tin Star (on Prime) is good if you shut your brain off and cool because it's filmed in southern Alberta. Second season comes out within a few weeks.

----------


## nzwasp

Binged all 3 seasons of the last kingdom on netflix while on vacation, the start seemed kind of slow but the battle scenes for the reason of season 1,2 and 3 were pretty sweet. Lots of sex scenes too. 

Saw the trailer for this yesterday, looks sweet:

----------


## ZenOps

Automata.

Spoiler:

I like how in this dystopian future, the thing that survives is paid healthcare. Cause or effect? The AI taking over is pretty much already agiven, but to see healthcare in such a light was a little surprising.

----------


## bourge73

The Punisher season 2. Started Episode 1 Ummm wow. That’s is all ....
And I am also going to hate the new “girl” in it .....( after watching more ....)

----------


## firebane

> The Punisher season 2. Started Episode 1 Ummm wow. That’s is all ....
> And I am also going to hate the new “girl” in it .....( after watching more ....)



She grows on you.

----------


## ercchry

Anyone else that subscribes to crave+movie+hbo via Shaw just lose all of the movies+hbo content through crave?

----------


## Gman.45

> She grows on you.



 Word to that. Punisher season 2 is must see IMO, probably the best of all 4 Marvel Netflix character shows. Even as good as the last season of Daredevil was, this is better. Hope we see him in future Marvel stuff now that Netflix has axed them all (well technically not Punisher yet, but it's coming). 

HBO's True Detective episode 3 - this is a great season, far better than the second, and as good as the 1st IMO. Don't miss this one.




> Anyone else that subscribes to crave+movie+hbo via Shaw just lose all of the movies+hbo content through crave?



Just checked mine, still all there at 908 Calgary time.

----------


## vengie

First weekend in >4months I had NO plans!
Binged watched entire season 2 of Punisher.

Great show!

----------


## ercchry

> Anyone else that subscribes to crave+movie+hbo via Shaw just lose all of the movies+hbo content through crave?



That was weird... Shaw got it all fixed up. Now to catch on up true detective!

----------


## firebane

Netflix - Carmen Sandiego (Silly little cartoon)
Youtube Original - Wayne

Wayne is such a great show.. people need to check that out.

----------


## aaronck

> Netflix - Carmen Sandiego (Silly little cartoon)
> Youtube Original - Wayne
> 
> Wayne is such a great show.. people need to check that out.



Will check Wayne out after I'm done with another Youtube show- Champaign Ill
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0VUoAIVeDFI&t=3s

----------


## tonytiger55

Watched 'The Ritual' last night on Netflix.... Was... I dunno. A bit predictable. Not bad, good scary flick I guess.

----------


## R-Audi

Just started "Sex Education" on netflix.. kinda funny.

----------


## cycosis

Kaminsky Method was a good watch. Not many episodes though

----------


## 88CRX

The Sopranos. 

Just wrapped up season 2. Its a slow moving show but enjoying it so far.

----------


## blairtruck

> The Sopranos. 
> 
> Just wrapped up season 2. Its a slow moving show but enjoying it so far.



lol Ive only watched the whole series 3 times. 
I just started Titans. I figured if my kid watches the teen titans cartoon and the movie over and over ill see what this show is about.

----------


## tonytiger55

> The Sopranos. 
> 
> Just wrapped up season 2. Its a slow moving show but enjoying it so far.



I watched this up to season 2 then my Android showbox thing stopped working. Great show. 

I watched OI' last night. Meh.

----------


## firebane

> lol Ive only watched the whole series 3 times. 
> I just started Titans. I figured if my kid watches the teen titans cartoon and the movie over and over ill see what this show is about.



Titans isn't anything SUPER special, but damn is it dark and bloody haha. Nothing like the cartoon.

----------


## ZenOps

Fyre festival documentary. Or inotherwords, islands are unending money pits that are stupendously hard to modernize.

Like Hawaii and Guam.

----------


## bourge73

> Titans isn't anything SUPER special, but damn is it dark and bloody haha. Nothing like the cartoon.



I find it entertaining. And. Made the mistake of starting it with my kid ... yeah not a show for kids lol

- - - Updated - - -




> Fyre festival documentary. Or inotherwords, islands are unending money pits that are stupendously hard to modernize.
> 
> Like Hawaii and Guam.




I am also half way though this show. So many luls. Must watch

----------


## LadyLuck

Fyre festival documentary was a great watch!

----------


## TomcoPDR

Is the actual documentary out? I only saw the trailer on Netflix. 




> Fyre festival documentary was a great watch!

----------


## bourge73

> Is the actual documentary out? I only saw the trailer on Netflix.



Indeed it is.  :Wink:  watch her.

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## TomcoPDR

> Indeed it is.  watch her.






> Fyre festival documentary was a great watch!



Just watched it. Man thats some Jordan Belford stuff right there.

----------


## bourge73

Netflix movie. Polar. Do it. Sooo good

----------


## Buster

> Netflix movie. Polar. Do it. Sooo good



In dunno man, haha

https://www.rottentomatoes.com/m/polar_2019

----------


## firebane

> Netflix movie. Polar. Do it. Sooo good



Big let down and a pretty big bore fest.

----------


## bourge73

> In dunno man, haha
> 
> https://www.rottentomatoes.com/m/polar_2019



Lol oh well must have been on a mood

----------


## killramos

I find Lucifer to be a guilty pleasure. Season 3 seems fairly interesting so far.

----------


## ZenOps

Polar felt like it could have been great, but it was a little bit too over the top for me. Story is solid though.

----------


## bourge73

> Polar felt like it could have been great, but it was a little bit too over the top for me. Story is solid though.



To be fair I have been binging Punisher season2 and the high level of violence just was a fun lil Saturday ( you know post Home Depot and bed bath and beyond.ca ) over the top yes. But some fine characters and a Knoxville cameo come on lol

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

I'm finding the latest/last season of Daredevil to be a snoozer, dunno why there's so many filler episodes and why the season is 13 episodes long. Drawnnnnnnnnnnnnnn out.

----------


## Mogg

Grand Tour on Amazon Prime. It's exactly like Top Gear (same cast and everything)!

----------


## adam c

Finished The Punisher, I found the 1st season was better than the 2nd

Now on to Titans

----------


## firebane

> I'm finding the latest/last season of Daredevil to be a snoozer, dunno why there's so many filler episodes and why the season is 13 episodes long. Drawnnnnnnnnnnnnnn out.



Last season of D3 was done really good and lots of explaining and possibilites.




> Finished The Punisher, I found the 1st season was better than the 2nd
> 
> Now on to Titans



I feel the same.. S1 way better than 2 and the ended 2 so that there could or not be a 3rd

----------


## nzwasp

Travels with my Father on Netflix - so far pretty good

----------


## Xtrema

> Fyre festival documentary was a great watch!



Just got a bad taste in my mouth that both Billy McFarlene and FuckJerry Media both got a pay day out of this scam by having 2 documentaries made.

----------


## lasimmon

> Just got a bad taste in my mouth that both Billy McFarlene and FuckJerry Media both got a pay day out of this scam by having 2 documentaries made.



Well the netflix one they purposefully didn't interview Billy because they didn't want to pay him. Dunno about the FuckJerry guys.

----------


## nzwasp

After watching the fyre documentary I feel so pissed off that both him and Ja Rule we able to scam so many people, unsure if Ja Rule knew he was scamming but I dont understand how he was able to not get investigated as well.

----------


## lilmira

I feel bad for the local people who did the work without paid. They should send Billy and Ja Rule back to the island on a dingy.

----------


## nzwasp

> I feel bad for the local people who did the work without paid. They should send Billy and Ja Rule back to the island on a dingy.



Yeah that lady at the end was heartbreaking.

----------


## Misterman

Finished first season of Travellers on Netflix. I thought it was pretty good. Still full of paradox for a time travel show, and I'm still not sure if they did it on purpose or not? 3 seasons on Netflix, starting season 2 soon.

----------


## Darell_n

Nightflyers on Netflix was very good. Give it at try if you are into outer space sci-fi suspense thrillers with decent effects / gore.

----------


## bourge73

> Nightflyers on Netflix was very good. Give it at try if you are into outer space sci-fi suspense thrillers with decent effects / gore.



. 

Will start that tonight was wondering if it was good. Just finishing up Ozark after a major binge. Wow is it ever good. Acting and story are top notch

----------


## Brent.ff

Been catching up on Line of Duty following Bodyguard. Good show, though a lot slower then BG.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Found some old ripped DVDs from back when I used to download stuff. Actually watching newsradio, and God I love that show. The quality of the rip is awful though. I guess it would have to be because there's like fifteen episodes on a single DVD. 

Also watched iron man from that same pile of old DVDs. It was good quality but had German subtitles for some reason. You guys remember those crazy days?

----------


## bjstare

> Finished first season of Travellers on Netflix. I thought it was pretty good. Still full of paradox for a time travel show, and I'm still not sure if they did it on purpose or not? 3 seasons on Netflix, starting season 2 soon.



This show was great. Have watched all 3 or 4 seasons, I forget how many there were. Strongly recommend watching all of them, the end is good.

----------


## tonytiger55

I watched Schindler's List for the first time yesterday. Its been on my list for a while, but never got around to it. 
That shit was heavy and hit hard. It had me thinking about my visit to killing fields in and torture chambers in Cambodia. It makes you wonder about the freedoms and institutions we take for granted. 

I watched Bandersnatch on Netflix. Brilliant.

----------


## Misterman

> This show was great. Have watched all 3 or 4 seasons, I forget how many there were. Strongly recommend watching all of them, the end is good.



3 seasons total. I looked it up and Netflix bought it out and produced Season 3 themselves. You can really tell something changed in Season 3, because it just gets nuts. I really hope they go with a Season 4 for this. Tentatively cancelled for now :-(

----------


## Brent.ff

watched Cold Pursuit last night. It really takes an abrupt change about 1/3 of the way in, and gets a lot better

Spoiler:

its like halfway through they decided to make it a comedy

----------


## Darell_n

Watched a couple episodes of Outlander with my wife. Ya, mommy porn is not for me. Lol

----------


## lilmira

> Fyre festival documentary was a great watch!



haha Ja Rule wants to do another fyre. What do you call it? fyre 2 xplosyon? ryppoff? dysaster? 

Failure happens to the best people and I believe in giving people chance to improve and correct themselves. I'm not sure if I would call Fyre a failure the same way as I wouldn't call it a mishap when I find out that the Nigerian prince didn't die and there is never any inheritance waiting for me to collect.

----------


## CMW403

I just started the first season of Those Who Can't, and it is absolutely hilarious.

R rated comedy based on (you guessed it) those who can't... teach

I would recommend it to anyone for a light watch when you have 28 minutes to spare. It will keep you laughing all the way through, every episode.

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## adam c

Almost finished the umbrella academy

I’m wondering if Netflix is just throwing ideas at walls now and seeing what sticks, it’s such a random show

----------


## firebane

> Almost finished the umbrella academy
> 
> I’m wondering if Netflix is just throwing ideas at walls now and seeing what sticks, it’s such a random show



Random but pretty good.

----------


## Buster

> Almost finished the umbrella academy
> 
> I’m wondering if Netflix is just throwing ideas at walls now and seeing what sticks, it’s such a random show



Netflix basically uses algorithms for a lot of their shows. They do a deep dive on what certain segments are watching, and smoosh those components together in one show.

----------


## adam c

Perhaps we should start saying where these series/movies are, gone to search for some but they aren’t on netflix

----------


## D'z Nutz

> Almost finished the umbrella academy
> 
> I’m wondering if Netflix is just throwing ideas at walls now and seeing what sticks, it’s such a random show



How is it? it looks kinda interesting, but I'm getting tired out with all this super hero shit.

I just started Fargo season 3. Despite everyone saying how bad it is compared to the first 2 seasons, I don't hate it yet.

----------


## firebane

> How is it? it looks kinda interesting, but I'm getting tired out with all this super hero shit.
> 
> I just started Fargo season 3. Despite everyone saying how bad it is compared to the first 2 seasons, I don't hate it yet.



It has a lot of similarities to superhero movies, but its not a super hero movie at all.

----------


## adam c

It's superhero-ish but that's my opinion

Spoiler:

I didn't like how they left the series hanging though, as I'm not confident it will have a second season
I did find it hard to get into and overall just random, like they're trying to pull different aspects of different series and combine them into one

----------


## D'z Nutz

> It has a lot of similarities to superhero movies, but its not a super hero movie at all.



Yeah I'm getting more of a Hellboy vibe from it than a Titans.

----------


## gmc72

I've just started "The Man in The High Castle". So far it's pretty slow and boring. I just finished episode 2, and I'll give it 2 more to get better.

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

> Almost finished the umbrella academy
> 
> Im wondering if Netflix is just throwing ideas at walls now and seeing what sticks, its such a random show



I haven't watched the show, but I read the comic. It was just as fucking random.

----------


## blairtruck

i just started The wire. Never seen it before. Checked out a bunch of best of all time shows websites. and its either 1 or 2 on like 5 lists.

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

The wire is indeed awesome if you like good dialogue. Been meaning to rewatch it for a while now, but some may find it slow. Great characters.

The latest season of Z Nation came out on Netflix not long ago, finished it over the weekend and it was probably my least favorite out of all seasons so far.

Rolling through the first season of Ray Donovan, it is indeed good stuff after being told to watch it for many years haha

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

Started watching Sharp Objects based on several recommendations. First episode was VERY slow but I get they need to lay some groundwork. Does it pick up a bit?

----------


## firebane

> i just started The wire. Never seen it before. Checked out a bunch of best of all time shows websites. and its either 1 or 2 on like 5 lists.



I could never get into The Wire.. but if Oz or The Sopranos isn't on that list or you haven't seem them, those are definite watches.




> The wire is indeed awesome if you like good dialogue. Been meaning to rewatch it for a while now, but some may find it slow. Great characters.
> 
> The latest season of Z Nation came out on Netflix not long ago, finished it over the weekend and it was probably my least favorite out of all seasons so far.
> 
> Rolling through the first season of Ray Donovan, it is indeed good stuff after being told to watch it for many years haha



Ray Donovan was good till around the 3rd season then it just got... weird.

----------


## JustinL

I watched a documentary about flat earthers called "Behind the Curve" on Netflix. It really gives some insight into how these peoples minds work lurching from conspiracy to conspiracy. It's a bit too long, but there are some really interesting points when you can see a wedge of reality drive itself into their mindset, only to have it pushed back out. There are some experiments they design to prove the earth is flat, but then when it bears out that they're wrong you can see the internal struggle they have as they reject the data that doesn't match their conclusion.

----------


## Misterman

> It's superhero-ish but that's my opinion
> 
> Spoiler:
> 
> I didn't like how they left the series hanging though, as I'm not confident it will have a second season



Not sure what choice they have? They can't commit to a 4 season run of a show that nobody has seen the pilot of yet. So they pay to make one season, if it's a hit, they pick up and run with it, which is hard to do if you resolve everything at the end of the pilot season. If it's a dud, they can pull the plug on that semi cliffhang and nobody cares.

- - - Updated - - -




> i just started The wire. Never seen it before. Checked out a bunch of best of all time shows websites. and its either 1 or 2 on like 5 lists.



It's definitely not a top 2 in any way shape or form. But it's a good show that'll keep you busy for awhile.

----------


## adam c

> Not sure what choice they have? They can't commit to a 4 season run of a show that nobody has seen the pilot of yet. So they pay to make one season, if it's a hit, they pick up and run with it, which is hard to do if you resolve everything at the end of the pilot season. If it's a dud, they can pull the plug on that semi cliffhang and nobody cares.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> It's definitely not a top 2 in any way shape or form. But it's a good show that'll keep you busy for awhile.



Sure, I guess I’m not a fan of shows that build and build then end within a 15 minute window

----------


## Misterman

> Sure, I guess I’m not a fan of shows that build and build then end within a 15 minute window



Yeah I didn't think much of this show in particular from the get go. The last episode was especially terrible. Don't want to spoil anything, but it left you going "WTF, don't do that you stupid shit" a number of times.

----------


## adam c

> Yeah I didn't think much of this show in particular from the get go. The last episode was especially terrible. Don't want to spoil anything, but it left you going "WTF, don't do that you stupid shit" a number of times.



I agree

----------


## Xtrema

> It has a lot of similarities to superhero movies, but its not a super hero movie at all.



Finished Umbrella Academy. Slow at spots but it proto-x-men vibe. I like the production more than the story.

And for the other time travel/parallel universe show, check out Russian Doll. It's groundhog day for hipsters.

----------


## Tik-Tok

Started watching "The First" with Sean Penn. Initial episode was good, hoping it stays this way. (it's slow though, a drama about space travel, not a sci-fi action show)

----------


## brucebanner

Just finished up seven seconds on Netflix with the wife. Meh.

Been rewatching breaking bad since I've been a night owl this week.

----------


## Brent.ff

Dirty John on netflix was pretty good, having listened to the podcast.

----------


## Misterman

Anyone else watch Titans yet? Watched the first episode, it was shit. Is it worth sticking it out? I know Umbrella academy had a terrible first episode but picked up later on.

----------


## firebane

> Anyone else watch Titans yet? Watched the first episode, it was shit. Is it worth sticking it out? I know Umbrella academy had a terrible first episode but picked up later on.



Give Titans a chance.. it does pickup and gets better; not great... but good.

----------


## bjstare

> I've just started "The Man in The High Castle". So far it's pretty slow and boring. I just finished episode 2, and I'll give it 2 more to get better.



You have to give it at least 2 more. I wouldn't call it unreal or anything, but the more you watch the better it gets. For sure took at least 4 eps for me to get into it. Only reason I got so far into it was because I was travelling a ton for work so had extra time to kill in evenings/on planes.




> i just started The wire. Never seen it before. Checked out a bunch of best of all time shows websites. and its either 1 or 2 on like 5 lists.



The wire was good, but not as good as everyone said IMO. It was too heavy for me, kinda taxing to watch it.

----------


## Skrilla

> Anyone else watch Titans yet? Watched the first episode, it was shit. Is it worth sticking it out? I know Umbrella academy had a terrible first episode but picked up later on.



Try and stick it out. It does get much better, especially the last 2-3 episodes.

----------


## The_Penguin

I just finished season 1 of American Gods. Wow!
It was dark, and it was fucked. UP. 
And it was awesome!

To quote Mr. Wednesday "Religion inspires in those who fear nothing, fear of the Gods, and using that fear requires a certain element of fucked up."

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Watched the first episode of Russian Doll.
It's stupid and I hated it.

----------


## bourge73

> Watched the first episode of Russian Doll.
> It's stupid and I hated it.




Samesies. Turned it off. Currently on Season 2 of Fargo. Now there is a good series.

----------


## adam c

> Anyone else watch Titans yet? Watched the first episode, it was shit. Is it worth sticking it out? I know Umbrella academy had a terrible first episode but picked up later on.



Titans > Umbrella Acedmy

----------


## Brent.ff

We saw Free Solo a few weeks ago (just won best doc) atCanyon Meadows. That is a seriously stressful movie! But very good

----------


## Tik-Tok

> We saw Free Solo a few weeks ago (just won best doc) atCanyon Meadows. That is a seriously stressful movie! But very good



Ohhh, so it isn't a documentary about protestors wanting to free Han Solo from carbonite?

----------


## Misterman

> Titans > Umbrella Acedmy



I couldn't do it. Made it 4 episodes and it was just too bad to continue. I can't wait around for the last 3 episodes to see if it turns around.

----------


## firebane

> Titans > Umbrella Acedmy



Titans and Umbrella Academy are both VERY different shows.

I didn't like one more than the other, but I liked the storyline idea behind UA better.

----------


## ZenOps

Rewatching Kill la Kill. Perverted immature Lulz.

----------


## adam c

> Titans and Umbrella Academy are both VERY different shows.
> 
> I didn't like one more than the other, but I liked the storyline idea behind UA better.



They’re different but still play into the superhero/abilities genre 
If I had to pick one to watch it would be Titans

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

If anyone is thinking about watching Sharp Objects, just watch episodes 6, 7, and 8 and you won't miss a single thing. I have no idea how that show was so highly rated but it was an enormous waste of time IMHO.

A few shows that are either back on or have completed their latest season without me knowing, making for a nice surprise:

Ray Donovan
Suits (its so bad, but more of a guilty pleasure at this point)
Shameless
Luther

I watched the Netflix movie "Close" and it was a predictable 6/10. Standard 1.5hr action movie plot, but sometimes that's all you want.

----------


## killramos

S3 of Man in the High Castle has been good so far.

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Couldn't get into Man in the high castle, first 3-4 episodes were zzzZZZzzz and not gripping enough to reel me in.

Finished Nightflyers....very weird show, not bad, but very weird sci fi.

3 episodes into Umbrella Academy and it's pretty good, digging it so far.

----------


## theedge111

Banshee...awesome! No idea how I missed it when it was on!

----------


## D'z Nutz

> Banshee...awesome! No idea how I missed it when it was on!



It was okay, but got played out pretty fast. Like EVERYONE knows martial arts?! haha Good thing it's not a particularly long series. Job's black woman sass got annoying quick though.

I started Kingdom last night. Pretty interesting take on the zombie apocalypse theme.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> Couldn't get into Man in the high castle, first 3-4 episodes were zzzZZZzzz and not gripping enough to reel me in.



I didn't mind the first season, very unique plot, but the second just got super weird and we lost interest as well.

----------


## sabad66

Wife and i are re-watching The Office. Just as good the second time over. Forgot how many times i cringed from some of the things Michael did :Rofl:

----------


## nismodrifter

Watched The Revenant this weekend. Damn what a good movie.

----------


## tonytiger55

> We saw Free Solo a few weeks ago (just won best doc) atCanyon Meadows. That is a seriously stressful movie! But very good



Oh cool. I was going to go watch this. I get vertigo bad...like real bad. Worth watching on the big screen?

----------


## Brent.ff

> Oh cool. I was going to go watch this. I get vertigo bad...like real bad. Worth watching on the big screen?



 
@tonytiger55

100% worth it. Don't think it'd be the same on the home screen. Still @ Canyon meadows for a fiver.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

If you guys liked Free Solo, I suggest the movie/doc "Meru", it's even more impressive IMHO.

----------


## Tik-Tok

Finally finished "The First". I quite liked it, asides from the super annoying Matthew McConaughey wannabe pretentious crap at the begining of every episode.

----------


## nismodrifter

Watched Free Solo on National Geographic Channel, man my palms were sweaty throughout. Definitely recommend it.

----------


## ZenOps

Rewatching Attack on Titan. Don't know if I can make it - but if there ever was a movie that would make you want the biggest baddest wall.

----------


## ZenOps

"Behind the Curve" for personal interest. Science should always be challenged, as well as the scientists. If you do not constantly prove and re-prove then science becomes religion. As is now, man on the moon is religion.

Einstein said that nuclear power (fission) was impossible, but then they made the nuke.

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## bjstare

Watching Seinfeld from Season 1 onward again. Show never gets old.

----------


## ZenOps

Lucy Spoiler:

Seemed to escalate too quickly, 20% and lucy was already practically godlike

----------


## Kijho

Watching the Formula 1 Series and it's really good!

----------


## Chandler_Racing

> watching the formula 1 series and it's really good!



x2

----------


## Misterman

> Watching the Formula 1 Series and it's really good!




I need to get on that.

----------


## adam c

Ballers and American Gods

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Really enjoyed Umbrella Academy, a bit easy to figure out how things are going to play out but still a great show.

----------


## Brent.ff

Ending of Umbrella Academy was a bit weak, but good show. Definitely predictable. I'm rewatching Altered Carbon when im on my indoor bike and still really enjoy it

Glad to see American Gods is back on prime, we'll be binging that again

----------


## Darell_n

Love, Death and Robots had a few really good episodes that I’ve watched so far. They are animated shorts done up in different styles, all for adult viewing.

----------


## R-Audi

Started 'After Life' with Ricky Gervais.. not bad. Like it cause its funny and short. (27mins an episode)

----------


## taemo

been watching Departures on Netflix, really nice and simple adventure travel show that is sparking the travel bug in me again.

----------


## firebane

> Love, Death and Robots had a few really good episodes that I’ve watched so far. They are animated shorts done up in different styles, all for adult viewing.



I think the biggest appeal to this show is the shock value.

There are genuinely good shorts in this season, but a lot of what happens is more "shocking" than anything else. The first episode is a good example of this and I think the 3rd? The 3 robots one was just awesome as was the giant mech one.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> been watching Departures on Netflix, really nice and simple adventure travel show that is sparking the travel bug in me again.



I cherry pick those episodes sometimes, especially when I am looking to go somewhere, or want to see how accurate it is based on somewhere I have already been. Pretty good show but my only complaint would be that sometimes I find they spend way too much time doing things nobody cares about (i.e. sitting in a pub for 1/3 of the episode rather than exploring).

----------


## taemo

> I cherry pick those episodes sometimes, especially when I am looking to go somewhere, or want to see how accurate it is based on somewhere I have already been. Pretty good show but my only complaint would be that sometimes I find they spend way too much time doing things nobody cares about (i.e. sitting in a pub for 1/3 of the episode rather than exploring).



this is probably the reason why I'm enjoying the show (just starting the 3rd season), in sense that it is not your typical travel show listing you the most popular spots and make it as pretty as possible.
they actually try to immerse with the local culture and gives you a perspective of daily lives.
and sometimes sharing a local meal or drink is the way for the locals to welcome you.

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Finished rolling through Kitchen Nightmares UK version on Prime, so much better than the US version as it's not just forced drama and constant special effect sounds. Wish there was more of the UK than US.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> Finished rolling through Kitchen Nightmares UK version on Prime, so much better than the US version as it's not just forced drama and constant special effect sounds. Wish there was more of the UK than US.



There are some good reddit threads on that show if you're interested - from people who have been on it as both employees and 'contestants'. It's surprisingly not that staged, but people are told to exaggerate their reactions and such. They purposely invite enough people in to overwhelm the kitchen on the 'test' night. Gordon is apparently a super nice guy and his anger with gross kitchens is genuine. Also apparently almost every single restaurant that has been on his show has closed down shortly after due to the owners not keeping up, or people being grossed out by the reason he is there haha. I thought it was interesting to read about anyway.

----------


## schocker

I just finished Westworld season 2. It was good once everything was kind of explained as the timelines were at times difficult to piece together.

----------


## Brent.ff

Watched Triple Frontiers. Nothing shocking on this one, but above average for the Netflix produced movies so far..

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> Watched Triple Frontiers. Nothing shocking on this one, but above average for the Netflix produced movies so far..



I hated the ending in that it made the entire movie pointless IMHO, but I liked it up until that point haha. Higher than average production value for Netflix. Sometimes you just want a 6/10 action flick though and in that respect it delivers.

----------


## Gman.45

The Dirt on Netflix. Spent my teen years in the 80s rocking out playing air guitar (we didn't have console guitars) to Motely Crue. Fantastic Netflix film, highly recommend.

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

I had high hopes for Triple Frontier after seeing the trailer, cast, production value and plot were all great. But it fell into the typical Netflix made movie basis, start off strong and then fall flat.

Should have made the robbery more complex and a longer focus point than walking through the mountains for an hour. Pretty meh, worth watching if you're bored and have nothing better to watch.

----------


## Buster

Yeah triple frontier was bad

----------


## bjstare

Wife and I started watching Drive to Survive last night. It's quite well done, definitely better than I expected it to be.

----------


## rage2

The Inventor on HBO. Elizabeth Holmes cracks me up.

----------


## Gman.45

Very let down by Triple Frontier as well, very lame IMO. Whoever they had as their military expert/fight co coordinator should be voted off the island, and not allowed to work in the TV/film business again. Most tv/films are a let down in this department, but this was astonishingly bad. 

April is going to be a crazy month. Game of Thrones, Hellboy, Avengers Endgame, and more.

----------


## blairtruck

OA season 2. 
fuck that dance.

----------


## JDMMAN

The Orville is quite good. Not being a Trekkie or a fan of Star Wars, I'm actually not turned off by the "sci-fy" aspect

----------


## hurrdurr

Just finished After life. 6 25 minute episodes. Easy watch, quite funny but also quite sad. Last episode was a bit of a departure form the overall tone set in the beginning of the season but I would be interested in another season

----------


## Brent.ff

Homecoming on Amazon is quite good. I’ve listened to the podcast so know the basis of what’s happening, but really enjoying it so far.

----------


## tonytiger55

I watched the movie Life on Netflix. 
I thought it was ok. Entertaining on the concept..makes one think. 
But I found the whole story just a failure of simple procedures.

----------


## Misterman

> Watched Triple Frontiers. Nothing shocking on this one, but above average for the Netflix produced movies so far..



I'm interested to see it, but the whole Charlie Hunam casting thing makes me think I'd rather stab my eyeballs out with a rusty spoon.

- - - Updated - - -




> The Dirt on Netflix. Spent my teen years in the 80s rocking out playing air guitar (we didn't have console guitars) to Motely Crue. Fantastic Netflix film, highly recommend.



Terrible movie as far as production quality goes. But it was great to see a live depiction of the story, cause I'm too lazy to read the book.

----------


## tcon

Started watching the expanse a couple weeks ago, almost done S3 now. Fuckin love this show. Any news on S4 release?

----------


## Boostn

I binged it when they dropped all 3 seasons on Amazon prime recently. Awesome show! Can't wait for season 4. From what I read production has already wrapped so expect release later this year but hopefully sooner...

----------


## taemo

Caught up with some documentaries on Netflix

FYRE: The Greatest Party That Never Happened

The Dawn Wall (watched Free Solo afterwards)

Icarus

Watching Sneakerheadz right now.

----------


## JustinL

Started watching "Our Planet" on Netflix. It seems like netflix just approached the BBC guys who did the Planet Earth series with an offer they couldn't refuse. It's almost identical. David Attenborough narates it and the filming style is just as good as the BBC shows.

----------


## blairtruck

> Started watching "Our Planet" on Netflix. It seems like netflix just approached the BBC guys who did the Planet Earth series with an offer they couldn't refuse. It's almost identical. Richard Attenborough narates it and the filming style is just as good as the BBC shows.



watching this with the kid also. Told the wife we have to watch the one where the animals dont always get away from the predators.

----------


## tonytiger55

I was watching 'Skint Britain' and 'How to get a council house' on Youtube (Recorded/uploaded UK programs).

----------


## Tik-Tok

Half way through the second season of "The OA"... it's taken a serious turn for the weird.

----------


## bourge73

Finished the Trailer Park Boys cartoon series. Redic and hilarious ( full disclosure was fully baked )

----------


## dirtsniffer

Island of Bryan.

----------


## shakalaka

Been watching the F1 documentary from the 2018 season. Giving me new love for F1 - I quite like it and it's very well done.

----------


## 95EagleAWD

Secret City is pretty good. It’s like an Australian House of Cards almost. 

Our Planet is good too. Great footage in this one.

----------


## schocker

Finally watched into the spider-verse. It was very good on the 4k bluray.

----------


## JDMMAN

Just binged Cobra Kai season 2.... damn that Peyton List is a looker!  :thumbs up:

----------


## brucebanner

Hanna season 1& Bosch season 5

Both on prime.

----------


## asp integra

Was recommended "13 Reasons" on netflix. Both my wife and I were hooked after episode 1.

----------


## firebane

> Was recommended "13 Reasons" on netflix. Both my wife and I were hooked after episode 1.



Great series... second season is just as good.

----------


## R-Audi

Imposters on Netflix... Season 1 was great and just started season 2.

----------


## The_Penguin

> Hanna season 1& Bosch season 5
> 
> Both on prime.



The more Bosch episodes I watch, the more impressed I am. Normally I'm disappointed in movies/TV based on books I've read, but Bosch continues to impress.
Well cast, well produced, excellent cinematography... I just can't get enough. When I first heard Titus Welliver was playing Bosch I thought "Huh? That tilty-headed dude from Sons of Anarchy?" But he's _nailing_ Bosch.

----------


## dirtsniffer

I flew through the newest Bosch. 


Really well written in my opinion

----------


## schocker

Hello Comrades, 
I watch the chernobyl mini-film on hbo. It quite good
https://www.bellmedia.ca/the-lede/tv...ada/chernobyl/

----------


## firebane

Cobra Kai II
The Tick Season 2
Doom Patrol

----------


## brucebanner

> The more Bosch episodes I watch, the more impressed I am. Normally I'm disappointed in movies/TV based on books I've read, but Bosch continues to impress.
> Well cast, well produced, excellent cinematography... I just can't get enough. When I first heard Titus Welliver was playing Bosch I thought "Huh? That tilty-headed dude from Sons of Anarchy?" But he's _nailing_ Bosch.



Haven't read the books but hear great things. I really enjoy the show but I haven't watched much of season 5. NBA playoffs are really soaking up all my TV time.

----------


## DGill

Currently:

The Chi
All American
Superstore
GOT
Billions
Empire
Brooklyn Nine Nine

----------


## lilmira

Anyone watched Chernobyl on HBO? I don't know how accurate it is but it's pretty brutal for the first responder and the plant worker to get super close without realizing that the core has blown up. Then you have the regular people watching the fire from not too far away with the fallout in the sky. Supposedly it was kinda pretty like a spotlight pointing up. It's just creepy knowing what it is now. Few more episodes to go.

----------


## eglove

> Anyone watched Chernobyl on HBO? I don't know how accurate it is but it's pretty brutal for the first responder and the plant worker to get super close without realizing that the core has blown up. Then you have the regular people watching the fire from not too far away with the fallout in the sky. Supposedly it was kinda pretty like a spotlight pointing up. It's just creepy knowing what it is now. Few more episodes to go.



I was just going to come in the thread to suggest this show. I was going to cancel Crave after GoT ends but I'm going to keep it until I can finish this show! So good!

----------


## KRyn

> Anyone watched Chernobyl on HBO? I don't know how accurate it is but it's pretty brutal for the first responder and the plant worker to get super close without realizing that the core has blown up. Then you have the regular people watching the fire from not too far away with the fallout in the sky. Supposedly it was kinda pretty like a spotlight pointing up. It's just creepy knowing what it is now. Few more episodes to go.



It is accurate, I am listening to the podcast currently and I can't believe half of what I am hearing. I am looking forward to watching the show once it is all out and I can binge it.

----------


## tonytiger55

I started watching Happy Valley on Netflix. Holy shit, im addicted. First season was crazy...

----------


## D'z Nutz

> It is accurate, I am listening to the podcast currently and I can't believe half of what I am hearing. I am looking forward to watching the show once it is all out and I can binge it.



The Chernobyl podcast from HBO?

Maybe I'll check out this show while I'm still paying for Crave with the HBO package. I've read and watched some stuff on Chernobyl and it's really interesting, like how they tried to keep the whole thing under wraps. There's even documentaries on people going back to the surrounding towns to see what's changed and what hasn't.

Check out this video about The Elephant's Foot

----------


## KRyn

> The Chernobyl podcast from HBO?



Correct! It uses sound clips from the show and has the shows creator, writer and producer being interviewed. He answers questions about the show and incident in general. If you aren't watching the show yet I don't feel as though the podcast will ruin it for you.

----------


## schocker

Chernobyl is the best. I did notice that they stray a bit though as the first sand helicopter in episode 2 crashed but in real life it didn't happen like that (though one did crash) and wasn't the first one.

----------


## D'z Nutz

I've been flying through Money Heist/House of Paper on Netflix. Without giving too much of it away, it's about a group of robbers locked in the Royal Mint of Spain with 67 hostages. Lots of plot twist and turns. I'm really enjoying it and season 3 is coming in a couple months.

Netflix says it's their most-watched non-English series ever.

----------


## lasimmon

Just finished Veep.

Probably moves into top 3 shows of all time for me. Just perfect.

----------


## SKR

Just started season 19 of Law & Order the other day. I started season 1 three years ago, watching a few episodes a week. Season 19 and 20 left, and then I need to find another show with hour long episodes.

----------


## Brent.ff

Finally watching Mr. Robot as it's on Amazon. What a show, i had heard it was good, but had no idea it was this good! Just about done season 1

Spoiler:

also, called that Mr. Robot was in his head second episode in..blown away that it was his sister though!

----------


## firebane

> Finally watching Mr. Robot as it's on Amazon. What a show, i had heard it was good, but had no idea it was this good! Just about done season 1
> 
> Spoiler:
> 
> also, called that Mr. Robot was in his head second episode in..blown away that it was his sister though!



The show is absolutely fantastic. Its really a nice tv show but man the twists and plots through out are crazy.

Another that I highly recommend is Halt and Catch Fire

----------


## ZenOps

Kakegurui (In Japanese with English subs)  :ROFL!:

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Latest black mirror episodes are hot garbage, think I'm done with this series as I didn't care for most of the last batch of episodes as well.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

Started watching "Killing Eve" based on recommendations and good reviews. So far so good. It's a dark show but kind of in a comical way.

----------


## sabad66

> Latest black mirror episodes are hot garbage, think I'm done with this series as I didn't care for most of the last batch of episodes as well.



 :Werd!: 
Super disappointed with this latest season. not sure i will watch any more after this

----------


## Buster

I Am Mother on Netflix was really good.

One of their Sundance purchases.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Just watched "I Think You Should Leave" and it fuckin delivered!
Watch the very first skit and you'll know in 2min whether it's up your alley, or not.
It's on Netflix and with so little time commitment, why not give it a try.

----------


## ercchry

Some cocksucker tried to steal my Netflix account! Changed my email to a disposable yopmail account... no record of my old email being associated with Netflix at all... since it was a gmail account, I don’t think my email was compromised since I would have got a login notification... crazy that you can just change emails without confirmation from the original email address

----------


## Buster

The Boys.

Anyone else watching this on Amazon Prime?

So good!

----------


## dirtsniffer

just came in to post that too. 4 episodes in. really liking it.

----------


## finboy

The boys is great so far, happy to see something from the tired genre of superhero’s

----------


## firebane

> The boys is great so far, happy to see something from the tired genre of superhero’s



Check out Doom Patrol

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

I stumbled across "Money Heist" and it is actually awesome. Despite the name that suggests it's a low-budget garbage Netflix special, it's actually very well rated. It's dubbed from Spanish, but it's done well enough that you don't really notice it most of the time unless there is a close-up on someone's face. Binged seasons 1 & 2 and I am saving season 3 for a 13hr flight coming up.

----------


## Buster

> Check out Doom Patrol



It gets good reviews. Is it as NC-17 as The Boys?

----------


## nismodrifter

Billions - season 3

----------


## firebane

> It gets good reviews. Is it as NC-17 as The Boys?



No not at all. The NC-17 on The Boy is well warranted. Doom Patrol is pretty tame but done so well that anyone can watch it and enjoy it.

----------


## bjstare

We've watched about 5 eps of the boys over the last few days. Very entertaining show.

----------


## Tik-Tok

Watched The Boys over the last few days, was really good. That ending, lol.

Also, I got a good laugh at this.

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

I'm down to the last episode of The Boys, so good. Homelanders jaw or underbite bothers me for some reason lol, can't stop looking at it when he moves his mouth in weird ways.

----------


## bjstare

> Watched The Boys over the last few days, was really good. That ending, lol.
> 
> Also, I got a good laugh at this.



That is fantastic

----------


## Shlade

I had literally the same thing happen too




> Some cocksucker tried to steal my Netflix account! Changed my email to a disposable yopmail account... no record of my old email being associated with Netflix at all... since it was a gmail account, I dont think my email was compromised since I would have got a login notification... crazy that you can just change emails without confirmation from the original email address

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> I had literally the same thing happen too



Me too, it was from the UK. It didn't work though obviously.

----------


## 3drian

> I stumbled across "Money Heist" and it is actually awesome. Despite the name that suggests it's a low-budget garbage Netflix special, it's actually very well rated. It's dubbed from Spanish, but it's done well enough that you don't really notice it most of the time unless there is a close-up on someone's face. Binged seasons 1 & 2 and I am saving season 3 for a 13hr flight coming up.



Great show, Season 3 is still quite entertaining although a bit short only 8 episodes

----------


## Shlade

> Me too, it was from the UK. It didn't work though obviously.



Mine was in the Caribbean. Got hacked by a pirate of the Caribbean if you will...

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> Mine was in the Caribbean. Got hacked by a pirate of the Caribbean if you will...



Haha, your story is quite a bit better than mine if that's the case.... Both were probably fake locations though  :Cry:

----------


## ercchry

I’ve had basically every account associated with that email attempted to be accessed since then too. Thankfully my Netflix was a different PW or that would have been even worse 

But all fixed and new season of Mindhunter is out, so yay!

----------


## brucebanner

Kingdom - one more episode for this season I think.

Snowfall

----------


## Brent.ff

fleabag - Amazon prime -funny/depressing...watch with your wife
The Boys - Amazon - so far pretty amusing.. not sure where it's going to end up after 2 eps.

----------


## Shlade

Finished watching Wu Assassin. Definitely recommend it. 

Now I'm bouncing back and forth with The Ranch and whatever movie I'm watching at the time.

----------


## bjstare

> The Boys - Amazon - so far pretty amusing.. not sure where it's going to end up after 2 eps.



It was reasonably entertaining the whole way through. The finale was a little disappointing; not because it was bad, but it just wasn't "special". It was mostly predictable, save for one or two small things. Felt like another regular episode.

----------


## Buster

> It was reasonably entertaining the whole way through. The finale was a little disappointing; not because it was bad, but it just wasn't "special". It was mostly predictable, save for one or two small things. Felt like another regular episode.



I think they decided during s1 production to do an s2. So I think that altered the original plans for season 1

----------


## bjstare

> I think they decided during s1 production to do an s2. So I think that altered the original plans for season 1



That makes a lot of sense.

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Really enjoyed The Boys, dug the finale.

Still working through Bosch which is a great show, finished the latest season of Last Chance U.

Started watching the Uncharted Gordon Ramsay show, it's really good if you like cooking/travel and more so, Gordon Ramsay. Prob gunna start the second season of Mindhunters soon.

----------


## BigDL

Good Eats the return first episode is up but you have to have a vpn or something to make it think you are from the states at least till it shows up on the canada website.

https://watch.foodnetwork.com/tv-sho...c-chicken-parm

----------


## Darell_n

Just finished watching 'Yesterday' cranked up loudly over my noisy kids. Great movie if you are a Beatles fan!

----------


## bjstare

Watched Mindhunter (which was fantastic). 

Also Love Death + Robots. Most of the eps were pretty entertaining; a couple were kinda lame, but they're all pretty short. A few of the eps are incredible to watch on dolby vision.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Made it through nearly 8min of Disjointed before my speakers disconnected and hung themselves from playing laugh tracks 456 times.
There's no way that show doesn't suck.

Switched to The Good Place and so far, reasonably enjoyable!

----------


## firebane

> Made it through nearly 8min of Disjointed before my speakers disconnected and hung themselves from playing laugh tracks 456 times.
> There's no way that show doesn't suck.
> 
> Switched to The Good Place and so far, reasonably enjoyable!



The Good Place is good for the first 2 seasons then it just gets ugh.

If anyone is interested Hulu has released a Wu-Tag series.

----------


## D'z Nutz

I started the second season of The Sinner a couple days ago and I'm half way through it. It's pretty good and if it's anything like the first season, I have no idea how it's going to end.

----------


## 13TTFX4

I started watching Snowfall on FX and can’t stop. Interesting take on the cocaine and crack trade in LA during the 80’s.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

South Park started up this week.

The Spy - good mini series. I enjoyed it. SBC does a great job in a serious role.

The Guilty - Interesting movie that takes place entirely in a 911 call center and has good twists (Dutch film that is subtitled)

----------


## brucebanner

> I started watching Snowfall on FX and can’t stop. Interesting take on the cocaine and crack trade in LA during the 80’s.



I enjoy watching this series

----------


## dirtsniffer

Mind Hunter. Missed the boat on season 1 originally. Almost Ginsberg it now

----------


## Shlade

Real detective on Netflix is quite good. Binge watching that now

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Real detective on Netflix is quite good. Binge watching that now



Season 3? Is it as good as the first? Two was meh.

----------


## Darkane

Carnival Row anyone? 

I’m desperately looking for something to replace penny dreadful.

----------


## firebane

> Carnival Row anyone? 
> 
> I’m desperately looking for something to replace penny dreadful.



This show is getting crazy reviews, but I watched the first 2 and I'm just not sold yet.

----------


## Darkane

> This show is getting crazy reviews, but I watched the first 2 and I'm just not sold yet.



It has Cara, she’s gorgeous. And Legolas.

----------


## firebane

> It has Cara, she’s gorgeous. And Legolas.



Bloom is the reason I can't get into it.

----------


## freshprince1

Just watched the Netflix "Between Two Ferns" movie. I loved the youtube videos over they years. Overall a decent movie if you liked the original videos. There were some moments during the movie that were drawn out and forced. My favourite parts were the outtakes at the end when Zack broke character and felt bad for some of the insulting questions he was asking, LOL!

----------


## Brent.ff

Dont they say that pretty sure any movie that shows outtakes during the credits, automatically disqualifies it as being actually funny..

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

> It has Cara, shes gorgeous. And Legolas.



She's topless in episode 3 during a sex scene  :thumbs up: 

the show itself is decent, more about the war, racism amongst the different races... Humans, fairies, pucks, etc. And the background of the main characters with an active plot going on in the big city it takes place in.

I'm only 4 episodes in but it's not bad, not lovey dovey like the advertisements sell it as.

----------


## asp integra

My wife and I blew through the first season of Manifest, pretty good show, interesting premise.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Fraggle rock on Amazon prime video. Amazing.

----------


## SKR

I just started watching the Larry Sanders Show. Seems good so far.

----------


## Brent.ff

Definitely running out of things on Prime, rewatching Justified... trying not to buy Netflix or Crave.. help?

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Definitely running out of things on Prime, rewatching Justified... trying not to buy Netflix or Crave.. help?



Tin Star?

----------


## J.M.

Goliath - Season 3 on Prime Video

----------


## 03ozwhip

Marianne on netflix. It's actually got some pretty creepy parts in it, I think it's a decent storyline.

----------


## bjstare

Big Mouth season 3 is out. Better than season 2, but not as good as season 1 (so far, anyways).

----------


## adam c

> Big Mouth season 3 is out. Better than season 2, but not as good as season 1 (so far, anyways).



Thanks now I’ll have something to watch on my flight tomorrow

----------


## ercchry

New season of peaky blinders!

----------


## pf0sh0

Don't know if anyone has mentioned it but, The Righteous Gemstones on HBO. has me laughing my ass off the entire time. Has Danny McBride, John Goodman, Adam Devine, and Walton Goggins.

----------


## Brent.ff

> Tin Star?



Watching this now, definitely not a 'good' show, but entertaining. Plus playing the 'hey thats hwy 40, hey thats hwy 66, oh look it's waterton, oh hey my wife went to that school!' is always fun.

I would say that Prime is getting more and more garbage by the day. They are now pushing their StackTV, so have to have another subscription for newer things. Like Mr. Robot season 4. We're definitely running out of things on it.. likely back to Netflix or Crave soon..

----------


## firebane

Mr.Robot S4

Silicon Valley is starting soon.

Just download The Watchmen

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Finished watching all available seasons of Bosch, great show all around. Started watching Goliath on prime now, not bad so far.

Also started watching The Sinner on Netflix, has Jessica Beal and Bill Pulman in it, it's actually pretty good. Mystery type show with some weird/fucked up aspects to the story.

----------


## Darell_n

Living with Yourself on Netflix is a twisted ‘comedy’ that had me laugh out loud a few times. Doesn’t happen very often and looking forward to another season as this one was throughly refreshing to watch and very unpredictable.

----------


## firebane

> Finished watching all available seasons of Bosch, great show all around. Started watching Goliath on prime now, not bad so far.
> 
> Also started watching The Sinner on Netflix, has Jessica Beal and Bill Pulman in it, it's actually pretty good. Mystery type show with some weird/fucked up aspects to the story.



Spoiler:

You're gonna be disappointed in how The Sinner ends for Season 1 and Season 2 isn't any better

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

well that's poopy haha. I'll ride out the first season and see how it shakes out.

----------


## 01RedDX

.

----------


## Brent.ff

> well that's poopy haha. I'll ride out the first season and see how it shakes out.



I thought the finale of the first was pretty solid..

----------


## dirtsniffer

Tonight im watching a tragedy

----------


## bjstare

> New season of peaky blinders!



We started this from season 1 a week or two ago. It's reasonably entertaining... I'm not sure how they're going to keep it engaging through all 5 seasons, but they must be succeeding if it's still on! haha

----------


## killramos

> We started this from season 1 a week or two ago. It's reasonably entertaining... I'm not sure how they're going to keep it engaging through all 5 seasons, but they must be succeeding if it's still on! haha



Ive been quite enjoying it, currently on season 3.

----------


## firebane

First episode of The Watchmen man what a way to start a new show.

----------


## P_D

Recently started rewatching The Shield, fans of Sons of Anarchy or Mayans MC would like it as Kurt Sutter did a bunch of the writing

----------


## Brent.ff

> Recently started rewatching The Shield, fans of Sons of Anarchy or Mayans MC would like it as Kurt Sutter did a bunch of the writing



Shield is a classic. Probably one of the most fulfilling final seasons ever.

----------


## syscal

> First episode of The Watchmen man what a way to start a new show.



I liked the movie so I was glad HBO took this on.

At least HBO won't drag a 2 hour story line across a 24 hour season (looking at you Arrow!). Plus Watchmen has to be bad-ass and they don't exactly pull punches with their shows.

Anyone watch Righteous Gemstones yet? Great show.

edit :: just scrolled up a few - yep, people are watching it  :thumbs up:

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Tonight im watching a tragedy



It was worse because at least Hamlet & Macbeth died at the end...

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

This looks good, Stephen King book turned into HBO show featuring Jason Bateman

The Outsider trailer: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8rUD...ature=youtu.be

----------


## 03ozwhip

Renewed season of Top Boy...Drake is producing it, you would have to watch the cancelled series prior to this as it starts off after the show ends 8 years later.

----------


## brucebanner

NBA is back  :Clap:  :Big Grin:

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Just binged some Letterkenny Season-7 and it fuckin well might be the best, yet.
Even more pleasing is that there is FINALLY an app for a Sony product to talk to Crave and make shit happen.
It's a-boat fuckin time!!

----------


## ZenOps

Netflix Dark Crystal.

Spoiler:

I've pretty much nailed two of the big birds representing two nations of the various European monarchies, but the others aren't quite as obvious

----------


## firebane

Daybreak 

Entertaining show.

----------


## The_Penguin

> I'm enjoying Jack Ryan, a bit predictable towards the end but still good.



Season 2 is out!

----------


## 88CRX

Succession

Such a well written and funny series.

----------


## killramos

Probably behind the curve but I have been enjoying Kim’s Convenience.

----------


## Misterman

> Netflix Dark Crystal.
> 
> Spoiler:
> 
> I've pretty much nailed two of the big birds representing two nations of the various European monarchies, but the others aren't quite as obvious




We tried to watch the first episode of this, and it was so terrible it will not be turned on for episode 2.

----------


## Brent.ff

Started watching Man in the High Castle. It's a slow burn, nothing too crazy. However, they put an ad for Season 4 into Jack Ryan that completely blows away where the hell we're at in season 1.. like what the fukkk Amazon.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> Started watching Man in the High Castle. It's a slow burn, nothing too crazy. However, they put an ad for Season 4 into Jack Ryan that completely blows away where the hell we're at in season 1.. like what the fukkk Amazon.



I couldn't get past season 2. I didn't mind season 1, but it just gets too weird and really difficult to follow or keep interest in after that IMHO. Sounds like when I start watching Jack Ryan it'll be ruined for me anyway  :ROFL!:

----------


## ercchry

Castle Rock is getting weird (I’m at the end of season one)

----------


## The_Penguin

> Castle Rock is getting weird (I’m at the end of season one)



I'm liking season 2 more than season 1 so far.

----------


## Brent.ff

> I couldn't get past season 2. I didn't mind season 1, but it just gets too weird and really difficult to follow or keep interest in after that IMHO. Sounds like when I start watching Jack Ryan it'll be ruined for me anyway



Well, the ad for season 4 shows a significant weirdness occurring... so anticipating that slowly

----------


## firebane

> Castle Rock is getting weird (Im at the end of season one)



LOL wait till Season 2.. its even more screwy.

----------


## killramos

I think while watching season 1 any kind of glimpse into 3 or 4 would be a mindfuck.

Great show though imho. Really thought provoking.

----------


## taemo

> Probably behind the curve but I have been enjoying Kim’s Convenience.




I like that show too but havent had the chance to follow it mid-season last year.

I have Fresh off the Boat, Young Sheldon and Modern Family on recording but don't watch them unless really bored.

Only show I'm really following right now is Mayans MC

----------


## you&me

It's a couple years old now, but I'm really into Dark, on Netflix. Just starting season 2 now... 

It took a little bit to get over the dubbing, but it's not that bad. Otherwise, it's really well done, but g-d do you have to pay attention.

----------


## 89coupe

See 
An Apple original 

So far it’s pretty good.

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt7949218/

----------


## Misterman

> It's a couple years old now, but I'm really into Dark, on Netflix. Just starting season 2 now... 
> 
> It took a little bit to get over the dubbing, but it's not that bad. Otherwise, it's really well done, but g-d do you have to pay attention.



I watched trailer for Dark and was really interested. Took about 5 minutes into the first episode to see it was dubbed, so I shut it off. Kinda bummed, it looked good.

----------


## sabad66

> It's a couple years old now, but I'm really into Dark, on Netflix. Just starting season 2 now... 
> 
> It took a little bit to get over the dubbing, but it's not that bad. Otherwise, it's really well done, but g-d do you have to pay attention.



We loved season 1 but just couldnt get into season 2. Let me know if it gets better

Besides that, just finished Rhythm and Flow. Would recommend as some easy watching. Some of the contestants were really talented.

----------


## you&me

> I watched trailer for Dark and was really interested. Took about 5 minutes into the first episode to see it was dubbed, so I shut it off. Kinda bummed, it looked good.



Even though it usually drives me nuts, for some reason, the dubbing doesn't bother me with Dark. I think it might be because there's so much going on that you have enough other stuff to focus on. There's also a sub-titled version if you'd rather, but in this case, I think the subtitles would too distracting. 

Season 2 is good so far, 3 episodes in... I'll report back after I watch a few more.

----------


## JustinL

> There's also a sub-titled version if you'd rather, but in this case, I think the subtitles would too distracting.



I watched it with subtitles because I can't stand dubbing; too much of the performance is lost. It's a tough show to keep straight, but an intriguing sci-fi premise.

We're a few episodes into Jack Ryan season 2 and it's fine. As long as you don't think too hard about this one it's enjoyable.

----------


## brucebanner

> Besides that, just finished Rhythm and Flow. Would recommend as some easy watching. Some of the contestants were really talented.



Burned through that series, essentially skipped through everything except the contests. 

Wasn't bad overall. Learned I can't stand listening to Cardi B talk, AT ALL.

----------


## sabad66

> Burned through that series, essentially skipped through everything except the contests. 
> 
> Wasn't bad overall. Learned I can't stand listening to Cardi B talk, AT ALL.



Yeah that’s essentially what we did, just right to the final products without the personal backstories

And yes holy shit Cardi is dumb! I swear 90% of what she said was just completely irrelevant and added nothing to the show lol.

I’m happy about the winner. They def deserved it

----------


## brucebanner

> Yeah that’s essentially what we did, just right to the final products without the personal backstories
> 
> And yes holy shit Cardi is dumb! I swear 90% of what she said was just completely irrelevant and added nothing to the show lol.
> 
> I’m happy about the winner. They def deserved it



Absolutely. 

I would of liked to see that white guy from Detroit go further but oh well. 

Like the idea of the show, room for improvement (like getting rid of Cardi), have to see if they bring it back for season 2.

----------


## 89coupe

The Morning Show

An Apple Original

Great series so far
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt7203552/

----------


## rage2

Dolemite is My Name

https://www.netflix.com/title/80182014

Great biopic. Was a big fan of Dolemite in my teens when I thought I was black.

----------


## Tik-Tok

Jack Ryan second season. About the same as the first. Tons of plot holes and you really need the suspension of disbelief going on, but good for a "brain off" watch.

----------


## adam c

I preferred the first to second season of jack ryan

----------


## Brent.ff

By the end of JR, the 'sad contemplative Jim' look gets realllllllllly old

----------


## Misterman

> Even though it usually drives me nuts, for some reason, the dubbing doesn't bother me with Dark. I think it might be because there's so much going on that you have enough other stuff to focus on. There's also a sub-titled version if you'd rather, but in this case, I think the subtitles would too distracting. 
> 
> Season 2 is good so far, 3 episodes in... I'll report back after I watch a few more.



Maybe I'll try and give it an honest go on my own. The wife isn't into the dubbing either. Subtitles are even worse, I feel it takes away from the show as you can't pay as much attention to what is on the screen.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> I preferred the first to second season of jack ryan



Yeah, after finishing it I agree.

----------


## Brent.ff

> I couldn't get past season 2. I didn't mind season 1, but it just gets too weird and really difficult to follow or keep interest in after that IMHO. Sounds like when I start watching Jack Ryan it'll be ruined for me anyway



Turns out.. the little leak in the jack ryan preview has made season 2 make a LOT more sense haha..

Spoiler:

alternative realities were shown in the preview.. makes the whole Trade Minister plot make sense

----------


## dj_rice

> We loved season 1 but just couldnt get into season 2. Let me know if it gets better
> 
> Besides that, just finished Rhythm and Flow. Would recommend as some easy watching. Some of the contestants were really talented.



 

Murdered but thats what he does on the daily

----------


## ZenOps

Daybreak. If you can get over the gay parts, its exactly what I would have thought post-apocalyptic Ferris Bueller would be.

----------


## flipstah

Scam$ on Netflix is so good

----------


## bjstare

Finished Watchmen yesterday, it was pretty entertaining. I was not a fan of the last ep, but it did a good job of setting up the next season.

Also started Righteous Gemstones, that's been great so far.

----------


## TomcoPDR

American Playboy

----------


## Tik-Tok

Final Space. If you can get over the annoyingness of the main character in the first episode, you start to really like him.

----------


## beecue

> Finished Watchmen yesterday, it was pretty entertaining. I was not a fan of the last ep, but it did a good job of setting up the next season.



Interesting, you must have more privileged access than everyone else then? Season is supposed to end Dec 15...

----------


## bjstare

> Interesting, you must have more privileged access than everyone else then? Season is supposed to end Dec 15...



Oh nice, I just assumed it was done  :ROFL!:

----------


## firebane

Not sure if I have missed it but the show _His Dark Materials_ is really turning out to be a good show.

----------


## nzwasp

Inside Bill's Brain - pretty good documentary

Silicon Valley Season 6

Rick and Morty new season (bit annoyed that you need a channel to watch this on prime)

And Britannia Season 2 (havent started yet but got it in my queue)

One thing Ive noticed on some of the tv shows I watch is what is up with every episode being directed by a different person - Mandalorian is a key example of this.

----------


## Xtrema

> One thing Ive noticed on some of the tv shows I watch is what is up with every episode being directed by a different person - Mandalorian is a key example of this.



This has always been the case in the TV industry where schedule is much tighter. So when 1 director is done shooting and goes to work on post, another director will continue to shoot the next episode. Remember that a lot of old cable show requires to have 22 hr long episodes per year. That's 10 movies in 1/2 the time.

Movies, you have 1-2 years to produce 2hrs of content. TV you have may be 2 weeks to a month produce 30mins.

The cool thing about Mandalorian is that most outside set are virtual and rendered live using Unreal Engine.
https://vrscout.com/news/unreal-engi...inematography/




> Inside Bill's Brain - pretty good documentary



Pacing is too ADD for my taste unless that's intentional to show how Bill's brain really works.

----------


## firebane

> Inside Bill's Brain - pretty good documentary
> 
> Silicon Valley Season 6
> 
> Rick and Morty new season (bit annoyed that you need a channel to watch this on prime)
> 
> And Britannia Season 2 (havent started yet but got it in my queue)
> 
> *One thing Ive noticed on some of the tv shows I watch is what is up with every episode being directed by a different person - Mandalorian is a key example of this.*



I think this is exactly why I'm losing interest in the show for. The fact its had 4 different directors so far makes the show seem so different each episode. The first 2 were great but 3 and 4 I'm not sold.

----------


## Misterman

> Maybe I'll try and give it an honest go on my own. The wife isn't into the dubbing either. Subtitles are even worse, I feel it takes away from the show as you can't pay as much attention to what is on the screen.



Ok so finished Season 2 of Dark now. Show was awesome!! Can't wait for final season 3. It still sucks that it is dubbed. The tones of speech is all fucked, it definitely takes something away from the show. But the show was so good the dubbing can be overlooked.

----------


## brucebanner

Still watching lots of NBA.

Started watching Banshee a little while ago, not bad for a time waster. 4 seasons total, about half way through the last season.

----------


## Buster

> This has always been the case in the TV industry where schedule is much tighter. So when 1 director is done shooting and goes to work on post, another director will continue to shoot the next episode. Remember that a lot of old cable show requires to have 22 hr long episodes per year. That's 10 movies in 1/2 the time.
> 
> Movies, you have 1-2 years to produce 2hrs of content. TV you have may be 2 weeks to a month produce 30mins.
> 
> The cool thing about Mandalorian is that most outside set are virtual and rendered live using Unreal Engine.
> https://vrscout.com/news/unreal-engi...inematography/
> 
> 
> 
> Pacing is too ADD for my taste unless that's intentional to show how Bill's brain really works.



Yeah, basically ALL tv uses multiple directors out of necessity. They sometimes hire a famous director to do the pilot to set the tone for a bunch of lackey directors to do the rest. David Fincher did House of Cards and Mindhunter. Scorsese did Boardwalk Empire.

You really notice when one director does a whole season, like Fukunaga on the first season of true Detective. (One writer too).

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Yeah, basically ALL tv uses multiple directors out of necessity. They sometimes hire a famous director to do the pilot to set the tone for a bunch of lackey directors to do the rest. David Fincher did House of Cards and Mindhunter. Scorsese did Boardwalk Empire.
> 
> You really notice when one director does a whole season, like Fukunaga on the first season of true Detective. (One writer too).



Wow. I didn't know about Scorsese or Fincher in either of those and I really liked those shows. I'll have to look back and see if those episodes were particularly memorable.
Did anyone watch the final season of House Of Cards? I figured it would be shit. Not because I didn't think Wright could pull it off; just because Frank's departure was so unplanned and abrupt.

----------


## Buster

> Wow. I didn't know about Scorsese or Fincher in either of those and I really liked those shows. I'll have to look back and see if those episodes were particularly memorable.
> Did anyone watch the final season of House Of Cards? I figured it would be shit. Not because I didn't think Wright could pull it off; just because Frank's departure was so unplanned and abrupt.



Scorsese also did the pilot for Vinyl, but I never watched that.

Steven Soderberg did all of the episdes of The Knick which was a good show.

----------


## bjstare

Started watching Veep recently. Bit of a slow start, but really enjoying it. If you like the office, you'll like Veep.

edit: and finished Righteous Gemstones. That show was great.

----------


## killramos

> Did anyone watch the final season of House Of Cards? I figured it would be shit. Not because I didn't think Wright could pull it off; just because Frank's departure was so unplanned and abrupt.



I refuse to watch the final season out of protest. 

That and I refuse to let one of my all time favourite shows be ruined by my least favourite character taking center stage. Claire’s plot arcs were all a waste of screen time.

I heard that it was near universally poorly received.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> I refuse to watch the final season out of protest. 
> 
> That and I refuse to let one of my all time favourite shows be ruined by my least favourite character taking center stage. Claires plot arcs were all a waste of screen time.
> 
> I heard that it was near universally poorly received.



#MeToo

Wait... Am I doing that wrong? Or am I doing the most clever MeToo of 2019?!
It's B

----------


## Brent.ff

I watched the last season. Definitely struggled without Frank, and a super abrupt ending... The whole season was about Frank anyway, so kinda dumb

Finally onto the crave wagon and watching Watchmen. Man alive HBO knows how to make a show, and Trent Reznor soundtracks are the best

----------


## Disoblige

> One thing Ive noticed on some of the tv shows I watch is what is up with every episode being directed by a different person - Mandalorian is a key example of this.



A lot more common these days, especially non-sitcom type shows.

----------


## Buster

wait, people watched House of Cards past the first season?

That show was horrible - except for that first season.

----------


## killramos

> wait, people watched House of Cards past the first season?
> 
> That show was horrible - except for that first season.



1 was amazing yes. But 2 and 3 were definitely far above average entertainment in their own right.

----------


## Misterman

> wait, people watched House of Cards past the first season?
> 
> That show was horrible - except for that first season.



I thought it was good. But once they turfed Frank I quit watching.

----------


## Brent.ff

> Finally onto the crave wagon and watching Watchmen. Man alive HBO knows how to make a show, and Trent Reznor soundtracks are the best



I have cranked 8 episodes in 3 days. It's the best show ive watched this year. Helps to have 'some' backstory knowledge, but if you're patient it explains it all

----------


## bjstare

> I have cranked 8 episodes in 3 days. It's the best show ive watched this year. Helps to have 'some' backstory knowledge, but if you're patient it explains it all



My wife and I had zero backstory knowledge... I can relate to your comment about being patient. That being said, the show was fantastic.. can't wait for the last ep.

----------


## JDMMAN

Has anyone been following the Silicon Valley series on HBO? What did you guys think about the ending? I felt it was a bit rushed, really wish they were able to add one more season to it, but perhaps they ended it this way as a cliff hanger for future opportunities?

----------


## firebane

> Has anyone been following the Silicon Valley series on HBO? What did you guys think about the ending? I felt it was a bit rushed, really wish they were able to add one more season to it, but perhaps they ended it this way as a cliff hanger for future opportunities?



It was a good ending.. more of a philisophical ending though

----------


## Brent.ff

> My wife and I had zero backstory knowledge... I can relate to your comment about being patient. That being said, the show was fantastic.. can't wait for the last ep.



man alive... This show has quietly been one of the best shows of the year. If it wasnt for Chernobyl, i'd have said this was absolutely the best thing we watched all year.

Plus, Lindelof stuck the ending! lost curse over?!

----------


## bjstare

> man alive... This show has quietly been one of the best shows of the year. If it wasnt for Chernobyl, i'd have said this was absolutely the best thing we watched all year.
> 
> Plus, Lindelof stuck the ending! lost curse over?!



True, I already forgot about chernobyl haha.

We started watching the Fast & Furious movies from the beginning this weekend. So much nostalgia.

----------


## sabad66

Started Peaky Blinders with the wife this weekend. Season 1 was good, but might pause before starting S2 and check out Watchmen since you guys are raving about it

Also watching Star Wars all over again since the wife hasn’t seen them. Contemplated watching them in order from 1-7, but decided to do 4-6 first. Forgot how cheesy some scenes are lol...

----------


## firebane

> Started Peaky Blinders with the wife this weekend. Season 1 was good, but might pause before starting S2 and check out Watchmen since you guys are raving about it
> 
> Also watching Star Wars all over again since the wife hasn’t seen them. Contemplated watching them in order from 1-7, but decided to do 4-6 first. Forgot how cheesy some scenes are lol...



Watchmen is something you will either like or not. I personally could not make it past episode 3.

----------


## bjstare

> Started Peaky Blinders with the wife this weekend. Season 1 was good, but might pause before starting S2 and check out Watchmen since you guys are raving about it
> 
> Also watching Star Wars all over again since the wife hasn’t seen them. Contemplated watching them in order from 1-7, but decided to do 4-6 first. Forgot how cheesy some scenes are lol...






> Watchmen is something you will either like or not. I personally could not make it past episode 3.



Watchmen isn't even in the same league as Peaky Blinders, IMO. So much better.

It's a little weird, but one of the shows that as you stick with it, all of it comes together.

----------


## Brent.ff

yaaa peaky blinders is definitely good background show. Watchmen i had no inclination to even look at my phone (which i'll admit, im bad for)

----------


## Tik-Tok

Expanse season 4. Watched 8/10 episodes over the weekend.

I hate the actor that plays Holden, but the season is as good as the rest.

Edit: finished it last night. Dumb way to end the season.

----------


## lilmira

I just watched the watchmen finale, it's a bit weird. So we'll have a female Dr. Manhattan? I guess that's ok in 2019. We can have a female character in blue just hanging out there.

----------


## Brent.ff

@lilmira
 you forget the spoiler tags or what!?

Spoiler:

i don't think we'll see another episode.. it tied up quite nicely, and is pretty similar to how the comics ended ,with an open-ended question

----------


## ZenOps

Watched the first few episodes of Witcher. Might do a binge session because its literally an ice rink out there.

----------


## firebane

> Watched the first few episodes of Witcher. Might do a binge session because its literally an ice rink out there.



Its so bad. I watched the first and can't watch it.

----------


## gwill

messiah. New show worth checking out.

----------


## lasimmon

> messiah. New show worth checking out.



Agreed. Wife and I are 3 episodes in and its pretty interesting so far!

----------


## sabad66

Just finished Watchmen. Amazing series, can't wait for more. I can totally see how cjblair thought the second last episode was the finale...almost thought the same thing too  :ROFL!: 

Watched two episodes of The Witcher and just couldn't get into it. I just hated the shitty acting and it was way too confusing. Wife likes it tho so she'll continue watching.

----------


## firebane

> Just finished Watchmen. Amazing series, can't wait for more. I can totally see how cjblair thought the second last episode was the finale...almost thought the same thing too 
> 
> Watched two episodes of The Witcher and just couldn't get into it. I just hated the shitty acting and it was way too confusing. Wife likes it tho so she'll continue watching.



I took the time to watch The Watchmen again and aside from all the timeline jumping around it had a really neat premise to the show and I ended up enjoying it.

----------


## schocker

I finished James May: Our Man in Japan today. Was quite enjoyable and his tour guide in a few episodes, Yujiro, was very amusing.
Wasched the morning show last week and thought it was pretty good.

----------


## spikerS

Just finished Vikings on Netflix. 2 seasons. Good show, I liked it.

----------


## JDMMAN

Totally agree with schocker - James May: Our Man in Japan was quite good.  :thumbs up: 

Just finished watching Dracula on Netflix (BBC production), interesting spin on the premise and very well done!

----------


## bjstare

Watched the first ep of Dracula yesterday. We were looking forward to this since it was announced, as we were both big fans of the Sherlock series created by the same people. Did not disappoint.

----------


## Brent.ff

been crushing Veep. learning a lot of new words

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Finished Watchmen yesterday, it was pretty entertaining. I was not a fan of the last ep, but it did a good job of setting up the next season.
> 
> Also started Righteous Gemstones, that's been great so far.



Was about to post the same thing. Weak finale for an otherwise good series. Felt like a 90's sitcom feel-good wrap-up.

----------


## spikerS

Just finished the first season of Knightfall. didn't disappoint. Didn't really like the end of the season due to how I liked the character development, but I am eager for season 2.

----------


## max_boost

Ricky Gervais opening monologue at the GG on repeat. So good lol

----------


## 03ozwhip

I just finished Glitch...first 2 seasons were pretty good, the 3rd season is fucking stupid.

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

On the last episode of Goliath season 2, liked it more than season 1 which was good as well.

----------


## Misterman

> I just finished Glitch...first 2 seasons were pretty good, the 3rd season is fucking stupid.



Werd. It's like they had a good idea to start with, then ran out of ideas and were like "Ok, how do we wrap this shit up fast?"

----------


## SKR

If you can lower yourself to watching a show made by communists, CBC's The Detectives is pretty good. Hour-long episodes with real cases and the detectives that solved them.

I watch it on my TV like a gentleman. My DVR is starting to record the new season tomorrow. I don't know when or where episodes come out online.

----------


## bjstare

Started watching Treadstone on Prime yesterday. So far, it's quite entertaining. It's based on the Bourne movies, looking at other agents and the history of the program and stuff. Plenty of action, reasonable acting and writing. Definitely worth the watch IMO if you liked the Bourne movies.

----------


## D'z Nutz

> I just finished Glitch...first 2 seasons were pretty good, the 3rd season is fucking stupid.






> Werd. It's like they had a good idea to start with, then ran out of ideas and were like "Ok, how do we wrap this shit up fast?"



Damn, that's disappointing to hear. I really enjoyed the first two seasons.

----------


## Brent.ff

watching killing eve. not bad. entertaining anyway.

----------


## flipstah

> Werd. It's like they had a good idea to start with, then ran out of ideas and were like "Ok, how do we wrap this shit up fast?"



That's the same with 'The Man in the High Castle'

----------


## Brent.ff

> That's the same with 'The Man in the High Castle'



MITHC was doing well in their final season, then pulled a Lost finale

----------


## gmc72

Finished season 4 of The Expanse yesterday (home sick). Loved it!! Having read all the books, I knew what was coming, but it was still very good. Is there going to be a season 5?

Started Jack Ryan as well. Got about 5 episodes in before dinner. Usually not a fan of the "American War on Terror" thing, but this seems good so far.

----------


## kobe tai

Just finished Giri/Haji on Netflix. Was a good watch. It's about yakuza and some family stuff.

----------


## flipstah

> MITHC was doing well in their final season, then pulled a Lost finale



Yeah I didn't quite get the last scene of the finale.

EDIT: You is fucked up great if you like Dexter.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

The most recent season of Ray Donovan is as good or better than previous ones IMHO. Enjoying it.

Also Homeland (final season I think) starts pretty soon in February. Here's hoping they don't waste any more entire episodes on Franny or a mental institution.

I noticed a new season of Shameless (10) is also out now - haven't started it yet but it's not getting great press now that Fiona is gone.

----------


## BigDL

I started to watch some scifi short films on the channel Dust on youtube, there is some quality stuff there.


https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC7s...6VLV1u__krUutA

----------


## JDMMAN

Just finished Designated Survivor, definitely binge-worthy!  :thumbs up:  It's too bad Netflix canceled after season 3. I loved how edgy/gritty season 3 was vs. 1 and 2.

Started Medical Police, funny premise but some of the acting is horrible! I guess if there was more background first (Childrens Hospital), it would make a bit more sense.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> Just finished Designated Survivor, definitely binge-worthy!  It's too bad Netflix canceled after season 3. I loved how edgy/gritty season 3 was vs. 1 and 2.
> 
> Started Medical Police, funny premise but some of the acting is horrible! I guess if there was more background first (Childrens Hospital), it would make a bit more sense.



Ah shit, I didn't know they canceled it. I am up to date as well and I thought once Netflix revived it, there would be more seasons. Given some of the garbage Netflix does renew, I'm rather surprised they killed that one.

----------


## hurrdurr

The last 3 things I've watched on Netflix are as follows:

Don't Fuck with Cats! - Awesome
Killer Inside: The Mind of Aaron Hernandez - Awesome
Hip Hop Evolution - Awesome

I also started "The Boys" on Amazon which is quite good as well. I'm interested in the Expanse, curious when S2 of Altered Carbon will release

----------


## gmc72

I just started the 2nd season of Jack Ryan (one episode in). We also signed up for Disney+ on the weekend and I watched the first episode of The Mandelorian. Not a huge Star Wars fan, but hopefully it will keep my attention.

Waiting for Picard to start this week!!

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Finished the latest season of The Expanse, still love the show but this season was kinda meh. The last 2 episodes of the season were good, but overall everything felt like filler compared to the previous seasons. With how it ended it sets things up for what should be a more exciting season.

----------


## Swank

Going old school, started up Prison Break as the wife had never seen it and we're both loving it, I barely remember any of it so it's almost like starting fresh for me too. Some of the stuff T-Bag says still floors me  :ROFL!:

----------


## gmc72

> Finished the latest season of The Expanse, still love the show but this season was kinda meh. The last 2 episodes of the season were good, but overall everything felt like filler compared to the previous seasons. With how it ended it sets things up for what should be a more exciting season.



Have you read the books? The next season/book is pretty intense.

----------


## rage2

Curb your enthusiasm season 10 wtf. Had no idea. Premier 10/10. Missed this show so much.

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

> Have you read the books? The next season/book is pretty intense.



I haven't read them but that's good to hear, this season felt like all characters and the story were just kinda pushing things along to the next crazy big event to go down.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

I am re-watching White Collar - easy show to watch with minimal effort and entertaining IMO. It's similar to The Blacklist, but with art/artifacts.

----------


## Shlade

That Aaron Hernandez doc on Netflix is pretty good... Binge watched it the other night.

----------


## Darell_n

Watched the 1st episode of Star Trek Picard. Definitely has some potential and the updated style is very refreshing.

----------


## gmc72

> Watched the 1st episode of Star Trek Picard. Definitely has some potential and the updated style is very refreshing.



I had it all set up to record, but then SCI-FI ended their free preview yesterday. Now I'm a little pissed that I missed it. I need to figure out how to watch it without getting Crave. I have Amazon Prime, but it's only available on Sci-Fi or Crave. F*n Bell!!!

----------


## Darell_n

> I had it all set up to record, but then SCI-FI ended their free preview yesterday. Now I'm a little pissed that I missed it. I need to figure out how to watch it without getting Crave. I have Amazon Prime, but it's only available on Sci-Fi or Crave. F*n Bell!!!



The torrent from Amazon source was available Wed morning.

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

Yeah, I may have just found it from another source myself...

----------


## taemo

I'm caught up with Mayans, Vikings and The Witcher will be next.
Started watching Picard as well, is there a youtube video to watch to catch up on the story before Picard for those that haven't seen all TNG episodes and movies?

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> I'm caught up with Mayans, Vikings and The Witcher will be next.
> Started watching Picard as well, is there a youtube video to watch to catch up on the story before Picard for those that haven't seen all TNG episodes and movies?



Is Vikings worth finishing in your opinion? I started season 4 a couple years ago and never finished. I enjoyed 1-3 but it was getting a little weird towards the end.

----------


## taemo

> Is Vikings worth finishing in your opinion? I started season 4 a couple years ago and never finished. I enjoyed 1-3 but it was getting a little weird towards the end.



TBH no, Season 4 might be worth watching to finish Ragnar's storyline, S5-6 is all about the brothers and their feud.
Fortunately S6 with 10 episodes will be the last as I also started to lose interest since mid S4, it kept on dragging since both S4 and S5 are painfully long with mid-season finale. 
S4 aired from Feb 16 - Feb 17 and S5 from Nov 17 - Jan 19.

----------


## Skrilla

Finished season 3 of The Last Kingdom - easily my favorite show on Netflix. Also started season 3 of Vikings on Prime, love this show - the fight for Kattegat (SP?) scene season 2 was the best fight scene I have ever seen on a show...music was awesome! Likely work on Vikings until Season 4 of Last Kingdom comes out (supposedly this summer).

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> TBH no, Season 4 might be worth watching to finish Ragnar's storyline, S5-6 is all about the brothers and their feud.
> Fortunately S6 with 10 episodes will be the last as I also started to lose interest since mid S4, it kept on dragging since both S4 and S5 are painfully long with mid-season finale. 
> S4 aired from Feb 16 - Feb 17 and S5 from Nov 17 - Jan 19.



Interesting - thanks for the reply. I can probably pass on that one.

- - - Updated - - -




> Finished season 3 of The Last Kingdom - easily my favorite show on Netflix. Also started season 3 of Vikings on Prime, love this show - the fight for Kattegat (SP?) scene season 2 was the best fight scene I have ever seen on a show...music was awesome! Likely work on Vikings until Season 4 of Last Kingdom comes out (supposedly this summer).



One of my favorites as well. Can't wait for next season.

----------


## Misterman

> Started watching Picard as well, is there a youtube video to watch to catch up on the story before Picard for those that haven't seen all TNG episodes and movies?



What are you wanting to know? He was the Captain of the Enterprise for a bunch of seasons of TNG. Does the show elude to a number of things from his past that would've been episodes of TNG? He was kidnapped and tortured by the Cardasians. And Assimilated by the Borg briefly. Other than those two episodes, there wasn't really much to talk about with Picard.

----------


## Inzane

> What are you wanting to know? He was the Captain of the Enterprise for a bunch of seasons of TNG. Does the show elude to a number of things from his past that would've been episodes of TNG? He was kidnapped and tortured by the Cardasians. And Assimilated by the Borg briefly. Other than those two episodes, there wasn't really much to talk about with Picard.



From the first episode of Picard so far, the most relevant connection seems to be the events of the 2009 JJ Abrams movie. We are now in an alternate timeline that follows the destruction of Romulus and Neo going back in time. Before that, Star Trek Nemesis is where things had previously left off with the TNG characters.

----------


## Misterman

> From the first episode of Picard so far, the most relevant connection seems to be the events of the 2009 JJ Abrams movie. We are now in an alternate timeline that follows the destruction of Romulus and Neo going back in time. Before that, Star Trek Nemesis is where things had previously left off with the TNG characters.



Gotcha. So a quick synopsis review of the movies might be a worthwhile endeavor.

----------


## Skrilla

> One of my favorites as well. Can't wait for next season.



Yea, I think I started it 3 or 4 times never getting more than a couple episodes in. Finally sat down and binged season 1 and 2, both amazing. Seems to be getting better each season. I don't see much about it online, but I am enjoying it more than GoT.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

I watched the Leslie Jones standup thing. It was really good. She's funny and it's refreshing to see a black comedian not just bilk the race ticket for 90 minutes nor a female comedian talk about her slippery pussy and choking on cum for 90 minutes.
Don't get me wrong, both those things are plenty funny, but there are too many 1-trick ponies out there right now so it was nice to see Leslie just wander all over the place.
I can't believe that bitch is 52 and I'll always love her "naked and afraid" or whatever skit with Peter Dinkledge. Fucking hilarious!!
What was all the controversy about people being really mean to her a few years ago? What was that about? I can't see why a group would want to gang up on her. Was it a race thing? Probably - fucking hillbilly morons.

----------


## BigDL

> From the first episode of Picard so far, the most relevant connection seems to be the events of the 2009 JJ Abrams movie. We are now in an alternate timeline that follows the destruction of Romulus and Neo going back in time. Before that, Star Trek Nemesis is where things had previously left off with the TNG characters.



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Me...xt_Generation)

This episode will most likely be pretty important as well.

----------


## 95EagleAWD

> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Me...xt_Generation)
> 
> This episode will most likely be pretty important as well.



Yup. Loved that Maddox was pulled back in with the Data storyline. 

I enjoyed the first episode a lot. Feels properly Trek-y.

----------


## killramos

> I am re-watching White Collar - easy show to watch with minimal effort and entertaining IMO. It's similar to The Blacklist, but with art/artifacts.



Two great shows for shit off your brain entertainment I totally agree

----------


## Inzane

> Feels properly Trek-y.



Long time Trek fan here. I didn't think it "felt" very Star Trek-y at all. But at least it was better than Discovery, so far.

----------


## ercchry

Been watching Occupied... pretty good

----------


## SKR

I've been rewatching Justified. It must have been a while since I last saw it, because there's a lot I don't remember.

One thing that I do remember is Michael Rapaport's awful accent. I don't know who taught him to do that, but I hope it was the end of their career. Step one, pronounce I's like E's. Step two, hold that vowel longer than anyone would consider possible. That way, when you're talking about your keeeeen in Flooooorida it'll sound like a perfect southern accent.

----------


## Ukyo8

Don't know if it was mentioned before as I haven't read the whole thread. Absolutely loved the show "Warrior"

----------


## firebane

> I've been rewatching Justified. It must have been a while since I last saw it, because there's a lot I don't remember.
> 
> One thing that I do remember is Michael Rapaport's awful accent. I don't know who taught him to do that, but I hope it was the end of their career. Step one, pronounce I's like E's. Step two, hold that vowel longer than anyone would consider possible. That way, when you're talking about your keeeeen in Flooooorida it'll sound like a perfect southern accent.



Justified was such a great show and sad when it ended.

Take a look at Longmire as it's another good series.

----------


## Skrilla

> TBH no, Season 4 might be worth watching to finish Ragnar's storyline, S5-6 is all about the brothers and their feud.
> Fortunately S6 with 10 episodes will be the last as I also started to lose interest since mid S4, it kept on dragging since both S4 and S5 are painfully long with mid-season finale. 
> S4 aired from Feb 16 - Feb 17 and S5 from Nov 17 - Jan 19.



You weren't kidding...up to season 4 was awesome. Been struggling to get through 5, probably wont end up finishing. What a change, I was hooked up until this point...oh well  :dunno:

----------


## SKR

> You weren't kidding...up to season 4 was awesome. Been struggling to get through 5, probably wont end up finishing. What a change, I was hooked up until this point...oh well



Season 5 is unbelievably dumb. Season 6 has been better, but it's still stunning how Hirst refuses to close out any storyline.

----------


## SilverRex

started watching the Expanse. This will keep me busy until Star Trek Discovery comes back on. I read that its one of the more underrated shows in the last few years. so far pretty good for my own standard.

----------


## Inzane

> started watching the Expanse. This will keep me busy until Star Trek Discovery comes back on. I read that its one of the more underrated shows in the last few years. so far pretty good for my own standard.



The Expanse is probably the best sci fi show to come along since the re-imagined BSG. Certainly good enough for you to forget that Discovery even exists. The Orville is good Star Trek and The Expanse is good Sci Fi. STD is neither.

----------


## brucebanner

Started watching "The Americans" last night. I think there are 5? seasons in total.

Definitely enjoyed the first couple episodes to continue on with it.

----------


## Darell_n

> started watching the Expanse. This will keep me busy until Star Trek Discovery comes back on. I read that its one of the more underrated shows in the last few years. so far pretty good for my own standard.



I started listening to the audiobooks after finished watching season 4. The show is only going to get better.

----------


## SilverRex

> Started watching "The Americans" last night. I think there are 5? seasons in total.
> 
> Definitely enjoyed the first couple episodes to continue on with it.



My wife and I enjoyed the first 3 season very much. somehow it kinda lost it's thing in season 4 i think.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> Started watching "The Americans" last night. I think there are 5? seasons in total.
> 
> Definitely enjoyed the first couple episodes to continue on with it.



I stopped somewhere in season 3 if I recall correctly, it was getting too slow and very repetitive for me. I am not sure if it improved with season 4-5 or not. First couple seasons were quite good IMO.

----------


## SKR

> Vikings



Holy shit I'm done with this show.

----------


## Skrilla

Anyone watch Locke & Key? I can't determine if its a teen type show or a horror/thriller based on the trailer. Haven't had a chance to check it out yet

----------


## firebane

> Anyone watch Locke & Key? I can't determine if its a teen type show or a horror/thriller based on the trailer. Haven't had a chance to check it out yet



Good show.. it has its normal "teen drama" type crap in it but the premise is good.

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Started watching The Stranger on Netflix, worth a watch so far, every episode just adds to the mystery of wtf is going on

----------


## firebane

> Started watching The Stranger on Netflix, worth a watch so far, every episode just adds to the mystery of wtf is going on



Till the end. And season 2 is even worse than 1. And 3rd season is out now too.

----------


## dj_rice

narcos mexico season 2 just started

----------


## flipstah

> narcos mexico season 2 just started



Yup started binging it last night. Goddamn that Isabella  :Love:

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

> Anyone watch Locke & Key? I can't determine if its a teen type show or a horror/thriller based on the trailer. Haven't had a chance to check it out yet



It's one of my favorite comic series, so I'm apprehensive on the quality of the show, but I've heard decent things.

----------


## tonytiger55

> Yup started binging it last night. Goddamn that Isabella



Yeah, just started watching that last night too. 

I don't know if anyone has noticed. A lot of these shows have extended scenes of nothingness. Like taking a 4 minute scene, then stretching it out to 10 minutes? 

I noticed this in Better Call Saul. The first three seasons had this. I finished watching season 4. But I noticed small things where a character leaves talking to a person and they walk out. They add a extra weird scene of walking through another set of doors to another..? Like why? 
Is this a lack of good writing..? I don't get it.

----------


## flipstah

> Yeah, just started watching that last night too. 
> 
> I don't know if anyone has noticed. A lot of these shows have extended scenes of nothingness. Like taking a 4 minute scene, then stretching it out to 10 minutes? 
> 
> I noticed this in Better Call Saul. The first three seasons had this. I finished watching season 4. But I noticed small things where a character leaves talking to a person and they walk out. They add a extra weird scene of walking through another set of doors to another..? Like why? 
> Is this a lack of good writing..? I don't get it.



It's supposed to be character building or just precursor for what's about to come. Like those unnecessary scenes where the banditos talk to their moms and pray to God, while to sell cocaine and murder. Family values and God matters when it's in your favor.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

I watched an episode of "Love is blind" on Netflix with the GF. What an awful show haha.

A bunch of people propose after 3 dates where they can't see each other after telling the other person how deeply they love them, etc. The whole premise of the show is to see if love is blind, but every contestant is young and attractive, so obviously nobody is disappointed when they see each other. It might actually be an interesting show if they had a diverse group of people (different body types, levels of physical ability, etc.)

Then they go off to an all inclusive resort, meet the parents, have their weddings, etc. lol

----------


## R154

Are there enough people watching hiphop evolution to start a thread?

----------


## ercchry

Hunters is FINALLY out! Pretty good

----------


## dirtsniffer

Just finished treadstone. Moving on to the outsider

----------


## Brent.ff

> Hunters is FINALLY out! Pretty good



Watched most of it over travel the last few days.. it's ok. Doesn't really seem to know if it wants to be serious or a comic book... Not sure what i think of it yet, it is semi-entertaining at least.

----------


## dj_rice

> Hunters is FINALLY out! Pretty good



Binged over the weekend. Neat concept. Can't wait for Season 2

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Started watching a show called Fortitude, half way through season 1 and really liking it. Drama/mystery/minor supernatural element.

Remote town where bad things don't happen, until now type plot, lots of interesting characters.

----------


## flipstah

> Started watching a show called Fortitude, half way through season 1 and really liking it. Drama/mystery/minor supernatural element.
> 
> Remote town where bad things don't happen, until now type plot, lots of interesting characters.



Whoa where you watching this

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

> Whoa where you watching this



It's available on US prime video, started watching it while I was in Hawaii.

So either need VPN or have it magically appear in your downloads as I did... Lol

----------


## killramos

Probably me being silly with how much new stuff is out, but currently rewatching 8 seasons of House, easily one of my top favourite all time shows.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I'm still like 2 seasons behind on Brooklyn99. Sheeeat, I'm even an episode behind on Picard.

----------


## R-Audi

Just finished "The Stranger" on Netflix.. pretty good!

----------


## Ca_Silvia13

I watched 6 Underground this weekend on Netflix. What a terribly written movie. I only gave it a chance because Michael Bay directed it but it must have been written by a handful of monkeys. I do not recommend for anyone to watch that one.

----------


## R-Audi

> Hunters is FINALLY out! Pretty good



Watched first episode last night.. it was good but took a while to really figure out what was going on. (So be patient)

----------


## firebane

> Just finished "The Stranger" on Netflix.. pretty good!



First season was ok with a stupid ending. Second was eh. Third is just bad.




> I watched 6 Underground this weekend on Netflix. What a terribly written movie. I only gave it a chance because Michael Bay directed it but it must have been written by a handful of monkeys. I do not recommend for anyone to watch that one.



LOL 6 Underground is meant to be a brainless movie and was good at that. I enjoyed it for what it was and so have others.

----------


## tonytiger55

Just finished watching all six seasons of the tv show ‘Girls’. 
Its was pretty good. 
I posted earlier of some shows creating extra scenes just trying to kill time or that were plain unnecessary. This show was the opposite of that. There was so much going on and I found it pretty well written. I was watching some episodes I had seen before and there was just so many layers and depth to the characters. Their history, parents, the hypocritical nature, mental health issues and how the circle of friends enable them or call them out. 
A lot of characters I could relate to, or Ive known versions of that person. Hell..some versions of those characters are elements of my friends or people I have dated. I’ve even found myself in many of those scenarios. 
If you do watch, order the dvds from the library.

----------


## BigDL

Altered Carbon season 2 is out.

----------


## Brent.ff

> Altered Carbon season 2 is out.



frick... have been off netflix for a long time..

wait, no Ortega? NOPE

----------


## bjstare

> Just finished watching all six seasons of the tv show ‘Girls’. 
> Its was pretty good. 
> I posted earlier of some shows creating extra scenes just trying to kill time or that were plain unnecessary. This show was the opposite of that. There was so much going on and I found it pretty well written. I was watching some episodes I had seen before and there was just so many layers and depth to the characters. Their history, parents, the hypocritical nature, mental health issues and how the circle of friends enable them or call them out. 
> A lot of characters I could relate to, or Ive known versions of that person. Hell..some versions of those characters are elements of my friends or people I have dated. I’ve even found myself in many of those scenarios. 
> If you do watch, order the dvds from the library.



Interesting.

I absolutely despise Lena Dunham, and for that reason I'll probably never watch anything she's in haha.

----------


## OliviaD

Finished watching season 2 of Fargo. I didn't expect that after the film they can make a normal series

----------


## ZenOps

Shaun of the Dead. Re-watch.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Shaun of the Dead. Re-watch.



I want to just go down to the Winchester and enjoy a nice cold pint, but the government won't let me. Thanks Trudeau.

----------


## lasimmon

Tiger king. 

What in the fuck did I just watch. 

Brilliant.

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Started watching Altered Carbon season 2, hasn't hooked me in like the first season did, feels different.

----------


## LadyLuck

> Tiger king. 
> 
> What in the fuck did I just watch. 
> 
> Brilliant.




Finished Tiger King yesterday, loved every episode. It just got crazier and crazier. 

Also watched The Platform (Spanish Horror Flick on Netflix) overall enjoyed it Spoiler:

but its definitely not a snack friendly movie with the cannibalism and the ending was rather flat.

----------


## D'z Nutz

> Started watching Altered Carbon season 2, hasn't hooked me in like the first season did, feels different.



This guy is Kovacs? His real name is Clarence.

----------


## msommers

100 Humans. Pretty entertaining, not really scientific though.

----------


## bjstare

> Started watching Altered Carbon season 2, hasn't hooked me in like the first season did, feels different.



It's definitely not as good as S1, but it still winds up being pretty entertaining.

----------


## Brent.ff

> It's definitely not as good as S1, but it still winds up being pretty entertaining.



Is there equivalent eye candy to Ortega?

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

I saw a tiger....

----------


## ercchry

> Finished Tiger King yesterday, loved every episode. It just got crazier and crazier. 
> 
> Also watched The Platform (Spanish Horror Flick on Netflix) overall enjoyed it Spoiler:
> 
> but its definitely not a snack friendly movie with the cannibalism and the ending was rather flat.



The platform was pretty wild... interesting message too... little too socialist of an agenda for my liking though  :ROFL!:

----------


## dj_rice

Ozarks Season 3 out today!

----------


## SKR

I just finished the Larry Sanders Show. It was pretty good. I'll probably go through season 6 and 7 of Letterkenny pretty quick, and then I don't know what. I buy shows on dvd so I'm limited to what I have on hand.

I have Tacoma FD recorded on my dvr, but the upstairs box shit its pants for whatever reason and there's no table downstairs to eat cereal at, so I'm kind of fucked there until I get one of those problems sorted out.

----------


## tonytiger55

> Ozarks Season 3 out today!



Just started watching season 3. 
Im on episode 5..

Spoiler:

What the fucking fuck fuck... Why they keep doing these gross scenes..? Like why... WHY... I sat down and was sipping on my tea and I nearly fucking choked...   :facepalm:

----------


## Misterman

> Is there equivalent eye candy to Ortega?



There most certainly is not. 






I started rewatching Breaking Bad. Made it through Seasons 1, 2, and half of 3 in 2 days.

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

I'm having a hard time getting through season 2 of Altered Carbon, doesn't have the same feel as season 1 and just feels off, almost like a lesser/cheapened version of season 1.

----------


## B.Spilner

Watergate.

----------


## Skrilla

Car Masters, finished cars are usually hideous, some poor acting etc. But Constance is  :Pooosie:  Been watching a lot of these type shows lately (Rust Valley, Counting Cars etc), some are quite good and the finished product is sweet, plus Rust Valley is from BC

----------


## Clever

> I'm having a hard time getting through season 2 of Altered Carbon, doesn't have the same feel as season 1 and just feels off, almost like a lesser/cheapened version of season 1.



Agreed, season 2 felt rushed, also I can’t take that lead guy seriously, fucking Pappa Doc.

Just started Hunters so far it’s good.

----------


## ZenOps

The Platform. Yikes.

----------


## brucebanner

Finished Ozark season 3

Also finished succession yesterday. If you like billions, you'll probably like succession as well. I think billions is definitely better but it's the only thing I can think of to compare it to.

----------


## redmethods

ZeroZeroZero on Amazon Prime is pretty good so far.

----------


## dirtsniffer

Watched 'how it ends' on netlfix. I think it's called that because they want to remind you how shitty of ending it had. Or throughout development people kept asking 'how does it end?' because it seems like the movie just stops.
Anyways, the rest of it is just as bad.

0/10.

----------


## D'z Nutz

> Also watched The Platform (Spanish Horror Flick on Netflix) overall enjoyed it Spoiler:
> 
> but its definitely not a snack friendly movie with the cannibalism and the ending was rather flat.



Just finished watching The Platform too. I enjoyed it, but agree about the ending.

If you liked The Platform, check out Circle too.

----------


## msommers

Rewatching The Hobbit and LotR series. Classic films imo, always enjoy watching them.

----------


## mr2mike

Black Dynamite on Amazon prime. 
Cult Classic!

----------


## Disoblige

Anyone watch the new Louis CK that dropped?

It's called Sincerely - Louis CK and available on his website.

Very funny and he touches a little bit on his misconduct. Classic Louis CK stuff, well needed in our current cabin fever times.

----------


## Kg810

Been watching the last season of Homeland. Only 3 more episodes until the show is done. 

Really enjoying this season so far.

----------


## dj_rice

> Car Masters, finished cars are usually hideous, some poor acting etc. But Constance is  Been watching a lot of these type shows lately (Rust Valley, Counting Cars etc), some are quite good and the finished product is sweet, plus Rust Valley is from BC



The Vaydor G35 kit car... :Barf:  :Barf:  and then their paint job color scheme was even worse.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> Black Dynamite on Amazon prime. 
> Cult Classic!



Love that movie (and followup show), will have to re-watch.


Been re-watching Community from the beginning, that show is still solid as hell.

----------


## beecue

What I've watched the last couple of weeks. Current seasons for some.

TV:

Better Call Saul  :thumbs up:  :thumbs up: 
Westworld S3  :thumbs up:  :thumbs up: 
Homeland S8  :thumbs up: 
Ozark S3  :thumbs up:   :thumbs up: 
Tiger King  :thumbs up: 
Trial of Aaron Hernandez  :thumbs up: 
Altered Carbon S2  :dunno: 
Louis CK  :thumbs up: 

Movies:

The Platform  :thumbs up: 
Circle  :thumbs up: 
Birds of Prey  :thumbsdown: 
The Hunt  :thumbs up: 
Onward  :dunno: 

Just started Wild Wild Country and it seems pretty crazy.

----------


## statick

I finally got around to watching Samsara; it is rather enjoyable. I've got Baraka and Chronos in the mill as well, I'm interested to see how they compare. 

True Detective 3 is also worth the time. It's not as good as the first season, but certainly better than the second.





> Rewatching The Hobbit and LotR series. Classic films imo, always enjoy watching them.



I'm a big Tolkien fan; I also recently ran through these, as well as the animated adaptations. I wish Peter Jackson hadn't lost is GAF for the Hobbit trilogy. With that said, I do still enjoy it, just not as much as Lord of the Rings.

----------


## ercchry

Operation Odessa... what a wild story, and like all good stories there is a vanilla ice connection  :ROFL!:

----------


## Thaco

covid 24/7

----------


## dj_rice

Bad Boys For Life

----------


## brucebanner

HBO mini series: the night of. I though it was pretty good.

----------


## msommers

How to fix a drug scandal.... Mind blowing

----------


## 370Z

Orange Is The Black... I'm on episode 2 and it fucking sucks lol

I was expecting a female version of Oz, instead, this is like a typical chick show, wtf.

----------


## D'z Nutz

> Orange Is The Black... I'm on episode 2 and it fucking sucks lol
> 
> I was expecting a female version of Oz, instead, this is like a typical chick show, wtf.



Yeah so stupid. I tried watching cause everyone was saying how edgy and shocking it was but whoever said that clearly never watched Oz. I forced myself to finish the first season and couldn't go further.

I'm currently blowing through Ozark season 3 now. Laughed my ass off

Spoiler:

when the therapist pulls up in a McLaren and stalls it while trying to leave  :ROFL!:

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Into the second (final) season of The Imposters. I think it's a little better than OK, but definitely has some weak areas.

Inbar Lavi does not have weak areas...  :Pooosie:

----------


## bjstare

Started watching Schitt's Creek last week. Its actually pretty good (exceptionally good for a Canadian show; usually Canadian produced TV is utter garbage).

----------


## sabad66

2 Episodes into Zero Zero Zero. So far so good.

----------


## flipstah

> Started watching Schitt's Creek last week. Its actually pretty good (exceptionally good for a Canadian show; usually Canadian produced TV is utter garbage).



Kim’s Convenience too!

----------


## shakalaka

> Started watching Schitt's Creek last week. Its actually pretty good (exceptionally good for a Canadian show; usually Canadian produced TV is utter garbage).



The wife and I finished it not too long ago. We actually enjoyed it quite a bit - it's a fun watch.

----------


## Toilet_X

....... the big show, show  :Frown:

----------


## Disoblige

> ....... the big show, show



When I saw that, I was happy and sad for him at the same time.
Happy he's doing something outside of wrestling, but sad it was this ...

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Looks like they just consumed the set from whatever Tim Allen's family sitcom was on Netflix. That being said it looks terrible.

Finished Altered Carbon season 2, a painful process. It could have been really good but the whole season felt rushed, the budget must have been heavily reduced, Anthony Mackie did a terrible job with the role compared to Joel from season 1. 

Everything was cheesy across the board, I really liked season 1 so this was just a big let down.

----------


## Ca_Silvia13

> Bad Boys For Life



How did you like it? I thought it was a big let down. Perhaps just too high of expectations for this one.


I am just wrapping up Letterkenny on Crave before the 30 day trial runs out. Hilarious

----------


## shakalaka

> How did you like it? I thought it was a big let down. Perhaps just too high of expectations for this one.
> 
> 
> I am just wrapping up Letterkenny on Crave before the 30 day trial runs out. Hilarious



Same. They just seem too old and too fat (Lawrence) to be doing that sort of a role now. Parts were entertaining sure but it was ok at best.

----------


## birdman86

Watched The Gentlemen last night, worth a watch

----------


## Disoblige

> Same. They just seem too old and too fat (Lawrence) to be doing that sort of a role now. Parts were entertaining sure but it was ok at best.



The only good about Bad Boys for Life was the nostalgic theme music. Dun dun dun dun duuun.. _dun dun dun dun dunnn.._

----------


## blairtruck

Dave on FX is funny shit.

----------


## flipstah

> Watched The Gentlemen last night, worth a watch



Yup! 1917 too

----------


## lilmira

Westworld has been great still for the third season, top notch!

----------


## brucebanner

Michael Jordan 'The Last Dance' documentary: Watch 10-part series

Started tonight, can't wait to watch when days off starts.

----------


## eglove

Started giri haji. Pretty damn good! Looks great on the new TV too

----------


## flipstah

I'm deeply committed to "Crash Landing On You" now. FUUU

----------


## flipstah

The Last Dance is good too even if you're not an MJ fan. His drive is unparalleled.

----------


## brucebanner

> The Last Dance is good too even if you're not an MJ fan. His drive is unparalleled.



Enjoyed every episode so far, I would have finished it already if they released all 10 episodes at the same time haha.

----------


## The_Penguin

Halfway through season 6 of Bosch. This show continues to impress.

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Finished season 3 of Ozark, still great. Loved the ending.

4 episodes into the latest season of Bosch, good as ever.

Also started Waco on netflix, only 2 episodes in but interesting to get further background on this event, good actors in the show as well.

----------


## nismodrifter

Jack Ryan season 1. Just about to finish. 
I'll finish Season 2 and then onwards to Bosch as I really loved the books.

----------


## INITIALD

Re-watching Lost on Prime with my wife, who has never seen it before. This will be the 3rd time for me  :crazy nut:

----------


## eglove

Waco is pretty damn good

----------


## Kjonus

Finished the 3 seasons of Startup on Prime the other week. Really enjoyed it.

----------


## freshprince1

Life in Pieces - Hilarious.
Bosch - Just started....really liking it
WW2 in Colour - first war doc my wife is actually kind of enjoying
Lost in Space - Watching it with my daughter (13)

----------


## brucebanner

> Finished the 3 seasons of Startup on Prime the other week. Really enjoyed it.



I thought it was good also

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Into the second (final) season of The Imposters. I think it's a little better than OK, but definitely has some weak areas.
> 
> Inbar Lavi does not have weak areas...



Finished.
Not good enough to really recommend, overall.

----------


## firebane

> Life in Pieces - Hilarious.
> Bosch - Just started....really liking it
> WW2 in Colour - first war doc my wife is actually kind of enjoying
> Lost in Space - Watching it with my daughter (13)



Life in Pieces is like a demented and deranged version of Modern Family.




> Finished.
> Not good enough to really recommend, overall.



I barely watched this show and it was baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaad.

----------


## MrFaust

Finished the first season of "The Boys", pretty impressed with it for the most part.

----------


## 03ozwhip

> Finished season 3 of Ozark, still great. Loved the ending.
> 
> 4 episodes into the latest season of Bosch, good as ever.
> 
> Also started Waco on netflix, only 2 episodes in but interesting to get further background on this event, good actors in the show as well.



Ozark ending. Fuck was that awesome.

----------


## bjstare

> Ozark ending. Fuck was that awesome.



Ya it was pretty good.

We started Bosch for the first time a couple weeks ago, it's been pretty consistently entertaining. Was wondering why it's so similar to The Wire (and has a few common cast members)... turns out it's the same writer haha. I like Bosch a little better, it's easier to watch/not so dark.

Life in Pieces is awesome.. pretty disappointing it got cancelled.

----------


## brucebanner

> Ya it was pretty good.
> 
> We started Bosch for the first time a couple weeks ago, it's been pretty consistently entertaining. Was wondering why it's so similar to The Wire (and has a few common cast members)... turns out it's the same writer haha. I like Bosch a little better, it's easier to watch/not so dark.
> 
> Life in Pieces is awesome.. pretty disappointing it got cancelled.



The Wire was fantastic, I think it's better than Bosch, Bosch is very good though. I can't remember the wire enough to actually give reasons why it's better, I just remember I really liked it haha. 

Been rewatching Sopranos, more as background noise while in the house.

----------


## dirtsniffer

I started watching the wire recently, but damn, no HD on crave is tough

----------


## Misterman

> Ozark ending. Fuck was that awesome.



Loved it too! Totally caught me of guard though, because they had so much extra story they could've played out but it just abruptly ends the season.

----------


## 03ozwhip

> Loved it too! Totally caught me of guard though, because they had so much extra story they could've played out but it just abruptly ends the season.



There were so many ways it could go for sure, kept me on my toes which is more than I can say for most shows I watch.

----------


## D'z Nutz

I'm watching the Criminal series on Netflix and I'm really quite enjoying it. Four different countries, three episodes each, all taking place in the same interrogation room. I finished Germany and just started UK.

----------


## dj_rice

Time to Hunt. Another Korean banger

----------


## flipstah

Just finished Itaewon Class. Pretty good!

----------


## mr2mike

> There were so many ways it could go for sure, kept me on my toes which is more than I can say for most shows I watch.



I knew the Ozark ending was coming due to the last episode and I could tell it was going to be a cliff hanger because too many loose ends and not enough time to sort it all out. 
Unhappy because April 2021 is season 4.

Dead to me season 2 is on this week I believe and a new Jerry Seinfeld.

----------


## SKR

I spent the day watching this 8 part series. In the last 6 months or so I've discovered I'm pretty fond of motorcycle racing, despite little interest in ever riding one. It features an Irishman, an Englishman and an Australian, so you need to be decent at picking up that accent to be able to follow it. It's from 2012 but if you're like me and don't know any better it doesn't matter.

Edit: Description from the first episode:




> John McGuinness, nicknamed the 'The Morecambe Missile', is an ex-bricklayer and mussel picker from the north of England who has won the legendary Isle of Man TT twenty times. He is joined in the TT Legends team by Cameron Donald and Simon Andrews. Donald is Australia's fastest plumber and a two-time winner of the Isle of man TT. Andrews is a fearless young gun who was the fastest newcomer at the TT in 2011. Together they are the TT Legends.
> 
> Reproduced on YouTube by kind permission of Gaucho Productions, the 8-part TT Legends documentary follows a team of legendary motorcycle racers as they tackle some of the world's toughest races, including the Isle of Man TT. 
> 
> The documentary was originally shown on ITV4 in the UK and the series is also available on DVD from Duke Media.

----------


## gmc72

Just finished watching UPLOAD on Amazon. Pretty good, definitely slow in some parts, and kind of "ROM-COM"-y in parts. Not sure if there will be a second season or not.

Just started watching "The Last Dance". Finished episode 3 yesterday and so far it's pretty interesting.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Watching _Gnome Alone_ with the kids. It's so awful. It feels like I've been stuck watching it for 2 hours but it's apparently only 1hr25min long.
One star.

----------


## max_boost

> Ozark ending. Fuck was that awesome.



Incredible show.

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Started watching Better Call Saul, I actually really like this show, better than I was expecting.

----------


## duaner

Watched Contagion again last night on Netflix. Should have watched it earlier in the year to see how the Covid-19 pandemic plays out. Some pretty interesting parallels.

----------


## ZenOps

Ne Zha. I liked it.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

The kids were excited to watch Happy Feet.
It stars Robin Williams, Brittany Murphy and Steve Irwin...



Also, it is fucking terrible.

----------


## schocker

Watched Space Force. Found it pretty humorous.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

I'm watching America burn.

----------


## sabad66

> Watched Space Force. Found it pretty humorous.



We are about half way through and i'm not sold on whether i like it yet. One one hand it's pretty funny, but on the other hand it almost feels like a bad attempt at reincarnating The Office.

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Finished the third season of West World, liked it a wholeeeeeeee lot better than season 2.

Still working through Better Call Saul, which is surprisingly great.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> I'm watching America burn.



It's kind of a slow burn. I think it'll really get exciting near the climax though. That reminds me, I've been meaning to re-watch Jericho.

----------


## bjstare

> Finished the third season of West World, liked it a wholeeeeeeee lot better than season 2.



Yeah I thought WW season 3 was way way better than Season 2. But it was also better _because_ of season 2. They laid a lot of groundwork to make season 3 as good as it was.

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

> Yeah I thought WW season 3 was way way better than Season 2. But it was also better _because_ of season 2. They laid a lot of groundwork to make season 3 as good as it was.



Yeah looking back in that regard it did lay the groundwork for season 3 in many ways, unfortunately season 2 felt pointless in a few ways in the end, but definitely made up for things in season 3.

I didn't care for Maeve's super hacker I am all powerful plot in season 2 but they used her character and abilities nicely in the latest season.

----------


## taemo

finally motivated enough to watch some shows, finished Vikings and The Last Dance.

need to catch up with Brooklyn 99 and West World s3.

----------


## max_boost

Absolutely hooked on The Blacklist. Any other similar shows you guys can recommend?

----------


## ercchry

> Absolutely hooked on The Blacklist. Any other similar shows you guys can recommend?



Depending what aspects you like about it (guessing the upper crust society mixed with action and police informant stuff?)

White collar was great, but not sure there is a streaming option anymore

----------


## firebane

> Absolutely hooked on The Blacklist. Any other similar shows you guys can recommend?



Wait till you get to about Season 4 lol.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> Absolutely hooked on The Blacklist. Any other similar shows you guys can recommend?



White Collar is very similar, but with art theft.

I'm up-to-date on The Blacklist and have enjoyed every season so far. It's a bit repetitive but the back story is good enough to keep interest, IMO anyway.

----------


## bjstare

Blacklist was good, started getting kinda stale at the end though. Liz is a goddamn idiot.

Also on an unrelated note, read this morning that The Night Manager will be coming back (maybe not til next year) for season 2. Can't wait. Strongly recommend that show for anyone that hasn't watched it yet.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> Also on an unrelated note, read this morning that The Night Manager will be coming back (maybe not til next year) for season 2. Can't wait. Strongly recommend that show for anyone that hasn't watched it yet.



Wow, I've been waiting for that forever. I feel like once a year or so I would go try to look up the air date and it was always "next year". If they're saying "next year" again now though, they've been saying that since 2016 haha.

Right now I'm re-watching Spartacus, one of my all time favorite TV shows. Still just as good second time around IMO.

----------


## Skrilla

season 7 (final season) of The 100, not everyone's cup of tea but I find it good to throw on when I'm working at home, which is a lot lately. Patiently waiting for Lucifer season 5, wife and I quite enjoy that show.

----------


## beecue

Dark comes back June 27th! I just watched the first 2 seasons a few weeks ago and really enjoyed it.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Experiencing children addicted to a cartoon called _Teen Titans Go!_
It's generally fine, overall, but they really like this episode called "40%, 40%, 20%" and it's fucking hilarious. Just a painful number of 80's references throughout the entire episode and then in come the Wrestling WWF and Transformer cartoon references. It's so fucking funny!!

----------


## ZenOps

Chronicles of Riddick - Netflix non directors cut version.

Yeah - Exactly how many variants of this movie are there? I watched the directors cut first, and there were certain events that are completely different.

----------


## asp integra

Saw Sons of Anarchy season 1 was on netflix so started watching again. I really like it first time I watched years ago and quite enjoyed season 1 again. Saw that I have the whole show on my telus on demand so started season 2 over the weekend.

----------


## hurrdurr

Finished season 2 of Altered Carbon - it was nowhere near as good as Season 1 in my opinion.

----------


## nzwasp

> season 7 (final season) of The 100, not everyone's cup of tea but I find it good to throw on when I'm working at home, which is a lot lately. Patiently waiting for Lucifer season 5, wife and I quite enjoy that show.



I also enjoy the 100, more to just get through it since ive put so much time into it so far.

----------


## The_Penguin

> Patiently waiting for Lucifer season 5, wife and I quite enjoy that show.



TIL: Lucifer got saved! Cool, something to watch over the summer.

----------


## Skrilla

> TIL: Lucifer got saved! Cool, something to watch over the summer.



Yes! Although I believe this is the final season as well.

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Finished True Detective season 3, really liked it, so much better than season 2 was... Which I didn't even bother finishing

----------


## TomcoPDR

Ultimate Tag. Entire 5 seconds of it

----------


## vengie

I’ve always been a big fan of America’s Got Talent.
That said I can’t watch it live, too much corny shit, so ffwd through that.
But I genuinely love to see how talented some people are.

----------


## The_Penguin

> Yes! Although I believe this is the final season as well.



Well since I thought it was done after season 3 and deleted it from Sonarr, I get to watch season 4, while waiting for 5!

----------


## The_Penguin

Speaking of Lucifer, like it or hate it (Actually, if you can get past the cheesy, way overdone premise of Police detective teams up with an unlikely partner who is _insert unlikely profession of sidekick here_) it's well-cast, has fairly decent plots, and is humorous and slightly risque. Plus, it's a Tom Kapinos show.
Oh my point... sorry. Like it or hate it, if you haven't heard the full version of the theme song, check it out, pretty good too. Best played loud, and not on your phone.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UoIMhi60GWU

----------


## D'z Nutz

Dark Season 3 out in 2 weeks.

----------


## nismodrifter

still addicted to Bosch. onto Season 4 now.

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Watching 'The Outsider' from HBO, good/weird/interesting so far

----------


## JDMMAN

I just finished watching the first season of Space Force. Definitely recommend it!

----------


## brucebanner

> Watching 'The Outsider' from HBO, good/weird/interesting so far



Was a decent watch, gets more weird the further you get into it but still worth watching I thought.

----------


## max_boost

Starting 30 rock and was hoping to watch the Blackface episodes first but they are all pulled.  :Drama:

----------


## cdnsir

Eurovision. A Will Ferrell's take on Pitch Perfect.

The soundtrack. OMG I need that soundtrack and find my old neon light stick for the car right now!

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

> Was a decent watch, gets more weird the further you get into it but still worth watching I thought.



A definite slow burn, some episodes were a bit lackluster but overall worth a watch, interesting ending in regards to not getting any real answers.

----------


## mr2mike

Red Oaks on Amazon.
Decently entertaining for gf and I to watch.

----------


## Skrilla

> eurovision. A will ferrell's take on pitch perfect.
> 
> The soundtrack. Omg i need that soundtrack and find my old neon light stick for the car right now!



jaja ding dong!!

----------


## lilmira

> Eurovision. A Will Ferrell's take on Pitch Perfect.
> 
> The soundtrack. OMG I need that soundtrack and find my old neon light stick for the car right now!



It's not bad considering the typical Will Farrell stupidity. It does stir my interesting in visiting Iceland in the future. Might as well be an Iceland tourism movie. And Volcano man!

----------


## beecue

Dark season 3 was pretty confusing throughout but good finish to the show.

----------


## vengie

> Watching 'The Outsider' from HBO, good/weird/interesting so far



Wife and I just started watching this. So far so good

----------


## birdman86

Just finished Tales from the Loop.

They created an interesting world, great cinematography/soundtrack, good characters. But the fucking story (or lack there of...) just empty writing, they could have done so much more with it. There’s no answers at the end because there’s no questions to ask. Disappointed...but I don’t regret watching. Fml I’m confused.

----------


## Buster



----------


## Misterman

> Dark season 3 was pretty confusing throughout but good finish to the show.




I'm up to episode 5 now. I find it helps to go watch a recap vlog on youtube after every episode. A channel called One Take does one that I've been using. The timelines and family tree stuff get so confusing, so it really pieces the episode together when someone lays out the connections for you. I feel like it would easier to follow if it was an english show with normal names that we resonate with.

----------


## Masked Bandit

Wife and I are trying to find a new series to run through so we're four or five episodes into the first season of Dexter. For those that have seen the entire series does the feel change in subsequent seasons or does it always stay this "quirky"?

----------


## heavyD

> I'm up to episode 5 now. I find it helps to go watch a recap vlog on youtube after every episode. A channel called One Take does one that I've been using. The timelines and family tree stuff get so confusing, so it really pieces the episode together when someone lays out the connections for you. I feel like it would easier to follow if it was an english show with normal names that we resonate with.



Dark is a complicated show on its own. Maybe the most complicated show ever due to the time shifting. That said I feel reading the subtitles makes it more complicated as you miss some details by focusing on reading text while missing some visual clues. The show loses a bit in translation with the dubbed version so I watch only the subtitled version but theres no doubt that if the show was originally recorded in English it would be easier to follow and as you say its a bit harder to keep track of the German names.

----------


## firebane

> Wife and I are trying to find a new series to run through so we're four or five episodes into the first season of Dexter. For those that have seen the entire series does the feel change in subsequent seasons or does it always stay this "quirky"?



Doesn't really change much.

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

We're watching On Becoming a God in Central Florida

It's funny/weird/dark/fucked up/good. Set in the early 90's involving people involved with a cult like pyramid scheme.




Also Kirsten Dunst had a huge rack now? So that's a plus.

----------


## Buster



----------


## D'z Nutz

> Dark is a complicated show on its own. Maybe the most complicated show ever due to the time shifting. That said I feel reading the subtitles makes it more complicated as you miss some details by focusing on reading text while missing some visual clues. The show loses a bit in translation with the dubbed version so I watch only the subtitled version but there’s no doubt that if the show was originally recorded in English it would be easier to follow and as you say it’s a bit harder to keep track of the German names.



Loved the series, but it wasn't the time shifting or extra dimensions or even the subtitles that complicated things for me. It was the fact that so many of the actors looked the same haha

- - - Updated - - -

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> We're watching On Becoming a God in Central Florida
> 
> It's funny/weird/dark/fucked up/good. Set in the early 90's involving people involved with a cult like pyramid scheme.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also Kirsten Dunst had a huge rack now? So that's a plus.



This sounds interesting. Florida is approximately my 48th favourite state.

----------


## Misterman

> Loved the series, but it wasn't the time shifting or extra dimensions or even the subtitles that complicated things for me. It was the fact that so many of the actors looked the same haha
> 
> - - - Updated - - -



Interesting little tidbit with Dark. They used a lot of related actors. The hair lip dude that travels in 3 generations of himself all the time, the older 2 are father and son in real life. And Peter(I think that's his name. The deaf girls dad), in prior years when he first arrives in town, they use his real life son to play him.

----------


## you&me

> Interesting little tidbit with Dark. They used a lot of related actors. The hair lip dude that travels in 3 generations of himself all the time, the older 2 are father and son in real life. And Peter(I think that's his name. The deaf girls dad), in prior years when he first arrives in town, they use his real life son to play him.



That is interesting... I'd wondered how they'd been able to cast with so much resemblance.

----------


## sabad66

It's been mentioned a few times already, but wife and I are really enjoying Bosch on Prime Video. We are 2 seasons in and it's been really engaging. (S2 started out slightly dry but got amazing half way in)

----------


## The Cosworth

Finished 'For All Mankind' yesterday finally. Really really good.

Also going through all my history on youtube and Netflix. Finally got a chance to watch 'The Dirt' about Motley Crue. So good.

----------


## gmc72

I'm in the middle of watching "Warrior Nun" at the moment. Kind of slow, and very "conspiracy theory" at times. Not in a mad rush to finish it, but will slowly get through it.

----------


## The_Penguin

Holy shit! 
I've mentioned earlier that I'm a big Michael Connelly reader and the Bosch series has really blown me away.

So Mrs. Penguin was watching some silly Hallmarkish movie the other night, and the leading actor looked familiar to both of us. 
She asked who he was, so I IMDBed him. Hmm nope, never heard of him.
But the leading actress looked interesting, so I clicked on her. Arielle Kebbel. 
Reading through her bio, I saw Robot Chicken, Ballers, Fifty Shades Freed.... then I saw Amelia Sachs.
I'm like wait, what? Lincoln Rhyme's Amelie Sachs??? Jefferey Deaver's Lincoln Rhyme? He's another of my favourite authors.
Then I remembered seeing something a while ago about a series based on the books. 
Added it to Sonarr, and downloaded the series.

Holy shit, it delivers! Well cast, even though the actor playing Rhyme is nothing like I imagined, he's nailing the part. 
Plus, Michael Imperioli? He just fucking rocks in anything he's done.
So yeah, I'll be binge watching Lincoln Rhyme this week.

----------


## adam c

Been watching a lot global of OnDemand lately

SWAT
Seal Team
FBI 
FBI most wanted
Tommy
NCIS LA

All were pretty good, need something else

----------


## killramos

Billions continues to knock it out of the park for me

----------


## Misterman

> Billions continues to knock it out of the park for me



I totally forgot the new season had dropped awhile back. Thanks for the reminder, I'll be on this soon.

----------


## nismodrifter

Billions is amazing.

Just finished Bosch....well all 6 seasons of Bosch over ~4 months. Managed to watch 1/2 episode most nights when putting our baby to sleep haha. What an amazing show. Can't wait for new season.
Any other crime shows out there with this quality?

----------


## bjstare

> Billions is amazing.
> 
> Just finished Bosch....well all 6 seasons of Bosch over ~4 months. Managed to watch 1/2 episode most nights when putting our baby to sleep haha. What an amazing show. Can't wait for new season.
> Any other crime shows out there with this quality?



The Wire. It gets pretty heavy/dark at times though.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I like the Bosch books. Are there "the wire" books?

----------


## nismodrifter

> The Wire. It gets pretty heavy/dark at times though.



Have watched The Wire 3x over  :Smilie:  possibly best TV series of all time IMO. Bosch had a similar feel I guess though The Wire was on a next level in terms of looking at the social issues that led to crime.

----------


## Skrilla

Started Good Girls on the weekend with my wife. If you liked Weeds, you'll enjoy this. Overall enjoyable, some good comedy parts so far, only on Episode 4 or 5 however.

----------


## tonytiger55

I started watching Modern Family from the beginning. Its so funny.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

Dayum. These SNL cold openings are getting so good.

----------


## firebane

> Started Good Girls on the weekend with my wife. If you liked Weeds, you'll enjoy this. Overall enjoyable, some good comedy parts so far, only on Episode 4 or 5 however.



Girlfriend enjoyed it and I would get sucked in while on the couch.

Cursed is a good one to kill time with

----------


## Skrilla

> Girlfriend enjoyed it and I would get sucked in while on the couch.
> 
> Cursed is a good one to kill time with



I didn't get past the first episode on Cursed. Does it get better? Anyone watched Warrior Nun?  :Confused:

----------


## firebane

> I didn't get past the first episode on Cursed. Does it get better? Anyone watched Warrior Nun?



Cursed takes a bit. Its not a great show by any means but the story gets better.

Warrior Nun is another "eh" show but the last few episodes are the best.

Umbrella Academy Season 2 is out also.

----------


## brucebanner

Finished up the second season of Hanna.

Started season 6 of Bosch.

----------


## AndyL

Umbrella academy seasons 1&2. I liked it.

And the old guard was frickin awesome.

----------


## firebane

> Umbrella academy seasons 1&2. I liked it.
> 
> And the old guard was frickin awesome.



I've been meaning to check out Old Guard so I'll look into it.

----------


## AndyL

> I've been meaning to check out Old Guard so I'll look into it.



It feels so much like a comic turned action movie... I may need to hunt down the graphic novels....

----------


## Skrilla

Is there a way to show all movies on Netflix rather than the categories, or searching?

----------


## speedog

Watching The Godfather, a movie older than most beyond members.

----------


## bjstare

Watching Hanna on prime. It's actually reasonably entertaining. There's a couple slow/lame parts, but overall it's kept us interested through season 1.

----------


## brucebanner

> Watching Hanna on prime. It's actually reasonably entertaining. There's a couple slow/lame parts, but overall it's kept us interested through season 1.



Season 2 does roughly the same thing. If you're enjoying season 1 enough, you should like season 2 as well.

----------


## Murray Peterson

> Is there a way to show all movies on Netflix rather than the categories, or searching?



https://can.newonnetflix.info/catalogue

----------


## AndyL

3% binge starting... It's not bad, English audio could be better.

----------


## killramos

Dunno if this has been posted, but Prime has the new Bad Boys on it right now (and the whole series).

I never caught it in theatres so that was a fun surprise.

----------


## firebane

> Dunno if this has been posted, but Prime has the new Bad Boys on it right now (and the whole series).
> 
> I never caught it in theatres so that was a fun surprise.



3 was soooooooooooooooooo bad in so many ways.

The fact they are making a 4th

----------


## killramos

I actually expected it to be way worse than it was. Solid way to turn off brain.

----------


## bjstare

> I actually expected it to be way worse than it was. Solid way to turn off brain.



Samesies. 

Bad boys 2 is still great though.

----------


## taemo

barely remember Bad Boys 1 and 2 but I remember enjoying them as a kid. Not even going to bother with 3.

watched Gone in 60 seconds (2000) and Fast and the Furious over the weekend though. Might watch FF 2 and 3 one of these days. Best FF movies for me along with FFV

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Bad Boys 3 was terribad, the only good component was chubby Martin Lawrence, he played his character well. The plot, the entire movie is a hot mess.

----------


## 03ozwhip

Watched Capone on Prime last night. Was not expecting that at all.

----------


## dirtsniffer

Watched the gentlemen yesterday. Enjoyed it quite a bit

----------


## gmc72

Finished the first season of the Witcher the other day. Kind of 'meh about it. It was good, but it jumped around a lot, and then ended leaving me wondering what the deal was. Hopefully the second season is better.

----------


## brucebanner

Anyone else excited for this?  :Big Grin: 




> Natallie Gamble had no problem taking on the role of a debt-ridden, single mom working in the oilpatch in the pilot for a planned new TV series called Pipe Nation.
> 
> This is me. I am Pipe Nation,' she said with a laugh Monday during an interview with The Canadian Press in Sundre, Alta., a picturesque oil town nestled near the Rocky Mountains.



https://globalnews.ca/news/7284560/p...=GlobalCalgary

----------


## schocker

Watched the eco challenge on Prime. Was pretty neat though a little dramatic but crazy endurance from the teams.

----------


## AndyL

https://www.google.com/amp/s/decider...r-skip-it/amp/

Teenage bounty Hunter isn't actually terrible. Like buffy the vampire slayer comedy.

----------


## statick

Rewatching the HBO-BBC joint production "Rome"... Great stuff.

----------


## suntan

Totally enjoyed Cobra Kai.

Watched Elementary again.

Prime has some seasons of SVU up, I realized I've missed about 300 episodes.

----------


## Buster

3 more days to the new season of The Boys

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Watched the eco challenge on Prime. Was pretty neat though a little dramatic but crazy endurance from the teams.



I keep hearing all this buzz about Eco Challenge.
Do people realize that it was on something like 20 years ago and was one of the first semi-reality competition shows which created the inspiration for decades of shit like Survivor? It was a Mark Burnett Show and it used to be fucking cool as Hell. Amazing athletes in a National Geographic nature film setting with hardly any Big Brother-esque manufactured dysentery drama.

----------


## gmc72

Just finished the 1st season of Cobra Kai. Pretty good so far, and the references to the old movie are great!!

----------


## cycosis

Hollywood was a good watch. Looking forward to Chefs Table BBQ edition this weekend

----------


## Buster

Raised by Wolves.

So good.

----------


## Darell_n

> Raised by Wolves.
> 
> So good.



x2. Ridley Scott does Prometheus + Terminator.

----------


## Gman.45

Heh, I came here to post about Raised by Wolves.

x3, Ridley Scott delivers with this one. I was hoping Travis Fimmel would only have signed on for something really really good.

----------


## Misterman

> Anyone else excited for this? 
> 
> 
> 
> https://globalnews.ca/news/7284560/p...=GlobalCalgary



My Buddy's Brother is in this. I still don't know what it is even about.

----------


## duaner

The X-Files. Just about to start season 4. Love the old tech and theories as to what future tech capabilities will be. I need to get through it all as I don't know if I want to renew my Prime membership in December. lol

----------


## Tik-Tok

> My Buddy's Brother is in this. I still don't know what it is even about.



It's about the troubles O&G workers face, trying to juggle work, home life, lifted dodges, and white sunglasses.

----------


## taemo

finally watched Train to Busan

----------


## D'z Nutz

I've been watching the James Bond movies in order of theatrical release. I started 2 years ago, but just in the last week or two I finally got going again. Man, some of these are really bad. Finished License to Kill last night so now I'm on the Pierce Brosnan films.

----------


## statick

> I've been watching the James Bond movies in order of theatrical release. I started 2 years ago, but just in the last week or two I finally got going again. Man, some of these are really bad. Finished License to Kill last night so now I'm on the Pierce Brosnan films.



One or two good films are from the Moore era (Golden Gun), but it is otherwise painful to watch... the camp, the kitsch, the age, the sheriff. 

At any rate, like yourself, I'm definitely looking forward to the new one!

----------


## asp integra

Where are you watching all the Bond films? They used to be on crave but are no longer there.

----------


## killramos

> Where are you watching all the Bond films? They used to be on crave but are no longer there.



Bluray 

What kind of bond fan doesn’t have them on hard copy for when the lefties one day cancel Bond lol

----------


## bjstare

> Where are you watching all the Bond films? They used to be on crave but are no longer there.



We went through them once when they were on crave. When we did it a couple months back, we just rented them on google play movies.

----------


## tonytiger55

> I've been watching the James Bond movies in order of theatrical release. I started 2 years ago, but just in the last week or two I finally got going again. Man, some of these are really bad. Finished License to Kill last night so now I'm on the Pierce Brosnan films.



Do you have any favourites?

----------


## D'z Nutz

> One or two good films are from the Moore era (Golden Gun), but it is otherwise painful to watch... the camp, the kitsch, the age, the sheriff. 
> 
> At any rate, like yourself, I'm definitely looking forward to the new one!



Between Moore and Connery, I much prefer Connery. That said, of the Moore films, I did like The Man with the Golden Gun and Octopussy. A View to a Kill was pretty enjoyable up until the end.

I think if you took a lot of the "bad" movies, maybe even some of the good ones, recut them and removed 20-30 minutes of fluff, they'd actually be pretty decent by today's standards. But as-is, many of them didn't age very well. That shoot out at the end of You Only Live Twice went on forever in what was otherwise a decent movie!




> Do you have any favourites?



If I'm only counting the ones that I've watched during my marathon up until this point:

Dr. No
Goldfinger
The aforementioned Moore films.

And because I'm watching them in theatrical release, The Living Daylights and to a lesser extent License to Kill because the recycled formula was getting played out by the time I was halfway through the Moore films. I used to think Timothy Dalton was a terrible Bond, but now I appreciate that he brought some seriousness into the character and the plots started taking a different direction. 

Also, since separate studios put out competing James Bond films against each other in the same year: Never Say Never Again > Octopussy.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

Goldmember was the best.

----------


## adam c

Started the Nun, Annabelle, conjuring in order movie marathon, stopped at the curse of La Llorona for now

Also started watching cobra Kai, it started off a bit rough but the acting has got better into the second season

----------


## hurrdurr

Been watching Money Heist - I quite like it

----------


## birdman86

Finished Ozark S3 last night. Holy hell, the end of episode 9...

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Umbrella Academy.
So far, I could easily walk away from it. (3 episodes in).

----------


## suntan

> Umbrella Academy.
> So far, I could easily walk away from it. (3 episodes in).



First season sorta sucks actually.

----------


## D'z Nutz

Holy shit, Transformers never looked better. A must if you grew up with the 80's cartoons. Only 6 episodes in the first season. On the last episode now.

----------


## bjstare

> First season sorta sucks actually.



I thought it got better as it went on. Season 2 was pretty entertaining.

----------


## firebane

> Umbrella Academy.
> So far, I could easily walk away from it. (3 episodes in).



Give it time it gets better.

----------


## AndyL

Then you have to go rewatch it again to really appreciate season 1...

----------


## suntan

> I thought it got better as it went on. Season 2 was pretty entertaining.



Yes S2 was way better.

----------


## nzwasp

*Long way Up* similar to the Long Way Down and Long Way Round, this time Ewan Mcgregor and Charley Boorman are riding from bottom of South America to Los Angeles on electric Harley Davidson Bikes and their support crew are using fully electric Trucks from Rivian. Im 2 episodes in and its interesting to see the dynamics of how they handle the electric bikes especially regarding charging sources and quality of power.

Oh and its streaming on apple tv +

----------


## JordanEG6

Currently on The Boys (Amazon) and Schitt's Creek (Netflix). Both great shows. Apparently Schitt's Creek took home all the Emmys in their category. And it's Canadian.




> Holy shit, Transformers never looked better. A must if you grew up with the 80's cartoons. Only 6 episodes in the first season. On the last episode now.



This is was pretty good, but for me, it was chiefly because of the graphics and animation, loved the details on the robots while staying true to G1. Secondly were the voice actors, it seems like they kept them all, more specifically Prime, Meg, and Starscream. The show itself was a bit underwhelming though, I just wasn't fully engaged the entire time.

----------


## D'z Nutz

> This is was pretty good, but for me, it was chiefly because of the graphics and animation, loved the details on the robots while staying true to G1. Secondly were the voice actors, it seems like they kept them all, more specifically Prime, Meg, and Starscream. The show itself was a bit underwhelming though, I just wasn't fully engaged the entire time.



Yeah, the story was a little meh until the last couple of episodes but the animation was pretty awesome. Explosions and lasers could use some work though. I don't think any of the voice actors are the same. Starscream's voice actor has been dead for almost 30 years.

----------


## ercchry

Utopia... Donnie Darko parallels, no idea if they’re actually purposely related though and google is failing me. Rabbits, one eyed dude, and predictions of the future 

Also... wtf, pre-covid production.... creeeepppyyy

----------


## SKR

I've been watching clips and full episodes of a British show called "Would I Lie To You?" Basically there's two teams and they try to bullshit each other.

----------


## mr2mike

Great show. My sister told me about it when she was in living in Scotland.

----------


## SKR

There's so many funny people on that show, and you never hear anything about any of them over here. British comedy is different than it is in North America, but they're great at telling stories and lightning quick. It's amazing how well Lee Mack can lead you in one direction while he's going in another.

----------


## Crazyjoker77

So many good british shows but they all use the same dozen or so entertainers. If you like WILTY check out 8 out of 10 cats does countdown its very similiar. Also taskmaster is pretty good.

----------


## D'z Nutz

> I've been watching clips and full episodes of a British show called "Would I Lie To You?" Basically there's two teams and they try to bullshit each other.



That one guy is on a show called Peep Show. I've only watched a few episodes, but it's pretty funny. It's on Amazon.

----------


## SKR

Yeah they all seem to draw from the same pool of people. I guess you'd expect that when you've got 66 million people. Kind of like how we get force fed Sean Cullen, Shawn Majumdar and Colin Mochrie here.

I've learned that James Acaster is the most bizarre person on the planet.

----------


## rage2



----------


## killramos

Just finished S4 of Man in the High Castle. Was a big fan of seasons 1 and 2, season 3 was very meh to me and Id go as far as to call it boring.

Gave Season 4 a chance and man did it delivery. Far more interesting and really drew me in unlike 3.

Not really a new show but was good.

Finished treadstone last week and that was a steaming pile of garbage.

Working through Seinfeld as a more low key way to kill time here and there as well when I dont feel like such a spectacle.

----------


## bjstare

Seinfeld is freakin amazing. I’ve looped the series a few times now. 

If I meet someone and they express dislike for Seinfeld, I know pretty well immediately that we won’t get along  :ROFL!:

----------


## nzwasp

> Yeah they all seem to draw from the same pool of people. I guess you'd expect that when you've got 66 million people. Kind of like how we get force fed Sean Cullen, Shawn Majumdar and Colin Mochrie here.
> 
> I've learned that James Acaster is the most bizarre person on the planet.



Strangely I’m watching season 7 of taskmaster on YouTube at the moment and this James guy is in it as well.

----------


## Misterman

Anyone else watching "Away" on Netflix? Wife and I started it because the trailer looked decent. I like space stuff so it had promise, but at episode 6 it's getting tiresome already. The premise is that it's the first human space mission to Mars, so it's pretty damn important. But somehow the crew consists of the biggest idiots to ever put a space suit on. Obviously the show is designed more around the human stories than about the actual space stuff. But it gets really annoying when in one scene they are floating around because of having no gravity, then later on they are just walking around. Or in one episode the ship has a problem that seems to originate from a running water sink. I'm like wtf? Why would there be a regular faucet sink on a damn spaceship?

----------


## rage2



----------


## ShermanEF9

> I've been watching clips and full episodes of a British show called "Would I Lie To You?" Basically there's two teams and they try to bullshit each other.



You'll also enjoy 8 out of 10 cats and 8 out of 10 cats does countdown.

I've started watching star Trek discovery. So far I'm pretty pleased.

----------


## SKR

> You'll also enjoy 8 out of 10 cats and 8 out of 10 cats does countdown.



I do indeed enjoy those, but it really depends on who is on. Johnny Vegas is absolutely unbearable.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Just accidentally binged the Bert Kreisher things. Whatever it's called. The Cabin? Was quite entertaining.
I'm not sure if he did it on purpose, but the amount of "look at my balls / pull this wax strip" things were, iMO, very Louis CK commentary. No one gave a fuck that he's walking around with his grundel out because that's what he does. No bullshit #MeToo when you sign up to hang around with that guy.
Under different circumstances, he'd be in prison for eternal years. Instead - funny.
But Louis CK is worse than Hitler

----------


## Tik-Tok

> That one guy is on a show called Peep Show. I've only watched a few episodes, but it's pretty funny. It's on Amazon.
> 
> Peep Show is hilarious. In typical British fashion though, there aren't nearly enough episodes or series.



You should also check out The Mitch and Webb Look sketch show, same two guys.







> But it gets really annoying when in one scene they are floating around because of having no gravity, then later on they are just walking around. Or in one episode the ship has a problem that seems to originate from a running water sink. I'm like wtf? Why would there be a regular faucet sink on a damn spaceship?



Did you completely miss the parts where they deploy and show the habitat pods, that use centrifugal force? Or not make the connection that every scene they are walking around in, they are in their rooms/hall, but the scenes with zero-g are in the core of the ship?

But yeah, it's a drama set in space. It also made me realize how much I really don't like Hillary Swank.

----------


## Tik-Tok

. double post

----------


## gmc72

> Just finished S4 of Man in the High Castle. Was a big fan of seasons 1 and 2, season 3 was very meh to me and I’d go as far as to call it boring.
> 
> Gave Season 4 a chance and man did it delivery. Far more interesting and really drew me in unlike 3.



Slowly worked my way through Man in the High Castle. Season 4 was pretty good, but the ending through me for a loop. I literally said out loud "What???". Is there a 5 season coming, or is that the end.

Just finished the first season of Star Trek: Lower Decks. Not bad, kind of funny in spots. The best parts were when they referenced the other series. Being unemployed, I have lots of time on my hands!!

----------


## killramos

> Slowly worked my way through Man in the High Castle. Season 4 was pretty good, but the ending through me for a loop. I literally said out loud "What???". Is there a 5 season coming, or is that the end.
> 
> Just finished the first season of Star Trek: Lower Decks. Not bad, kind of funny in spots. The best parts were when they referenced the other series. Being unemployed, I have lots of time on my hands!!



I assume they just want to leave the door cracked for a spin off. If the gravy train is still flowing, they will keep tapping it.

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Finished season 4 of Billions, waiting for the next season to complete before starting it.

Halfway through 'Briarpatch', decent show, quirky in its own way with never ending twists as to whodunnit and what is going on type show.

Season 2 of The Alienist on Netflix now too, liked the first season.

----------


## Misterman

> Did you completely miss the parts where they deploy and show the habitat pods, that use centrifugal force? Or not make the connection that every scene they are walking around in, they are in their rooms/hall, but the scenes with zero-g are in the core of the ship?
> 
> But yeah, it's a drama set in space. It also made me realize how much I really don't like Hillary Swank.



Maybe I should have clarified. I know that they spent an episode or two on the moon. I'm referring to their journey from the moon to to Mars. There is scenes where they appear to have gravity while the ship is floating through space. If you're saying there is something to explain that, then I'll admit I easily could've missed something, because the show turned into background filler while cooking dinner after I realized it was way more drama focused than science/story focused.

----------


## D'z Nutz

Almost finished The Haunting of Bly Manor. It's not as good as The Haunting of Hill House, but I'm still really enjoying it.

----------


## flipstah

The Crown S04 coming soon! Thatcher is bae

----------


## adam c

> Almost finished The Haunting of Bly Manor. It's not as good as The Haunting of Hill House, but I'm still really enjoying it.



I found it got confusing at parts, hard to tell what was going on.. then it made sense again.. after it made sense again it ended pretty quickly, I'd give it 2.5/5

----------


## shakalaka

I love horror and it's my favourite genre and I tried watching The Haunting of Hill House cause someone at my wife's work told her that it's really scary, but I honestly couldn't even sit through the 1st episode since it's so fricken slow. I have tried to watch it a couple of times from start and same result both times.

----------


## Tik-Tok

I enjoyed Hill House (especially all the little background ghosts). Bly just feels hollow and not scary at all, but then, the fiance in the last episode explains it succinctly.


Finally finished watching Mr.Robot, good ending I think.

Getting around to Peaky Blinders after that pic that keeps popping up here, lol.

----------


## 01RedDX

.

----------


## Darkane

Blood of Zeus

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Season 2 of The Alienist was good, working through Raised by Wolves, really digging it.

----------


## firebane

> Season 2 of The Alienist was good, working through Raised by Wolves, really digging it.



Raised by Wolves gets really fucking weird.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

One episode of Fleabag.
Terrible! F!!

----------


## killramos

Just got around to trying Bosch, getting towards the end of season 2 and its definitely getting me more engaged.

Wasnt sure I would like it as cop dramas arent really my thing.

----------


## gmc72

Wife and I finished Brooklyn 99 last night. We watched all 7 seasons over the past few weeks. Seemed to get a little boring near the end, but still was pretty good.

Now we need to find something else lighthearted and funny. Any thoughts?

----------


## ExtraSlow

B99 was nice. Good watch with spouse kind of series.

We are back on Discovery now that it's playing again. And of course TNG anytime we can't decide. That shit holds up.

----------


## killramos

> B99 was nice. Good watch with spouse kind of series.
> 
> We are back on Discovery now that it's playing again. And of course TNG anytime we can't decide. That shit holds up.



Like? Star Trek?

----------


## ExtraSlow

Yes, like from when you were three.

----------


## Ca_Silvia13

> Wife and I finished Brooklyn 99 last night. We watched all 7 seasons over the past few weeks. Seemed to get a little boring near the end, but still was pretty good.
> 
> Now we need to find something else lighthearted and funny. Any thoughts?



The wife and I have been enjoying Modern Family after wrapping up Brooklyn 99

----------


## killramos

> Yes, like from when you were three.



I’m a little older than that, my dad had half a mind to name me Jean-Luc

----------


## Xtrema

> Sassy Justice, a new show from the creators of South Park.



Holy shit, subscribed.

----------


## nismodrifter

Kims Convenience. Love this show. On season 3 now. We love it.

----------


## firebane

> Kims Convenience. Love this show. On season 3 now. We love it.



Such an underrated show.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Such an underrated show.



Big agree!!
Always enjoy this show.

----------


## SJW

Barbarians on Netflix.

----------


## gmc72

> B99 was nice. Good watch with spouse kind of series.
> 
> We are back on Discovery now that it's playing again. And of course TNG anytime we can't decide. That shit holds up.



I love Discovery. I got the CTV app just to watch it. I don't have Sci-Fi, so I use my parents account  :Wink:  :Wink:  . My wife doesn't like the "Trekkie" in me, so I watch it when she's not here.

----------


## ExtraSlow

My family is all about trek.

----------


## Kjonus

Watched The Stranger over the weekend on Netflix, would recommend it.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Watched The Stranger over the weekend on Netflix, would recommend it.



Isn't that where you sit on your hand until it goes dangerously numb and then you...
Oh, wait. Probably something different.
Weird because it's not like there's a show called The Dutch Rudder.

----------


## D'z Nutz

Anyone watching The Queen's Gambit? God damn, she's so easy on the eyes.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

^Related. _Playmobil: The Movie_.

I started hating it after about 5 minutes and now 23 min in, it's so fucking awful. OmG it's apparently almost 2hr long!
Fuck me what Ganesh can I pray to to make the storm knock our power out sooner?!?!

----------


## taemo

> Anyone watching The Queen's Gambit? God damn, she's so easy on the eyes.



was wondering why my YT started suggesting chess videos.
just watched first episode, might watch 1-2 more before going to bed.

and i havent even started watching mandalorian 2 yet either

----------


## SKR

> Strangely Im watching season 7 of taskmaster on YouTube at the moment and this James guy is in it as well.



As much as I'll always like James Acaster, Rhod Gilbert was a fucking maniac in this series.

----------


## Disoblige

Anyone excited for Animaniacs?

God damn I miss Pinky & the Brain.

----------


## 03ozwhip

> Anyone excited for Animaniacs?
> 
> God damn I miss Pinky & the Brain.



Saw a preview for it yesterday, made a reference about it to my wife, she had no idea what I was talking about, not sure how long we'll be together.

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Finished off Raised by Wolves, certainly didn't disappoint with continued WTFness  :ROFL!: 

Realized we never watched the last season of The Handmaids Tale so just rolling through that now

----------


## birdman86

Watched Uncut Gems on the weekend. Wow....emotionally draining, mentally draining, blood pressure raising.....highly recommend. I have so much more respect for Sandler as an actor.

----------


## JDMMAN

Swedish Dicks is too funny  :ROFL!:

----------


## firebane

> Finished off Raised by Wolves, certainly didn't disappoint with continued WTFness 
> 
> Realized we never watched the last season of The Handmaids Tale so just rolling through that now



Sure was!

I started to watch The Good Lord Bird. .. very odd show.

Should also note while it seems like a silly premise The Pack turned out good. Its like a smaller version of Amazing Race with dogs.

----------


## ercchry

Crave has added what appears to be the full Bond collection  :Love:

----------


## 16hypen3sp

Started watching 24 again. It's on Prime.

A few episodes in on the first season. It's been many, many years since I've saw it. I can't remember anything about it at all so it feels like a brand new show. It's awesome!!!!

Always loved Keifer but the real stars of the early seasons are Dennis Haysbert, Glenn Morshower and Jude Ciccolella. They totally complete the cast.

----------


## mr2mike

Anyone watch Halt & Catch Fire on Prime?



Doesn't look bad. 4 seasons.

----------


## firebane

> Anyone watch Halt & Catch Fire on Prime?
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't look bad. 4 seasons.



I've tried to promote and tell people to watch this show for a few years now. Its a really good show and gets even better as the seasons go on. 

Definitely a watch for anyone whose into computer stuff.,

----------


## killramos

> Started watching 24 again. It's on Prime.
> 
> A few episodes in on the first season. It's been many, many years since I've saw it. I can't remember anything about it at all so it feels like a brand new show. It's awesome!!!!
> 
> Always loved Keifer but the real stars of the early seasons are Dennis Haysbert, Glenn Morshower and Jude Ciccolella. They totally complete the cast.



Love 24. But man that show is not setup for binge watching, the way it cuts and repeats it gets frustrating. Need a binge version that cuts the crap.

----------


## dirtsniffer

Season four of the grand tour comes out on the 18th. 

Personally I'm just wrapping up band of brothers then jumping into the expanse for the holidays

----------


## Kjonus

> Anyone watch Halt & Catch Fire on Prime?
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't look bad. 4 seasons.



Are you watching this on Prime Canada or US? Searched for it last night and couldn't find it.

----------


## max_boost

I’m always late to shows. Agents of shield season 7 - what a twist lol absolutely love it

Arrow verse next lol

----------


## nzwasp

> Are you watching this on Prime Canada or US? Searched for it last night and couldn't find it.



 
@Kjonus

Its on netflix now.

Im currently watching the Eco Challenge Adventure Race Fiji on Prime. Would be a cool experience.

----------


## JohnnyHockey13

Not a big tv watcher anymore but since COVID started, I signed up for Netflix finally and immediately rewatched every single episode of The Office including the last couple of seasons which I never watched which was great...currently on season 4 of 9 for How I Met You Mother, so much nostalgia from the mid to late 2000s....

----------


## sabad66

> Not a big tv watcher anymore but since COVID started, I signed up for Netflix finally and immediately rewatched every single episode of The Office including the last couple of seasons which I never watched which was great...currently on season 4 of 9 for How I Met You Mother, so much nostalgia from the mid to late 2000s....



The Office never gets old. I think we've watched all seasons twice now and a few episodes into our 3rd round. I think I read this is the last year it will be on Netflix since NBC is taking it back for their streaming service.

----------


## hurrdurr

Watched Lunatics, that show is fucking irriating.

Just started watching Sneaky Pete, so far so good

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Wife and I finished Brooklyn 99 last night. We watched all 7 seasons over the past few weeks. Seemed to get a little boring near the end, but still was pretty good.
> 
> Now we need to find something else lighthearted and funny. Any thoughts?



Firing through the last 2 or 3 seasons of Brooklyn 99 now, as well. It's nice to laugh a bit on weekdays.
Lost track of this show during its odd, semi-cancellation.

----------


## max_boost

Friends 
Seinfeld
Curb Your enthusiasm
HIMYM
30 Rock
Parks and Rec
The Office
Brooklyn99
Archer
Arrested development 
Community
South Park 

Has got me through covid so far lol now time for some new comedy

Schitts creek, upload, the good place are up next for laughs.  :crazy nut:

----------


## birdman86

What We Do In The Shadows (tv show or movie) is always good for a laugh

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

We recently started watching Superstore on Prime video, it's actually pretty good. Just a light hearted goofy sitcom.

----------


## ShermanEF9

Star Trek: Discovery has been a great ride so far.

----------


## syscal

Latest faves.

Warrior. Watch it.

Decided to look into this Apple TV+ crap I got for free. Ted Lasso, good show.

Started watching Tehran just now. This could be the vodka talking, but this is a super intense show.

----------


## JohnnyHockey13

> We recently started watching Superstore on Prime video, it's actually pretty good. Just a light hearted goofy sitcom.



Same producers as The Office...I've been watching since it first aired!...it's not AS funny as The Office but there are definitely some great jokes here and there.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

Game of Thrones S1-8, The Hobbit Extended and Lord of the Rings Extended are available in 4K HDR / Dolby Atmos now. Makes for a good reason to re-watch if you're into those.

I'm re-watching GoT - Season 1 looks much older and low-budget than I remembered, hard to believe it came out almost 11 years ago  :crazy nut:

----------


## D'z Nutz

> Where are you watching all the Bond films? They used to be on crave but are no longer there.



 
@asp integra
, 19 of the Bond films are available free on YouTube if you have access to a VPN

https://www.independent.co.uk/arts-e...-b1767295.html

----------


## Tik-Tok

Big Mouths new season is up.

----------


## killramos

Trying to get though the crown but this shit with Diana is just dreadful and uninteresting.

----------


## Nufy

I started watching "Justified" a few days back.

Like it so far.

My wife likes it because that guy from "the Unicorn" (Walton Goggins) in in it...LOL


If the holidays go as expected (Lockdown) I may have to start gaming again to cut back on the drinking.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> I started watching "Justified" a few days back.
> 
> Like it so far.
> 
> My wife likes it because that guy from "the Unicorn" (Walton Goggins) in in it...LOL
> 
> 
> If the holidays go as expected (Lockdown) I may have to start gaming again to cut back on the drinking.



I enjoyed Justified to the end. The formula is pretty much the same throughout but there was enough ongoing storyline to keep it interesting IMO. Goggins is the best character for sure.

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Started watching Broadchurch on Netflix, pretty good so far. British murder/crime/mystery/drama show.

----------


## firebane

> I started watching "Justified" a few days back.
> 
> Like it so far.
> 
> My wife likes it because that guy from "the Unicorn" (Walton Goggins) in in it...LOL
> 
> 
> If the holidays go as expected (Lockdown) I may have to start gaming again to cut back on the drinking.



If you like Justified check out Longmire.

----------


## duaner

> Started watching Broadchurch on Netflix, pretty good so far. British murder/crime/mystery/drama show.



Great show. David Tennant is a fantastic actor and the UK puts out the best in crime drama. Look into Hinterland, Wallander, and Endeavour. There are others but I cancelled Netflix, so I’m not sure which are still on there.

----------


## mr2mike

> Are you watching this on Prime Canada or US? Searched for it last night and couldn't find it.



Apologies... Netflix.

- - - Updated - - -




> Just started watching Sneaky Pete, so far so good



Starts good but dies off quick. Never even bothered to finish it.

----------


## C4S

Just watched all Three Austin Powers from Netflix .....  :thumbs up: 

So damn good ... 

"Honestly, it is not mine ... "  :ROFL!:  :ROFL!:

----------


## gmc72

I just watched the season 5 trailer for The Expanse. It returns on the 16!!

----------


## asp integra

> @asp integra
> , 19 of the Bond films are available free on YouTube if you have access to a VPN
> 
> https://www.independent.co.uk/arts-e...-b1767295.html




Awesome! Now I just need a VPN!

----------


## mr2mike

> I've tried to promote and tell people to watch this show for a few years now. Its a really good show and gets even better as the seasons go on. 
> 
> Definitely a watch for anyone whose into computer stuff.,



It's a well done show! Found out about the background (kind of) crazy stories of the beginning of PC's. 

http://www.internethistorypodcast.co...ted-an-empire/

----------


## calgary350z

watched the first 3 seasons of Yellowstone, I didn't think I would ever like a show about a ranch but it had my wife and i hooked. Cant wait to see how season 4 goes down in summer

----------


## D'z Nutz

Just finishing up the second season of Criminal: UK. Jeez, this is such a good show. I don't know why I kept putting this off even though there's only 4 episodes. They're all really good, but the episode was with Kit Harington is fucking phenomenal. 

I hope the other countries put out a second season too.

----------


## Tik-Tok

First episode of The Stand. 

I almost wish they changed it to match our current situation, maybe it would keep more people home, lol. This version of Harold is far more menacing psycho and less nerd psycho than the 90's one. Enjoyable, but its also been 25 years since I read the book, so can't day how close it is to that. The timeline jumping is terrible.

----------


## Disoblige

Alice in Borderland is neat

----------


## Brent.ff

> Just finishing up the second season of Criminal: UK. Jeez, this is such a good show. I don't know why I kept putting this off even though there's only 4 episodes. They're all really good, but the episode was with Kit Harington is fucking phenomenal. 
> 
> I hope the other countries put out a second season too.



I watched the first one of these with my folks and it was dynamite.. Where you streaming it?

Expanse is back.. such a good show, but apparently may be dead in the water after this season again

----------


## asp integra

> watched the first 3 seasons of Yellowstone, I didn't think I would ever like a show about a ranch but it had my wife and i hooked. Cant wait to see how season 4 goes down in summer



I have been wanting to watch Yellowstone but my wife saw a trailer and thought it might be too 'scary' haha
I am trying to convince her

----------


## D'z Nutz

> I watched the first one of these with my folks and it was dynamite.. Where you streaming it?



It's on Netflix.

----------


## CaptainReboot

Decided to watch The Queen's Gambit after hearing all the buzz. Although I know the rules, I've never really played chess much. The show is fantastic. Highly recommended.

----------


## AndyL

The midnight sky was pretty good. Took me a bit to figure out that was Clooney (didn't read just clicked play)

----------


## flipstah

City on a Hill is a recent binge Im doing. So good. On Showtime/Crave

Has The Wire vibes

----------


## 03ozwhip

Started watching Utopia on Prime, pretty good and wierd sk far

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Expanse is back.. such a good show, but apparently may be dead in the water after this season again



Season 6 is probably going to end with finishing Babylon's Ashes novel. My bet is that they wait a few more book releases before they do another few seasons because without going into spoilers, it's the perfect time for a break, or honestly a good end to the tv show anyways.

----------


## bjstare

Watching Archer again from S1 onward. The writing in this show is so great.

----------


## Team_Mclaren

> Alice in Borderland is neat



Werd, but i dont think white people likes to read subs. Being a fob im used to watching jap/anime with sub

edit: is it available in english?

----------


## 03ozwhip

> Werd, but i dont think white people likes to read subs. Being a fob im used to watching jap/anime with sub
> 
> edit: is it available in english?



You fucking racist. I always watch shit with subtitles.

----------


## Team_Mclaren

> You fucking racist. I always watch shit with subtitles.



... like white people shows with eng subs? I thought only fobs do that... ie:me

----------


## 03ozwhip

> ... like white people shows with eng subs? I thought only fobs do that... ie:me



I dont watch white people shows with subs, but for some reason my kid likes to.

----------


## bjstare

> I dont watch white people shows with subs, but for some reason my kid likes to.



You should get his hearing checked. 

50% joking.  :ROFL!:

----------


## 03ozwhip

> You should get his hearing checked. 
> 
> 50% joking.



Lol thats the first thing I thought, but he has it so low i can't even hear it, he complains about my shit being too loud lol

----------


## ExtraSlow

Having subtitles on is a good tool for kids learning to read or with certain types of learning disabilities like dyslexia.

----------


## Disoblige

> Werd, but i dont think white people likes to read subs. Being a fob im used to watching jap/anime with sub
> 
> edit: is it available in english?



Yup.

You can watch Alice in Borderland on Netflix with english subs.
No reading required.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Like was mentioned in whatever other thread, I love all the ethnic diversity and I get a kick out of failing to keep track of who appears to be what based on the comments like some of the ones, below.
Merry Christmas to all!

----------


## Darell_n

Wonderwoman 1984 is out. Might give it a go if I can get the kids down for a nap today. (unlikely)

----------


## AndyL

> Having subtitles on is a good tool for kids learning to read or with certain types of learning disabilities like dyslexia.



My kids hate it, I have it on always - reading > hearing in my world.

----------


## brucebanner

> My kids hate it, I have it on always - reading > hearing in my world.



If I have to read what I'm watching, generally I will not watch that haha.

----------


## killramos

My wife turns on subtitles when people have British accents lol.

She apparently can’t understand a word of what is said in the crown. Actually explains a lot from our trip to London last year.

----------


## nzwasp

I watch alot of british tv and sometimes they subtitle themselves.

----------


## AndyL

> If I have to read what I'm watching, generally I will not watch that haha.



I'm the opposite - I often have to parrot back what's been said or it doesn't sink in. So reading it skips a slow step. Lol

----------


## benyl

I think it is an old man thing. I turn on subs all the time now. I have a need to know what was said, EXACTLY. I hate it when subs don’t match the dialog.

----------


## D'z Nutz

> I think it is an old man thing. I turn on subs all the time now. I have a need to know what was said, EXACTLY. I hate it when subs don’t match the dialog.



Not only do I hate it when subs don't match the dialogue, I hate it when the timing is off.

----------


## blairtruck

whitey with subtitles on for everything. hearing is fine.

----------


## Disoblige

> Just finishing up the second season of Criminal: UK. Jeez, this is such a good show. I don't know why I kept putting this off even though there's only 4 episodes. They're all really good, but the episode was with Kit Harington is fucking phenomenal. 
> 
> I hope the other countries put out a second season too.



Does it get better?
Started watching the first 2 episodes in season 1 and almost fell asleep.

----------


## D'z Nutz

> Does it get better?
> Started watching the first 2 episodes in season 1 and almost fell asleep.



I thought season 2 was better than the first, so yeah. But then again, I also enjoyed season 1.

----------


## Disoblige

> I thought season 2 was better than the first, so yeah. But then again, I also enjoyed season 1.



I'll give episode 3 of season 1 a whirl. Short series anyways.

I do want that digital wall clock though, it's cool.

----------


## AndyL

> I do want that digital wall clock though, it's cool.



https://www.wharton.co.uk/digital-cl...tal-clocks.htm

holy 300euros...

----------


## firebane

> Started watching Utopia on Prime, pretty good and wierd sk far



If you like Utopia check another show out called Dirks Gentley

----------


## ExtraSlow

Dirk Gently you mean? Great show. Wish they had more seasons.

----------


## firebane

> Dirk Gently you mean? Great show. Wish they had more seasons.



Yeah not sure why I always put a s after it lol. But yeah wish there was more.

----------


## JDMMAN

I've been binging through Halt & Catch Fire. I didn't even hear about this until it showed up on Netflix. Man, it brings me back to the days of the dot.com bubble!

----------


## Ukyo8

Don't know if it was mentioned before, but The Boys has been one of my favourite shows in recent memory.
Warrior is also fantastic if you like martial arts and western shows.

----------


## firebane

> I've been binging through Halt & Catch Fire. I didn't even hear about this until it showed up on Netflix. Man, it brings me back to the days of the dot.com bubble!



Was literally talked about back about 8 posts or so  :Big Grin: 




> Don't know if it was mentioned before, but The Boys has been one of my favourite shows in recent memory.
> Warrior is also fantastic if you like martial arts and western shows.



I felt The Boys season 1 was far better and Season 2 didn't get good until the last 3 or 4 episodes.

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Finished the second season of Succession, love that show. Almost done watching season 2 of the mandalorian, so good. 

Started watching Ted Lasso, surprisingly feel good funny show.

----------


## max_boost

Starting a new batch of comedy stuff

Modern family (my new girl loves this show so will see wassup)
Cobra Kai (cheesy but nostalgia)
The good place (anything by Mose seems to be hilarious)
Schitts creek (fkn hilarious)

----------


## JordanLotoski

I am back on LOST for the 3rd time in as many years

----------


## Tik-Tok

The finale to season 58 of USA is pretty entertaining. Looks like it's ending in a cliffhanger though. Can't wait for season 59 to start!

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Getting into Yellowstone.
It's on Prime. Been awhile since seeing a TV show with b00bies.

----------


## firebane

> Starting a new batch of comedy stuff
> 
> Modern family (my new girl loves this show so will see wassup)
> Cobra Kai (cheesy but nostalgia)
> The good place (anything by Mose seems to be hilarious)
> Schitts creek (fkn hilarious)



Season 3 of Cobra Kai has a lot of cool things about it but the dang teen drama was horrible.




> Getting into Yellowstone.
> It's on Prime. Been awhile since seeing a TV show with b00bies.



If you like Yellowstone watch Longmire

----------


## 03ozwhip

> Season 3 of Cobra Kai has a lot of cool things about it but the dang teen drama was horrible.
> 
> 
> 
> If you like Yellowstone watch Longmire



Ya but the originals were also built on teen drama. I totally agree with you, but its what its built on. I still like the show even with the cheese factor and terrible karate lol

----------


## ercchry

> Ya but the originals were also built on teen drama. I totally agree with you, but its what its built on. I still like the show even with the cheese factor and terrible karate lol



I doubt I’d watch it WITHOUT the cheese

----------


## lilmira

> I doubt I’d watch it WITHOUT the cheese



no mercy for cheese

Watched both Alice in borderlands and sweet home. What's with the love for weak protagonist in Japan and Korea? We are not talking about weakness in a character but an unreasonably weak character.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

Finished Season 1 of "The Expanse" because I keep hearing it is the best show ever. I'd give it about a 7.5/10 so far and I like space/scifi type shows. Does it get better as the season go on?

I am also watching Succession and I am enjoying it, it's hilarious.

----------


## Tik-Tok

Seasons 2/3 are better. It'll probably go up to 8/10 for you. I didn't like Season 4, but I didn't care for the book for that season either.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> Seasons 2/3 are better. It'll probably go up to 8/10 for you. I didn't like Season 4, but I didn't care for the book for that season either.



Thanks. As long as it stays about where it is or better I'll keep going.

----------


## bjstare

Started the Mandalorian. Neither of us are Star Wars fans, but it's proving to be pretty entertaining though the first few eps.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Started the Mandalorian. Neither of us are Star Wars fans, but it's proving to be pretty entertaining though the first few eps.



That's how I felt before/when we watched, as well. You'll like it.

----------


## beecue

I've tried starting the Expanse multiple times but just can't seem to watch it.

Finished

It's always sunny in Philadelphia - pretty funny once you get over Charlie Day's voice
Snowpiercer - enjoyed it and it's not the same as the movie which is good. New season Jan 26
Cobra Kai - decent time waster, some of the actors need more fight choreography training like Sam, yikes

I've restarted The Wire since I haven't rewatched it since it ended

----------


## killramos

Rewatching House of Card, less because of current events as much as it’s just that good.

Seasons 1-5 though. Never 6.

----------


## SingleBarrel

I'm loving the Mandalorian. Definitely one grown-ups can watch too.
Beautiful production. Really brings the Star Wars unoverse to life.
 :Smilie:

----------


## mr2mike

> Getting into Yellowstone.
> It's on Prime. Been awhile since seeing a TV show with b00bies.



https://bateflix.com/

Link is NSFW

----------


## R-Audi

On season 3 of Queen of the South... you can tell they are running out of material now, as the story lines are getting a bit more far fetched.

----------


## killramos

Anyone else start to notice the degradation of video quality on Netflix?

Seems their “FauxK” reencoding had gone live.

Gradient banding in “Dolby Vision 4K” titles is unreasonably obvious. Watch the intro to House of Cards to see how bad it’s gotten.

----------


## JordanEG6

> Don't know if it was mentioned before, but The Boys has been one of my favourite shows in recent memory.



Finished the second season. It's one of my faves as well. Though I thought the first season was slightly better.




> no mercy for cheese
> 
> Watched both Alice in borderlands and sweet home. What's with the love for weak protagonist in Japan and Korea? We are not talking about weakness in a character but an unreasonably weak character.



Watched these two in the last week. I can't tell the difference between the protagonists and their personalities haha. But they were a great watch. I highly recommend.

----------


## brucebanner

Anyone watch "Tiger" yet? Tiger Woods documentary, I'm sure I'll take that in soon.

----------


## ZenOps

Money heist. Its ok so far a few episodes in, expected more drama.

----------


## D'z Nutz

Just finishing up on this.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Just finishing up on this.



It's that the one about the group cheating the Monopoly game? I've been meaning to watch that!

Edit - invested the 2.000 min to watch the trailer, and, yes.
I really want to see this.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

I just endured Disney/Pixar "Soul".
It's thoroughly bad. Nearly all the way to ranting terrible.
Quite a disappointment.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> I just endured Disney/Pixar "Soul".
> It's thoroughly bad. Nearly all the way to ranting terrible.
> Quite a disappointment.



It's no Frozen 2, that's for sure.

----------


## 03ozwhip

> I just endured Disney/Pixar "Soul".
> It's thoroughly bad. Nearly all the way to ranting terrible.
> Quite a disappointment.



I usually have family movie nights, tonight was one. We watched Pets United. I thought it was kinda associated with the secret life of pets, its not and it is fucking terrible.

Even my kid thought it wasn't very good.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> I usually have family movie nights, tonight was one. We watched Pets United. I thought it was kinda associated with the secret life of pets, its not and it is fucking terrible.
> 
> Even my kid thought it wasn't very good.



Had this same experience. Pretty disappointed.

----------


## tirebob

Okay... Just for a laugh my wife and I figured we would give "Glow" a shot after stumbling upon it super bored one day and holy shit we got sucked in hard and power watched all of the seasons! So not what I would typically watch but it was super fucking hilarious! Incredibly politically incorrect humour all wrapped around the world of cheeseball 80's woman's wrestling, and Alison Brie boobies were a bonus...

You will either love it or turn it off, but totally worth a look!

----------


## max_boost

Sitcom superstore is hilarious

----------


## gmc72

> Sitcom superstore is hilarious



My wife and I started that show a few weeks ago and we are almost finished season 4. One more season to go, then we need to find something else.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

Finished Succession (both seasons). One of the better shows I've seen in a long time IMO, highly recommend if you like a good drama/comedy mix.

Half way through season 2 of The Expanse. I enjoy it but SciFi isn't my favorite so I am probably not the best judge of the show.

----------


## firebane

Finished Yellowstone and just waiting for the next season. Damn ending to Season 3.

Started watching Wandavision and really have no clue as to what the eff to think of that show.

----------


## Nufy

I just finishes 8 seasons of "House"...

I think I'm getting desperate...

Thank god hockey is back.

----------


## SingleBarrel

A japanese drama series set in London - Giri/Haji.
Really enjoying it.

Streams on Netflix - worth a look.

----------


## ZenOps

John Wick 3, which is pretty much John Wick 2 but with more knives.

----------


## mr2mike

Is Yellowstone actually good? Seemed like poor acting and Dances with Wolves 2020. Do I call it a day or watch episode 2 in hopes it gets better?

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Is Yellowstone actually good? Seemed like poor acting and Dances with Wolves 2020. Do I call it a day or watch episode 2 in hopes it gets better?



It is the greatest show ever made in the history of shows.
But... If you're not feeling it after the first (marathon) episode, perhaps it's not for you.

Edit
Even then... I still think it's worth giving episode 2 a try.

----------


## firebane

> Is Yellowstone actually good? Seemed like poor acting and Dances with Wolves 2020. Do I call it a day or watch episode 2 in hopes it gets better?



It gets way better and worth a watch. Its not what I would ermagherd need to watch, but its good

----------


## mr2mike

Ok you talked me into it. Episode 2 booted up. 
(like I had other shit to do tonight anyways...)

----------


## Misterman

> Is Yellowstone actually good? Seemed like poor acting and Dances with Wolves 2020. Do I call it a day or watch episode 2 in hopes it gets better?



The wife and I just smashed all 3 seasons of it on my 9 days off. We both really liked it, really looking forward to season 4 this summer. I hate western type shit, so I was already skeptical going into it. But it turned out to be a pretty good show.

----------


## vengie

If you don’t like Yellowstone I will personally drop you off at the train station

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> If you dont like Yellowstone I will personally drop you off at the train station



You ought to watch the bass in your voice when you speak to me about not watching Yellowstone.

----------


## Kjonus

Wife and I are really enjoying Yellowstone, it's a western Sopranos lol. Been telling all my friends to check it out. And whoever wrote Beth's one liners is fn awesome!

----------


## Buster

> Wife and I are really enjoying Yellowstone, it's a western Sopranos lol. Been telling all my friends to check it out. And whoever wrote Beth's one liners is fn awesome!



woah, careful there

----------


## ExtraSlow

Kubo. Good family movie.

----------


## SJW

I just finished Yellowstone and Godless. Both excellent.

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Finished the latest season of Better Call Saul, love this show, keeps on delivering.

Hating that prime is just doing weekly episode releases for the expanse and American Gods. This season of the expanse is pretty meh, American Gods is still good stuff.

----------


## SingleBarrel

Yeah, superstore is a good watch.

Easy viewing. Before you know it you'll be through a season!

----------


## Skrilla

Finished Yellowstone last night, such a great show. Anyone watch American Gods? Looking for a new show to start after football ends.

----------


## 03ozwhip

2.5 seasons into kingdom, its not bad.

----------


## firebane

> Finished Yellowstone last night, such a great show. Anyone watch American Gods? Looking for a new show to start after football ends.



American Gods is great. Very underrated show.

----------


## Skrilla

> Wife and I are really enjoying Yellowstone, it's a western Sopranos lol. Been telling all my friends to check it out. And whoever wrote Beth's one liners is fn awesome!



I always knew you tucked it in your sock

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> “I always knew you tucked it in your sock”



"I was gonna get you to fuck that mannequin."

----------


## bjstare

+2 for American gods. It’s a show you can watch more than once. We’re waiting for all the s3 eps to air then we’ll probably just start at s1 again and watch all the way through.

----------


## BavarianBeast

Getting a kick out of the lethal weapon Netflix series

----------


## D'z Nutz

> Okay... Just for a laugh my wife and I figured we would give "Glow" a shot after stumbling upon it super bored one day and holy shit we got sucked in hard and power watched all of the seasons! So not what I would typically watch but it was super fucking hilarious! Incredibly politically incorrect humour all wrapped around the world of cheeseball 80's woman's wrestling, and Alison Brie boobies were a bonus...
> 
> You will either love it or turn it off, but totally worth a look!



GLOW has been on my list since season 1 and I finally decided to start it as I've been clearing off the backlog. Holy shit, it's awesome! It's a lot funnier than I expected it to be and a lot of laughs that caught me off guard haha

----------


## JDMMAN

Just started "The Escapist" Hammond & Belleci it is too damn funny  :ROFL!:

----------


## Brent.ff

This last season of Mr. Robot is just right fucked

----------


## firebane

> This last season of Mr. Robot is just right fucked



Best season of them all to be honest and so good.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> This last season of Mr. Robot is just right fucked



Just wait until you get to the end, lol.

WandaVision, took 4 episodes to finally get to the fucking point of the story.

----------


## killramos

Better Call Saul

----------


## firebane

> Just started "The Escapist" Hammond & Belleci it is too damn funny



This show is absolutely ridicoulous

----------


## Misterman

> Better Call Saul



If season 5 isn't out on Netflix pretty quick I'm going to just torrent it.

----------


## Brent.ff

> Just wait until you get to the end, lol.



Ya finished it. wasnt stoked on the last season at all..

----------


## killramos

I watched 1 when it aired, got a few episodes into 2 and didn’t finish. Rematches 1 and just finishing 2 now.

----------


## beecue

Just finished the first 2 seasons of Barry and it was really good.

Only 8 episodes each and about 30min.

Some scenes had me dying.

----------


## max_boost

I tried 4 eps of Succession and I just don't fkn get it lol I must be simple minded 

Really like The Wire tho, feels like it's about to get real good. I am on eps5

----------


## eglove

Yellowstone was fucking amazing, can't wait for season 4

----------


## gmc72

Wife and I started Yellowstone last night. I had actually gone through to episode 4 of season 2, but now I'm re-watching it with her. We also watch Mrs. Maisel. My wife gets upset at the sexism of the 50's, but other than that, it's pretty good.

----------


## 16hypen3sp

On season 2 of Yellowstone and season 2 of 24.

----------


## bjstare

> My wife gets upset at the sexism of the 50's



My wife often talks about how awesome it would be to live in that era  :ROFL!:

----------


## brucebanner

> I tried 4 eps of Succession and I just don't fkn get it lol I must be simple minded 
> 
> Really like The Wire tho, feels like it's about to get real good. I am on eps5



I liked succession.

The wire is one of the best shows ever!

----------


## firebane

> I liked succession.
> 
> The wire is one of the best shows ever!



I'll take Oz over The Wire.

Tried to get into The Wire but couldn't do it.

----------


## Buster

> I'll take Oz over The Wire.
> 
> Tried to get into The Wire but couldn't do it.



so you haven't watched the wire but you prefer Oz to the wire. Checks out.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> I'll take Oz over The Wire.
> 
> Tried to get into The Wire but couldn't do it.



I tried watching The Wire long after it was over, and I've found that I just can't watch a tv series that is 4:3 resolution, except for nostalgia purposes (Seinfeld, Simpsons, etc).

The Wire's first few episodes were so cliched from that cop drama era too, I just couldn't stand it.

----------


## firebane

> so you haven't watched the wire but you prefer Oz to the wire. Checks out.



Did you miss the part about trying?

----------


## ExtraSlow

Buster doesn't care about effort, he's all about results.

----------


## beecue

The Wire is amazing especially season 3. You can watch it in WS now too. 

I tried the pilot of succession and it wasn't that interesting. I might give it a couple of more episodes.

----------


## SportEL

Banshee is Underrated

----------


## tirebob

> GLOW has been on my list since season 1 and I finally decided to start it as I've been clearing off the backlog. Holy shit, it's awesome! It's a lot funnier than I expected it to be and a lot of laughs that caught me off guard haha



Right? Fucking hilarious and inappropriate!




> Banshee is Underrated



Banshee was a great show!

----------


## tha_bandit

anyone watching Your Honor ?

----------


## vengie

Started X Hunters on prime last night.

Holy Hannah!

----------


## nismodrifter

Starting Ozark. 2 episodes in and I'm hooked.

----------


## ShermanEF9

Prodigal son. What. A. Show.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

A friend has a job on Big Sky (lots of Canadian filming) and I'd heard some charter about it. Holy shit, its pilot is so terrible!!
Will not watch.

----------


## saiyajin

watched first episode of American Gods based on comments here.

WTF did i just watch  :Confused: 

does it get better? or make any sense?

Also started watching Upload, that one is pretty interesting.

----------


## SJW

> watched first episode of American Gods based on comments here.
> 
> WTF did i just watch 
> 
> does it get better? or make any sense?
> 
> Also started watching Upload, that one is pretty interesting.



I watched 2 episodes and I know I won't watch any more.

----------


## firebane

> watched first episode of American Gods based on comments here.
> 
> WTF did i just watch 
> 
> does it get better? or make any sense?
> 
> Also started watching Upload, that one is pretty interesting.



Give American Gods a chance its a brilliant show and gets so good.

Upload had a good premise but turned so cheeseball so fast.

----------


## bjstare

> watched first episode of American Gods based on comments here.
> 
> WTF did i just watch 
> 
> does it get better? or make any sense?
> 
> Also started watching Upload, that one is pretty interesting.






> I watched 2 episodes and I know I won't watch any more.



You won't really start to get it until near the end of the season. It starts to come together, just takes a long time. It's awesome though.

Part of the reason I like it is just due to the production style/quality. It's best consumed on a big 4k TV with surround sound.

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

From what I recall of season 1, they went ham on the slow mo artistic stuff, slightly over the top even but a lot of the show is the awesome visuals.

Once you get further into the series it tones down and the plot/visuals/characters are enjoyable. But I can see it not being for everyone.

Hotel Cecil docuseries on Netflix is pretty meh, could/should have just been 2 episodes. 

Started watching season 2 of The Sinner, forgot we watched season 1 long ago, been enjoying it so far.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

Finished 2 more series, both Apple Originals I believe - they have been getting some great stuff.

Ted Lasso - A 'feel good' show with a unique plot, good to watch with the wife/family. Pretty hard not to like. Ten 30 min episodes and renewed for 2 more seasons.

Defending Jacob - A fairly unique 'who done it' type show. I was able to predict almost everything, but we still really enjoyed it. Eight 60min episodes and is based on a book so it comes to a conclusion after season 1.

Some others:

The Flight Attendant - Starring Kaley Cuoco. Her acting is actually quite good, basically she wakes up beside a dead guy after a one night stand, and has to try exonerate herself. It's also a comedy. It was about a 6-7/10 for me but a decent watch. It's a mini series so not a huge time commitment.

I tried to get into "The Wire" as it always pops up as one of the best TV shows but the burn is just too slow for me, at least in the first few episodes I felt like nothing happened so I pulled the plug. I'm sure it gets better but I don't know if it's worth the commitment (for me).

We also watched the Cecil Hotel documentary on Netflix and it was garbage IMO. After one episode it was painfully obvious what happened. I can't recommend that one.

----------


## sabad66

The Wire for sure starts out slow and I almost dropped it too. Thank god I didn’t because it’s one of my all time favs.

Been watching Tehran (Apple TV) and it’s pretty decent so far. Will have to give Yellowstone a shot based on everyone’s recommendations here. 

Anyone here watching Money Heist on Netflix? Reviews?

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> Anyone here watching Money Heist on Netflix? Reviews?



One of my favorite shows over the last couple years. I loved it. It has a HUGE following in other parts of the world, much bigger deal than it is here in NA. It's dubbed (originally Spanish), but they do a good job so it isn't distracting at least IMO. The first episode or two gives you a pretty good idea of what it's like so it's not a big commitment to see if you like it or not IMO. It has a hilariously bad name that sounds like an old B-movie though haha.

It's basically about some thieves that are always one step ahead of the police, and I find shows like that satisfying to watch.

----------


## bjstare

> I like The Flight Attendant and Kaley Cuoco
> ...
> I don't like The Wire



Checks out.




> Anyone here watching Money Heist on Netflix? Reviews?



Really liked Money Heist. Got over the english dubbing pretty quickly.

----------


## firebane

> The Wire for sure starts out slow and I almost dropped it too. Thank god I didn’t because it’s one of my all time favs.
> 
> Been watching Tehran (Apple TV) and it’s pretty decent so far. Will have to give Yellowstone a shot based on everyone’s recommendations here. 
> 
> Anyone here watching Money Heist on Netflix? Reviews?



I wanted to get into the Money Heist but the dubbing was so bad. I felt like I was watching of those old kung fu movies where you here the sound then the lips move.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> Checks out.
> .



Haha what? I didn't say either of those things. I gave the Flight Attendant an average rating.

I do like Kaley Cuoco for other reasons though.

----------


## JustinL

Money Heist captured my interest for the first heist, but I'd suggest bailing out after that. I can't watch any dubbing; it's too weird for me. I'll listen to the original Spanish performance and read the subtitles.

Just started the Snow Piercer Netflix series yesterday. So far it seems pretty good.

----------


## D'z Nutz

I don't know how you guys can watch anything dubbed. The words not matching the lips would drive me nuts.

----------


## Misterman

> I don't know how you guys can watch anything dubbed. The words not matching the lips would drive me nuts.



I used to think so until I took the time to watch Dark. Show was too amazing to ditch it because of the dubbing. But yeah, generally it suck, and not so much because the lips don't match. It's because the voice actor tones are totally fucked. It's like they aren't allowed to watch the show while they dub, so they don't understand the context their lines fall into. 

But Money Heist is such a terribly shitty show that it's not worth the time regardless of the dubbing. The entire show relies on all these major crystal ball oversights by the professor that it starts to get on your nerves.

----------


## beecue

Why do you even use dub though? Just watch it with subtitles, it's not that bad. +1 for Dark, really great show.

I just started Your Honor with Bryan Cranston, seems pretty good so far.

----------


## AndyL

Halt and catch fire on netflix. 

I'm liking it. Cameron's pretty hot  :Smilie:

----------


## taemo

I have enjoyed watching The Story Of documentaries on youtube
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?lis...W0AcQF6Dh8X1Ld

----------


## dj_rice

Space Sweepers. Korean hit!

Dem Koreans making some good movies.

Going to watch Train to Busan next. Alive was good imo.

----------


## taemo

> Space Sweepers. Korean hit!
> 
> Dem Koreans making some good movies.
> 
> Going to watch Train to Busan next



I watched Train to Busan for the first time last summer and really enjoyed it, havent seen the 2nd one yet though as I heard it wasn't that great.

I'm planning to watch Princess Mononoke one of these days as I've never seen it

----------


## Brent.ff

Just finished Yellowstone.. season 4 was a bit lovey dovey but good finale!

----------


## JDMMAN

@AndyL
 Yes excellent series. I binged that sucker so fast! lol

----------


## firebane

> Just finished Yellowstone.. season 4 was a bit lovey dovey but good finale!



You binged so hard you watched a season that isn't out yet  :Big Grin:

----------


## Brent.ff

Crap. Season 3! Hard binging got to me

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Crap. Season 3! Hard binging got to me



That's what Beth would do.

----------


## Misterman

Zero Zero Zero. I've got 4 episodes deep into it so far, pretty good. It's on Prime. It's about cocaine industry sort of.

----------


## brucebanner

Snowfall started again. Watched first couple episodes.

----------


## JDMMAN

Binged a few different shows recently on Netflix:

(1) Superstore - great little sitcom which covers so many contemporary societal topics, definitely a satirical commentary of what life for the "average joe" would look like in the US.
(2) The Sinner - slow-paced but definitely gets the brain juices flowing
(3) High Rise Invasion - This manga turned anime is kinda weird. Enjoyable and can easily get hooked.
(4) Good Girls - funnier than expected. Has a "Weeds/Breaking Bad" vibe to it except with more humor.

----------


## 03ozwhip

> I watched Train to Busan for the first time last summer and really enjoyed it, havent seen the 2nd one yet though as I heard it wasn't that great.
> 
> I'm planning to watch Princess Mononoke one of these days as I've never seen it



The second Train to Busan is just horrendous. What a way to take something great and mash it into utter shit. I don't say that much about movies, even the not great ones, but don't waste your time.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

I'm binging Yellowstone on Amazon Prime. It's basically a much better version of Longmire. Can be cheesy at times but overall I like it.

----------


## dj_rice

> The second Train to Busan is just horrendous. What a way to take something great and mash it into utter shit. I don't say that much about movies, even the not great ones, but don't waste your time.



Well there was news that the US wants to do a remake of it. Lovely.

----------


## suntan

> Well there was news that the US wants to do a remake of it. Lovely.



Ridiculous. First off the train would be hours late and the zombies would be tired after the first five minutes of running due to how fat they are.

----------


## SingleBarrel

> Binged a few different shows recently on Netflix:
> 
> (1) Superstore - great little sitcom which covers so many contemporary societal topics, definitely a satirical commentary of what life for the "average joe" would look like in the US.
> (2) The Sinner - slow-paced but definitely gets the brain juices flowing
> (3) High Rise Invasion - This manga turned anime is kinda weird. Enjoyable and can easily get hooked.
> (4) Good Girls - funnier than expected. Has a "Weeds/Breaking Bad" vibe to it except with more humor.



Superstore is great... loving it. Light and uplifting.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

I liked Superstore for a while, but it's pretty much the same thing over and over so I eventually got bored of it. Maybe some of the later seasons are better but I didn't get that far. Either way it's not a big commitment and easy to have on in the background or whatever.

----------


## Misterman

Sinner Season 3 was terrible. Was waiting for the crazy twist like the first 2 seasons, and it never came.

----------


## dj_rice

Biggie: I Got A Story To Tell Netflix

----------


## Brent.ff

I like Superstore as well, other then Dina trying so hard to be Dwight 2.0

----------


## 03ozwhip

> Biggie: I Got A Story To Tell Netflix



Pretty disappointed in that one. I've seen anything and everything Biggie, so I was hoping for new things I didn't know.

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

> Sinner Season 3 was terrible. Was waiting for the crazy twist like the first 2 seasons, and it never came.



Just powered through the last 3 episodes of season 3 tonight just to get it done and over with. It was indeed terrible, don't need to be a twist every season but this seasons plot was completely pointless and drug out to the extreme.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Finished _The Spy_ six episode Mini series starring Sacha Baron Cohen.
I thought it was really good.

----------


## killramos

After making Shak a meme yesterday I couldn’t help myself

----------


## SportEL

Spartacus
There's 4 Seasons

----------


## taemo

we've been binge watching Terrace House: Aloha State over the weekend to get our Hawaii fix. I never watch any reality shows but found this pretty good, probably because it is not the american reality style.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

I watched "The Bridge", which is basically British Survivor. The whole team has 3 weeks to build 850ft of bridge to get to an island with $100K on it, and obviously in-between they get setbacks, people have to leave, etc. I'm not a big fan of reality TV but if you like Survivor you will probably like it. It's an HBO MAX show I believe.

Also "The Blacklist" started up again in January (balance of season 8), which I didn't realize. 

Apparently "Yellowstone" season 4 will be back in June as well.

----------


## dirtsniffer

Watching broadchurch right now

----------


## nzwasp

> we've been binge watching Terrace House: Aloha State over the weekend to get our Hawaii fix. I never watch any reality shows but found this pretty good, probably because it is not the american reality style.



I think terrace house the latest season ended up getting cancelled after one of the shows contestants commited suicide after some pressure to do things from the show.

----------


## taemo

> I think terrace house the latest season ended up getting cancelled after one of the shows contestants commited suicide after some pressure to do things from the show.



heard about that, don't know the details yet but will read more into it.
we are 1/3 done through Aloha State, might watch the previous editions if we are bored enough as I heard they are better but really we watch AS for the scenery lol.

----------


## D'z Nutz

Kim's Convenience

Jesus, why did I sleep on this for so long? It's so hilarious and so relatable.

----------


## bjstare

Yea Kim's convenience was surprisingly good. Enjoy it, as they just announced it's done after this season.

Between that and Schitt's Creek, my confidence that Canadians can produce non-garbage TV is way higher (i.e. non-zero) now.

----------


## taemo

2 Calgarians in there too (appa and kimchee), havent seen this last season yet though waiting for all to be on netflix.

and yeah very relatable if you are asian descent.

----------


## saiyajin

> 2 Calgarians in there too (appa and kimchee), havent seen this last season yet though waiting for all to be on netflix.
> 
> and yeah very relatable if you are asian descent.



you can stream it directly off of CBC if you want to watch the latest season, new episode every Tuesday!

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> Watching broadchurch right now



I enjoyed all 3 seasons. It's good if you like a classic "who done it".

----------


## dirtsniffer

Ya ive found it to be pretty good. Just finished the second season

----------


## BavarianBeast

WandaVision was really good for the marvel fans. 

Don’t give up after the first two episodes like I wanted to. It really picks up and turns into a great story.

Went back in time to watch 24. Haven’t watched any of it since 2005-2006.

----------


## beecue

Falcon and winter soldier starts today!

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

We started watching Mythic Quest: Raven's Banquet. It's made by Mac & Charlie from It's Always Sunny. Mac and Cricket are in it, I think Charlie is just a writer/producer. It's a comedy about a gaming company that makes a World of Warcraft type game. If you liked IASIP you would probably find it funny. 25 min episodes.

----------


## firebane

Resident Alien

----------


## theedge111

F1 season three hit Netflix today

The Stand is now available on Amazon, great book!

----------


## rage2

I only watch documentaries. Haven’t picked up a new tv show in over 10 years. Had unsolved Tupac and biggie in the background, fucking sucked me in by the time I realized it wasn’t a documentary. Officially the first new show I’ve watched in over a decade.

----------


## nismodrifter

Sad that Kims Convenience is done. Feels like it just got started. I too just recently discovered it. Wife and I binge watched it through X-mas holidays. 

Almost done Ozark....still loving it.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Queen Of The South seems pretty good, so far.

----------


## birdman86

ZS Justice League, way better than the Whedon cut. Even though the story is mostly the same, every part of it was miles better than the original release. More character development and everything felt less rushed overall. Action scenes were way more interesting, they actually felt like a comic book on screen. Wonder woman moving lightning fast, batman doing his flips n shit. Flash actually served a purpose this time.

Too bad it'll never get its sequels, it sets up all sorts of interesting arcs with minor Spoiler:

Martian Manhunter, Darkseid/evil superman, Knightmare, Joker, the death of Robin, the death of Harley Quinn...apparently there was a green lantern setup but I missed that.

----------


## killramos

Been rewatching Futurama on star.

Animated so the kiddo doesn’t hate it and doesn’t drive me into a bottle like Puppy Pals. Solid time kill.

----------


## bjstare

I got Motor Trend on demand a little while back, it's actually pretty good. Started watching Top Gear at the beginning, made it up to S16 this week. My 3yo daughter loves it.

----------


## brucebanner

Been watching Blue bloods. For some reason or another I like shitty cop dramas.

----------


## beecue

> ZS Justice League, way better than the Whedon cut. Even though the story is mostly the same, every part of it was miles better than the original release. More character development and everything felt less rushed overall. Action scenes were way more interesting, they actually felt like a comic book on screen. Wonder woman moving lightning fast, batman doing his flips n shit. Flash actually served a purpose this time.
> 
> Too bad it'll never get its sequels, it sets up all sorts of interesting arcs with minor Spoiler:
> 
> Martian Manhunter, Darkseid/evil superman, Knightmare, Joker, the death of Robin, the death of Harley Quinn...apparently there was a green lantern setup but I missed that.



Definitely agree, way better than the Whedon version. Took me a couple of days to watch it since it was 4 hours. Cyborg actually had a backstory this time.

----------


## Inzane

> Went back in time to watch 24. Havent watched any of it since 2005-2006.



The first 5 seasons of 24 were great.

Season 6 was terrible. It recovered a bit in season 7, but the show never quite got back to how good it was in seasons 1, 2 and 5.

Skip the last iteration that didnt even have Kiefer in it. Its not worth your time.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

Does 24 hold up to the re-watch in 2021? I was thinking of watching those again as I remember enjoying them when they were current.

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Watched the first episode of The Stand on prime last night, production value seems really good, never read the book so no idea what it's about other than super covid killed 99% of the world's population. Hopefully the entire season is good.

----------


## firebane

> Watched the first episode of The Stand on prime last night, production value seems really good, never read the book so no idea what it's about other than super covid killed 99% of the world's population. Hopefully the entire season is good.



The book is like 1200 pages of reading and is such a good read. There was a mini-series back in the 90s as well.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

Watched the first two seasons of "Strike". They are British crime 'who done it's' written by JK Rowling. 4 seasons, and each season is only 2-3 episodes of 60min. I would recommend it if you like similar shows like Broadchurch, Happy Valley, The Loch, etc.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Oh I liked the Strike books, neat.

----------


## Tik-Tok

Finished season 2 of American Gods. The plot seems to have massive gaps in it. Everything feels super rushed, like each episode is just a recap of a longer episode.

Has anyone read the book? Is it similar?

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> Finished season 2 of American Gods. The plot seems to have massive gaps in it. Everything feels super rushed, like each episode is just a recap of a longer episode.
> 
> Has anyone read the book? Is it similar?



The book is good but rather slow-paced, especially the opening half if I recall. Sounds like it had the opposite problem of the series.

Anybody seen Tom Lasso? About to start that one, heard good things.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> Anybody seen Tom Lasso? About to start that one, heard good things.



Ted Lasso - I mentioned it earlier but it's buried now. Highly recommend, great to watch with the wife or GF as well. You will be in a good mood after each episode, a nice change from a lot of the shows out there. It's going to be 3 seasons. It's won quite a few awards already and has several more pending/nominated.

Originally I didn't want to watch it because I hate sports shows/movies (every single one has the identical underdog plot) but this one is a bit different as it's more about what happens off the field.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

Good to hear! Yeah I had read it was a surprisingly optimistic show and the soccer was kind of secondary to the whole thing of it.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> ... You will be in a good mood after each episode...



Pfffttt! Who needs that?!


*goes back to watching the old films _Leaving Las Vegas_ followed by _Kids_.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> Pfffttt! Who needs that?!
> 
> 
> *goes back to watching the old films _Leaving Las Vegas_ followed by _Kids_.



_"Don't worry, it's just me, Casper"_

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> _"Don't worry, it's just me, Casper"_



Nice!
"_Yo, DisDik - do you have it?_"

----------


## Xtrema

$8 for full show.

----------


## killramos

Got through the 2 weird wandavision episodes. Hilariously quite enjoyed them though lol. Charming.

----------


## BavarianBeast

WandaVision gets very good after the 3rd episode.

Just finished S2 of 24, I think it’s still good tv in this day and age. Will probably give up after season 5 like some member have recommended.

----------


## suntan

> Finished season 2 of American Gods. The plot seems to have massive gaps in it. Everything feels super rushed, like each episode is just a recap of a longer episode.
> 
> Has anyone read the book? Is it similar?



Season 2 fucking sucked. Couldn't even finish it. Too bad because season 1 was pretty good and had potential.

----------


## JohnnyHockey13

I just watched the series finale of Superstore last night on cable television, yes you heard that right, cable lol

First 5 seasons are on Netflix though, if you love The Office, it's from the same producers and I've loved this show since the beginning. The finale was pretty damn good in a feel good sort of way.

Might even go down in history as the last great cable comedy sitcom....the only other one we watch religiously is "Mom".

----------


## Tik-Tok

Watched the first episode of Falcon/Wintersoldier, and ten minutes of the second episode before turning it off. Not worth the time. Basically a buddy cop show.

----------


## killramos

> Watched the first episode of Falcon/Wintersoldier, and ten minutes of the second episode before turning it off. Not worth the time. Basically a buddy cop show.



My skepticism came in when they referred to it as Falcon and Bucky go on “adventures”.

Sounds more like something to expect from treehouse.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> My skepticism came in when they referred to it as Falcon and Bucky go on “adventures”.
> 
> Sounds more like something to expect from treehouse.



Do you remember the old Simpsons episode, where there's a tv show called Police Cops? Bucky is basically the Homer Simpson character in that.

----------


## beecue

I'm enjoying Falcon and Winter Soldier. They revealed something that was never mentioned before in ep 2. Also it seems these shows will have some kind of tie in with the movies.

I also started watching this. I didn't know about it until yesterday. The first 3 episodes are up and pretty good so far.

----------


## suntan

Been watching Prime Suspect. Not bad, I should really be a detective because TV detectives are dumb.

----------


## dirtsniffer

Seaspiracy

----------


## Disoblige

Holy shit. 

Law and Order: Organized Crime
Christopher Meloni is BACK!!!

----------


## ExtraSlow

Old genesis concert videos.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Old genesis concert videos.



Coincidentally watching The Wall at the moment. This movie/music video was the "Netflix and Chill" of my teenage years.

----------


## Buster

> Old genesis concert videos.



In your murder room?

----------


## TomcoPDR

> Holy shit. 
> 
> Law and Order: Organized Crime
> Christopher Meloni is BACK!!!



Stabler. But Kathy  :Cry:

----------


## 16hypen3sp

Watched all of “Barry” with Bill Hader. Not too bad. It’s on Crave.

----------


## dirtsniffer

True detective

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> True detective



Season 1 was OK, lots of people found season 2 and 3 to be so bad they were unwatchable so I'm curious to hear what you think of them if you get that far. If you're ok with a very slow burn and nothing really happening until the final episode, you might like them more.

----------


## killramos

Just got through both series of Narcos. At a loss as to what to watch next.

Or maybe I should just start doing something else with my free time other than watching TV? That sounds silly though.

----------


## bjstare

Subscribe to motor trend on demand and watch Top Gear from the beginning. Despite having wrapped the series >5 times, I still enjoy it.

They have quite a bit of good content outside of that as well.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> Just got through both series of Narcos. At a loss as to what to watch next.
> 
> Or maybe I should just start doing something else with my free time other than watching TV? That sounds silly though.



If you haven't seen Succession, I'd suggest that as well.

----------


## killramos

Streaming really is the golden age of tv haha

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> Ted Lasso - I mentioned it earlier but it's buried now. Highly recommend, great to watch with the wife or GF as well. You will be in a good mood after each episode, a nice change from a lot of the shows out there. It's going to be 3 seasons. It's won quite a few awards already and has several more pending/nominated.
> 
> Originally I didn't want to watch it because I hate sports shows/movies (every single one has the identical underdog plot) but this one is a bit different as it's more about what happens off the field.



Forgot to say we watched it and really enjoyed it, fun take on a sports "drama".

----------


## SportEL

It was a Good Run, but now the Last Season of Shameless

----------


## dirtsniffer

> Season 1 was OK, lots of people found season 2 and 3 to be so bad they were unwatchable so I'm curious to hear what you think of them if you get that far. If you're ok with a very slow burn and nothing really happening until the final episode, you might like them more.



I actually watched season 2 first and enjoyed it, but holy shit it was needlessly complicated. Maybe Rachel Mcadams saved it. watching season 1 now.

----------


## TomcoPDR

> Holy shit. 
> 
> Law and Order: Organized Crime
> Christopher Meloni is BACK!!!



2nd esp. So gangster. Dick Wolf never disappoint

----------


## suntan

Finished off Prime Suspect. Good show.

----------


## sabad66

Q: Into the storm

6 part documentary on hbo/crave trying to find out who Q is (not so much the theories). 4 episodes in so far, pretty interesting

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> I actually watched season 2 first and enjoyed it, but holy shit it was needlessly complicated. Maybe Rachel Mcadams saved it. watching season 1 now.



Glad you liked it. I did finish season 2 but I really didn't like it so I never watched season 3 as I heard was more of the same. Just a bit too slow for me I think.

----------


## 88CRX

> Q: Into the storm
> 
> 6 part documentary on hbo/crave trying to find out who Q is (not so much the theories). 4 episodes in so far, pretty interesting



Finished this... great series and nice reminder of how fucking stupid some people are.

----------


## D'z Nutz

> Q: Into the storm
> 
> 6 part documentary on hbo/crave trying to find out who Q is (not so much the theories). 4 episodes in so far, pretty interesting



Not knowing anything about this show, I'm picturing this but with "Gluten" replaced by "Q":

----------


## Brent.ff

Just finished The Serpent on netflix. Was at least something new to watch..otherwise we've been watching seinfeld again

----------


## JDMMAN

New Amsterdam seems to be quite good. I binged the first two seasons on Netflix and caught up to speed on season 3.

----------


## firebane

> New Amsterdam seems to be quite good. I binged the first two seasons on Netflix and caught up to speed on season 3.



Wasn't sure how I felt about Ryan Eggold playing that part aince he was in The Blacklist, but really fell into the role well.

----------


## JDMMAN

@firebane
 - agreed, he definitely fits the role nicely. Nice to see a fairly realistic medical drama addressing current events/issues.

----------


## legendboy

Friday night dinner on amazon is funny

----------


## Buster



----------


## dirtsniffer

Finished the last few episodes of shameless. pretty happy with the way things ended up.

----------


## bjstare

I can't wait for Love Death + Robots. The first season was awesome.

----------


## Brent.ff

Made for Love was pretty good

----------


## alex9119

gotten really into Heartland

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> gotten really into Heartland



I fuckin LoL'd!!!

"But what about our *LAND*!¿!?¡?!"

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Almost done watching Resident Alien, it's funny/entertaining, pretty good for a SyFy made show.

----------


## rx7boi

Watching Mortal Kombat tonight. Woot woot.

----------


## beecue

^ started off decent but went downhill from there. I wish they made mortal kombat rebirth with Michael Jai White into a full movie instead.

----------


## Kloubek

> Just finished The Serpent on netflix. Was at least something new



My wife and I liked it. It wasn't amazing and perhaps a couple of questionable actors but I absolutely felt it was worth the watch.

----------


## ExtraSlow

The 1979 Muppet Movie. So funny.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> I just finished watching The Pursuit of Happyness, I am adding this film to my favorite list.



Intradasted.

----------


## SKR

I think I'm off TV shows for a while. I've been watching MotoGP, and if I can trick Eurosport into thinking I'm an Englishman I'll watch British Superbikes again this year. Other than racing I don't think there's much I'll watch this summer.

----------


## SportEL

Goliath. Season 1 and 2 were Good. Season 3 was Meh

----------


## tonytiger55

I watched the movie Vice last night. As always Bales physical transformation was amazing. 
I found it hard to watch Christian Bale as Dick Cheney through. I thought Bale looked like a old and overweight Bruce Wayne that spoke like Batman all the time. Instead of being about Dick Cheney, the movie could have been about what happens to old super heroes and what they do. But viewed in the eyes of realism. 
i.e Bruce Wayne goes old and enters public office. He still tries to be the superhero and go after the bad guys. But in reality he just fucks shit up globally for everyone.

----------


## bjstare

Finally finished American Gods S3. For the most part, better than S2, not as good as S1. But holy shit, cliffhanger at the end. I hope someone else picks this show up/wraps it somehow.

----------


## jabjab

Wow a netflix series, i really enjoyed it. Anyone else watch?

----------


## Darell_n

The Mitchells versus the Machines on Netflix is a pretty entertaining animated movie. Kids liked it and very good humour for adults.

----------


## mr2mike

MacGruber on Prime. Funny show. Will Forte is hilarious.

----------


## suntan

Finished The Stand.

Meh. Some terrible performances, but I did appreciate the more fleshed out storyline.

Watched the first episode of Invincible. I'm too old for this shit.

----------


## firebane

> Finished The Stand.
> 
> Meh. Some terrible performances, but I did appreciate the more fleshed out storyline.
> 
> Watched the first episode of Invincible. I'm too old for this shit.



The Stand definitely felt different than the other version they released and not really sure if I felt it was good or bad.

Invincible was alright but I feel they banked on the shock factor too much for the show.

----------


## Gman.45

> The Stand definitely felt different than the other version they released and not really sure if I felt it was good or bad.
> 
> Invincible was alright but I feel they banked on the shock factor too much for the show.



Re The Stand - not once in this new version did I feel any fright or weirded out ness vis a vis horror movies/TV shows. I mostly was just mildly interested as I was a fan of the original 4 part TV series in the 90s.

Spoiler:

I did laugh out loud when Flagg/Skarsgard started disco dancing on the elevator in the last scenes. Burst out laughing in fact.

----------


## gmc72

I finished The Stand the other day. The show was ok, but the ending was especially Blah. The final episode felt tacked on and pointless.

I watched the first episode of "Made for Love", and am intrigued, but not enough to binge it. I hope it gets better, or it will be a treadmill show (a show I have on while on the treadmill, but not really paying attention to).

----------


## Tik-Tok

> I finished The Stand the other day. The show was ok, but the ending was especially Blah. The final episode felt tacked on and pointless.



Just like the first tv series. The only thing that stood out between the two was Harold. I liked the new incel/Nightstalker version better than the angry videogame nerd one.

----------


## gmc72

> Just like the first tv series. The only thing that stood out between the two was Harold. I liked the new incel/Nightstalker version better than the angry videogame nerd one.



I never saw the original one, so I had no idea what to expect going into the series. I just knew that there was a plague, the devil was in Vegas and that's about it.

----------


## suntan

> Re The Stand - not once in this new version did I feel any fright or weirded out ness vis a vis horror movies/TV shows. I mostly was just mildly interested as I was a fan of the original 4 part TV series in the 90s.



Yeah there was absolutely zero fear. Not sure if that was deliberate or what. 




> I finished The Stand the other day. The show was ok, but the ending was especially Blah. The final episode felt tacked on and pointless.



That was the new ending by SK.

----------


## asp integra

I'm about half way through season 2 of Yellowstone. Really liking this show. Highly recommended.

----------


## SingleBarrel

...i love the more recent muppet films.
They're still going strong

----------


## TomcoPDR

Series call. Girls5Eva Fuckin hilarious, mimics an aged out 90’s girl band and members dealing with life at 40

----------


## JDMMAN

Just finished watching "Start-up" was initially a bit slow but got better and better. Good series for tech geeks. Kinda like Silicon Valley meets Sopranos

----------


## Kjonus

> Just finished watching "Start-up" was initially a bit slow but got better and better. Good series for tech geeks. Kinda like Silicon Valley meets Sopranos



Wife and I really enjoyed that series, worth a watch for sure.

----------


## killramos

Vikings

Haha

----------


## Darell_n

The Oilers getting swept...

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Vikings
> 
> Haha



Did you watch Vikingane (aka Norsemen)? Similar?

----------


## killramos

> Did you watch Vikingane (aka Norsemen)? Similar?



Not yet. I’m actually quite impressed with Viking though. The show is far higher quality and has more interesting writing than I expected.

I think I like this show more then GoT (unpopular opinion)

----------


## Buster

> Not yet. I’m actually quite impressed with Viking though. The show is far higher quality and has more interesting writing than I expected.
> 
> I think I like this show more then GoT (unpopular opinion)



GoT was good, but its high production values masked some shit storytelling.

Did you ever check out the books? They are un-readable.

----------


## killramos

Nope never read the books. I don’t think I’ve even ever seen the last 2 seasons (can’t be bothered)

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Vikings
> 
> Haha



My favorite line of the series, and I still use it on my wife... "Now get up and fetch me some pickled herrings woman!"

----------


## taemo

finally finished vikings, mayans mc next for me

----------


## D'z Nutz

I'm re-watching all the Mission: Impossible movies since the first five are on Amazon. I hadn't watched the first three since they were in the theatres so it's been a while for some of them.

----------


## TomcoPDR

> I'm re-watching all the Mission: Impossible movies since the first five are on Amazon. I hadn't watched the first three since they were in the theatres so it's been a while for some of them.



It’s fun watching old “high tech” movies, cuz the techs look so cheesy.

----------


## saiyajin

watching Invincible on Prime, pretty good show its like the Boys but animated  :Whipped:

----------


## firebane

> watching Invincible on Prime, pretty good show its like the Boys but animated



Except with a shit load of teen drama

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

I won't say where I am in the show for spoilers etc, but I've been watching Queen Of The South and while it's been enjoyable, this whole storyline around "The Judge" is inexcusable.
I'm going to tough it out to the end, but wow.




> ...
> Did you ever check out the books? They are un-readable.



Reading - Pfffttt! Who's making a thread gay, now?!

----------


## SportEL

*Sneaky Pete
*

----------


## Misterman

> Not yet. I’m actually quite impressed with Viking though. The show is far higher quality and has more interesting writing than I expected.
> 
> I think I like this show more then GoT (unpopular opinion)



The GoT phenomenon is interesting. 

"Do you enjoy Dungeons and Dragons?" 
"No, that's for nerdphags, it's lame as fuck" 
"Oh, well they made a TV show about that lame shit" 
"Neato!"

----------


## killramos

Glad you got that off your chest lol

----------


## ZenOps

Been flipping through the hot tubs streams on twitch. None of the thots really seem to have that hot tub charisma that I associate with 1980's hottubbing.

No doubt someone will eventually rise to the top.

----------


## max_boost

Just finished Mad Men. So good.

----------


## max_boost

Invincible was good. I like the evil Supes twist like the Boys. 

Modern Family. Another great sitcom. Felt like a modern day Friends but ofc with families. 

Watching Ted Lasso now. Hilarious.

----------


## killramos

Loki because I can’t not watch marvel stuff. Seems ok?

----------


## schurchill39

I watched Godless on Netflix and although the first episode was a little fucked up it turned out to be a really good series. I'll have to watch it again to see if I catch everything now that I know whats going on. Also just started up season 2 of Fargo.

----------


## firebane

Been watching Sweetooth

Pretty good series from the Downey's

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Just finished watching Mare of Easttown, super good. HBO 7 episode series, crime/drama/mystery.

----------


## jabjab

start up on netflix

----------


## 88CRX

> Just finished watching Mare of Easttown, super good. HBO 7 episode series, crime/drama/mystery.



This. Very good series.

----------


## JDMMAN

Just finished the USA Network version of Queen of the South. A surprising ending to the series for sure. It's been definitely worth watching over the years! Makes me miss the other USA Network productions like Burn Notice.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Just finished the USA Network version of Queen of the South. A surprising ending to the series for sure. It's been definitely worth watching over the years! Makes me miss the other USA Network productions like Burn Notice.



Literally the same thing as you last night! What are the odds?!

----------


## JDMMAN

> Literally the same thing as you last night! What are the odds?!



Great minds think alike  :Wink: 

Have been really into New Amsterdam as well as Good Girls

----------


## killramos

Wife convinced me to watch fatherhood. As predictable a bawl fest as you can imagine.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Great minds think alike 
> 
> Have been really into New Amsterdam as well as Good Girls



Hey, did your PVR cut off like the last 3+ minutes of the finale? Fuck, that irritated me on mind! I felt lucky to find it on YouTube to get the last few min.
That's what I remember about Cable from a few years ago now that I'm back "on the box".

----------


## Misterman

Finally watched Treadstone Season 1. Am I alone in liking this show? I was surprised and a little PO'd to read that it's been cancelled and there is no Season 2.

----------


## bjstare

I didn't know it was cancelled. That blows, we enjoyed it.

----------


## SportEL

I enjoyed this A lot More than I thought I would. Definite Recommend. Enjoyed the humor and side cast of Kaleb as the farm hand.

----------


## max_boost

F9 lol - just lol

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> F9 lol - just lol



Truly a quality motion picture.

----------


## SportEL

James May -Our Man in Japan

Another series I enjoyed with its humor and a great supporting cast in Tintin. 




I wonder if Richard Hammond will get his own show.

----------


## gmc72

He has one, sort of

https://www.bt.com/tv/entertainment/...s-tory-belleci

It's not that great.

----------


## killramos

Been watching homeland… kind of like washing a train crash. I’m not convinced it’s good, but I keep watching anyway.

----------


## brucebanner

> Been watching homeland… kind of like washing a train crash. I’m not convinced it’s good, but I keep watching anyway.



It's okay if you have nothing to watch / background show.

I've started the new season of Bosch

----------


## killramos

Great way to describe it

----------


## nismodrifter

> It's okay if you have nothing to watch / background show.
> 
> I've started the new season of Bosch



I believe this is the final season of Bosch  :Frown: 

Looking forward to watching. I binge watched all 6 previous seasons when COVID stuff began.

----------


## ZenOps

The Tomorrow War. Above average standard alien invasion flick, ok time waster.

To expand on hot tub stream: Watching pale redhead with cat ears having a sangria while floating on an inflatable hot dog, listening to Kylie Minogue.

Second circle of hell here they come.

----------


## bjstare

Ya Tomorrow War was pretty good. There was a handful of super cheesy parts, but for the most part it was entertaining. Pretty suspenseful even though it was fairly predictable.

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Started watching House of Cards, several years late on this one but loving the first season so far.

Need to watch the final season of Bosch, love that show.

----------


## firebane

Been watching Blindspot

Interesting premise... nothing spectacular.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Started watching House of Cards, several years late on this one but loving the first season so far...



I'm surprised they haven't pulled that and used CGI to recast Spacey as someone more palatable such as a non-binary, crippled, Indian; or even Bill Cosby.

----------


## killramos

> Started watching House of Cards, several years late on this one but loving the first season so far.
> 
> Need to watch the final season of Bosch, love that show.



house of cards is amazing. Just skip the final season.

- - - Updated - - -




> I'm surprised they haven't pulled that and used CGI to recast Spacey as someone more palatable such as a non-binary, crippled, Indian; or even Bill Cosby.



See I don’t see why we can’t keep making the rapists and pedos continue to dance for our entertainment.

He could be in jail in his free time for all I care, as long as he keeps making stuff to entertain me.

----------


## Kjonus

> Been watching Blindspot
> 
> Interesting premise... nothing spectacular.



First season was good and it went downhill from there.....third (final) season was hard to watch. Only finished it due to putting the time on the other two seasons.

----------


## SportEL

Definitely watch the Cop Drama Bosch. I have been binging on it and now up on the Final Season. I love the Show Intro song, which factors into a lot of shows I watch.

----------


## The_Penguin

> I believe this is the final season of Bosch 
> 
> Looking forward to watching. I binge watched all 6 previous seasons when COVID stuff began.



I've been nothing but totally impressed with Bosch. It's always over too soon. Reminds me of... never mind. 
I really hope that wasn't the final season.

----------


## The_Penguin

> Definitely watch the Cop Drama Bosch. I have been binging on it and now up on the Final Season.



I like everything about Bosch, except the intro kaleidoscope effect, which got old fast. The song is fine.
Having been a big reader of the Bosch series, I had low expectations of the series, and I was very pleasantly surprised.
Amazon has really delivered. Badum tish!

----------


## adam c

Came across fear street on Netflix, worth a watch

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Watched 'The Tomorrow War' last night on prime, definitely lots of plot holes but it was an enjoyable action flick with cool aliens.

----------


## birdman86

> Watched 'The Tomorrow War' last night on prime, definitely lots of plot holes but it was an enjoyable action flick with cool aliens.



You really need to put your time travel analysis on hold for this one...

Spoiler:

Like at the end when the main character is back to the pre-war period, his daughter is alive with a whole life ahead of her, and he's holding the weapon that can kill the aliens the moment they show their faces - yet he's convinced the war is lost and he's all distraught about it. It makes no sense.

I also watched Black Widow. Tomorrow War wins this one hands down. BW was very very bland.

----------


## adam c

> You really need to put your time travel analysis on hold for this one...
> 
> Spoiler:
> 
> Like at the end when the main character is back to the pre-war period, his daughter is alive with a whole life ahead of her, and he's holding the weapon that can kill the aliens the moment they show their faces - yet he's convinced the war is lost and he's all distraught about it. It makes no sense.
> 
> I also watched Black Widow. Tomorrow War wins this one hands down. BW was very very bland.



Spoiler:


He's distraught because his daughter died in front of him

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Spoiler:

There was tons of shit that made no sense but had to turn a blind eye to or more so turn your brain off. They had 20+ years to deal with the aliens before they first showed, instead it's ASAP rush into Russia to deal with it themselves. 
US military is cool with sending all their available people to the future to most likely die but won't fund a mission to go eradicate the source of the war  :ROFL!: 
They get into the alien space ship and first thing they do is inject a group of males with the poison and go welp I guess we gotta blow up the ship now...just blow it up from the beginning.
Mix in any information that survivors obtained while in the future that could/should alter the future.

And on and on, but I still liked it lol

----------


## Stephen81

> I've been nothing but totally impressed with Bosch. It's always over too soon. Reminds me of... never mind. 
> I really hope that wasn't the final season.



It sounds like the final season but apparently a spinoff has been confirmed which will feature several of the cast members from Bosch including Titus Welliver.

----------


## NoSup4U

Grand Tour: Lochdown

https://deadline.com/video/the-grand...tland-special/

July 30th  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## tcon

> Grand Tour: Lochdown
> 
> https://deadline.com/video/the-grand...tland-special/
> 
> July 30th



I love the guys but this seems more like a filler "episode" more than anything... If I remember correctly one of the last episodes of the original format had them driving around the same area, this preview seems like an expanded repeat. Oh well, I'll still watch and enjoy it.

I hope clarkson's farm makes a return, now that was a unique series.

----------


## firebane

> I love the guys but this seems more like a filler "episode" more than anything... If I remember correctly one of the last episodes of the original format had them driving around the same area, this preview seems like an expanded repeat. Oh well, I'll still watch and enjoy it.
> 
> I hope clarkson's farm makes a return, now that was a unique series.



They said in the end of Grand Tour they would only do specials now. This will just carry that forth and yes more Clarksons farm.

----------


## Xtrema

Watch Invincible on Amazon after good buzz about it. Decent show in the line of The Boys.

----------


## killramos

I didn’t hate black widow.

Some of the extra characters they brought in were pretty entertaining.

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Catastrophe on Prime was a good show to watch with the woman, very funny with darker tones at times.

----------


## Brent.ff

Had no idea that Quiet Place 2 was going to be free on amazon. A decent watch if you've watched the first one, entertaining for a hour and a bit anyway

----------


## D'z Nutz

> Had no idea that Quiet Place 2 was going to be free on amazon. A decent watch if you've watched the first one, entertaining for a hour and a bit anyway



Yeah I noticed that last week so I re-watched the first one a few days ago and then the second one yesterday. I quite enjoyed it.

----------


## bjstare

We watched quiet place 2 a couple days ago. Did not like. Seemed like they were trying way too hard to create suspense, and it left it so open to a sequel it was like half a movie. As far as turn-your-brain-off type content, I thought Tomorrow War was 10x better, despite all it's shortcomings.

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Aye watched it over the weekend and was reminded I didn't like the first one either, their kids deserved to be killed off for being so dumb.

----------


## brucebanner

Wife and I started peaky blinders. Worth the watch so far.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Wife and I started peaky blinders. Worth the watch so far.



The only problem with binge watching that show, is the ridiculous amount of slow motion walking with arms awkwardly puffed out.

----------


## Disoblige

I liked Upload on Amazon.

Upload yourself to a virtual world before you die. Neat idea.

----------


## Misterman

> I liked Upload on Amazon.
> 
> Upload yourself to a virtual world before you die. Neat idea.



They expanded one Black Mirror episode into an entire series.

----------


## Disoblige

> They expanded one Black Mirror episode into an entire series.



That should be the norm to be honest, lol!
Do every episode into a short series.

----------


## firebane

Started Masters of the Universe and not really impressed.

----------


## bjstare

> That should be the norm to be honest, lol!
> Do every episode into a short series.



Yeah that's not the worst idea at all.

----------


## birdman86

New season of Ted Lasso starts today, should be good but gonna wait for the full season

----------


## Xtrema

Now streaming yet but excited

----------


## 03ozwhip

Watched black summer. Not a bad show. Filmed all around calgary and Alberta.

----------


## vengie

Started watching Nancy Drew with the wife.

Pet peeve - I hate when shows try to shock and scare the shit out of you for no reason whatsoever. I don't like being on edge and jumpy  :Cry:

----------


## SportEL

The Boys is Great for those sick and tired of the typical SuperHero storylines

----------


## suntan

> Watched black summer. Not a bad show. Filmed all around calgary and Alberta.



I like how the plus 15 near my work goes to McMahon Stadium.

Fear Street 1994 was good.

----------


## dirtsniffer

Watched sicario last night for probably the 6th time. Great flick.
Brolin and del toro are two of my favorites for sure

----------


## Misterman

Billions Season 5 is finally coming back September 5th!! Been waiting forever for an official date on the second half of that season. 

Be great if this forum had an auto embed function for youtube vids.

----------


## R-Audi

Just finished Clarksons Farm on Amazon Prime, thought it was great.

Now on Outer Banks season 2. Kinda cheesy but enjoyable.

----------


## Buster

> Billions Season 5 is finally coming back September 5th!! Been waiting forever for an official date on the second half of that season. 
> 
> Be great if this forum had an auto embed function for youtube vids. 
> 
> TjIiwtNMLKg






More like "Oldman", not Misterman, lol

----------


## nismodrifter

Yes! Favorite show.

----------


## ercchry

Brand new cherry flavour thats a weird one.

----------


## 03ozwhip

> Brand new cherry flavour… that’s a weird one.



Is it worth the watch?

----------


## brucebanner

Wife and I finished season one of "for life". Not terrible.

----------


## firebane

Brand New Cherry Flavor - Real fucking weird vibe to the show lol, but good so far
Upheld - Interesting premise. Cartoony type show so you try to figure out the cast but they do a good job
What If.. - New MCU show and enjoyed the first episode so far.

----------


## killramos

Just finishing the last season of homeland. Which makes the whole current Afghanistan situation seem very… ironic.

----------


## riander5

Just finished White Lotus on HBO - great show that definitely marches to the beat of its own drum.

Tried watching some Bosch, wife wasnt a fan... seems like generic cop drama to me but everyone on here is raving about it? Do later seasons improve on the pilot season?

----------


## mr2mike

> Just finishing the last season of homeland. Which makes the whole current Afghanistan situation seem very… ironic.



Whoa. Spoiler alert.

----------


## killramos

A show loosely based on current events that has been off air for well over a year lol? 

The internet is not your friend.

----------


## vengie

> Just finishing the last season of homeland. Which makes the whole current Afghanistan situation seem very… ironic.



I got tired of the main characters stupidity/ mental fragility after season 2.

Does it get better?

----------


## killramos

> I got tired of the main characters stupidity/ mental fragility after season 2.
> 
> Does it get better?



Not really. 

It’s good turn off my brain material though, in a genre I find interesting. I can’t seem to help myself from finishing it. No matter how irritating Carrie is.

----------


## ercchry

> Is it worth the watch?



Maybe? … peak “wtf” is for sure episode 4… then it starts to kinda have a story line that makes sense

----------


## killramos

It’s not the worst show I have ever watched.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

IMO Homeland is good overall, first few seasons with Brodie are good, last season is quite bad. Just fast-forward anything with her in a mental hospital or if you see her kid on screen and you will miss literally nothing through the entire series as well as enjoy it that much more.

----------


## Brent.ff

finished White Lotus yesterday. Enjoyed it.

----------


## SKR

I finished watching season 10 of Taskmaster. I didn't mind Johnny Vegas as much as I thought I would, although he was awfully fuckin whiny sometimes. I hate Daisy May Cooper more than I ever thought I could. I feel bad for whoever put a baby in that disagreeable pig.

----------


## Xtrema

> What If.. - New MCU show and enjoyed the first episode so far.



2nd ep knocked it out of the park.

----------


## firebane

> 2nd ep knocked it out of the park.



2nd episode was fantastic. Bit disappointed with how they portrayed .. Spoiler:

starlord and not using pratt but definitely enjoyed it.

----------


## killramos

Really? I thought it was terrible and super cringe

----------


## 03ozwhip

> Maybe?  peak wtf is for sure episode 4 then it starts to kinda have a story line that makes sense



Ya im 6 episodes in. You are correct about episode 4. Wtf.

----------


## firebane

> Ya im 6 episodes in. You are correct about episode 4. Wtf.



hahaha episode 4 was fucking bizarre. That hotel scene... wtf.

----------


## JustinL

Just finished this old show, not sure you guys have heard of it, called "The Wire". It was great all the way through, but the last season was a little worse than the first 4.

----------


## Brent.ff

Have they remastered The Wire on a stream yet? Hard to get over the old format

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

If anyone is a fan of "What We Do In The Shadows", the sister show "Wellington Paranormal" is available in North America now.

----------


## suntan

> Really? I thought it was terrible and super cringe



It was basically a tribute to Chadwick Boseman.

----------


## JustinL

> Have they remastered The Wire on a stream yet? Hard to get over the old format



Yeah it's wide screen 4K (I think) through the HBO app on crave.

----------


## Brent.ff

> Yeah it's wide screen 4K (I think) through the HBO app on crave.



ooo might have to rewatch. thanks

----------


## beecue

The Wire is not available in 4k. It's in WS 1080p though. I'm currently rewatching it and on season 3, so good

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Who bobs and vagene are in Wire plz.

----------


## bjstare

> Who bobs and vagene are in Wire plz.



If that’s why you watch it, you’ll be disappointed.

----------


## holden

F Boy Island on HBO Max.

----------


## killramos

I can’t picture that as anything but gay lol

----------


## Buster

Jesus you fucking jackals suggesting to watch The Wire on HD widescreen. 

I bet you liked the original Star Wars trilogy after Lucas fucked with it too. Fuck me.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

You don't think JarJar added a lot of depth that was missing from the original???
Le shocked.

----------


## Misterman

> Jesus you fucking jackals suggesting to watch The Wire on HD widescreen. 
> 
> I bet you liked the original Star Wars trilogy after Lucas fucked with it too. Fuck me.



It was a pretty damn overrated show. 

In better news, Yellowstone is slated for return Nov 7.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> ... 
> 
> In better news, Yellowstone is slated for return Nov 7.



It's that real? Like. Real *real*??!
I'm so fucking tired of the clickbait BS showing up in my feeds about their restart date. Fuck me.

----------


## Misterman

> It's that real? Like. Real *real*??!
> I'm so fucking tired of the clickbait BS showing up in my feeds about their restart date. Fuck me.



https://deadline.com/2021/08/yellows...-s-1234818067/

Paramount posted a trailer confirming it on youtube as well.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Calendar - consider yourself marked.
Yellowstone is the greatest show in the history of television.

----------


## Buster

> Calendar - consider yourself marked.
> Yellowstone is the greatest show in the history of television.



It's sitting on my plex server, I suppose I ought to for it up

----------


## kJUMP

1. Homeland: Binge watched a while ago, wife and I enjoyed it. Yes, there are ups and downs but overall high quality and intriguing genre.
2. Your Honor. Amazing.
3. Ted Lasso. S1 was amazing, S2 has been a slog so far. Nothing really memorable happening so far, each episode seems like a transition to... another transition. Hopefully on the upswing now with Roy Kent having a more prominent role.
4. Morning Show. S1 was great. S2 to be released soon I believe, but irritatingly it will be weekly drops, like I thought that wasn't a thing anymore.
5. Never Have I Ever. Teeny bopper show with John McEnroe as an intermittent narrator. It's light and funny. I think part of the appeal comes from our south Asian/east Indian ethnicity and my wife loves all things Mindy Kaling.
6. Yellowstone. Heard a lot about this. Will be our next.

----------


## killramos

Cruella came out of premier access today. And is really really good.

Highly recommend.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

I saw the Jungle Cruise movie. Meh... It's ok I guess, but I don't think I'd recommend it.
It's that classic new trick where every action scene is like the camera got tossed into a washing machine with the Blair Witch in the dark and you can't tell WtF is going on.

----------


## SportEL

The Grand Tour Lochdown. I'm always down to watch these guys.



Also, I'm really glad the renewed Clarkson's Farm for a 2nd season, after they initially weren't going to. I guess enough people appealed.

----------


## mr2mike

> F Boy Island on HBO Max.



No holding back on that title.
You know what you're getting into. None of this temptation island shit.

----------


## brucebanner

Finished Clickbait recently. 8 episode miniseries, we didn't see the ending coming.

Would watch if you're looking for something.

----------


## SKR

I got all caught up with MotoGP this weekend. I was 3 races behind but I'm up to date on it now. It kind of looks like the GP and Moto2 championships are pretty much decided now, but it's still good to watch.

I hit the end of my desire to watch British Superbikes. It looks like Eurosport doesn't want to accept my non-UK credit card as payment. There's a guy that posts the races on youtube in 480p so I guess I'll do that again this year. Too bad, from what I saw last year BSB was more entertaining than MotoGP is this year and I was looking forward to watching superbikes and the support series on demand in HD.

On the plus side, I signed up to Channel 4 so I can watch lots of British shows. I'm going to start on Man Down season 2 and Taskmaster season 4 tonight.

----------


## killramos

Attempted to watch the first episode of See…

Does it get any better or does it just continue to be this weird?

----------


## Misterman

Yellowstone official trailer out.

----------


## nzwasp

> No holding back on that title.
> You know what you're getting into. None of this temptation island shit.



too hot to handle was better

----------


## Buster

watching yellowstone now. good recommendation.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> watching yellowstone now. good recommendation.



Ah, yes. That's because:



> Yellowstone is the greatest show in the history of television.

----------


## beecue

I might have to give Yellowstone a try. Based on the trailer it didn't look like something I would like.

Just finished Dr Death, it was pretty good and based on a true story.

Rick and Morty is another one I've been watching here and there the last few weeks, pretty damn funny.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> I might have to give Yellowstone a try. Based on the trailer it didn't look like something I would like.



Yellowstone is Sons of Anarchy but with cowboys. Some hilariously cringy scenes too. Still a fun watch though.

----------


## beecue

I enjoyed most of Sons so will give it a try if it's similar.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

It is not similar.

----------


## brucebanner

Yellowstone is worth a watch.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> It is not similar.



Seriously, you don't see the significant parallels? Both shows are about family, territory, and "gangs". So many characters are the same (Jayce/Monica are exactly like Jax/hiswife), and storylines too.

It's basically a soap opera with violence, just like SoA.

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Still tolling away at House of Cards, about to start season 4.

Also half way through the latest season of The Handmaids Tale, pretty good overall so far

----------


## sabad66

Late to the game but wife and i enjoyed The Queen's Gambit. Would recommend, nice and short miniseries.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Seriously, you don't see the significant parallels? Both shows are about family, territory, and "gangs". So many characters are the same (Jayce/Monica are exactly like Jax/hiswife), and storylines too.
> 
> It's basically a soap opera with violence, just like SoA.



I think it's a stretch and drawing the parallels seems forced.
The bikers brought problems upon themselves, to the point that the drama felt manufactured and I gave up on the show after a few seasons.
The Duttons are under constant attack and it's really no fault of their own. That fundamental difference is big enough for me to not compare the two.

You can certainly point out similarities and themes but I can't get too far behind it.
*It's Kayce not Jayce (likely typo)

----------


## ExtraSlow

They both sound like Fargo series TBH.

----------


## Brent.ff

Fargo is infinitely better then Yellowstone.. yellowstone is entertaining, but hardly 'good'. The first season is 100% a soap opera

----------


## Buster

> Fargo is infinitely better then Yellowstone.. yellowstone is entertaining, but hardly 'good'. The first season is 100% a soap opera



I'm enjoying Yellowstone but it's for sure a bro soap opera.

----------


## firebane

> Fargo is infinitely better then Yellowstone.. yellowstone is entertaining, but hardly 'good'. The first season is 100% a soap opera



Fargo had 1 good season and the rest were trash. Yellowstone has been good enough that carries far more people through.

----------


## Brent.ff

Yellowstone season 1 was pretty terrible tbh.. only got through it cause of watching with my wife. The last season was better.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

_I Think You Should Leave_
Season-2.

----------


## sabad66

9/11: one day in America

6 part docuseries by National Geographic. It’s on Disney+

2 episodes in so far but it’s really good. 20 years ago I was in grade 9 so interesting to re live it now and see how it was on the ground that day.

----------


## tonytiger55

Started watching 'Nine Perfect Strangers'. Its on Amazon Prime. Its actually pretty good. 
I don't have prime. I was watching on IPTV. Episode 5 is missing.. Arrrgh!

----------


## killramos

Billions is back which is a plus.

Also started rewatching daredevil which is still solid.

----------


## mr2mike

> _I Think You Should Leave_
> Season-2.



Finally. Someone else realizes the genius of his comedy.

----------


## R-Audi

Just finished season 4 of Animal Kingdom. Really enjoyed it and have to figure out how to get season 5 without paying for it now...

On the same wavelength, any good sources for Ted Lasso without the paid version of Apple TV?

----------


## killramos

Apple TV plus is the only way to get Ted Lasso without pirating.

Try a free trial? Buy an apple product and grt it free for a year?

----------


## ercchry

> Just finished season 4 of Animal Kingdom. Really enjoyed it and have to figure out how to get season 5 without paying for it now...
> 
> On the same wavelength, any good sources for Ted Lasso without the paid version of Apple TV?



Thanks for reminding me to cancel that free trial for Apple TV, handles down the worst streaming option.

For access to cable based shows… boomer parents’ login, if you subscribe to cable you get access to all the apps for the channels. FX Now, global, city tv, etc

----------


## mr2mike

I don't know... Amazon prime will routinely send you to the latest season of a series when it knows you've never watched season 1 episode 1.

----------


## SportEL

Finished Yellowstone. It's great. I mistook it initially of it being a traditional style Western series, and overlooked it. Great Finale. Can't wait until Season 4

----------


## killramos

It’s eery as fuck to see sport el post something that isn’t his usual retard antivax nonsense.

Makes it more real that he’s a real person who actually believes that crap.

----------


## suntan

He posts normal stuff in the car forums too.

----------


## Darell_n

If you like John Wick style movies with lots of graphic hand to hand combat and Japanese pop culture, give Kate on Netflix a go. Plus Mary Elizabeth Winstead as a bad ass is a surprisingly good fit.

----------


## Buster

Just caught up on Yellowstone. Pretty good.

----------


## dirtsniffer

Watching the last kingdom

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Finished the season of _Kevin Can Fuck Himself_.
I like it.

----------


## Kloubek

Almost finished the "Clickbait" series on Netflix. 

Premise seems pretty strong overall - though I have one or two episodes to go so it remains to be seen if it was all worth it. 

Shooting/script inconsistencies and acting seems so-so to me, which always makes it difficult to get absorbed into a series.

Not sure I can recommend this one...

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Finished watching this docuseries, 100 Foot Wave, it was pretty good overall and I have no real interest in surfing lol




Footage is over a decade or so, which is pretty cool following the main character of the series and also how the location of Nazare blows up in popularity.

6 episodes but prob could have been 1 or 2 less. Lots of great visuals.

----------


## benyl

> Watching the last kingdom



I am utred, son of utred...

----------


## benyl

> 6 episodes but prob could have been 1 or 2 less. Lots of great visuals.



I think it could have been done in 2 hours. I found there was a lot of filler.

It was really well done, just too damn long.

----------


## dj_rice

Squid Game on Netflix. Korean Series. Has Japanese Battle Royale/ Hunger Games vibes but way better since Korean.

----------


## Buster

> Squid Game on Netflix. Korean Series. Has Japanese Battle Royale/ Hunger Games vibes but way better since Korean.



I love Korean film making. Those guys don't fuck around

----------


## nismodrifter

Beginning Yellowstone.

----------


## suntan

> Squid Game on Netflix. Korean Series. Has Japanese Battle Royale/ Hunger Games vibes but way better since Korean.



Best thing is Tripathi Anupam.

----------


## dirtsniffer

> I am utred, son of utred...



So far so good! Knocked out the first season in 5-6 days. Probably another one tonight

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Watched a few _Three's Company_ episodes recently. My God, that's an amazing show! It's got to be something like 45 years old now and I think it fully stands up.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Watched a few _Three's Company_ episodes recently. My God, that's an amazing show! It's got to be something like 45 years old now and I think it fully stands up.



Isn't that entire show a gay joke?

----------


## 03ozwhip

> Squid Game on Netflix. Korean Series. Has Japanese Battle Royale/ Hunger Games vibes but way better since Korean.



I'm on episode 4, its great so far

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Isn't that entire show a gay joke?



No, not at all!
There are very few references to the concept that "Jack is gay" but it's far more than zero. I think it's from the late 70's and from what I've seen, it's handled well.
There's a fair bit of slap stick, physical comedy and a lot of sexual references of the straight variety.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Haven't seen it in ages, and I do recall it being funny. May check back.

----------


## Disoblige

I am trying to decide if I like Alice in Borderland (Japan) more, or Squid Game (Korean).

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Wrapping up watching The Mosquito Coast, don't overly love it.

Goliath season 4 was released on Friday, going to start that soon.

----------


## JordanLotoski

I am back on this one- so relevant now (actually takes place in 2020/2021)

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Finished Mosquito Coast, do not waste time watching unless you like being kept in the dark and watching kids do painfully stupid shit over and over

----------


## mr2mike

> I am back on this one- so relevant now (actually takes place in 2020/2021)



Excellent show! So many laughs.

- - - Updated - - -




> Finished the season of _Kevin Can Fuck Himself_.
> I like it.



On my list to watch.

Watching 30 Rock on Prime. Decent and I only saw a handful of episodes when it was originally aired.

----------


## taemo

> I am trying to decide if I like Alice in Borderland (Japan) more, or Squid Game (Korean).



I read Alice in Borderland is gorier than Squid Game, also Sweet Home (Korean) is supposed to be good too.

I only watched the last 3-4 episode of Squid Game and enjoyed it, will try to watch the ones that I missed one of these days.

----------


## dj_rice

> I am trying to decide if I like Alice in Borderland (Japan) more, or Squid Game (Korean).



Thanks for the suggestion on Alice in Borderland. I likes it.

----------


## tonytiger55

> Squid Game on Netflix. Korean Series. Has Japanese Battle Royale/ Hunger Games vibes but way better since Korean.



FFS. I read recommendation last night at 10pm. At 2am, im can't turn the show off. 

Out of curiosity. Do you guys watch with subtitles or the English dub? I started with the dub. But after 5mins I switched to subtitles. The acting and emotion through the voice was better conveyed.

----------


## taemo

> FFS. I read recommendation last night at 10pm. At 2am, im can't turn the show off. 
> 
> Out of curiosity. Do you guys watch with subtitles or the English dub? I started with the dub. But after 5mins I switched to subtitles. The acting and emotion through the voice was better conveyed.



subs for me but then I grew up watching japanese anime and shows and prefer the original voice than dub.
dub only if Im busy and cant focus on the subtitles

----------


## SKR

This is a what are you listening to, but fits more in this thread than the listening thread I think since that one's more about music.

I've been listening to a 1980s South African radio show called The Vale of Darkness. It's set in the late stages of WWII, told from the point of view of a British Intelligence officer, a group of internment camp escapees, and the SS. The escapees are on the run from the SS through Yugoslavia. British intelligence gave them a route through Montenegro, but they lost contact with the group before they found out their route was a dead end. So an officer goes in to intercept them before they're caught by the SS. I'm only on episode 6 of 30 but it's great. I really like that WWII/cold war period for radio shows.

----------


## SportEL

Didn't really like the Goliath Final Season, but I just finished Animal Kingdom Season 1. Real Awesome Show. I'm surprised I never heard of the show before.

----------


## tonytiger55

Ok I finished Squid Game last night. Holy crap... 
Thanks for the recommendation. Ive not watched a good series in a long time.

----------


## Kloubek

We finished Clickbait (Still not impressed), and moved onto Squid Game. I found the first two episodes of Squid game kinda boring for most of it - though the last 15 minutes of the 1st episode was good. I've been watching the dubbed version, which does make the watch a little more challenging. Not sure if it's the dubbing or a cultural thing, but it seems overacted... almost comically so. Maybe that's the intention?

----------


## D'z Nutz

I've been watching the What If...? series on Disney+. I was actually gonna skip it cause I'm getting pretty sick of the superhero stuff, but I had been hearing a lot of great things about it and gave it a go. It's been really entertaining, plus they have most of the original actors providing the voices so it really feels just like the movies and not just some children's cartoon. Lots of humour too.

The episodes with Black Panther were Chadwick Boseman's last performances before he died too.

----------


## Disoblige

> I read Alice in Borderland is gorier than Squid Game, also Sweet Home (Korean) is supposed to be good too.
> 
> I only watched the last 3-4 episode of Squid Game and enjoyed it, will try to watch the ones that I missed one of these days.



I watched Sweet Home after Alice in Borderland and hated it.

To me, Squid Game and Alice in Borderland are both tied for me. I really like both. I will say that I didn't like the ending of Squid Game Season 1 that much. It seemed odd.

----------


## killramos

> I've been watching the What If...? series on Disney+. I was actually gonna skip it cause I'm getting pretty sick of the superhero stuff, but I had been hearing a lot of great things about it and gave it a go. It's been really entertaining, plus they have most of the original actors providing the voices so it really feels just like the movies and not just some children's cartoon. Lots of humour too.
> 
> The episodes with Black Panther were Chadwick Boseman's last performances before he died too.



I honestly think the whole thing has been cringe. Way to geared towards small children.

Feels like watching treehouse.

----------


## Tik-Tok

I'm trying to like it, but I'm not. Infinite universes and infinite possibilities, but apparently only one where Ultron wins.

----------


## Doozer

> I watched Sweet Home after Alice in Borderland and hated it.
> 
> To me, Squid Game and Alice in Borderland are both tied for me. I really like both. I will say that I didn't like the ending of Squid Game Season 1 that much. It seemed odd.



Finished Squid Game last night too, and I feel the same way. 1st episode was a yawner until the end, the rest were riveting, and then just not sure I like how they left it.

Also, have to watch it in Korean with subtitles. Tried watching it dubbed and just couldn't do the fake voice acting. Way better listening to original actors and just reading along.

----------


## tonytiger55

> We finished Clickbait (Still not impressed), and moved onto Squid Game. I found the first two episodes of Squid game kinda boring for most of it - though the last 15 minutes of the 1st episode was good. I've been watching the dubbed version, which does make the watch a little more challenging. Not sure if it's the dubbing or a cultural thing, but it seems overacted... almost comically so. Maybe that's the intention?



I felt the same. First two episodes turned part of my brain into cheese. It gets better. Wait till you hit episode 6.  :Shock:

----------


## flipstah

> Squid Game on Netflix. Korean Series. Has Japanese Battle Royale/ Hunger Games vibes but way better since Korean.



So good and Battle Royale had different feel to it. But I get the comparison.

----------


## Brent.ff

Midnight Mass is a slow burn, but I’m a fan

----------


## ZenOps

Scared to watch Squid game, figure it would be too real.

----------


## Disoblige

> Scared to watch Squid game, figure it would be too real.



Just be happy no such thing as smell-o-vision.

----------


## flipstah

> I felt the same. First two episodes turned part of my brain into cheese. It gets better. Wait till you hit episode 6.



So good.

----------


## Kloubek

> I felt the same. First two episodes turned part of my brain into cheese. It gets better. Wait till you hit episode 6.



Jesus. Literally just watched it.

Heart feels like it's somewhere around my navel.

----------


## kJUMP

So we've just about finished season 1 of Yellowstone and not too enthralled. It's a bit slow, dialogue seems too scripted and the last few medical scenes were pretty tacky. Heard that the next season is better, but the motivation is now low to persevere. Thinking about pulling the plug on the show and watching Squid Games instead.

What say you?

----------


## firebane

> So we've just about finished season 1 of Yellowstone and not too enthralled. It's a bit slow, dialogue seems too scripted and the last few medical scenes were pretty tacky. Heard that the next season is better, but the motivation is now low to persevere. Thinking about pulling the plug on the show and watching Squid Games instead.
> 
> What say you?



You need to get through S1 as then it really picks up and gets going so give it a chance.

I am 3 or 4 episodes into Squid Games and so far its been meh. Reminds me of a korean version of Saw on a mass scale.

----------


## Kloubek

> I am 3 or 4 episodes into Squid Games and so far its been meh. Reminds me of a korean version of Saw on a mass scale.



It kinda is, I suppose. As mentioned, give it up to episode 6. If you still feel it's "meh", then it probably just isn't for you.

----------


## Buster

> You need to get through S1 as then it really picks up and gets going so give it a chance.
> 
> I am 3 or 4 episodes into Squid Games and so far its been meh. Reminds me of a korean version of Saw on a mass scale.



I'm struggling through ep2 right now. I'll keep going tho

----------


## Masked Bandit

Maybe this is too main stream for the cool kids on Beyond but I watched the final episode of season five of Billions last night. I wasn't aware that Damian Lewis wasn't coming back, I don't know that I can get on board with Mike Prince being the new Axe though? I'll give season six a shot when it comes out but I don't have a lot of expectations TBH.

----------


## bjstare

> Maybe this is too main stream for the cool kids on Beyond but I watched the final episode of season five of Billions last night. I wasn't aware that Damian Lewis wasn't coming back, I don't know that I can get on board with Mike Prince being the new Axe though? I'll give season six a shot when it comes out but I don't have a lot of expectations TBH.



Yea Billions wasn't doing as good of a job keeping me interested in the later seasons, now without Damian Lewis there's 0% chance I'll continue to watch it.

----------


## brucebanner

> Maybe this is too main stream for the cool kids on Beyond but I watched the final episode of season five of Billions last night. I wasn't aware that Damian Lewis wasn't coming back, I don't know that I can get on board with Mike Prince being the new Axe though? I'll give season six a shot when it comes out but I don't have a lot of expectations TBH.



I didn't know he wasn't coming back either.

I feel the same way, seewhat season 6 brings.

----------


## killramos

Pretty enormous spoiler alert?

----------


## brucebanner

> Pretty enormous spoiler alert?



Not really. If you're following the season, you already know something is going to happen.

What MB said above doesn't change or ruin anything.

----------


## bjstare

> Pretty enormous spoiler alert?



I found this out via the headline of a google recommended article on my chrome homepage a few days ago. I figure if the internet is randomly showing me things like that (related to a subject/show that I basically never search or talk about), it's common knowledge.  :dunno:

----------


## killramos

Well, if going on the internet and talking about the main character departing a show 3 days after the finale aires isn’t worth a spoiler warning I dunno what is.

----------


## brucebanner

I'm saying it doesn't ruin what happens in the show, as the season ending doesn't imply he couldn't/wouldn't be back in season 6.

----------


## killramos

> I'm saying it doesn't ruin what happens in the show, as the season ending doesn't imply he couldn't/wouldn't be back in season 6.



Knowing a guy is done with the show has a huge impact on potential outcomes of the finale lol

That wasn’t even the only massive spoiler that was dropped in his post either.

It was a shitty spoiler post, plain and simple.

----------


## ercchry

That was the finale? Pretty shitty ending knowing if he comes back or not  :ROFL!:

----------


## Masked Bandit

I just always assume that by the time I know about something the rest of world has been in on it for quite some time. Apparently Damien Lewis announced his departure back in the summer, it's not exactly "new" info. Sorry if I spoiled anything for anyone but FWIW it doesn't change the episode.

----------


## dj_rice

> I just always assume that by the time I know about something the rest of world has been in on it for quite some time. Apparently Damien Lewis announced his departure back in the summer, it's not exactly "new" info. Sorry if I spoiled anything for anyone but FWIW it doesn't change the episode.



??? Ahh had to read last page to know what show yall were referring too

Speaking of gwai lo shows, The Ozarks Season 4 is back soon.

----------


## Xtrema

> Finished Squid Game last night too, and I feel the same way. 1st episode was a yawner until the end, the rest were riveting, and then just not sure I like how they left it.
> 
> Also, have to watch it in Korean with subtitles. Tried watching it dubbed and just couldn't do the fake voice acting. Way better listening to original actors and just reading along.



Just finished Squid Game due to all the hype and memes.

Dub sucks. Sub is better. 

You kinda see some of it coming but ep 6 definitely hits hard.

----------


## suntan

The thief girl is HAWT.

----------


## Xtrema

> The thief girl is HAWT.






Pretty good performance considering she started out as a model.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Pretty good performance considering she started out as a model.



She's obviously an ambi-turner, so she was born with greatness. I would blue her steel until she magnum'd all over Le Tigre.

----------


## Misterman

> Maybe this is too main stream for the cool kids on Beyond but I watched the final episode of season five of Billions last night. I wasn't aware that Damian Lewis wasn't coming back, I don't know that I can get on board with Mike Prince being the new Axe though? I'll give season six a shot when it comes out but I don't have a lot of expectations TBH.



That's a spoiler for me. Still haven't got a chance to finish Season5 since it's been back. But what is it with this Damian Lewis? Dude gets written out of Homeland, which I figured would kill that show, but it's doing ok so far with out him(I finally started watching again to finish off Season 4 forward). And now he gets written out of Billions as well?

----------


## dj_rice

Anyone Korean here watch Squid Game? Curious if the English subtitles are accurate to what they say in Korean?

----------


## suntan

Yes they did a fairly good job.

And holy shit, CSI is back.

----------


## Buster

> Yes they did a fairly good job.
> 
> And holy shit, CSI is back.



woah, woah. woah.

You speak Korean?

----------


## suntan

Even white guys can learn Korean!

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Anyone Korean here watch Squid Game? Curious if the English subtitles are accurate to what they say in Korean?



They didn't even get the English subtitles right for the English speaking parts, sooooo....

----------


## Buster

> Even white guys can learn Korean!



suspiciouslook.gif

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Even white guys can learn Korean!



Aren't we all Korean here?

----------


## killramos

> Aren't we all Korean here?



Except for those of us who are Mexican

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Except for those of us who are Mexican



Yes, obvs.

----------


## Buster

> Except for those of us who are Mexican



I believe you mean "LatinX - Taco Version", good sir.

----------


## killramos

> I believe you mean "LatinX - Taco Version", good sir.



Don’t you go telling me how to experience my culture

----------


## suntan

> I believe you mean "LatinX - Taco Version", good sir.



There's also a lot of ChinX on here.

----------


## mr2mike

Disney+: Only Murders in the Building. Martin Short and Steve Martin (can't be bad).

Prime: Kids in the Hall full seasons on it now.

----------


## firebane

> Disney+: Only Murders in the Building. Martin Short and Steve Martin (can't be bad).
> 
> Prime: Kids in the Hall full seasons on it now.



Murders gets to a point where you are like just hurry up and get on with it lol.

Finished Squid Games... really don't get the hype about it at all.

----------


## suntan



----------


## bjstare

> Finished Squid Games... really don't get the hype about it at all.



Squid Game was good, albeit too predictable IMO.

Spoiler:

We predicted the old man was the guy behind it all from very early on; also called that the policeman's brother was the guy in the black mask as soon as you found out he was in a previous season of the game.

----------


## suntan

Jesus they dropped so many clues how could you not? They even showed all the games at the start.

----------


## max_boost

Squid Game was excellent!

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Finished Squid Game last night, some of it was guessable as already noted, but overall I liked it and thought it was pretty good. Only thing I didn't care for was the very very ending, the last 2 mins of the show, felt like that was unneeded.

Also finished The White Lotus, really liked it, funny/quirky train wreck of a show. The blonde daughter check is stacked to the nines, Alexandra Daddario also being in this is just A+++++++ as well haha

----------


## sabad66

4th ave flyover right now:


Pretty neat. 

HBO is filming The Last of Us. Should be released some time in 2022

----------


## Tik-Tok

Can anyone explain why the guy in Squidgames suddenly became transgender at the end and got a chick haircut?

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Can anyone explain why the guy in Squidgames suddenly became transgender at the end and got a chick haircut?



Questioning that is violence.

----------


## killramos

Is this squidward show some kind of sponge bob spin-off?

----------


## taemo

> 4th ave flyover right now:
> 
> 
> Pretty neat. 
> 
> HBO is filming The Last of Us. Should be released some time in 2022



thats awesome, thought they were done shooting and only in High River area, that explains why Memorial was backed up earlier this afternoon

----------


## max_boost

Chappelle - The Closer

I liked it but the trans don’t

----------


## SportEL

Finished Animal Kingdom Season 5. The Sound Track of this Show is Great. I'm glad there's only One More Season Left. I hate when shows have way too many Seasons like The Walking Dead and all their Spin-offs, Fear the Walking Dead and The World Beyond

No, not this Animal Kingdom

----------


## 03ozwhip

> Chappelle - The Closer
> 
> I liked it but the trans don’t



It was gonna happen eventually. Every comedian that pushes the boundaries is bound to be called on at some point.

----------


## 89coupe

Just finished season 3 of You

Now started season 3 of Succession

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> It was gonna happen eventually. Every comedian that pushes the boundaries is bound to be called on at some point.



He's probably worth 9-figures and has walked away from preposterous money before. He knows damn well what he's doing and the alphabet people are his puppets.
"I'm getting too big, again. It's time to pump the brakes a bit."

----------


## flipstah

> Just finished season 3 of You
> 
> Now started season 3 of Succession



Full beast mode

----------


## mr2mike

> Chappelle - The Closer
> 
> I liked it but the trans don’t



Smart stand up and made you think a little. 
If you're not creating controversy as a comedian, you fail.

----------


## SKR

> If you're not creating controversy as a comedian, you fail.



That's probably how Brian Regan got so successful. There's a guy who's never seen a line he wouldn't cross.

----------


## Xtrema



----------


## JDMMAN

I just binged "Inside Job" It was absolutely hilarious! For those interested in conspiracy theory crossed with Family Guy and American Dad

----------


## Brent.ff

BBC came out with their list of top 100 shows, so trying to watch those that i havent seen. Currently doing The Leftovers (on Crave). Pretty depressing, but solid so far
Also watching Succession, which is great. 

https://www.bbc.com/culture/article/...e-21st-century

Would like to find somewhere to stream The Americans. Watched first season but never got back onto it

----------


## birdman86

Half way through season 5 of Sopranos. I'm surprised how well its held up for its age. Can be a bit of a slow burn but not enough to be boring at all.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Smart stand up and made you think a little. 
> If you're not creating controversy as a comedian, you fail.



I just watched The Closer, as well.
I enjoyed it at a perfectly medium pace. But to think this has upset anyone anywhere is astonishing! It's so benign. So safe. It's closer to a fucking Ted Talk than a big comedy event. Do these #SafeSpace morons not realize what controversial comedy is, at all? Daniel Tosh and Anthony Jeselnik would say worse things at a funeral. At their mother's funeral!

Then that Norm picture at the end made me cry, on account a Norm being dead. I'm offended by Norm's death. How do I cancel that? Where is my safe space from Norm dying?!

----------


## beecue

Finished Yellowstone and it was pretty good. Must suck for those of your that finished it a while ago with that cliffhanger. Luckily for me S4 it starts up next week.

The next few pilots on my list happen to be Apple shows - Foundation, For All Mankind and Invasion

----------


## Buster

> BBC came out with their list of top 100 shows, so trying to watch those that i havent seen. Currently doing The Leftovers (on Crave). Pretty depressing, but solid so far
> Also watching Succession, which is great. 
> 
> https://www.bbc.com/culture/article/...e-21st-century
> 
> Would like to find somewhere to stream The Americans. Watched first season but never got back onto it



Lost at #19?

Fuck that. That show was garbage

----------


## Darell_n

> thats awesome, thought they were done shooting and only in High River area, that explains why Memorial was backed up earlier this afternoon



A lot is filmed in Edmonton as well.

----------


## Kjonus

Watching "Tell Me Your Secrets" on Prime, 5 episodes in worth checking out.

----------


## suntan

> Finished Yellowstone and it was pretty good. Must suck for those of your that finished it a while ago with that cliffhanger. Luckily for me S4 it starts up next week.
> 
> The next few pilots on my list happen to be Apple shows - Foundation, For All Mankind and Invasion



Foundation sucks. Don't waste your time.

----------


## beecue

> Foundation sucks. Don't waste your time.



Ok, looks like invasion has terrible reviews as well. Will try for all mankind.

----------


## dj_rice

> A lot is filmed in Edmonton as well.



The Alberta Legislature looked like a war zone, I just thought it was Mondays there

----------


## nismodrifter

> BBC came out with their list of top 100 shows, so trying to watch those that i havent seen. Currently doing The Leftovers (on Crave). Pretty depressing, but solid so far
> Also watching Succession, which is great. 
> 
> https://www.bbc.com/culture/article/...e-21st-century
> 
> Would like to find somewhere to stream The Americans. Watched first season but never got back onto it



Oz not on the list.

----------


## Brent.ff

> Oz not on the list.



Years 2000 and up

----------


## Buster

> Foundation sucks. Don't waste your time.



Good to know

----------


## Misterman

> Lost at #19?
> 
> Fuck that. That show was garbage



If you inspect the rest of the list, you can see there is definitely no real order to it. It's just shows they pulled out of a hat. But whether it's your personal preference or not, there isn't much denying that with the following Lost had it is one of the greatest TV series of all time. 

Seinfeld didn't even make the list?

----------


## Misterman

Anyone else notice that Netflix is advertising Ozarks Season 4 is scheduled to start Jan 21? Been looking forward to finishing this story off for awhile.

----------


## Brent.ff

> If you inspect the rest of the list, you can see there is definitely no real order to it. It's just shows they pulled out of a hat. But whether it's your personal preference or not, there isn't much denying that with the following Lost had it is one of the greatest TV series of all time. 
> 
> Seinfeld didn't even make the list?



again, list is just 21st century.

----------


## Misterman

> again, list is just 21st century.



I guess I'm older than I thought. I did not realize Seinfeld ended in 1998. Just had to look it up after your comment.

----------


## suntan

Show started in 1989, I was in high school, I was pilloried for liking it.

----------


## bjstare

> Show started in 1989, I was in high school, I was pilloried for liking it.



Know how I know you're old?

You use the word "pilloried".

----------


## suntan

Jack Ryan. It’s good. Way better than I expected.

----------


## mr2mike

> Anyone else notice that Netflix is advertising Ozarks Season 4 is scheduled to start Jan 21? Been looking forward to finishing this story off for awhile.



Said Part 1 so probably 4 episodes... Dumb...

----------


## ExtraSlow

You guys know they have American Gladiators on YouTube? It's amazing.

----------


## Misterman

> Said Part 1 so probably 4 episodes... Dumb...



Yes they split the last season into 2 parts. But with all the shit show figured out about filming through covid, I don't imagine Part 2 will be far behind. There shouldn't be any hold ups in production.

----------


## Misterman

Watched the first/first 2 episodes of Yellowstone Season 4. Off to a decent start. Picked up on Billions again, got to Episode 11 of this Season 5. Fuck I forgot how hard they're trying to keep the show going. I don't want to spoiler anything if others haven't watched yet, but does anybody else wonder if there is a writer or director change based on Paul Giamatti's character? He was actually kind of bad ass(for a nerd) in the first few seasons. Now he is a complete douche. He was already a cuck, but it was like he exercised all his power at work since he was the bitch at home. Now he is the bitch at home AND work. If there is a season 6 I don't think I'll continue this show.

----------


## Pauly Boy

Arcane has been so fucking good. Even if I have to listen to Imagine Dragons.

----------


## Buster

> Watched the first/first 2 episodes of Yellowstone Season 4. Off to a decent start. Picked up on Billions again, got to Episode 11 of this Season 5. Fuck I forgot how hard they're trying to keep the show going. I don't want to spoiler anything if others haven't watched yet, but does anybody else wonder if there is a writer or director change based on Paul Giamatti's character? He was actually kind of bad ass(for a nerd) in the first few seasons. Now he is a complete douche. He was already a cuck, but it was like he exercised all his power at work since he was the bitch at home. Now he is the bitch at home AND work. If there is a season 6 I don't think I'll continue this show.



That's the way it goes with these shows. Good premise and good storyline for a season or two. Then just milking it until it dies. Walking dead. Suits. Billions. Westworld. It's an endless list.

----------


## Pauly Boy

> That's the way it goes with these shows. Good premise and good storyline for a season or two. Then just milking it until it dies. Walking dead. Suits. Billions. Westworld. It's an endless list.



The secret is to write the ending first and sprinkle in the story to get to that penultimate point, but $$$$

----------


## ExtraSlow

Can anyone tell me if "joker" get any more fun? I don't mind dark, but it's just annoying and mostly boring. Feels like it coukd turn at any moment, but just haven't enjoyed the first 1/3 of the film. 
Tell me if there's a payoff.

----------


## Buster

> Can anyone tell me if "joker" get any more fun? I don't mind dark, but it's just annoying and mostly boring. Feels like it coukd turn at any moment, but just haven't enjoyed the first 1/3 of the film. 
> Tell me if there's a payoff.



It's not really a fun movie.

----------


## Brent.ff

Really enjoying the Leftovers. Season 2 and 3 are definitely some of the best TV

----------


## SKR

> It's not really a fun movie.



Kind of a misleading name then.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Kind of a misleading name then.



Right?

No, but really, loved all the Nolan batman movies, don't mind psychological movies, although I realize most I enjoy woukd be more in the thriller genre. 

If this is just two hours of character development, I'm not interested.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Fuck it, going to watch the bourne identity and enjoy myself. Arthur fleck can develop without my assistance.

----------


## killramos

I enjoyed Joker.

----------


## Buster

> Right?
> 
> No, but really, loved all the Nolan batman movies, don't mind psychological movies, although I realize most I enjoy woukd be more in the thriller genre. 
> 
> If this is just two hours of character development, I'm not interested.



No accounting for taste.

----------


## ExtraSlow

If I'm watching comic book movies, they better be fun. If I want high art, I'll read a book.

----------


## Buster

> If I'm watching comic book movies, they better be fun. If I want high art, I'll read a book.



you do you, I'm not criticizing you.

----------


## killramos

> If I'm watching comic book movies, they better be fun. If I want high art, I'll read a book.

----------


## gmc72

> Can anyone tell me if "joker" get any more fun? I don't mind dark, but it's just annoying and mostly boring. Feels like it coukd turn at any moment, but just haven't enjoyed the first 1/3 of the film. 
> Tell me if there's a payoff.



I barely finished it. So boring. So stupid. Left me thinking "Why the Fuck did I waste my time on this?"

----------


## ExtraSlow

> I barely finished it. So boring. So stupid. Left me thinking "Why the Fuck did I waste my time on this?"



Yeah, I went to the Bourne Identity, and liked that so much that I watched the Bourne Supremacy only a couple days later.

----------


## schurchill39

I think I am late to the game but I just picked up Peaky Blinders on my last trip and finished season 2 last night. The story lines are a bit complicated but I am really enjoying it so far. Plus boobs...

----------


## INITIALD

> I think I am late to the game but I just picked up Peaky Blinders on my last trip and finished season 2 last night. The story lines are a bit complicated but I am really enjoying it so far. Plus boobs...



Me and my wife started this last week and we are on season 4. Enjoying it as well.

----------


## asp integra

> Jack Ryan. Its good. Way better than I expected.



Once I got over the fact that 'Jim' went from paper salesman to CIA agent I really enjoyed it as well

----------


## killramos

> Once I got over the fact that 'Jim' went from paper salesman to CIA agent I really enjoyed it as well



You has to what 13 hours in Bengazi to understand the transformation.

Jim got jacked

----------


## suntan

> Once I got over the fact that 'Jim' went from paper salesman to CIA agent I really enjoyed it as well



That’s the joke in the books. Desk jockey to superagent. I think he becomes POTUS in the books.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> That’s the joke in the books. Desk jockey to superagent. I think he becomes POTUS in the books.



Well, he was military before he was a desk jockey, just a broken back from a helicopter crash in the middle.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Yeah, I went to the Bourne Identity, and liked that so much that I watched the Bourne Supremacy only a couple days later.



I remember liking those Bourne movies, too.
Isn't the German girl in one of them the girl from_ Run Lola, Run_?
That was a really good movie  film.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I will admit to being a huge Julia stiles fanboi.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> I will admit to being a huge Julia stiles fanboi.



Franka Potente is apparently the girl I was thinking of.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Franka Potente is apparently the girl I was thinking of.



You keep her, I'll take Julia.

----------


## suntan

> Well, he was military before he was a desk jockey, just a broken back from a helicopter crash in the middle.



And stockbroker!

----------


## ExtraSlow

A true renaissance man.

----------


## killramos

On the latest season of blacklist which is good fodder when working in the evening.

Also been watching a bit of Everybody Loves Raymond with the wife, surprisingly hilarious.

----------


## The_Penguin

> Really enjoying the Leftovers. Season 2 and 3 are definitely some of the best TV



It's a weird, but very cool show. The last episode has some bonus content. <wink wink>

----------


## Misterman

For you guys that like Bourne and Jack Ryan, you must watch Treadstone if you haven't already. It's some nice prequel content to Bourne, and it is much better than Jack Ryan. It's just super disappointing when you finish and find out they cancelled it.

----------


## bjstare

> For you guys that like Bourne and Jack Ryan, you must watch Treadstone if you haven't already. It's some nice prequel content to Bourne, and it is much better than Jack Ryan. It's just super disappointing when you finish and find out they cancelled it.



Agreed. Really sucks they didn't keep that one going.

----------


## Brent.ff

> It's a weird, but very cool show. The last episode has some bonus content. <wink wink>



there was a standard HBO ratio of dong/boobs going on..

----------


## JfuckinC

I'm lame, Started watching Kims Convenience last night out of pure curiosity how a CBC show ended up on netflix... its kinda funny though i wont lie  :Angel:

----------


## firebane

> I'm lame, Started watching Kims Convenience last night out of pure curiosity how a CBC show ended up on netflix... its kinda funny though i wont lie



That show turned out to be a real gem and underrated.

----------


## killramos

Yea it’s a great show

----------


## beyond_ban

> I barely finished it. So boring. So stupid. Left me thinking "Why the Fuck did I waste my time on this?"



I fell asleep and woke up with no desire to finish it.

----------


## suntan

The supporting cast on KC are hilarious. Man when Mr. Kim and Mr. Mehta/Mr. Chin are together, that's comedy gold.

----------


## Xtrema

Sad creator quit and got KC cancelled.





The spin off Strays sucks.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

It had run its course, though. Anything else they did was going to be jumping the shark. It was great and then it was gone. I'm fine with that.

----------


## mr2mike

> For you guys that like Bourne and Jack Ryan, you must watch Treadstone if you haven't already. It's some nice prequel content to Bourne, and it is much better than Jack Ryan. It's just super disappointing when you finish and find out they cancelled it.



Treadstone was cancelled in the first Bourne movie.
Got it.

----------


## suntan

> The spin off Strays sucks.



Hmm I'll give it a watch as Nicole Power is pretty funny.

But the show is totally unrealistic, a brown guy would never work with animals.

----------


## firebane

Not sure how many of you are into the type it is.. but the Wheel of Time series just came out.

----------


## Brent.ff

> Not sure how many of you are into the type it is.. but the Wheel of Time series just came out.



watched first two. Not bad, a distinct more Young Adulty feel then GOT

----------


## Doozer

Has anyone watched Hellbound on Netflix? After Squid Game I'm willing to roll the die on another Korean show.

----------


## firebane

> watched first two. Not bad, a distinct more Young Adulty feel then GOT



Well the books were written quite a few years ago and more towards the teen/young adult crowd.

----------


## Brent.ff

> Well the books were written quite a few years ago and more towards the teen/young adult crowd.



Lack of T&A will hurt their ratings

----------


## killramos

Treadstone was a massively missed opportunity. 

It wasn’t really that good.

----------


## bjstare

> Treadstone was a massively missed opportunity. 
> 
> It wasn’t really that good.



I heartily disagree.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Season 3 of Vikingane

----------


## pheoxs

Been really enjoying Arcane, 6 episodes out so far. Final 3 are tomorrow

----------


## max_boost

> The supporting cast on KC are hilarious. Man when Mr. Kim and Mr. Mehta/Mr. Chin are together, that's comedy gold.



Yea it totally sucks, no closure. 




> For you guys that like Bourne and Jack Ryan, you must watch Treadstone if you haven't already. It's some nice prequel content to Bourne, and it is much better than Jack Ryan. It's just super disappointing when you finish and find out they cancelled it.



 Awesome I'll check it out just finishing up the Blacklist right now.

----------


## NikoleJennes

Watching Sopranos for the last 3 months.

----------


## killramos

Apparently they made a narcos Mexico season 3.

So that gives me something now that I am done blacklist.

----------


## dj_rice

> Apparently they made a narcos Mexico season 3.
> 
> So that gives me something now that I am done blacklist.



Just finished it. Was a tame season IMO but because I watched El Chapo and the regular Narcos already most of the stuff wasn't surprising but still a good watch to see how everything ties together

----------


## beecue

Narcos new season was decent but nothing special. New seasons of Dexter and Yellowstone are off to a pretty good start.

I just watched the pilot for Yellowjackets and it has an interesting premise. Second episode came out tonight as well.

----------


## Misterman

Up to Episode 5 of this Cowboy Bebop on Netflix. It's pretty bad. Sound track will make you want to kill yourself, it's all Jazz.

----------


## Buster

> Up to Episode 5 of this Cowboy Bebop on Netflix. It's pretty bad. Sound track will make you want to kill yourself, it's all Jazz.



Is it just me, or is Jazz the most over-rated music?

----------


## Xtrema

> Up to Episode 5 of this Cowboy Bebop on Netflix. It's pretty bad. Sound track will make you want to kill yourself, it's all Jazz.



Live Anime adaption never fairs well. I don't think this will get a 2nd season as expensive as it is/looks.

I think the fights/stunts are quite weak. Jazz isn't quite right for every scene. And the expressions are lost when it wasn't drawn. 

Casting is weak. Shakir's Jet is a bit too tiny. Pineda's Faye is too stocky. And Vicious, WTF. Cho is good but it's still hard for a 50 year old to pull of a character that's supposed to be in late 20s.

It pleases nobody. New comer will be lost due to episodic nature (I'm only 2 episode in) and wont' get some of the references. Fans of the original Anime probably are too pissed off to give it a fair chance.

----------


## lilmira

Yeah Cowboy Bebop is very forgettable. Next!

----------


## suntan

Is the chick with the big tits now a trans guy?

----------


## lilmira

Not familiar with the original, the girl bounty hunter is a lesbian. There is also a cross dressing dude at the night club sort of like Chris tucker in the fifth element. I might watch the original now to compare.

----------


## ExtraSlow

The original was good.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Steady.

----------


## mr2mike

> The original was good.



Ok. I'm not the only one thinking the same thing then.

----------


## LadyLuck

> Has anyone watched Hellbound on Netflix? After Squid Game I'm willing to roll the die on another Korean show.



Currently on Ep 3 and enjoying it so far. It's pretty violent, the CGI was a little corny at first but got over it pretty quick.

----------


## birdman86

> Watching Sopranos for the last 3 months.



I finally finished the show on Sunday night. I see why the ending was controversial but I liked it. Also pretty interesting how (not really a spoiler but just in case): 
Spoiler:

each of the episodes leading up to the finale uses a supporting mobster to highlight a particular way out of 'the life'.

Now onto Queens Gambit. Will watch Saints of Newark on movie night.

----------


## dj_rice

> Currently on Ep 3 and enjoying it so far. It's pretty violent, the CGI was a little corny at first but got over it pretty quick.



I was watching Ep 1 and then it got to that guy doing his podcast and it kept going on and on with him and I just turned it off.

----------


## birdman86

Does Yellowstone get better? Watched S1 and found it pretty slow, couldn't stay awake

----------


## firebane

> Does Yellowstone get better? Watched S1 and found it pretty slow, couldn't stay awake



First Season 1 takes a bit to get through but it does pick up and get better.

----------


## Brent.ff

> Does Yellowstone get better? Watched S1 and found it pretty slow, couldn't stay awake



Embrace the soap opera. Passions, i mean yellowstone, doesnt get better till many an episode/season in

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

I disagree.
If you aren't hooked in Season-1, it's not for you.

----------


## ercchry

If you’re not into firecracker redheads, you have no hope

----------


## firebane

> If you’re not into firecracker redheads, you have no hope



They've really let the firecracker go off this season.. good lord haha

----------


## schurchill39

> If you’re not into firecracker redheads, you have no hope



Great tits too.

----------


## Misterman

> Does Yellowstone get better? Watched S1 and found it pretty slow, couldn't stay awake



If you don't like season 1, then no it probably won't get better for you. Just not your type of show.

----------


## mr2mike

> Does Yellowstone get better? Watched S1 and found it pretty slow, couldn't stay awake



I said this too! Watched the first episode and felt like 
@ExtraSlow
 watching Joker.
People said give it another few episodes.
Yet to do so but maybe over Christmas.

----------


## Brent.ff

Succession was one that you had to get past the first few episodes. I gave up the first time until they were raving about it before third season started. I’m glad I got through the first few as it gets dramatically better. Yellowstone is entertaining but not great

----------


## ZenOps

Hobbit rewatch day for me.

----------


## bjstare

Watched about 30min of Buried tonight before we called it quits. For a movie that had surprisingly good reviews, it was pretty darn shitty.

Around the 30min mark we decided to ffwd to see if anything changed nope. Spoiler: it ends how it starts.

----------


## R-Audi

Started "Only Murders in the building" last night. Got 2 episodes in and its been good.

----------


## firebane

> Started "Only Murders in the building" last night. Got 2 episodes in and its been good.



It gets bad REALLY fast.. So just a warning.

----------


## birdman86

Many Saints of Newark last night...frustratingly bad. I had no idea it was about Chrissy's dad and that Tony would just be a background supporting character.

Spoiler:

And the fact they introduced this Harold character and built the entire plot around him, and then just....nothing? wtf?

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

I'm half way through Only murders in the building and still enjoying it, see if it falls off.

The last season of F is for Family came out a few days ago, so good.

----------


## Pauly Boy

> Live Anime adaption never fairs well. I don't think this will get a 2nd season as expensive as it is/looks.
> 
> I think the fights/stunts are quite weak. Jazz isn't quite right for every scene. And the expressions are lost when it wasn't drawn. 
> 
> Casting is weak. Shakir's Jet is a bit too tiny. Pineda's Faye is too stocky. And Vicious, WTF. Cho is good but it's still hard for a 50 year old to pull of a character that's supposed to be in late 20s.
> 
> It pleases nobody. New comer will be lost due to episodic nature (I'm only 2 episode in) and wont' get some of the references. Fans of the original Anime probably are too pissed off to give it a fair chance.



I'm honestly okay with the direction they took of making it a campy style 1960's Batman style show. With how insane some of the stories/characters are I don't see how they could have done it any other way. Everything else has been pretty meh from the fight scene to Vicious (WTF indeed). 

It's definitely a case of everyone wanting this to happen but no one asking if it actually needed too or should happen.

----------


## mr2mike

> It gets bad REALLY fast.. So just a warning.



Some people like the build up and dramatic pause in their films.
I enjoyed it but I'm also in the Yellowstone is poor acting camp too. FWIW.


The topper would be Nic Cage as Ashton Kutcher.

----------


## nismodrifter

Nice Calgary shout out in latest episode of Yellowstone.

----------


## blairtruck

> Many Saints of Newark last night...frustratingly bad. I had no idea it was about Chrissy's dad and that Tony would just be a background supporting character.



In the Italian to English translation, molti santi means many saints.

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

14 Peaks documentary on Netflix is really good

----------


## Buster

> Some people like the build up and dramatic pause in their films.
> I enjoyed it but I'm also in the Yellowstone is poor acting camp too. FWIW.
> 
> 
> The topper would be Nic Cage as Ashton Kutcher.



Yellowstone bad acting is like sons of anarchy bad acting. It's deliberate.

----------


## dirtsniffer

Watching dope sick. Pretty entertaining

----------


## mr2mike

Finishing off season 4 of Halt and Catch Fire.
Such a good drama regarding birth of laptops and the Internet.

----------


## firebane

> Finishing off season 4 of Halt and Catch Fire.
> Such a good drama regarding birth of laptops and the Internet.



Such a great show that most people never give a chance. Scoot played his role so good.

----------


## JfuckinC

People just do nothing… pretty funny! Trying to finish it before it goes off Netflix December 17

----------


## Brent.ff

Man yellowstone this season is a snoozefest.. enjoying Dexter more.

----------


## ercchry

Yellowjackets has been interesting… been watching that along with new dexter… it’s like the old days, have to wait a week between episodes…  :ROFL!:

----------


## gmc72

> Man yellowstone this season is a snoozefest.. enjoying Dexter more.



I know. My wife, who was eagerly awaiting this season, told me last week that I was free to watch it on my own, but let her know if anything happens. I still haven't watched the latest episode.

----------


## Tik-Tok

Expanse season Six starts tonight. Looking forward to it.

----------


## Brent.ff

> expanse season six starts tonight. Looking forward to it.



what!? had no idea another season was imminent.. stoked

----------


## gmc72

> Expanse season Six starts tonight. Looking forward to it.



Really? On Amazon, or some other streaming service?


Edit: Never mind. Just checked and it is on Amazon.

Thanks

----------


## Misterman

> Expanse season Six starts tonight. Looking forward to it.



Yeah wtf? I just got a random email from Prime telling me. I haven't seen a trailer or marketing or any hype up at all for this. Looking forward to this myself.

- - - Updated - - -




> Yellowstone bad acting is like sons of anarchy bad acting. It's deliberate.



If you've seen Charlie Hunnam in anything else, you know that shit is not intentional. He is just that fucking bad. But yeah, I'm finding Beth to be a little over played this season.

----------


## Buster

> Yeah wtf? I just got a random email from Prime telling me. I haven't seen a trailer or marketing or any hype up at all for this. Looking forward to this myself.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> If you've seen Charlie Hunnam in anything else, you know that shit is not intentional. He is just that fucking bad. But yeah, I'm finding Beth to be a little over played this season.



Charlie Hunnam is the single reason I couldn't watch that show. Beth isn't as bad

----------


## Pauly Boy

Hype for new expanse. Just picked up the final book at Chapters tonight omw home

----------


## Buster

The Big Short. For about the 50th time.

----------


## saiyajin

re-watching Silicon Valley, A+

----------


## killramos

> The Big Short. For about the 50th time.



It never gets old because people never learn

----------


## Kloubek

Finished "The Messiah" a couple of weeks ago. Not amazing, but I felt it was worth the watch. Kinda makes you think about how the world would react if there really was such a scenario.

Currently well into Midnight Mass - which is a slightly different take on a vampire series... though that's not a genre that's ever got me going. I'm so-so about it... though episode 6 is pretty crazy.

----------


## birdman86

Working through season 2 of Snowpiercer, the shows been better than I ever expected. Not amazing but still entertaining. Audrey is way too much of a caricature though, luckily not a major role.

----------


## mr2mike

> re-watching Silicon Valley, A+



Classic!!

----------


## Gman.45

> Charlie Hunnam is the single reason I couldn't watch that show. Beth isn't as bad



I thought Hunnam was terrible in SOA as well, but IMO he was decent in that King Arthur film he did a few years back, despite it bombing.

----------


## firebane

> re-watching Silicon Valley, A+



Always blue

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Silicon Valley is one of my all time favorite shows.

Just finished HBO's Perry Mason remake last night, real liked it, starts off a bit slow but picks up nicely. Did a good job at capturing the era it takes place in. 

Started watching Dopesick, good so far

----------


## ZenOps

Witcher season 2.

----------


## suntan

Subscribed to Discovery+, they have all the Good Eats episodes!

----------


## mr2mike

> Charlie Hunnam is the single reason I couldn't watch that show. Beth isn't as bad



Amazing what a set of tits can do to perception.

----------


## SKR

> Amazing what a set of tits can do to perception.



No kidding. I'm sure looked down on for mine.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Lost in Translation.

----------


## vengie

Charlie Hunnam isn't in Yellowstone... 

Watching season 2 of witcher, and reign of fire. 

So bad, but also good.

----------


## max_boost

> Amazing what a set of tits can do to perception.



Best investment ever. Just don't be the dummy to buy them and not get to play with them lol

----------


## killramos

When did Witcher season 2 come out. Good. To. Know.

----------


## vengie

> When did Witcher season 2 come out. Good. To. Know.



A few days ago as far as I know. 
Damn good so far.

----------


## Buster

Just started Yellowstone 1883. Well that got off to a fast start, lol.

----------


## Buster

I understand that you have to please your audience a bit. But I'm pretty sure they didn't have veneers and botox in 1883.

----------


## Buster

First two episodes of 1883 in the books. The show is badass. I've liked the first two episodes better than anything Yellowstone episodes. It's definitely a very different show.

----------


## ZenOps

"4k walk" through youtube. Best time to be a virtual tourist because you aren't constantly looking at the back of someone elses head.

----------


## Brent.ff

Yellowjackets is pretty damn solid so far. 3 episodes in

----------


## ercchry

> First two episodes of 1883 in the books. The show is badass. I've liked the first two episodes better than anything Yellowstone episodes. It's definitely a very different show.



So I need yet another streaming service for this one? Or is it on a real TV channel also?

----------


## Buster

> So I need yet another streaming service for this one? Or is it on a real TV channel also?



Sorry, I have no idea what streaming service it is on. Ask 
@killramos
.

----------


## killramos

> Sorry, I have no idea what streaming service it is on. Ask 
> @killramos
> .



Paramount+

----------


## ercchry

> Sorry, I have no idea what streaming service it is on. Ask 
> @killramos
> .



Are you saying it’s not on regular tv? Or that you don’t know cause you only watch it with Killy? If the second… adorable!  :ROFL!:

----------


## max_boost

> Are you saying it’s not on regular tv? Or that you don’t know cause you only watch it with Killy? If the second… adorable!



Right. Cute. Those two are adorable. I think they share passwords now lol

----------


## Buster

> Are you saying it’s not on regular tv? Or that you don’t know cause you only watch it with Killy? If the second… adorable!



We have one of those over-sized weighted blankets.

No, it was a joke. Killy claims that I'm cheap because I run a plex server. I tell him it's too annoying and inconvenient to find a way to go legit. This is a case in point. What the fuck is Paramount+ for instance?

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Buster and Killy are _partners_. Nothing more.

----------


## killramos

> We have one of those over-sized weighted blankets.
> 
> No, it was a joke. Killy claims that I'm cheap because I run a plex server. I tell him it's too annoying and inconvenient to find a way to go legit. This is a case in point. What the fuck is Paramount+ for instance?



You aren’t cheap because you run a plex server. You run a plex server because you are cheap.

----------


## Buster

> You aren’t cheap because you run a plex server. You run a plex server because you are cheap.



time is money

----------


## mr2mike

Hopefully we start to see a few deals done like Disney+ and Starz.
Otherwise, how is this future going to be any different than old cable except the longer wait to switch between the different providers?!

----------


## killramos

I just don’t watch things that aren’t on one of my selected streaming platforms.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> Buster and Killy are _partners_. Nothing more.



In a hot dog cart?

----------


## Buster

> In a hot dog cart?



The innuendo writes itself.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

I believe it's actually in a Soup Kitchen...
I'm ashamed to say that I was once the one who brought the jar of old mustard...

----------


## suntan

I enjoyed The Witcher S2.

----------


## Disoblige

> The Big Short. For about the 50th time.



Between this and Moneyball, not sure which one I watched more. I love movies with many memorable scenes.

----------


## BensonTT

I just finished watching Dopesick and its very good!

----------


## suntan

The Book of Boba Fett has started on Disney+

Not to be confused with the big book of british smiles.

----------


## firebane

> The Book of Boba Fett has started on Disney+
> 
> Not to be confused with the big book of british smiles.



Woot and looks like the last season of Lost in Space is out this week too.

Been catching up on S3 of the trainwreck Titans

----------


## killramos

Once upon a time in Hollywood.

Never caught it, probably for the best as I might have earned some dirty looks for how hard I laughed during the ending.

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Finished Dopesick and season 2 of The Witcher this week, both really good.

The Sacklers are pretty much evil incarnate.

----------


## 03ozwhip

> Once upon a time in Hollywood.
> 
> Never caught it, probably for the best as I might have earned some dirty looks for how hard I laughed during the ending.



Man I've seen that movie 4 times and I laugh everytime at the ending. So fucking awesome. Great movie.

- - - Updated - - -




> Woot and looks like the last season of Lost in Space is out this week too.
> 
> Been catching up on S3 of the trainwreck Titans



Titans....I'm finding it hard to get through, it was decent first season, but that's it.

----------


## ZenOps

Don't look up. Worth.

----------


## mr2mike

> Don't look up. Worth.



Dumb! Turned off in 1hr.
Maybe bad timing and in 10 yrs it'll be funny.

----------


## ZenOps

I didn't find it funny - so much as true. Spoiler:

Government spending trillions on projects that have no chance of success, and not spending 10 billys on virus research, when it could have saved the planet.  Irony but not in the haha funny way - although there were a few zingers in there too. Not a spoiler btw, just a parallel to real politics and media.

----------


## Tik-Tok

Death to 2021, basically an hour of Onion style "year in review". It was entertaining to have on in the background, but I don't think I could have sat and watched it.

----------


## nismodrifter

Don't look up was great. I was ROFLAMINGO at a few scenes.

----------


## ShermanEF9

For those wanting to go on a fun nostalgia trip, new episodes of Dirty Jobs starting tonight.

----------


## gmc72

> Once upon a time in Hollywood.
> 
> Never caught it, probably for the best as I might have earned some dirty looks for how hard I laughed during the ending.



It really was a stupid movie. And the ending was extra stupid.

----------


## mr2mike

I haven't seen a smart movie in years. Satisfying the lowest common North American denominator on IQ I guess.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Rewatching Mando.

----------


## suntan

> It really was a stupid movie. And the ending was extra stupid.



This is wrong, and you are a bad person.

----------


## killramos

> This is wrong, and you are a bad person.



Accurate

----------


## Buster

> Once upon a time in Hollywood.
> 
> Never caught it, probably for the best as I might have earned some dirty looks for how hard I laughed during the ending.



The ending was supposed to be hilarious.

And the movie overall is excellent.

----------


## Misterman

> It really was a stupid movie. And the ending was extra stupid.



Good I'm not the only one that thinks so. I could barely make it through that thing.

----------


## suntan

We need a people with bad taste sub forum.

----------


## Misterman

> We need a people with bad taste sub forum.



What would you guys do in there?

----------


## mr2mike

Probably mostly discuss car interiors, track hawks, craft beer and Yellowstone.

----------


## suntan

> What would you guys do in there?

----------


## schurchill39

> Don't look up was great. I was ROFLAMINGO at a few scenes.



"He's a three star general. Why would he charge us for free snacks?!" Every time they brought that up absolutely killed me.

----------


## jutes

Once upon a time in Hwood - seen it 6 times and still hilarious. Dont look up - parodies were on point and mostly accurate.

----------


## Misterman

Been watching the latest WW2 in color documentary on Netflix. It's pretty good if you like that sort of thing.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Probably mostly discuss car interiors, track hawks, craft beer and Yellowstone.



LoL, you fuckin prick!

----------


## mr2mike

> LoL, you fuckin prick!



Voice in my head is Joe Pesci saying this. Haha

----------


## mr2mike

The Americans is now on disney+

----------


## Xtrema

> It really was a stupid movie. And the ending was extra stupid.



Not if you have foot fetish like Tarantino.




> Don’t look up - parodies were on point and mostly accurate.



Is it still a parody or documentary?

----------


## JustinL

> The Americans is now on disney+



Amazing show. Highly recommend it.

----------


## D'z Nutz

> The Americans is now on disney+






> Amazing show. Highly recommend it.



Yeah I've been wanting to watch this for years. Glad it's finally available.

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Wheel of Time was better than I expected, look forward to more seasons

----------


## Supa Dexta

I'm only a casual starwars watcher, but this book of boba fett fkn sucks. I enjoyed the mandalorian though. 

The actor is a fat, unbelievable character, the robot that explains shit to him looks worse than johnny 5 (though it reminds me of some other skeleton from the past with glowing eyes?).. The asian chick is just a token diversity placement. And the only thing worse was the thing that came out of the sand with all the arms... 

..yawn.

----------


## killramos

You. Take. That. Back.

----------


## suntan

It's okay. The train sequence was excellent I thought. I care not a whit for the Tuscans though.

----------


## Tik-Tok

As much as I'm enjoying these space western shows, they are troping hard with them. Oh look, Boba Fett is now an honorary Tuscan because he fought bravely as their captive, that's definitely innovative writing right there.

----------


## brucebanner

Watched the many saints of newark last night since it's streaming on crave now. Worth a watch but didn't think it was fantastic or anything.

----------


## The_Penguin

> Is it still a parody or documentary?



Yes.

----------


## Kjonus

Just finished The Bridge on Prime, good police detective show, only two seasons.

----------


## firebane

Well the first episode of Boba Fett was alright Spoiler:

but the black wookie in episode two... that was damn awesome to see

----------


## Pauly Boy

Me and the boy have been doing the Marvel & Star Wars shows together since they launched Disney+. Boba has been pretty slow so far, hoping it picks up. It's certainly not breaking any new ground, but when was the last TV show that did honestly? Star Wars is not here to make me question my moral existence.

Watched Ghostbusters last night though - I liked that it reminded me very much of the 1980's Speilberg kids movies like ET/Goonies & was cool to keep seeing Fort Macleod/Southern AB. It was really nothing special though & just re-hashed the first movie in a rural setting right down to the lines from it, lol.

----------


## suntan

Peacemaker is okay.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

I watched the A&E biography of Macho Man Randy Savage and it was absolutely incredible.

----------


## ercchry

Netflix has what I’m assuming is rowdy roddy piper‘s biopic… “They Live”, it was everything I didn’t know I needed in a movie  :ROFL!:

----------


## mr2mike

> Netflix has what I’m assuming is rowdy roddy piper‘s biopic… “They Live”, it was everything I didn’t know I needed in a movie



Hahaha awesomely hilarious.

----------


## beecue

> I watched the A&E biography of Macho Man Randy Savage and it was absolutely incredible.



WWE Legends? There is 7 more episodes. I enjoyed them all as I didn't know much about their backstory.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Biography:_WWE_Legends

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> WWE Legends? There is 7 more episodes. I enjoyed them all as I didn't know much about their backstory.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Biography:_WWE_Legends



Yes, I think so. https://www.aetv.com/specials/biogra...n-randy-savage

I even watched a bunch of the Stone Cold Steve Austin one and it was super interesting to learn about his rise to the top. I never watched him and thought that generation was terrible, but it was still super interesting.

----------


## Darell_n

Watched the finale for the Expanse. Really great wrap-up and still the best outer space series made, and Canadian with lots of Canadian actors. (even Calgary)

----------


## Buster

> WWE Legends? There is 7 more episodes. I enjoyed them all as I didn't know much about their backstory.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Biography:_WWE_Legends



I'll have to watch that before 
@rage2
 and I go to the wrestling.

----------


## Misterman

> Watched the finale for the Expanse. Really great wrap-up and still the best outer space series made, and Canadian with lots of Canadian actors. (even Calgary)





Good to hear. I watched episode 1, then realized it was a weekly release schedule. Been waiting for the season to end, now I'm about to start binging tonight.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> I'll have to watch that before 
> @rage2
>  and I go to the wrestling.



The one on The Ultimate Warrior is also very good. I knew several of the crazy things about him, but this basically squared it. Super good.

----------


## BigDL

> Good to hear. I watched episode 1, then realized it was a weekly release schedule. Been waiting for the season to end, now I'm about to start binging tonight.



dont forget to watch the x-ray extras for each episode.

----------


## Xtrema

> I'm only a casual starwars watcher, but this book of boba fett fkn sucks. I enjoyed the mandalorian though. 
> 
> The actor is a fat, unbelievable character, the robot that explains shit to him looks worse than johnny 5 (though it reminds me of some other skeleton from the past with glowing eyes?).. The asian chick is just a token diversity placement. And the only thing worse was the thing that came out of the sand with all the arms... 
> 
> ..yawn.



I think this is a slow show and some people won't like it for sure. I kinda like it but definitely not at the level of Mando. The only way it rubs me wrong about Fett is that he's now a teddy bear instead of a ruthless bounty hunter. Him going about trying to rule with kindness doesn't sit well what my preconceived notion who Boba is.

TLDR, they nerfed Boba.

----------


## bjstare

Watched Rhythm Section with Blake Lively in it last night. Had reasonably high expectations based on the trailer and the fact it was produced by EON. What a letdown. Waste of 1.5hr.

----------


## killramos

Last man standing. Again. Doesn’t get old.

----------


## 03ozwhip

Watched Terminator Dark Fate, fir the most part it was actually pretty awesome. There were small things that irked me, but I liked the original premise being brought back.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Watched Terminator Dark Fate, fir the most part it was actually pretty awesome. There were small things that irked me, but I liked the original premise being brought back.



Is that the Kristanna Loken one? I wanna lick in between her legs.

----------


## 03ozwhip

> Is that the Kristanna Loken one? I wanna lick in between her legs.



No its the newest one, came out in 2019

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> No its the newest one, came out in 2019



And yet I still want to munch her box...

----------


## 03ozwhip

> And yet I still want to munch her box...



I didn't call you a liar

----------


## ExtraSlow

> And yet I still want to munch her box...



If that's the bar, there's few shows on TV I don't love.....

----------


## Misterman

> Watched Terminator Dark Fate, fir the most part it was actually pretty awesome. There were small things that irked me, but I liked the original premise being brought back.



After that Genisys abortion it'd be hard for them to do anything wrong with another movie. I kinda liked Dark Fate too.

----------


## beecue

First three episodes of Peacemaker were pretty good.

The first season of Yellowjackets was ok. They didn't really reveal much though.

----------


## Tik-Tok

Book of Fett has lost me. Terrible episode, lame teenage Cyberpunks, the only decent character was a let down (the Wookie) and this entire story is hackneyed.

----------


## firebane

> Book of Fett has lost me. Terrible episode, lame teenage Cyberpunks, the only decent character was a let down (the Wookie) and this entire story is hackneyed.



Yeah I gotta say the whole "cyberpunk" thing has really turned me off.. and for that wookie supposedly being such a "bad ass" in the universe.. he really didn't come off that much. and the way he just sauntered off at the end.. yeah.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Watched _The Croods_ last night and thought it was really good. I've had to sit through a fair number of stinker kids' movies recently, but I would not hesitate to recommend this one.
Oh, and hiding in a cave is what we're doing about CoVid.

----------


## birdman86

Just finished Warrior. Great show, second season better than the first

----------


## killramos

My wife usually doesn’t have that bad of taste.

But man, she had been watching these bizarre real estate agent drama shows lately that make me seriously doubt what’s going on between her ears.

What absolute trash.

Might belong in a pet peeves thread.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> My wife usually doesnt have that bad of taste.
> 
> But man, she had been watching these bizarre real estate agent drama shows lately that make me seriously doubt whats going on between her ears.
> 
> What absolute trash.
> 
> Might belong in a pet peeves thread.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> My wife usually doesn’t have that bad of taste.
> 
> But man, she had been watching these bizarre real estate agent drama shows lately that make me seriously doubt what’s going on between her ears.
> 
> What absolute trash.
> 
> Might belong in a pet peeves thread.



Is it the one with Jen Love Hewitt? Is that still a show? I'd watch her.

----------


## killramos

These shows are apparently reality tv shows filled with bimbos who think they deserve million dollars commissions and have hard lives.

Not sure they even have names.

----------


## firebane

Well don't know what the hell I just watched but Peacemaker is good shit.

----------


## 2Legit2Quit



----------


## Brent.ff

> Watched the finale for the Expanse. Really great wrap-up and still the best outer space series made, and Canadian with lots of Canadian actors. (even Calgary)



When there was ~15 minutes left and so much to wrap up.. but well achieved. 

Spoiler:

how the hell do they bring a kid back from the dead, have a martian say he's going to kill gods... and then end the show?!

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Spoiler:
> 
> how the hell do they bring a kid back from the dead, have a martian say he's going to kill gods... and then end the show?!



They're hoping another producer will pick them up for a film or more seasons. In the books, there is now a 30year jump to the next storyline, which includes those kids.

----------


## gmc72

> They're hoping another producer will pick them up for a film or more seasons. In the books, there is now a 30year jump to the next storyline, which includes those kids.



I just started the final book. The 30 year jump was a little weird.

----------


## Brent.ff

Jesus Christ Yellowstone is even worse then it used to be. So. Boring.

----------


## Darell_n

> I just started the final book. The 30 year jump was a little weird.



I kind of lost interest after this point in the story. Looks like there’s another book coming out soon, trying to beat the dead horse back to life it seems.

----------


## Xtrema

> Book of Fett has lost me. Terrible episode, lame teenage Cyberpunks, the only decent character was a let down (the Wookie) and this entire story is hackneyed.



They totally lost me now Spoiler:

renaming Slave 1  thanks to SJWs. Fuck that noise.

----------


## gmc72

> I kind of lost interest after this point in the story. Looks like there’s another book coming out soon, trying to beat the dead horse back to life it seems.



"Leviathan Falls" is the latest book that I just started. It says it's the final book in the series.

----------


## vengie

> 



I fist pumped when I saw this coming

*please don't mess it up!!*

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Jesus Christ Yellowstone is even worse then it used to be. So. Boring.



This was certainly their _least strong_ season. By an order of magnitude...

----------


## Brent.ff

> This was certainly their _least strong_ season. By an order of magnitude...



If i have to watch 4 minutes of cows running around or 'fancy horse tricks' as filler anymore..

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> If i have to watch 4 minutes of cows running around or 'fancy horse tricks' as filler anymore..



The skids are boring, but cattle cutting is pretty amazing.

----------


## Brent.ff

> The skids are boring, but cattle cutting is pretty amazing.



meh, just 10 minutes of filler per 40 minute episode..

----------


## Kjonus

> This was certainly their _least strong_ season. By an order of magnitude...



I'm enjoying 1883, I feel his effort went into it.

----------


## Darell_n

> "Leviathan Falls" is the latest book that I just started. It says it's the final book in the series.



Memory's Legion is scheduled for May 15th, 2022.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> I'm enjoying 1883, I feel his effort went into it.



Didn't know that was on already. Might check it out

----------


## mr2mike

Ozark new season out. Part 1.

----------


## firebane

> I'm enjoying 1883, I feel his effort went into it.



Check out Mayors of Kingstown as its another one by Tyler. I couldn't get into 1883.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Ozark new season out. Part 1.



May Allah bless you for telling me

----------


## mr2mike

> May Allah bless you for telling me



What does he look like? Pic would help.

----------


## Buster

> What does he look like? Pic would help.



Maybe he can draw a picture. Lol

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

It's _Mohammed_ (PbUH) that you're not allowed to draw.
Pffftt! Infidels...

----------


## brucebanner

Enjoyed Mayor of Kingstown

Will be watching Ozark

----------


## firebane

Well it ain't classic Fraggle Rock.. but its Fraggle Rock and I will still watch it and dance my cares away

----------


## Darell_n

> Well it ain't classic Fraggle Rock.. but its Fraggle Rock and I will still watch it and dance my cares away



Another made in Calgary tv show. Forced the kids to watch the first couple of episodes last night, they were semi-interested. 4&7 yrs old. Kind of fun for me to see all the old characters reintroduced.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Silver linings playbook last night. Wow that's weird.

----------


## mr2mike

> Silver linings playbook last night. Wow that's weird.



What's weird to you? buddy running in a garage bag?

----------


## ExtraSlow

That was pretty high on the list. Yeah, I hate non-breathable clothing.

Just couldn't decide if the underlying story was interesting. It seemed like "shock drama" without enough focus on the characters. Also wasn't funny enough to be "fun" even though I love Julia Stiles, as you all know.

----------


## Misterman

> This was certainly their _least strong_ season. By an order of magnitude...



The season as a whole I was fine with. It was the pitiful lackluster ending to it that rustled my jimmies. 


Watched First Episode of new Ozark season last night. Seems like they're just trying to set up big drama the same way it felt Yellowstone was doing this season. So I'll be disappoint if they end it flat on it's face.

----------


## ZenOps

Arcane. Usually don't like the particular animation style, but it works in this very specific case.

----------


## Brent.ff

Americans on Disney. Making Disney worth it (since Boba is meh)

----------


## Misterman

Netflix number 5 in Canada right now is Midnight In The Switchgrass. Holy fuck I wish I had that hour and a half of my life back. Just an absolute abortion of a movie.

----------


## 03ozwhip

> Netflix number 5 in Canada right now is Midnight In The Switchgrass. Holy fuck I wish I had that hour and a half of my life back. Just an absolute abortion of a movie.



I'll never listen to Netflix and their recommendations again, what a fucking horrible movie.

----------


## mr2mike

> I'll never listen to Netflix and their recommendations again, what a fucking horrible movie.



A lot of garbage and I don't know how these make Netflix top 10 in Canada. My only assumption is everyone has Netflix and across the country there's a lot of variation. But still laws in statistical analysis would say a shit ton would be watching that show. I don't think it's true.
Same with Don't look up. That was garbage.
Have yet to see a decent movie recently. Maybe new Ghostbusters but was that really that original? Nope.

----------


## firebane

> A lot of garbage and I don't know how these make Netflix top 10 in Canada. My only assumption is everyone has Netflix and across the country there's a lot of variation. But still laws in statistical analysis would say a shit ton would be watching that show. I don't think it's true.
> Same with Don't look up. That was garbage.
> Have yet to see a decent movie recently. Maybe new Ghostbusters but was that really that original? Nope.



Don't look up was good for a good laugh on a Saturday night. If you were expecting something grand.. oof

The new Ghostbusters was good and throughly enjoyed it. Sure it revolves around the kids but the overall movie was good.

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Archive 81 on Netflix was pretty good, feels like it should have been released around Halloween though.

This looks like it could be hilarious

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Archive 81 on Netflix was pretty good, feels like it should have been released around Halloween though.
> 
> This looks like it could be hilarious



It appears Will Arnett will do anything on a camera for money. While this does look funny, I'm concerned that Will is not motivated by an intense work ethic. I believe something else is motivating him.

----------


## Tik-Tok

It’s Called ‘Taking Advantage.’ It’s What Gets You Ahead In Life.

----------


## mr2mike

> It appears Will Arnett will do anything on a camera for money. While this does look funny, I'm concerned that Will is not motivated by an intense work ethic. I believe something else is motivating him.



Liked him more, years ago.

Hilarious skit.
https://m.facebook.com/watch/?v=543788885553&_rdr

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Marry me!

----------


## mr2mike

No! No I will not! 

Also Brother's Solomon is a really underrated movie with him and Will Forte.

----------


## Misterman

> A lot of garbage and I don't know how these make Netflix top 10 in Canada. My only assumption is everyone has Netflix and across the country there's a lot of variation. But still laws in statistical analysis would say a shit ton would be watching that show. I don't think it's true.
> Same with Don't look up. That was garbage.
> Have yet to see a decent movie recently. Maybe new Ghostbusters but was that really that original? Nope.



Don't Look Up might not be your particular taste, but it was clearly a popular movie and makes sense why it would be on that list. I'm guessing this Midnight in the Switchgrass movie is just on there because it's new, and a ton of people watched it because it had Megan Fox in it. But after the first week when everyone finds out it is trash, I would expect to see it drop completely off the list.

----------


## ercchry

Let’s go to prison is a great movie. Will can do what he wants as he will never contribute more than that to society

----------


## dirtsniffer

Better call Saul. Into season 2. Great acting, maybe the pace is a bit slow

----------


## killramos

I actually like better call Saul more than breaking bad. He is just a fantastic character.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Can't wait for the season from two seasons ago to finally get to Netflix... In 2026.

Seriously, the lag completely ruins it. I can't remember the last episode I saw. I feel like he was working at a Cinnabon or something. It's like the entire show has faded from my memory.

----------


## KLCC

I was enjoying "All of us are dead". It was much much better than "walking dead"

----------


## dj_rice

> I was enjoying "All of us are dead". It was much much better than "walking dead"



I just started this last night too. Episode 2 so far. Korean banger! I stopped watching TWD right around when I think they killed that Korean actor. Amazed theyre on whatever season they're on now after this long.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

_Ice Age #27: Buck Wild_ or whatever it's called is truly intolerable. It's near a Paw Patrol level of quality from bottom to under the bottom.
The reviews confirm this, so I am not surprised, but if you get a comfy chair, you can plan a nap around it.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Don't hit up "pets united". Awful even for kids movie.

----------


## mr2mike

You guys need to start a kids show mega thread and get outta here!

- - - Updated - - -

SNL with Will Forte was weak except the 3 MacGruber skits. Those were laughable.

----------


## ExtraSlow

You are right we'll take that talk to the parenting sub-forum.

----------


## 89coupe

Enjoying this so far.

----------


## jabjab

I've been enjoying Kobra Kai , it's pretty addicting

----------


## firebane

> Enjoying this so far.



Just as a warning.. that show gets pretty fucking weird really fast.

----------


## ercchry

Lovecraft country is a weird one

----------


## birdman86

This ones been pretty entertaining so far

» Click image for larger version

----------


## sabad66

I’m sure it’s been mentioned many times but we just finished Succession. I think I have a new favourite show. Hbo usually puts out good stuff and this one doesn’t disappoint. I just love how every character is fucked up in their own way and always scheming. Greg is hilarious.

----------


## killramos

Reacher could be a lot worse based in the first episode.

Something to watch.

----------


## JordanEG6

Yellowstone is so good.

----------


## Yolobimmer

Witcher
Lucifer
Boba Fett
American Gods

----------


## suntan

Finally watched Band of Brothers.

----------


## Buster

> Finally watched Band of Brothers.



Lucky

----------


## phreezee

Started Dave season 1 last night. What else on FX do you guys recommend?

----------


## firebane

Raised by Wolves Season 2 is out for those who enjoyed the first season

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Started Dave season 1 last night. What else on FX do you guys recommend?



It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia.

----------


## brucebanner

> Started Dave season 1 last night. What else on FX do you guys recommend?



I thought snowfall was good - Drug show("drama") staged in LA during the 80s.

----------


## Brent.ff

Reacher is entertaining

----------


## ExtraSlow

Watched the Irishman over the weekend. not exactly jason bourne.

----------


## bjstare

> I thought snowfall was good - Drug show("drama") staged in LA during the 80s.



I forgot all about this show; meant to watch it when it came out. Will check it out.

Lately we've been watching old seasons of amazing race on disney+ for background noise TV. It's reasonably entertaining.

----------


## Pacman

I'm slowly working my way through Homeland. Currently midway through season 6.

I've also watched Gomorrah, Suberra, Zero Zero Zero, Treadstone, Jack Ryan, The Bridge.

Any other types of shows you guys can suggest that I may like based on what I've watched before?

I've got Netflix, Amazon Prime and Disney Plus .

----------


## Brent.ff

Americans on disney plus. It's one of the best shows that has come out in a long time and feeds on the spy theme you're on..

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Futurama is being revived

https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/tv...lu-1235090020/

----------


## mr2mike

> Reacher is entertaining



This a documentary on the rusty trombone?

----------


## asp integra

Started to re-watch Suits the other day. First few seasons were decent but when the story line switched from law drama to interoffice drama it started to go downhill

----------


## killramos

Accurate

----------


## dirtsniffer

> I'm slowly working my way through Homeland. Currently midway through season 6.
> 
> I've also watched Gomorrah, Suberra, Zero Zero Zero, Treadstone, Jack Ryan, The Bridge.
> 
> Any other types of shows you guys can suggest that I may like based on what I've watched before?
> 
> I've got Netflix, Amazon Prime and Disney Plus .



Bosch.

I'm currently watching reacher whilst in isolation. Moving to Yellowstone after

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Finished Boba Fett tonight, didn't overly care for it, the retro hipster mod gang was fucking dumb

----------


## mr2mike

Murderville if you like sketch comedy.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Murderville if you like sketch comedy.



I'm enjoying what I've seen of this as well. 
Do you watch _Kevin Can Fuck Himself_? Did you recognize the other girl from that in this? Not Annie. The hairdresser. I couldn't believe my wife picked her out!

----------


## mr2mike

> I'm enjoying what I've seen of this as well. 
> Do you watch _Kevin Can Fuck Himself_? Did you recognize the other girl from that in this? Not Annie. The hairdresser. I couldn't believe my wife picked her out!



I want to see Kevin can fuck himself. Heard good things about it.
I'm finished the episode with the Silicon Valley guy. Pretty good. Lots of ad lib hilarious bits.

----------


## sabad66

Anyone watching 1883? (Prequel to Yellowstone)

Is it only on paramount+ or are there other streaming services that carry it? Really dont want to sign up for yet another.

----------


## Buster

> Anyone watching 1883? (Prequel to Yellowstone)
> 
> Is it only on paramount+ or are there other streaming services that carry it? Really don’t want to sign up for yet another.



all you need is an iphone and siri, right 
@killramos
?

----------


## killramos

> all you need is an iphone and siri, right 
> @killramos
> ?



I mean. Yea that also works.

Or you could setup half an IT department to steal it. Super convenient.

----------


## Buster

> I mean. Yea that also works.
> 
> Or you could setup half an IT department to steal it. Super convenient.



hahahahhaha

----------


## birdman86

> I mean. Yea that also works.
> 
> Or you could setup half an IT department to steal it. Super convenient.



As a guy who just spent a week getting a plex server set up....this hurts.

Also I think I know Linux now.

----------


## bjstare

> I mean. Yea that also works.
> 
> Or you could setup half an IT department to steal it. Super convenient.



Lol

----------


## 03ozwhip

By pure boredom i caught the last half of wellington paranormal season 1 episode 6. I've never heard of it, but I haven't laughed that hard at dumb shit in a long time. 

I'm gonna start watching the episode from here, because if the other episodes are half as good, this will be a great series.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Jemaine is wicked. I will watch.

----------


## BensonTT

Pam and Tommy is pretty good! Lots of dicks and boobs lol

----------


## Shlade

Highly recommend giving Jack Reacher on Amazon a watch. So much fun and lots of kick ass action.

----------


## Doozer

New season of Space Force starts this weekend! I don't know how popular the first season was, but I thought it was entertaining. Surprised at the chemistry between Steve Carrell and John Malkovich.

----------


## brucebanner

> Highly recommend giving Jack Reacher on Amazon a watch. So much fun and lots of kick ass action.



+1

Enjoyed Reacher

----------


## birdman86

> By pure boredom i caught the last half of wellington paranormal season 1 episode 6. I've never heard of it, but I haven't laughed that hard at dumb shit in a long time. 
> 
> I'm gonna start watching the episode from here, because if the other episodes are half as good, this will be a great series.



Thanks gonna check it out, its a spinoff from What We Do In The Shadows which is a must watch imo

----------


## TomcoPDR

> New season of Space Force starts this weekend! I don't know how popular the first season was, but I thought it was entertaining. Surprised at the chemistry between Steve Carrell and John Malkovich.



Just starting to watch S1 E2 now

----------


## mr2mike

> Pam and Tommy is pretty good! Lots of dicks and boobs lol



Disney+ cums through for viewers.

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Last one Laughing on prime video is great

----------


## Buster

1883.

So fucking grim!

----------


## bjstare

> Last one Laughing on prime video is great



I havent watched season 2 yet, but the first one is one of the only times Ive ever laughed so hard I had tears on my face.

Spoiler:

the dildo outfit scene was the one that had me in literal tears

----------


## ExtraSlow

> By pure boredom i caught the last half of wellington paranormal season 1 episode 6. I've never heard of it, but I haven't laughed that hard at dumb shit in a long time. 
> 
> I'm gonna start watching the episode from here, because if the other episodes are half as good, this will be a great series.



 Where did you watch this? Crave? I couldn't find it on anything I have a subscription to.

----------


## birdman86

Watched first episode of Murderville. Kind of a neat concept, fyi if you watch it, they give enough clues to solve the crime yourself if thats your kinda thing.

----------


## firebane

> 1883.
> 
> So fucking grim!



Yellow stone had its moments, but man.. Tim McGraw just can't act his way out of a wet paper bag.

----------


## Buster

> Yellow stone had its moments, but man.. Tim McGraw just can't act his way out of a wet paper bag.



I didnt mind McGraw. Faith Hill was way worse

----------


## 88CRX

Righteous Gemstones. 

A real good Christian family tv program.

----------


## 03ozwhip

> Where did you watch this? Crave? I couldn't find it on anything I have a subscription to.



Ya man its on crave

----------


## birdman86

Anyone watching Euphoria? Its got good reviews but sounds like it might be geared more to teens?

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

All I know is Sydney Sweeney gets topless in it so therefore it's a great show.

Heard it was good but never seen it, interested to hear if it's actually good or not.

----------


## firebane

Just finished Peacemaker and was a good laugh.

Working through Reacher and its bad but his humor makes up for it

----------


## blairtruck

maybe 5 sets of tits so far thru season one. maybe 100 dicks thru season one. 
EDIT just searched it up *Read on for details, dongs and some minor spoilers. After the eight-episode first season, our grand total is: 71 dicks.*

----------


## blairtruck

> Just finished Peacemaker and was a good laugh.



watched the opening dance every episode.

----------


## firebane

> watched the opening dance every episode.



Best intro of any tv series ever!

----------


## killramos

Perhaps a controversial opinion.

The new season of billions isn’t bad at all

----------


## tonytiger55

In light of current events.....The movie Red Dawn(1984) is on Starz Encore Action Channel for those who have IPTV...

----------


## mr2mike

Shameless last season March 6 Netflix. 
Can finally cap this one off.

----------


## beecue

I can't handle slow paced shows anymore for some reason. I recently stopped watching For All Mankind, 1883, Raised by Wolves and Billions (didn't start new season).

Shows like Reacher are more up my alley these days.

Season 1 of Peacemaker was awesome too.

----------


## ercchry

> Perhaps a controversial opinion.
> 
> The new season of billions isn’t bad at all



Yeah, they have put enough of a twist on it that the endless loop of Chuck vs Hedge fund is less coyote v. Roadrunner 

I too find it better than expected

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Reacher was overall pretty solid, waned off a little in the middle but I enjoyed the season, guy who played Reacher was much more suited than Tom Cruise.

Watching the latest Ozark, feels kinda meh to me, might have just been too much of a gap since the last season, dunno.

Murderville was pretty funny, some guests were hit or miss, worth a watch for some laughs.

----------


## ercchry

> Reacher was overall pretty solid, waned off a little in the middle but I enjoyed the season, guy who played Reacher was much more suited than Tom Cruise.




I dunno about that, he will forever be Thad to me, and it’s just such a departure from that role in blue mountain state  :ROFL!:

----------


## kJUMP

> Anyone watching Euphoria? Its got good reviews but sounds like it might be geared more to teens?



The wife and I watched the first two episodes of season 1. It's raw and edgy but the drug and sex vernacular is a bit cringey and seemed to dominate the storyline, so we stopped. Highly rated series no doubt, but I'm guessing it's for a younger 20-30 audience. YMMV.

We also almost made it through Yellowjackets season 1. Interesting premise about a teeny-bopper soccer team surviving a plane crash in the wilderness but the story becomes less believable and more ludicrous with each passing episode, so we stopped.

Just recently turned to the Jeen-Yuhs/Kanye West documentary on NFLX which has been really good actually.

----------


## mr2mike

> Murderville was pretty funny, some guests were hit or miss, worth a watch for some laughs.



Guests that were good were: 
Conan O'Brien, Marshawn Lynch, Kumail Nanjiani
Sharon stone was terrible. 
Didn't like Ken Jeong either. Spent more time laughing at Arnett than acting.

----------


## dj_rice

> I dunno about that, he will forever be Thad to me, and it’s just such a departure from that role in blue mountain state



Or his role as Kip in The Wedding Ringer.

----------


## sabad66

Anyone watch Superstore? Decent show for background if you just want to fill 20 mins here and there.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Guests that were good were: 
> Conan O'Brien, Marshawn Lynch, Kumail Nanjiani
> Sharon stone was terrible. 
> Didn't like Ken Jeong either. Spent more time laughing at Arnett than acting.



Ken Jeong is the least funny pseudo celebrity in decades. He requires a complete script written by anyone but him.

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Ken was definitely the biggest let down, thought he would have been great.

Kumail was the best out of the bunch.

----------


## mr2mike

> Ken Jeong is the least funny pseudo celebrity in decades. He requires a complete script written by anyone but him.



You opened (your mouth) up for this reply! 


I agree he's, weak. Go back to prescribing ped's and oxy.

----------


## Misterman

> Anyone watching Euphoria? Its got good reviews but sounds like it might be geared more to teens?



Wife turned it on the other day. It had that trash bag, stinky cunt looking, Zendaya in it. So immediately uninterested. Starts with her OD'ing while making out with some tranny. Hard to say if it's geared towards teens? With all the drugs, sex and nudity, I'm guessing they can't openly say it's for teens. But hard to imagine any adult interested in it. Can't say I wanted to see more after the first 10 minutes.

----------


## blairtruck

with all the 90s music in euphoria hard to say teens want that. I only have the season finale left.

----------


## 03ozwhip

Watched the misfits last night on Netflix. First clue it was gonna be a steaming pile of shit, is Nick Cannon stars in it....did not know that.

Don't waste any of your time on this piece of shit.

----------


## vengie

> Anyone watch Superstore? Decent show for background if you just want to fill 20 mins here and there.



Starts okay, gets very repetitive and mediocre.

Just finished Reacher, do recommend.

----------


## Brent.ff

started band of brothers again. good Zwifting show

----------


## asp integra

> Starts okay, gets very repetitive and mediocre.
> 
> Just finished Reacher, do recommend.



Was looking to start Reacher, will have to give it a go

----------


## Buster

Reach is pretty good.

and Alan Richson is a dreamy manrocket.

----------


## firebane

> with all the 90s music in euphoria hard to say teens want that. I only have the season finale left.



Check out Peacemaker if you want a show with a lot of good hair band music 




> Reach is pretty good.
> and Alan Richson is a dreamy manrocket.



I only knew of him from Titans but hearing he put on 30lbs for reacher is crazy considering how big the guy is.




> Anyone watch Superstore? Decent show for background if you just want to fill 20 mins here and there.



That is exactly what that show is good for and always has a good laugh or two.

----------


## vengie

> Reach is pretty good.
> 
> and Alan Richson is a dreamy manrocket.



He inspired me to be better looking for sure.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Finished MacGruber last night. PoopyJokes funny!

In the second to last episode, he falls on the stairs so fucking hard, wifey made me rewind it like 4 times. It's HILARIOUS!!
I'm pretty sure it was a mistake and the stunt double is still in the hospital. Simply amazing!

----------


## Misterman

> I only knew of him from Titans but hearing he put on 30lbs for reacher is crazy considering how big the guy is.




30lbs spread over a 6'5" frame is actually not very crazy at all. If he was 5'7" it might be a little it "crazy". One decent cycle with a proper diet should put 30lbs on that guy very easily.

----------


## Brent.ff

> It had that trash bag, stinky cunt looking, Zendaya in it.



Just wow.. hard to wrap this incel around having a wife..

----------


## riander5

> Wife turned it on the other day. It had that trash bag, stinky cunt looking, Zendaya in it. So immediately uninterested.




I cant believe I came to this thread to see another worst take by you lol

I know this isnt ground breaking but I started watching F1 Drive To Survive, holy shit what a show! Even the wife asks every night when we are watching the next episode. Find it a little interesting so far (into beginning of season 2) how focused they are on HAAS and other mid tier teams. Maybe theres no good drama seeing Hamilton win every race

----------


## TomcoPDR

Started watching Guardian of Justice. E3. Can’t get into it. Satire of mixture of superhero movies  :dunno:  :dunno:

----------


## Misterman

> I cant believe I came to this thread to see another worst take by you lol
> 
> I know this isnt ground breaking but I started watching F1 Drive To Survive, holy shit what a show! Even the wife asks every night when we are watching the next episode. Find it a little interesting so far (into beginning of season 2) how focused they are on HAAS and other mid tier teams. Maybe theres no good drama seeing Hamilton win every race



Sorry, I don't like over hyped actors with no depth or ability to play anything but one type of character. In her case it's the burnout looking pothead. And since she looks lazy AF, it just seems plausible that her hygiene is suspect, like one of those people that just lets soap from the top half run down the bottom half, and calls it good. Didn't mean to offend anybody if you like that sort of thing and she's your hallpass. 


That's just the nature of Drive to Survive unfortunately. The bottom tier teams are happy to participate for the promotional aspects and I'm sure some sort of monetary compensation. Whereas the top teams don't need it, and they certainly don't want to risk Netflix slipping any proprietary information. So they don't participate any more than they have to.

----------


## asp integra

Liking Reacher so far, 5 episodes in

----------


## riander5

> Sorry, I don't like over hyped actors with no depth or ability to play anything but one type of character. In her case it's the burnout looking pothead. And since she looks lazy AF, it just seems plausible that her hygiene is suspect, like one of those people that just lets soap from the top half run down the bottom half, and calls it good. Didn't mean to offend anybody if you like that sort of thing and she's your hallpass. 
> 
> 
> That's just the nature of Drive to Survive unfortunately. The bottom tier teams are happy to participate for the promotional aspects and I'm sure some sort of monetary compensation. Whereas the top teams don't need it, and they certainly don't want to risk Netflix slipping any proprietary information. So they don't participate any more than they have to.



I never said anything about her acting, you called her a trashbag looking lazy cunt  :ROFL!: 

Im not offended, but I think its an ice cold take to say she isn't good looking.

As for the F1, you make good points, I was just hoping to see more Ferrari Mercedes content. At least we got lots of red bull they are a decent team, looks like Ricardo made the wrong move by leaving the team though

----------


## birdman86

If yall liked Reacher, Treadstone was decent. But it got cancelled after the first season so lots of loose ends.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Just watched Pee-Wee's Big Holiday. It's really really good.
It is inconceivable to think that Paul Reubens was 63 in that movie.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Paul Rubens career is inconceivable.

Watched Red Notice last night. Good fun.

----------


## birdman86

Finished The Expanse last night. Damn shame they cut the season short. 

Spoiler:

I have a hard time believing they didn't know the show was over so no idea why left that dogs/admiral thing in there. Nobody would have missed any of that if they'd cut it to focus on the Marcos storyline.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Paul Rubens career is inconceivable.
> 
> Watched Red Notice last night. Good fun.



LoL did you see the 30 Rock where he was the severely inbred monarch that Jenna was trying to marry??! 
Ded.

----------


## D'z Nutz

His performance in Blow was great too.

----------


## mr2mike

> LoL did you see the 30 Rock where he was the severely inbred monarch that Jenna was trying to marry??! 
> Ded.



Excellent cameo. He nailed it.

----------


## brucebanner

Finally watched F9: the saga..

I think this one was the most over the top, absolutely a turn your brain off to watch.

----------


## suntan

Boys cartoon is good.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Kids are watching Building Fun and they fucking love it! They laugh like Buster at a Kert Konvention.
I think it's a worthwhile show for kids.
Although the children on the show making the build requests are the offspring of American sub-trash. But aside from that - Good!

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Finished The Expanse last night. Damn shame they cut the season short. 
> 
> Spoiler:
> 
> I have a hard time believing they didn't know the show was over so no idea why left that dogs/admiral thing in there. Nobody would have missed any of that if they'd cut it to focus on the Marcos storyline.



They knew. They also left it open like that to entice another network to pick them up, as that's part of the book storyline.

----------


## mr2mike

Shameless season 11.
First covid episode pretty good.

----------


## spikerS

I ended up watching a show on netflix called "Inventing Anna" for background noise while working. I never click shit like this, so I assume I did by mistake. By the time I realized it, i was already like 3/4 of the way through the first of 8 episodes, and I was hooked. I got very little work done while watching it. 

If you can spare the time, give it a watch.

----------


## sabad66

> Kids are watching Building Fun and they fucking love it! They laugh like Buster at a Kert Konvention.
> I think it's a worthwhile show for kids.
> Although the children on the show making the build requests are the offspring of American sub-trash. But aside from that - Good!



Which service is this on?

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Which service is this on?



Sorry. It's Netflix.

----------


## haggis88

LOL: Canada is now finished it's first season on prime, so is bingeable

Wifey and I were in stitches for the whole thing...there's something for everyone with the wide variety of comedians they used

To begin with I'd only heard of Tom Green, Colin Mochrie and Caroline Rhea but the rest of the ensemble made it a laugh a minute between them

Only thing that started to annoy me about it was the host, Jay Baruchel, just swearing for swearings sake, but it's bearable

Actually started watching the Aussie version (only other english language version made) and haven't heard of any of those guys except Rebel Wilson as the host. Humour is totally different but still very funny

----------


## SKR

> Only thing that started to annoy me about it was the host, Jay Baruchel



I don't even need to read the rest of this sentence to know it's accurate. Some people just make you feel like assault should be legal.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> LOL: Canada is now finished it's first season on prime, so is bingeable
> 
> Wifey and I were in stitches for the whole thing...there's something for everyone with the wide variety of comedians they used
> 
> To begin with I'd only heard of Tom Green, Colin Mochrie and Caroline Rhea but the rest of the ensemble made it a laugh a minute between them
> 
> Only thing that started to annoy me about it was the host, Jay Baruchel, just swearing for swearings sake, but it's bearable
> 
> Actually started watching the Aussie version (only other english language version made) and haven't heard of any of those guys except Rebel Wilson as the host. Humour is totally different but still very funny



I'm glad they figured out what to do with the loser who just sat there drinking Red Bull or hid in the bathroom. He was almost funnier than carpet burn.

----------


## bjstare

> LOL: Canada is now finished it's first season on prime, so is bingeable
> 
> Wifey and I were in stitches for the whole thing...there's something for everyone with the wide variety of comedians they used
> 
> To begin with I'd only heard of Tom Green, Colin Mochrie and Caroline Rhea but the rest of the ensemble made it a laugh a minute between them
> 
> Only thing that started to annoy me about it was the host, Jay Baruchel, just swearing for swearings sake, but it's bearable
> 
> Actually started watching the Aussie version (only other english language version made) and haven't heard of any of those guys except Rebel Wilson as the host. Humour is totally different but still very funny



Yeah we're most of the way through this. Definitely some funny moments, Baruchel is definitely a gaping asshole. Love seeing Colin Mochrie in something that's not who's line, he kills it. Tom Green is classic Tom Green. This one had a couple snoozers, the enourmous italian woman didn't do a single thing other than sit like a beached whale, and the teenage boy was also not even a little bit funny.

Overall, I think I laughed harder at the Aussie one.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

That's Debra DiGiovanni and she's hilarious but she used to just be fat. I think she has literally gained 200 pounds and like you said, could only sit there like Jabba the Hutt.

I hope she finds a way out of her _morbidly empowered figure of prowess_ or whatever the fuck I'm supposed to call obese^2 people.

----------


## haggis88

> Yeah we're most of the way through this. Definitely some funny moments, Baruchel is definitely a gaping asshole. Love seeing Colin Mochrie in something that's not who's line, he kills it. Tom Green is classic Tom Green. This one had a couple snoozers, the enourmous italian woman didn't do a single thing other than sit like a beached whale, and the teenage boy was also not even a little bit funny.
> 
> Overall, I think I laughed harder at the Aussie one.



Pretty much how I looked at it...still a solid 7/10 for me though.

Actually once we'd finished the season, I just had to watch Freddy Got Fingered...you sometimes forget Tom Green was a pretty gnarly skateboarder too lol!

We're on 3rd ep of Aussie LOL...it's been solid and you definitely see the humour divide among the colonies  :ROFL!:

----------


## birdman86

Jay Baruchel is the fucking worst.

Watching the live action Cowboy Bebop. I like it.

----------


## AndyL

I now know what I want to be watching...

It better be good! And will Scott Bakula be involved?

Will he come back to fix 2020?

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Bosch follow-up/spin off show released a trailer, hopefully it's the same show just different broadcaster

----------


## Brent.ff

what the holy hell is IMDBtv

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

I wondered the same thing, I guess everyone and their mother is getting their own streaming platform these days

----------


## dj_rice

The Adam Project on Netflix. Wholesome family entertainment

----------


## Tik-Tok

> [ATTACH=CONFIG][/ATTACH]
> 
> I now know what I want to be watching...
> 
> It better be good! And will Scott Bakula be involved?
> 
> Will he come back to fix 2020?



After 30+ years of bouncing through people's lives, I have to picture him as a villain who's just fucking shit up, and causing years like 2020.

I also just realized Al "talking to Ziggy" was probably him googling everything on his smartphone.

----------


## Darell_n

> Sorry. It's Netflix.



And also called Making Fun.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> And also called Making Fun.



Yes sorry. Jesus! It's a good thing I'm not getting flooded with anon neg Rep's. I fucked up the name _and_ didn't mention the network. LoL!
Let the record show, it's this:





Good for kids 8+ I think...

----------


## ZenOps

Fury Road is back! Shiny and Chrome!

----------


## killramos

Did Crave recently eliminate their annoying tiering?

I never paid for the top end crave, but for some reason I seem to have access to all the HBO max content now?

Some weird grandfathering or maybe a fuckup on my account?

----------


## suntan

Yes.

----------


## haggis88

> Did Crave recently eliminate their annoying tiering?
> 
> I never paid for the top end crave, but for some reason I seem to have access to all the HBO max content now?
> 
> Some weird grandfathering or maybe a fuckup on my account?



I got an email from them this morning:




> We’ve got some exciting news for you!
> 
> We previously communicated that you are receiving access to additional content from Crave Total on a promotional basis until March 29, 2022.
> 
> As a valued subscriber, we are pleased to advise you that we have extended access to this content at your current subscription price, for as long as this subscription remains active.1 This means that you will continue to have access to thousands of hours of additional content, including the latest originals from HBO and HBO Max in both English and French, the biggest Hollywood blockbusters and the best French-language content in Canada.
> 
> As always, you can manage your Crave subscription here.
> 
> Your Crave Team



I get Crave through my Triangle Select Membership, so basically pays for itself...hopefully it stays on for next year!

----------


## killramos

I think this will net work out for them, I’ll keep giving them money now rather than put the effort in to get HBO max.

Cool.

----------


## APC

Recently watched the new Bond (Daniel Craig) chronologically on crave and it stands out better in sequence than every 2-3 years when it was released (I enjoyed it more).

----------


## Xtrema

> I wondered the same thing, I guess everyone and their mother is getting their own streaming platform these days



It's basically Amazon's Hulu. Ad supported.

----------


## Misterman

> Recently watched the new Bond (Daniel Craig) chronologically on crave and it stands out better in sequence than every 2-3 years when it was released (I enjoyed it more).



Definitely helped to watch a youtube recap video before watching the latest movie.

----------


## haggis88

Rewatching Star Trek: TNG, then all the TNG Movies, then Picard Season 1 and hopefully by that time I can binge Picard Season 2

----------


## ExtraSlow

TNG is excellent.

----------


## Buster

Ds9 good also

----------


## haggis88

> Ds9 good also






> TNG is excellent.



Then I would recommend Picard, but definitely do the movies before watching, especially Nemesis as it leads into it

----------


## Xtrema

> Then I would recommend Picard, but definitely do the movies before watching, especially Nemesis as it leads into it



All things Q and Borg.

----------


## killramos

I enjoyed TNG. But man it’s a lot of episodes to get through. I think I made it a few seasons in while I was in university and had more time on my hands?

Currently watching the last 2 season of GoT that I never saw because I refused to pay for HBO lol

----------


## Xtrema



----------


## birdman86

Watched ep 1 of Moon Knight yesterday, decent start to the series

----------


## Sentry

GF got us on some retro trash tonight

----------


## Brent.ff

Alone is on Prime now. It’s pretty good random crap

----------


## Inzane

> Rewatching Star Trek: TNG, then all the TNG Movies, then Picard Season 1 and hopefully by that time I can binge Picard Season 2



Picard season 1 was absolute crap. I saw the first episode of season 2 so far. It was 'ok', but I won't hold my breath on it not taking a dive again in future episodes. The current show runners of nu-Trek just don't know (or care about?) Star Trek. These modern shows seem to be made by people that don't like Star Trek for people that don't like Star Trek.

----------


## killramos

> Watched ep 1 of Moon Knight yesterday, decent start to the series



This show is just venom with an Egyptian theme.

Change my mind.

----------


## Buster

> This show is just venom with an Egyptian theme.
> 
> Change my mind.



Yup

With some batman mixed in there

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Apparently my kids are watching this fuckin chunk of society at 7pm during a fucking NHL game:




Nice! Good jorb Society! A constant barrage of retards gambling their KFC money away isn't enough. Now we need some cunt swearing at a Benetton ad worth of minorities during a fucking hockey game.

So so many lessons I get to teach.
It's interrupting my reconciling.

----------


## ExtraSlow

If I ever figure out how gambling works I'm going to really fund a lot of social goods.

----------


## killramos

Trying the flight attendant with the wife.

Different. Not terrible, definitely not what I expected.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Sounds artistic.

----------


## killramos

Apt description

----------


## Buster

> Apparently my kids are watching this fuckin chunk of society at 7pm during a fucking NHL game:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice! Good jorb Society! A constant barrage of retards gambling their KFC money away isn't enough. Now we need some cunt swearing at a Benetton ad worth of minorities during a fucking hockey game.
> 
> So so many lessons I get to teach.
> It's interrupting my reconciling.



I'm sure there are smart people who think betting on sports is entertaining. I just haven't encountered a smart one yet.

----------


## Doozer

> Trying the flight attendant with the wife.



Good start. Try the french maid next, and then work your way up to pool repairman after that.

----------


## brucebanner

> Trying the flight attendant with the wife.
> 
> Different. Not terrible, definitely not what I expected.



Tolerable. Kaley Cuoco is hawwt.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Watched a few Tacoma FD and it's good.
Broken Lizard aka Super Troopers.
It's on Crave.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Watched a few Tacoma FD and it's good.
> Broken Lizard aka Super Troopers.
> It's on Crave.



Is it as good as Super Troopers, or as bad as literally everything single other film they've made?

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Is it as good as Super Troopers, or as bad as literally everything single other film they've made?



Geez, I think I may not have actually seen any of the others. It's television... So... It's not vulgar enough.

I'm not sure the right answer. Only 30 min commitment to give it a try. It's no _I Think You Should Leave_, but it's funny.

----------


## killramos

Decided to watch the sopranos again.

Always a good watch.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Is it as good as Super Troopers, or as bad as literally everything single other film they've made?



Yes

----------


## Brent.ff

> Is it as good as Super Troopers, or as bad as literally everything single other film they've made?



I thought way better then their other films. Good time waster

----------


## firebane

New show out called Open Range on Amazon with Josh Brolin.

Interesting idea but only a few episodes out yet.

----------


## Darell_n

> New show out called Open Range on Amazon with Josh Brolin.
> 
> Interesting idea but only a few episodes out yet.



I’ll be keeping up on this one too. Has potential to be great or steaming horse excrement.

----------


## Inzane

I watched Metal Lords on Netflix recently, which was kind of funny. It was like a mix of American Pie and School of Rock, with a pinch of Cobra Kai vibe (without the karate of course) for good measure. Its worth ~ 90 minutes of your time, especially if you're a fan of metal.

----------


## dj_rice

Finally got into the Peaky Blinders on Netflix. Sad I dont have BBC to watch the new season

----------


## beecue

Better Call Saul is back! Just like Breaking Bad every season is better than the last.

----------


## 88CRX

Really liking 'Winning Time' right now. 

» Click image for larger version

----------


## brucebanner

> Really liking 'Winning Time' right now. 
> 
> » Click image for larger version



Also enjoying. Different, but I like it.

----------


## Misterman

> Better Call Saul is back! Just like Breaking Bad every season is better than the last.



Looking forward to starting Season 5 now that it's on Netflix. Just have to wait till I'm home and can watch with the wife, it's one of the shows we watch together. I didn't realize it at first, but I put together that the black and white scenes in Season 4 of him working at the cinnabon place is post Breaking Bad after he has fled and changed identities. Makes more sense now.

----------


## bjstare

> Looking forward to starting Season 5 now that it's on Netflix. Just have to wait till I'm home and can watch with the wife, it's one of the shows we watch together. I didn't realize it at first, but I put together that the black and white scenes in Season 4 of him working at the cinnabon place is post Breaking Bad after he has fled and changed identities. Makes more sense now.



It took you 4 seasons to get that?  :ROFL!:

----------


## Buster

Fuck off with the spoilers guys.

----------


## Brent.ff

> It took you 4 seasons to get that?



was really wondering what he was thinking for the first three seasons.. hell the first shot of the whole show is of him at cinnabon

----------


## rage2

> I watched Metal Lords on Netflix recently, which was kind of funny. It was like a mix of American Pie and School of Rock, with a pinch of Cobra Kai vibe (without the karate of course) for good measure. Its worth ~ 90 minutes of your time, especially if you're a fan of metal.



Decent background entertainment, mostly for the soundtrack. Movie and storyline is terrible tho. Not really a metal movie or anything imo. Performing war pigs was a nice touch, since I’ve always had a soft spot for that song.

----------


## 88CRX

> Fuck off with the spoilers guys.



Mike dies.

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Finished the season of Yellowjackets, liked it, different but worth a watch.

Apparently I missed the last season of Ray Donovan as I started to watch the movie and was like da fuck is going on  :ROFL!:  so going to watch the last season before attempting the movie again

----------


## suntan

> Fuck off with the spoilers guys.



He works at a Cinnabon.

----------


## mr2mike

> Fuck off with the spoilers guys.



Walt turns gay. Saul joins him in Thailand.

----------


## schurchill39

> Finally got into the Peaky Blinders on Netflix. Sad I dont have BBC to watch the new season



It will be coming to Netflix in a few months. They just put it out on BBC first. You can stream it from not-legal sites now if you want though.

----------


## Inzane

> Decent background entertainment, mostly for the soundtrack. Movie and storyline is terrible tho. Not really a metal movie or anything imo.



Its not going to have lasting appeal like School of Rock (an inevitable comparison). It probably won't hold up on repeat viewings. But it was watchable enough for the first time and good for a laugh or two. It would've benefited from more conflict with other bands, and perhaps another member or two in the primary cast's band.

----------


## C4S

Ranking of Kings! 

 :thumbs up:  :thumbs up:  :Love: 

Awesome! But sure make me cry ...  :Cry:

----------


## Misterman

> It took you 4 seasons to get that?



1 season. But I'm glad you have something to feel superior about now. 






> Fuck off with the spoilers guys.



That was definitely not a spoiler.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

I'm watching this.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Fuck off with the spoilers guys.



Most underappreciated post of 2022.

----------


## Buster

> Most underappreciated post of 2022.



All of my posts are under-appreciated.

----------


## lilmira

Johnny Depp/Amber Turd trial, JD is a funny dude alright, Amber is a....yeah

----------


## birdman86

> Johnny Depp/Amber Turd trial, JD is a funny dude alright, Amber is a....yeah



Crazy or not I can think of a few threesomes worse than Amber Heard and Cara Delevigne.

----------


## lilmira

Amber and her friend grumpy?

----------


## ercchry

Season 2 of Russian Doll is something

----------


## killramos

Missed last weeks so I am doubling up.

Who the fuck green lit this halo show. Unbelievable.

----------


## birdman86

Watched Uncharted last night. Marky Mark wasn't terrible as Sully but couldn't buy spiderman as Nathan Drake for a second. CGI action scenes were trash, I'm pretty sure they used in-game animations for some of it.

Still though, I've seen worse.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Watched more Tacoma FD.
It's fucking HILARIOUS! Maybe it's not technically "Broken Lizard" but it's Farvre, the guy with the mustache (not the Mexican) and the guy who ate all the mushrooms before they got pulled over.

----------


## haggis88

> Picard season 1 was absolute crap. I saw the first episode of season 2 so far. It was 'ok', but I won't hold my breath on it not taking a dive again in future episodes. The current show runners of nu-Trek just don't know (or care about?) Star Trek. These modern shows seem to be made by people that don't like Star Trek for people that don't like Star Trek.



Man I'm defo not a Trekkie by any definition of the word, I just grew up with TNG being on TV and having watched Patrick Stewart in a couple of Shakespeare plays I just really enjoy it - Isa Brionnes was good eye candy in S1, hope she stays hot for 2 and 3, that being said Michelle Hurd would probably get it too...Alison Pill, well I'd defo need some kind of pill 




> I'm sure there are smart people who think betting on sports is entertaining. I just haven't encountered a smart one yet.



What's your bar for smart? I've yet to find a market on North American sports that's worth betting on




> Tolerable. Kaley Cuoco is hawwt.



I fucking LOVE Kaley, ever since 8 Simple Rules...i watched the first ep of Flight Attendant...might need to stick with it

----------


## Buster

Went to The Northman tonight. Usual Eggers genius.  Serious movie.

----------


## dirtsniffer

Season 6 of better call saul

----------


## vengie

> Went to The Northman tonight. Usual Eggers genius. Serious movie.



This excites me

----------


## Sentry

Been following this guys build for over a year, very entertaining watching him do more with less. He started out with a small harbor freight engine swapped into his Insight, and then progressively modified it more and more trying to achieve performance out of it, swapped in a bigger harbor freight engine, followed the same mod path, added EFI to it, and now finally bolted on one of those baby Aisin blowers to it.

----------


## haggis88

> Been following this guys build for over a year, very entertaining watching him do more with less. He started out with a small harbor freight engine swapped into his Insight, and then progressively modified it more and more trying to achieve performance out of it, swapped in a bigger harbor freight engine, followed the same mod path, added EFI to it, and now finally bolted on one of those baby Aisin blowers to it.



Looks like fun, I'll need to check this one out...bookmarked for future reference

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Actually looked at Crave after googling HBO Max Canada, god damn looks leaps and bounds better than Netflix. 

There's been sweet fuck all available on Netflix lately, not sure if it's Covid backlog or the fact everyone has their own streaming platform so why farm anything out to Netflix.

With all the talk of Netflix cracking down on password sharing I think I might actually drop Netflix after having it for so long I can't remember.

----------


## Buster

Went to see Jim Jefferies tonight. Was great.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Went to see Jim Jefferies tonight. Was great.



Fuck.
Is there more shows? Where?

----------


## haggis88

> Actually looked at Crave after googling HBO Max Canada, god damn looks leaps and bounds better than Netflix. 
> 
> There's been sweet fuck all available on Netflix lately, not sure if it's Covid backlog or the fact everyone has their own streaming platform so why farm anything out to Netflix.
> 
> With all the talk of Netflix cracking down on password sharing I think I might actually drop Netflix after having it for so long I can't remember.



Quality of shows? Perhaps.

Quality of UI? Resoundingly no.

----------


## bjstare

> Went to see Jim Jefferies tonight. Was great.



I found out about this too late, otherwise I would’ve gone. He’s hilarious.

----------


## killramos

I’d give crave a demo before you start drawing conclusions.

The UI is crap, the stream quality is worse, and it has a nasty habit of making me log in every time I want to use it.

But Telus throws it in free along with my Netflix so I basically dgaf.

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Might do just that, promo first month is only a dollar so could be worthwhile to see if it's worth paying for. 

Netflix hasn't put out anything other than crappy documentaries and terrible reality shows recently. Last good thing was the half season of Ozark.

----------


## killramos

I find Netflix has rights to 3-4 old shows I like to watch as background noise. I don’t watch much if any of their new stuff, almost all of it in the last few years has been literal junk.

That said I think I get good value for it.

----------


## Buster

> I found out about this too late, otherwise I would’ve gone. He’s hilarious.



exactly what you would expect from a JJ show

----------


## JustinL

> Picard season 1 was absolute crap. I saw the first episode of season 2 so far. It was 'ok', but I won't hold my breath on it not taking a dive again in future episodes. The current show runners of nu-Trek just don't know (or care about?) Star Trek. These modern shows seem to be made by people that don't like Star Trek for people that don't like Star Trek.



I'm watching Picard season 2. It's so bad. You're right about it being a show by people who don't like Star Trek and don't understand why it was so popular in it's heyday. I consider myself pretty socially liberal, but I feel like the writers of "nu-Trek" are hell bent on force feeding a narrative at the expense of telling a good story. Old Trek highlighted how diversity and individuality are so important by creating an enemy that is a perfect foil in the Borg. Now we get speeches to the audience.

Example (minor spoiler): Young Guinan is all despondent about the year 2023 and how bad the human race has become despite being on the planet since the 1800's through a couple of world wars. She says "They're killing their own planet!" before hopping into a first gen Ford Bronco which has got to be one of the worst vehicles in terms of efficiency and pollution. There's also no mention of the events of "Time's Arrow" in the episode, which makes me think the writers didn't even watch TNG before diving in on this show.

----------


## Gman.45

> I'm watching Picard season 2. It's so bad. You're right about it being a show by people who don't like Star Trek and don't understand why it was so popular in it's heyday. I consider myself pretty socially liberal, but I feel like the writers of "nu-Trek" are hell bent on force feeding a narrative at the expense of telling a good story. Old Trek highlighted how diversity and individuality are so important by creating an enemy that is a perfect foil in the Borg. Now we get speeches to the audience.
> 
> Example (minor spoiler): Young Guinan is all despondent about the year 2023 and how bad the human race has become despite being on the planet since the 1800's through a couple of world wars. She says "They're killing their own planet!" before hopping into a first gen Ford Bronco which has got to be one of the worst vehicles in terms of efficiency and pollution. There's also no mention of the events of "Time's Arrow" in the episode, which makes me think the writers didn't even watch TNG before diving in on this show.



+1. Many of the same people so far as production goes, writers, etc, who are doing Halo are doing Picard. Should be all that needs to be said - both are terrible. Like beyond awful. Picard S1 was somewhat tolerable, but S2, good god.

- - - Updated - - -




> Been following this guys build for over a year, very entertaining watching him do more with less. He started out with a small harbor freight engine swapped into his Insight, and then progressively modified it more and more trying to achieve performance out of it, swapped in a bigger harbor freight engine, followed the same mod path, added EFI to it, and now finally bolted on one of those baby Aisin blowers to it.



It still surprises me how frequently someone can post a link to a new YT channel that interests me, which I've not heard of before. Thanks Sentry, had a gas watching this channel's last year or so worth of vids. Cars/engines have never been my "thing" (I've done a fair bit of work on firearms, airguns, r+d with both, etc, but never cars/motors), so this channel has been a learning experience for me along with serious entertainment value being there.

----------


## Buster

There is so much content nowadays that there is no excuse for watching shows that are not AAA

----------


## birdman86

> You're right about it being a show by people who don't like Star Trek and don't understand why it was so popular in it's heyday.



Just curious what you think of Discovery? I've heard the same thing said about it, but I like it a lot with the massive exception being Burnam is so fucking annoying. I also could never get into OG trek...I just like space ships.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> There's also no mention of the events of "Time's Arrow" in the episode, which makes me think the writers didn't even watch TNG before diving in on this show.



I just watched that episode last night and it bugged me at first, but in that time/universe The Federation didn't exist, so Picard and crew never went back to the 1800's, so he and Guinan never met. What bugs me more is that as soon as Borg Queen went back, she should have had the ability with the rest of the Borg. Like wasn't that a thing in TNG?

----------


## suntan

> I'm watching Picard season 2. It's so bad. You're right about it being a show by people who don't like Star Trek and don't understand why it was so popular in it's heyday. I consider myself pretty socially liberal, but I feel like the writers of "nu-Trek" are hell bent on force feeding a narrative at the expense of telling a good story. Old Trek highlighted how diversity and individuality are so important by creating an enemy that is a perfect foil in the Borg. Now we get speeches to the audience.
> 
> Example (minor spoiler): Young Guinan is all despondent about the year 2023 and how bad the human race has become despite being on the planet since the 1800's through a couple of world wars. She says "They're killing their own planet!" before hopping into a first gen Ford Bronco which has got to be one of the worst vehicles in terms of efficiency and pollution. There's also no mention of the events of "Time's Arrow" in the episode, which makes me think the writers didn't even watch TNG before diving in on this show.



And evil Data drives a Tesla.

Maybe they're saying something?

----------


## Inzane

> I'm watching Picard season 2. It's so bad. You're right about it being a show by people who don't like Star Trek and don't understand why it was so popular in it's heyday. I consider myself pretty socially liberal, but I feel like the writers of "nu-Trek" are hell bent on force feeding a narrative at the expense of telling a good story. Old Trek highlighted how diversity and individuality are so important by creating an enemy that is a perfect foil in the Borg. Now we get speeches to the audience.
> 
> Example (minor spoiler): Young Guinan is all despondent about the year 2023 and how bad the human race has become despite being on the planet since the 1800's through a couple of world wars. She says "They're killing their own planet!" before hopping into a first gen Ford Bronco which has got to be one of the worst vehicles in terms of efficiency and pollution. There's also no mention of the events of "Time's Arrow" in the episode, which makes me think the writers didn't even watch TNG before diving in on this show.



I know the Guinan scene you're talking about. I think they crammed 3 or 4 pointed "messages" into that conversation. Environmentalism was one... I think she threw something in there about class-ism and white privilege as well. (and I'm probably forgetting one) Good god.

----------


## JustinL

> Just curious what you think of Discovery? I've heard the same thing said about it, but I like it a lot with the massive exception being Burnam is so fucking annoying. I also could never get into OG trek...I just like space ships.



I like slow thoughtful science fiction. OG trek was very formative to me in the 80's because most episodes were about a dilemma or how to solve a problem with creative thinking. Discovery is way too action heavy, and really only briefly goes after a deep issue and only does it superficially before resolving it with more pew pew space lasers. It relies on the mirror universe, which I think is a crappy cheap writing gimmick. Because it's shoe-horned into the timeline, they have to make compromises to not destroy canon. Once they free themselves of the timeline problems, the writers fall into the trap of having to one-up themselves, but after you save the universe a couple times it gets tired. I watched up to the first couple episodes of this season before bailing out. I really wanted to like it, but I can't do it.

They could have done so much with Picard if they just chose a different direction. For example, the synthetic revolution and attack on Mars was done in a "short trek". That could have been a season exploring android relationship with humanity.

----------


## JustinL

> I know the Guinan scene you're talking about. I think they crammed 3 or 4 pointed "messages" into that conversation. Environmentalism was one... I think she threw something in there about class-ism and white privilege as well. (and I'm probably forgetting one) Good god.



I'm fine with the idea of discussing these things too, but find a better way! OG Star Trek was always about dealing with current social issues through allegory (explosion of Praxis from Klingon over mining etc.), Nu-Trek they just straight up lecture the audience.

----------


## haggis88

I'm at the end of S3 of TNG so far, but I just have to say this:

How fucking good an actor is Brent Spiner?!

In the grand scheme of things, he's been overlooked (probably typecasting) but some of his work on TNG is truly brilliant...especially playing himself, his brother and his father and having them all interact with each other...and his Shakespeare renditions over various holodeck adventures are definitely worthy of being cast alongside Sir Pat Stew himself  :Big Grin:

----------


## tonytiger55

Brent Spiner is brilliant... 

I watched the movie Empire of the Sun. Ive watched it many times in the past but never watched it to the end. Its strange watching this as a adult, I found it quite haunting. 
Then at the same time I found it the perfect story arc to Batman. 

Spoiler Alert..

Bruce Wayne goes through the horrors of the Japanese Invansion and prison camp. Then after the war his parents get very rich in the post war boom. They are murdered. 
As Bruce Wayne gets older, he takes the name Patrick Bateman and gets some work experiece in a sister company owned by Bruce Wayne enterprises.. With the childhood trauma of War and loosing his parents. He goes Pyscho... American Psycho... 
After all this Bruce Wayne turns back into reality, unable to deal with the killings he has done, he becomes a machinist, accidenlty runs over a child, slowly looses his mind and ends up in prison. 
Alfred finds out where Bruce is, pays off some people and gets him out of prison. Bruce Wayne takes a sabbatical to find himself and goes on a journey to try and find a way to channel his American psycho energy... He finds the league of shadows... So Batman begins...

----------


## dirtsniffer

Outer Range.. Western show on amazon show about a hole in the ground staring Josh Brolin

----------


## killramos

Last night’s Moon Knight episode wasn’t actually half bad.

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Working through season 2 of Raised by Wolves, still dig it.

----------


## DonJuan

I've been watching too many true crime documentaries. Mostly on Netflix. Just got through two of the Conversations with a Killer, Gacy tapes; Bundy tapes.

The Night Stalker series was wild.

----------


## bjstare

> I've been watching too many true crime documentaries. Mostly on Netflix. Just got through two of the Conversations with a Killer, Gacy tapes; Bundy tapes.
> 
> The Night Stalker series was wild.



Mindhunter was great if you haven't watched it yet.

----------


## dirtsniffer

you really donjuan to miss mindhunter

----------


## drtoohotty1

Just finished Dexter and Dexter new blood which was good until the end of season 4, then crushed Euphoria's 2 season which was decent (poor Fez), am now starting we own this city which i am very excited about and Reacher every is telling me to watch so I will give that a shot.

----------


## DonJuan

> Mindhunter was great if you haven't watched it yet.



On the list now!




> you really donjuan to miss mindhunter



You are an underappreciated member

----------


## davidI

I don't watch much TV but a friend recommended Fauda on Netflix and I'm really into it.

----------


## Sentry

> It still surprises me how frequently someone can post a link to a new YT channel that interests me, which I've not heard of before. Thanks Sentry, had a gas watching this channel's last year or so worth of vids. Cars/engines have never been my "thing" (I've done a fair bit of work on firearms, airguns, r+d with both, etc, but never cars/motors), so this channel has been a learning experience for me along with serious entertainment value being there.



 
@Gman.45
 I'm into guns too (but not in a professional manner lol) and have a good bunch of subscriptions. If you are into weird khyber pass type stuff, this pakistani guy is awesome. Doesn't speak a lick of english but just has a good time magdumping into the side of a hill with full auto tokarev pistols, weird 8mm mauser bolt action """aks""", martini henry pistols, double tokarevs, etc. Very upbeat dude and neat collection. I notice he has shaky hands and is kind of a shitty shot, and wonder if it's from a lifetime of lead inhalation lol.

----------


## Darkane

ST Discovery is MAX woke. I’ve yet to watch Picard S2. 

STD - I’ll still watch it because Trek, but I hate the fact you can’t escape pop culture. Christ.

----------


## schurchill39

Just watched The Mystery of Marilyn Monroe: The Unheard Tapes. If you can get past the shitty way they pretend to be people talking on the phone while you listen to the recordings its actually pretty good. Life before cellphones was wild.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Stuck watching Space Jam-2.

It's horrible. I feel like we're at least 30 min into it and there's no Looney Tunes characters. 
I'd rather shit in my own mouth.

----------


## Buster

> I'd rather shit in my own mouth.



pics

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> pics



TubGirl.jpg

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Nap index hit 11. 
Only have to choke through the final couple min of this toilet fish.

----------


## Misterman

> Stuck watching Space Jam-2.
> 
> It's horrible. I feel like we're at least 30 min into it and there's no Looney Tunes characters. 
> I'd rather shit in my own mouth.



Yeah that was shit. I felt the same just watching the Matrix Resurrections. It's just a giant try hard to re-create the nostalgia of the original. And failing miserably.

----------


## 90_Shelby

Black Summer, Season 1 Episode 4, I think I saw 
@finboy
's house in the background of the scene shot on top of Queen E school.

----------


## ExtraSlow

A Very Secret Service. Oddly compelling. 
https://m.imdb.com/title/tt4367560/?ref_=m_ttfc_tt

----------


## finboy

> Black Summer, Season 1 Episode 4, I think I saw 
> @finboy
> 's house in the background of the scene shot on top of Queen E school.



Just scanned through, I should send them an invoice lol

----------


## birdman86

Finished Wheel of Time last night. Its no Witcher but still pretty decent if you ignore a couple angsty teenager moments.

----------


## Buster

First episode of the new Star Trek was pretty good.

----------


## bjstare

Finished The Americans. 

First few seasons were great, last ~1.5 seasons were mediocre at best. The series finale was highly disappointing.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Watched the David Spade stand-up special on Netflix.
I wasn't expecting much and it met expectations. It was fine.
Their was one joke about shitting in a box that made me almost fall out of my chair, LoL!

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Finished season 2 of raised by wolves, good season, enjoyed the pace.

Gunna finish Ozark now.

----------


## Brent.ff

Dunno how I feel about outer range.. trying pretty hard to be ‘twisty’

----------


## nismodrifter

Finished Ozark. Great show. Will miss it.

Watched Ronnie Coleman documentary, good watch.

----------


## Buster

Finished Moon Knight. Promising start, but it ended up being just more marvel mediocrity. Most of Marvel is pure trash, and I wouldn't put MK there, but it was sub optimal for sure.

Not sure how many of you watch Critical Drinker, but he's one of my favorite reviewers. His problem is that he isn't too spoilers sensitive, so you kinda gotta watch him after.

----------


## bjstare

> Finished Ozark. Great show. Will miss it.



I was disappointed with the Ozark ending. Parts of it I was happy with Spoiler:

Like Ruth finally getting shot, finally all her shit disturbing caught up with her , but for the most part it seemed like a season finale. They could very easily keep it going.

----------


## firebane

> Finished Moon Knight. Promising start, but it ended up being just more marvel mediocrity. Most of Marvel is pure trash, and I wouldn't put MK there, but it was sub optimal for sure.
> 
> Not sure how many of you watch Critical Drinker, but he's one of my favorite reviewers. His problem is that he isn't too spoilers sensitive, so you kinda gotta watch him after.



Apparently if you were familiar with the comics nothing of the show was a surprise.

But yeah by the end it was just to see how everything wrapped up.

----------


## killramos

The finale seemed rushed. Like there should have been another episode or something.

The last couple episodes prior were great.

----------


## max_boost

Big Mouth is hilarious

----------


## nismodrifter

The Defiant Ones
- docu-series re: Dr Dre + Jimmy Iovine. Really good.

----------


## Buster

That's it Marvel. I'm out.

----------


## killramos

So diet hulk?

----------


## bjstare

Wow. Based on the title, I assumed it was parody.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Comic book movies are basically all silly mindless drivel. This looks about par for the course.

----------


## killramos

We are basically in Marvel Phase Woke at this point

----------


## mr2mike

> So diet hulk?



Do you not find thin Hulk attractive?

- - - Updated - - -

Back on topic:
Ghostbusters: After Life on Prime.

----------


## killramos

Todays episode of halo was passable. Best yet for sure.

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Finished Ozark, didn't hate the ending, didn't love it.

Spoiler:

Somewhat strange to not wrap things up fully as you'd expect for a series finale. Ruth got what she had coming, she kept setting herself up for her demise, seemed like she just wanted to die and be with her family anyway. The car accident was so dumb and useless, bait for something from the beginning of the season and ultimately they all just walk away unscathed lol. Was a bit basic at the end but fine for a tv show, cop can't let go and takes the morale high ground of wanting to bring the Byrdes down only for the most resistant of the family to come in and save the day by blowing him away. 

Definitely some well what happens next for this, this and that person. But that's the route they took, different but not bad.

----------


## dirtsniffer

watching bosch legacy.. bit of a slow start but generally I found the previous show needed a few episodes to get rolling as well. 

Will probably pick up 'we own this city' with edgar from bosch and john bernthal afterwards..

----------


## Brent.ff

> Will probably pick up 'we own this city' with edgar from bosch and john bernthal afterwards..



Pretty good so far, pretty much Wire 2.0 w/ crooked cops instead of drug dealers

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Another +2 for Tacoma FD. It's fucking hilarious!

----------


## firebane

Love Death and Robots S3 is out

Also new season of My Next Guest Needs No Introduction with David Letterman too.

If you haven't watched either of these you are definitely missing out.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

I've watched two of the new *Kids In The Hall* episodes and they are hilarious.

I also watched the latest Ali Wong stand-up thing (where she's actually not pregnant) and it was also super funny.
*If you thought her earlier ones were funny, you'll certainly enjoy this one.

----------


## Tik-Tok

The Pentaverate... It's exactly what you would expect from Mike Myers. 20 characters that are him I'm different costumes, and all Austin Powers style jokes. The first episode was funny, the second gave a few chuckles, after finishing the third I'm pretty much done with it, as it's just the same jokes over and over.

----------


## Buster

> I'm pretty much done with it, as it's just the same jokes over and over.



That's also a great way to describe Jim Carrey and Robin Williams.

----------


## mr2mike

> I've watched two of the new *Kids In The Hall* episodes and they are hilarious.
> 
> I also watched the latest Ali Wong stand-up thing (where she's actually not pregnant) and it was also super funny.
> *If you thought her earlier ones were funny, you'll certainly enjoy this one.



Kids in the Hall is definitely on my list. Buddy said they basically dgaf at all. Full nudity, etc.

----------


## max_boost

Every eps of ozark season 4 is so intense

----------


## mr2mike

Jackass 4.5
As expected.

----------


## schurchill39

For those of you that liked Letterkenny, have you seen Shorsey yet? I haven't but its on my list and I am hearing good things.

----------


## killramos

I think anything that came after season 2 of letterkenny ruined letterkenny for me.

----------


## Brent.ff

> For those of you that liked Letterkenny, have you seen Shorsey yet? I haven't but its on my list and I am hearing good things.



its alright.. Shoresy was only tolerable in small quantities in LK, so not sure how long this will last

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> For those of you that liked Letterkenny, have you seen Shorsey yet? I haven't but its on my list and I am hearing good things.



It's much much better than I expected. I feel that Letterkenny ran out of steam and I thought Shorsey would be a desperate, flaccid gasp. So far, it's not. I think I've seen 2-3 of them now and I don't regret it.

Not a shining endorsement, but hopefully useful.

----------


## ercchry

Chip 'n Dale: Rescue Rangers Is actually pretty good… more adult focused than expected

----------


## Ekliptix

> Love Death and Robots S3 is out



I'm such a fan of Love Death and Robots. The last episode, Jibaro, was magic. 
I appreciated the episode even more after reading this 'what is the history' that the episode emulates. https://www.reddit.com/r/LoveDeathAn..._the_confused/

----------


## bjstare

> I'm such a fan of Love Death and Robots. The last episode, Jibaro, was magic. 
> I appreciated the episode even more after reading this 'what is the history' that the episode emulates. https://www.reddit.com/r/LoveDeathAn..._the_confused/



I'm a big fan as well. I found this season somewhat disappointing though. S1 was far and away better than the others, IMO.

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

I agree with this season being meh. Last episode I watched was Swarm, which was decent but the ones prior sucked.

----------


## schurchill39

> Chip 'n Dale: Rescue Rangers Is actually pretty good more adult focused than expected



I threw it on for the kids the other day while I was getting supper ready and was actually pretty impressed. Tons of throw backs. I'll need to sit down and watch the whole thing one of these nights because it looked good.

----------


## Doozer

Based on this thread I've added that Robot show to my list. It'll have to wait until after I finish Ozark (thanks to those who use the spoiler text), the 3-Mile Island one, and this Oats Studios weirdness.

----------


## firebane

Been watching Severance. Basically a show that you get a implant that makes it so your home and work life are split.

Also Obi-Wan is out as is Stranger Things S4 Part 1

----------


## Misterman

> Based on this thread I've added that Robot show to my list. It'll have to wait until after I finish Ozark (thanks to those who use the spoiler text), the 3-Mile Island one, and this Oats Studios weirdness.



Thanks for reminding me! I've been meaning to get to that 3 mile island one. 

Tons of content coming here shortly. Stranger Things 4 out today, The Boys S3 out in June. Obi Wan first 2 episodes out now.

----------


## killramos

New Kenobi show ( I prefer when it was just called Kenobi ) is excellent.

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Chip N Dale is legit, def more aimed/suited for adults who were kids in the early 90's. Really enjoyed it.

----------


## Buster

> New Kenobi show ( I prefer when it was just called Kenobi ) is excellent.



Yeah so far so good

----------


## Brent.ff

Agreed, except apparently no one is faster then a 2’ tall ten year old

----------


## Buster

> Agreed, except apparently no one is faster then a 2’ tall ten year old



That part of the show was hilarious. She's fucking fast

----------


## Misterman

3 Mile Island was a let down. I was hoping for more of a Chernobyl type film, but it was a documentary. And there really wasn't much of a story to tell like there was with Chernobyl.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

I watched _Free Guy_ and I think it was great. With the catastrophic lack of original thought in Hollywood, I think this was a great idea for a movie.

----------


## birdman86

Half way through The Dropout. Pretty meh but I'm too far not to see it through.

----------


## Tik-Tok

The Boys season 3 is three episodes in now. More of the same, but still hands down the best superhero franchise in the last two decades.

Watching Homelander crack more and more is hilarious.

----------


## bjstare

Most of the way through Moon Knight. This show, for the most part, sucks.

----------


## Buster

> Most of the way through Moon Knight. This show, for the most part, sucks.



I has high hopes after the first episode. Then it went to shit.

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Station Eleven sucks, don't watch it, HBO show. Knew it was going to be funky and gave it the benefit of a doubt it's a good slow burn, but naw, it's bad.

Stranger Things season 4 is good stuff, liking it more than the past 2 seasons.

----------


## firebane

> Station Eleven sucks, don't watch it, HBO show. Knew it was going to be funky and gave it the benefit of a doubt it's a good slow burn, but naw, it's bad.
> 
> Stranger Things season 4 is good stuff, liking it more than the past 2 seasons.



Part 1 of Season 4 is just damn good and the end is nuts. Can't wait for Part 2 in July.

----------


## suntan

> Agreed, except apparently no one is faster then a 2’ tall ten year old



You ever chase a 10 year old? Kids are tremendous runners, they clobber every other age group in 5K runs.

----------


## DonJuan

> Station Eleven sucks, don't watch it, HBO show. Knew it was going to be funky and gave it the benefit of a doubt it's a good slow burn, but naw, it's bad.
> 
> Stranger Things season 4 is good stuff, liking it more than the past 2 seasons.






> Part 1 of Season 4 is just damn good and the end is nuts. Can't wait for Part 2 in July.



Just started on Season 4 of Stranger Things, other than angsty teens, it's not bad so far. A little spookier than before I find.

----------


## Inzane

> Just started on Season 4 of Stranger Things, other than angsty teens, it's not bad so far. A little spookier than before I find.



Season 3 felt like a bit of a dip in quality compared to the excellent seasons 1 and 2. But season 4 feels like a return to form.

- - - Updated - - -




> Agreed, except apparently no one is faster then a 2 tall ten year old



That and they're portraying her like she's always the smartest person in the room. Common.... maybe after a little life experience. :facepalm:

----------


## Misterman

Just watched 2000 Mules the other night. It wasn't bad for a documentary type film.

----------


## Misterman

July 22nd for this one on Netflix. Looks like a good mindless 2 hour action flick. Grey Man

----------


## Brent.ff

Recent episode of Kenobi had perfect opportunity to reintroduce JJ Binks. What a disappointment

----------


## DonJuan

> Recent episode of Kenobi had perfect opportunity to reintroduce JJ Binks. What a disappointment



As a sith lord?  :ROFL!:

----------


## gmc72

Watching "Under the Banner of Heaven" right now. 2 episodes in, and it's getting interesting. It might only be interesting as I am a former Mormon, so take it with a grain of salt.

----------


## Buster

> I am a *former* Mormon,.



congrats

----------


## birdman86

> Watching "Under the Banner of Heaven" right now. 2 episodes in, and it's getting interesting. It might only be interesting as I am a former Mormon, so take it with a grain of salt.



Andrew Garfield is solid so this ones definitely on the watch list.

I'm not normally a fan of musicals but Tick Tick Boom was really good, turns out the guy can sing.

----------


## mr2mike

> Watching "Under the Banner of Heaven" right now. 2 episodes in, and it's getting interesting. It might only be interesting as I am a former Mormon, so take it with a grain of salt.



Filmed in the Calgary area.

https://www.narcity.com/calgary/unde...%20on%20screen.

----------


## Misterman

> Watching "Under the Banner of Heaven" right now. 2 episodes in, and it's getting interesting. It might only be interesting as I am a former Mormon, so take it with a grain of salt.



Didn't find it on Netflix or Prime. Where can you watch this?

----------


## firebane

If you have kids.. Ms.Marvel maybe your thing but nope.. 1 episode was enough.

----------


## mr2mike

> Didn't find it on Netflix or Prime. Where can you watch this?



Under the Banner of Heaven is on 
Disney+ just added it.

----------


## killramos

This peaky blinders season that just hit Netflix has been excellent so far. Really enjoy the cinematography.

Must be the home theatre.

----------


## Misterman

Started watching Night Sky on Prime. 4 episodes in and it seems like it's going somewhere. It's not very fast moving, but I like it so far. Basically this old couple has some sort of portal or viewer under their shed, that can see some other galaxy/universe type thing. And then obvious shenanigans happen. That's the spoiler free synopsis to start.

----------


## The_Penguin

Watched Dead Man's Switch recently. I knew Quadriga was pretty effed up towards the end, had no idea they were sketchy A F right from the start.
Pretty interesting.

----------


## brucebanner

Just finished the latest season of Bosch, " Legacy". 

Was pretty good, in line with all previous seasons.

----------


## nismodrifter

Oh didn't know thats out already. Will watch. I binged all Bosch seasons when COVID first started.

----------


## Darell_n

The Unbearable Weight of Massive Talent. Nicolas Cage playing a fictional Nick Cage, sort of. Haha. Very clever and very well made. I’m not particularly fond of his movies but I really enjoyed this one. (comedy / action)

----------


## asp integra

Started to re-watch the first season of Jack Ryan. I liked it when it first came out and quite like it again a second time around. It's been a few years so I don't remember much, feels a bit like watching for the first time.

----------


## Brent.ff

went and saw jurassic whatever its called this time last night. Colossal waste of time

----------


## birdman86

Finally got around to watching Halo. I get why fans of the franchise hate it but if you forget that the chief has an established everything, its actually not a bad sci-fi. Would have liked a lot more ass kicking, looking forward to season 2.

----------


## killramos

I think S2 of Halo has promise if they learn from their mistakes. I think the way it ended has a good chance of a more expected MC experience.

Really enjoying Kenobi. Todays episode had some great fun.

----------


## flipstah

Hustle with Adam Sandler is good shit

----------


## mr2mike

> Hustle with Adam Sandler is good shit



Going to need more than a 1 person, 1 liner to convince me a Sandler project after 1999 is any good.

----------


## DonJuan

Wife is insisting on watching new Top Gun in theaters next week and hasn't seen the original.

Wants to watch the original this weekend. 4.5 hours of my life I'm gonna need back.  :thumbsdown:

----------


## Buster

> Wife is insisting on watching new Top Gun in theaters next week and hasn't seen the original.
> 
> Wants to watch the original this weekend. 4.5 hours of my life I'm gonna need back.



both are excellent movies

----------


## DonJuan

It's more because my opinion of Tom Cruise has changed over time.

Right up there with Leo.

----------


## Buster

> It's more because my opinion of Tom Cruise has changed over time.
> 
> Right up there with Leo.



bad reason to not like a movie

----------


## killramos

I don’t much care what my dancing monkeys do in their spare time.

----------


## DonJuan

> bad reason to not like a movie



If he gets attacked by a bear it'll be a good movie. I thoroughly enjoyed The Revenant.

Maybe if I go in with very low expectations it'll work itself out.

----------


## Buster

> Maybe if I go in with very low expectations it'll work itself out.



That's almost always a good plan anyway.

----------


## killramos

> If he gets attacked by a bear it'll be a good movie. I thoroughly enjoyed The Revenant.
> 
> Maybe if I go in with very low expectations it'll work itself out.



Define “bear” lol

----------


## DonJuan

> Define “bear” lol



Kelly McGillis

----------


## flipstah

> Going to need more than a 1 person, 1 liner to convince me a Sandler project after 1999 is any good.



Have you seen Uncut Gems? His serious roles are pretty good compared to the remakes out there

However… Top Gun Maverick was also good fun

----------


## Buster

> Have you seen Uncut Gems? His serious roles are pretty good compared to the remakes out there
> 
> However… Top Gun Maverick was also good fun



Sandler is a far better dramatic actor than comedic actor IMO.

----------


## Disoblige

Hustle was good but not amazing. I seen better basketball movies.
It seemed a bit rushed and there was too much hype on Sandler so maybe my expectations were too high.

----------


## Misterman

> Have you seen Uncut Gems? His serious roles are pretty good compared to the remakes out there
> 
> However… Top Gun Maverick was also good fun



I could not get into that Uncut Gems at all. It's just about some degenerate gambler whose life ends up exactly as you'd expect. And the nasally jew yelling the entire 3 hours is enough to make you want to punch Sandler in the throat if you ever see him in public. With so many good gambling movies, like The Gambler, Molly's Game, etc. This one completely missed the mark for me. 

I really dislike basketball, but I did like this latest Hustle flick.

----------


## brucebanner

> Hustle with Adam Sandler is good shit



x2. Also a fan. Granted, huge basketball fan. 




> Hustle was good but not amazing. I seen better basketball movies.
> It seemed a bit rushed and there was too much hype on Sandler so maybe my expectations were too high.



Last 10 years, what basketball movies were better? Maybe I'm just drawing blanks but hustle is pretty good for a bball movie.

----------


## flipstah

> I could not get into that Uncut Gems at all. It's just about some degenerate gambler whose life ends up exactly as you'd expect. And the nasally jew yelling the entire 3 hours is enough to make you want to punch Sandler in the throat if you ever see him in public. With so many good gambling movies, like The Gambler, Molly's Game, etc. This one completely missed the mark for me. 
> 
> I really dislike basketball, but I did like this latest Hustle flick.



Fair. I compared it as if it’s an Adam Sandler movie and maybe why I liked it.




> x2. Also a fan. Granted, huge basketball fan. 
> 
> 
> Last 10 years, what basketball movies were better? Maybe I'm just drawing blanks but hustle is pretty good for a bball movie.



Air Bud>Coach Carter

----------


## brucebanner

> Air Bud>Coach Carter



1997 & 2005...

I said last 10 years  :ROFL!:

----------


## flipstah

> 1997 & 2005...
> 
> I said last 10 years



Yesterday was 2015 in my mind

----------


## Disoblige

> 1997 & 2005...
> 
> I said last 10 years



Basketball is timeless bro. Last 10 years, 20 years, 30... basketball is basketball.

----------


## SKR

Baseketball > basketball.

----------


## killramos

Pretty much everything > basketball

----------


## The_Penguin

Coach, with Cathy Lee Crosby. Oh, last 10 years? Never mind, I'm old....

----------


## Disoblige

Like Mike was a good one.

WE'RE PLAYIN' BASSSKETTT-BALLLLLLLL...

 :ROFL!:

----------


## Misterman

> 1997 & 2005...
> 
> I said last 10 years



Space Jam 2. Duh!

What an abortion that was when you have the original for reference.

- - - Updated - - -




> Pretty much everything > basketball



This is the correct answer.

----------


## firebane

Man all you guys talking about basketball movies and forget the greatest of all.... White Men Can't Jump

On that note Hustle was pretty good.

----------


## mr2mike

> If he gets attacked by a bear it'll be a good movie. I thoroughly enjoyed The Revenant.
> 
> Maybe if I go in with very low expectations it'll work itself out.



I hated that movie. So unrealistic.
He would have drowned jumping into that river in the fur suit.
If not drowned, hypothermia would have gotten him.
Then he walks out of the mountains into the plains, like it's a 2 hr walk. C'mon.
Leo's best acting ended at The Beach.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> I hated that movie. So unrealistic.
> He would have drowned jumping into that river in the fur suit.
> If not drowned, hypothermia would have gotten him.
> Then he walks out of the mountains into the plains, like it's a 2 hr walk. C'mon.
> Leo's best acting ended at The Beach.



No.
Leo wasn't acting in What's Eating Gilbert Grape.
He is Le retard.

----------


## mr2mike

> No.
> Leo wasn't acting in What's Eating Gilbert Grape.
> He is Le retard.



Not acting in The Basketball Diaries.
If we're still talking bball movies.
He really did have relations in washroom. Method acting!

----------


## killramos

Obiwan Kenobi is everything we deserved but never got from the sequel trilogy.

About as long too.

I think I’m going to pretend that the sequel trilogy never happened and just rewatch this again in the future instead. Great ending.

I am hoping we get a Darth Vader series next before we lose James Earl Jones.

----------


## brucebanner

Finally watched top gun this week, I don't know how anyone doesn't like it haha.

----------


## killramos

> Finally watched top gun this week, I don't know how anyone doesn't like it haha.



Some people hate fun

Don’t fuss these people.

----------


## firebane

> Obiwan Kenobi is everything we deserved but never got from the sequel trilogy.
> 
> About as long too.
> 
> I think I’m going to pretend that the sequel trilogy never happened and just rewatch this again in the future instead. Great ending.
> 
> I am hoping we get a Darth Vader series next before we lose James Earl Jones.



Its amazing how you can have a show like Boba Fett and then a show like Obi Wan and nobody cares about Boba anymore.

I like how in Obi Wan there was so much that tied into events that are in the first 3 movies of Star Wars.

----------


## Gman.45

The new 3rd season of The Orville has been good so far. Episode 3, they really put a lot of $ into the budget, a pretty good space battle and a ton of makeup/etc work. The writing/story team has been working o/t as well, I'm pretty impressed with the 3rd episode, as well as the first 2, this season.

----------


## cycosis

> Obiwan Kenobi is everything we deserved but never got from the sequel trilogy.
> 
> 
> I am hoping we get a Darth Vader series next before we lose James Earl Jones.



I believe they have secured the rights to his voice and he has pre recorded a ton of words so they can use Vader's voice indefinitely.

Obiwan was great!

----------


## Sky

Yea, just finished Obiwan, so awesome. The familiar surprises works so well. Man, Disney can just milk this for so many years to come.

----------


## killramos

If they make stuff like obiwan and mandalorian. Milk away.

----------


## AndyL

And 3rd season of umbrella academy appeared on Netflix today. 

Dr strange on Disney plus too. 

I'm enjoying all of it

----------


## Doozer

> And 3rd season of umbrella academy appeared on Netflix today. 
> 
> Dr strange on Disney plus too. 
> 
> I'm enjoying all of it



Ohh, thanks for the reminder. Hopefully they have a good synopsis of Umbrella Academy because it's been a long time. 

Also, watched the first season of God's Favorite Idiot. Not what I would've picked myself but actually pretty hilarious. The characters have pretty good chemistry.

----------


## bjstare

> Ohh, thanks for the reminder. Hopefully they have a good synopsis of Umbrella Academy because it's been a long time.



They do not. It picks up immediately where the last finale ended.

----------


## Darkane

> The new 3rd season of The Orville has been good so far. Episode 3, they really put a lot of $ into the budget, a pretty good space battle and a ton of makeup/etc work. The writing/story team has been working o/t as well, I'm pretty impressed with the 3rd episode, as well as the first 2, this season.



Thats on my list. Watching strange new worlds right now. His hair is 11.

----------


## birdman86

Tried watching The Pentaverate. Mike Myers humor is something else, probably not gonna finish it.

----------


## suntan

> They do not. It picks up immediately where the last finale ended.



"Gee it looks like that portal turned one of us into a man!"

----------


## bjstare

> "Gee it looks like that portal turned one of us into a man!"



They dedicated more time to that than they did to the recap.

----------


## gpomp

> I believe they have secured the rights to his voice and he has pre recorded a ton of words so they can use Vader's voice indefinitely.
> 
> Obiwan was great!



They are using Respeecher for Vader's voice so no need for JEJ to be around for that.

----------


## Gman.45

> Tried watching The Pentaverate. Mike Myers humor is something else, probably not gonna finish it.



Ditto, I watched the first episode then bailed. I remember seeing So I Married an Axe Murdered in the theater in Calgary the first week I moved there, and laughed so hard my face hurt afterwards. Now, Myers is just...blah.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

People watching at Big Beaver Brewing's Grand opening in Okotoks.
https://www.bigbeaverbrewing.ca/events-1

Lots of stuff to do for kids and their beer is pretty decent.

Would recommend.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Mike Meyers has one gag, and it's a good one, but we've been watching it for 30 years now.

----------


## killramos

I wish I had a gag

----------


## mr2mike

> I have one gag, and it's a good one, I've been using it for 30 art room visitors now.



Fixed for ES.

- - - Updated - - -

Wedding Crashers Netflix. 
Forgot how funny that show was.

----------


## Buster

> Mike Meyers has one gag, and it's a good one, but we've been watching it for 30 years now.



Comedy doesn't age all that well in general.

I've never understood why people find Robin Williams funny.

----------


## The_Penguin

Was scrolling through Amazon Prime video looking for something to watch, and stumbled upon "Night Sky".
J.K. Simmons and Sissy Spacek. I'm only 4 episodes in but enjoying it so far.

----------


## cycosis

> Comedy doesn't age all that well in general.
> 
> I've never understood why people find Robin Williams funny.



Ever seen Death to Smoochy?

----------


## rage2

Beavis and Butthead do the Universe is surprisingly hilarious.

----------


## ercchry

> Beavis and Butthead do the Universe is surprisingly hilarious.



I mean… it’s Mike Judge, I’d be more surprised if it wasn’t hilarious!

----------


## mr2mike

> Beavis and Butthead do the Universe is surprisingly hilarious.



The funny shows going to Paramount+ is annoying me.
First MacGruber and now this...

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> I mean its Mike Judge, Id be more surprised if it wasnt hilarious!



Well perhaps if he was _a person who only does the bare minimum_, then maybe it wouldn't be very funny.

But he's always got lots of flair.

----------


## vengie

Started watching Queen of the South.

Pleasantly surprised.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Started watching Queen of the South.
> 
> Pleasantly surprised.



Yes, I think that was worthwhile. A few eye-rolls but compelling enough to stay with it.

----------


## Misterman

> Comedy doesn't age all that well in general.
> 
> I've never understood why people find Robin Williams funny.



Because originally he was a stand up comedian that was funny, didn't just start as Mrs. Doubtfire. 





> Ever seen Death to Smoochy?



I need to rewatch this. I remember it looked like the dumbest movie ever, but my roomate and I were hungover and nobody wanted to get up to find the remote. Turned out to be awesome.

----------


## Xtrema

> Obiwan Kenobi is everything we deserved but never got from the sequel trilogy.
> 
> About as long too.
> 
> I think I’m going to pretend that the sequel trilogy never happened and just rewatch this again in the future instead. Great ending.
> 
> I am hoping we get a Darth Vader series next before we lose James Earl Jones.



Overall this is the best D+ SW series with direct ties to the old movies. Story telling is not the best but it's well done.

They have AI'd James Earl Jones voice and used it here. Much like the tech that gave Val Kilmer's voice back. Heck if Amazon can resurrect grandma as Alexa with a 1min recording, pretty sure Disney got way more advance tech than that.

Looking forward to Stranger Things S4 Part 2 that's dropping tomorrow.

----------


## ExtraSlow

obiwan is good times.

----------


## Buster

> Because originally he was a stand up comedian that was funny, didn't just start as Mrs. Doubtfire.



His standup wasn't funny.

----------


## mr2mike

> His standup wasn't funny.



Agree his golf bit that everyone dies laughing on isn't that creative. Just pointing out the obvious and then goes all coke addict to push the job through.

----------


## Buster

> Agree his golf bit that everyone dies laughing on isn't that creative. Just pointing out the obvious and then goes all coke addict to push the job through.



He also constantly stole jokes from other comedians. Then acted like an ADHD coke head. It's not funny.

----------


## TomcoPDR

The Man From Toe-Raunt-Toe

----------


## brucebanner

The old man - on fx.

Worth while.

----------


## Misterman

The Terminal List was pretty good. Just binge watched all 8 episodes since it was released yesterday on Prime

----------


## birdman86

Watched Good Time, really enjoyed it. Same energy as Uncut Gems and a cool synthwave soundtrack.

----------


## max_boost

The boys

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Working through The Lincoln Lawyer on netflix, enjoying it, not amazing but has a good feel to it

----------


## schurchill39

> Working through The Lincoln Lawyer on netflix, enjoying it, not amazing but has a good feel to it



The movie was super good but I wasn't sure how it would translate to a TV show environment.

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

> The movie was super good but I wasn't sure how it would translate to a TV show environment.



Much different feel than the movie, same author of the books behind this and Bosch, doesn't have near the gritty/serious feel of Bosch, definitely more light hearted but not full cable TV feeling type show.

I like it, worth a watch imo.

----------


## sabad66

Pleasantly surprised by how good Stranger Things season 4 is. I lost interest in s2-3, but s4 is awesome so far. Two more episodes to go including the finale which is 2+ hours.

----------


## Buster

> Pleasantly surprised by how good Stranger Things season 4 is. I lost interest in s2-3, but s4 is awesome so far. Two more episodes to go including the finale which is 2+ hours.



I liked all of the seasons, but 4 is awesome.

----------


## gpomp

S4 of Stranger Things has been some of the best TV I've seen a long time.

----------


## killramos

I don’t know how you get through more than a single season of those irritating kids

----------


## Xtrema

> I liked all of the seasons, but 4 is awesome.



The deaging of 11 back and forth is unsettling unless you are Drake. Otherwise, great season.

Spoiler:

Really wished they killed Max off to have some real loss going into S5

----------


## Buster

> I don’t know how you get through more than a single season of those irritating kids



They are far less irritating than my own kids.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Spoiler:
> 
> Really wished they killed Max off to have some real loss going into S5



Spoiler:

She probably is dead. My guess is Vecna is hiding in her body.

----------


## DonJuan

Finally got around to seeing Top Gun Maverick, I hate to say it, despite my disdain for Cruise, is a really good movie. I enjoyed it a lot, and got me all nostalgic etc.

Maybe it was the jug of beer I had; maybe it was the first movie in a theater I've seen since covid; Fuk it, it was good.

I was wrong.

----------


## Xtrema

> Finally got around to seeing Top Gun Maverick, I hate to say it, despite my disdain for Cruise, is a really good movie. I enjoyed it a lot, and got me all nostalgic etc.
> 
> Maybe it was the jug of beer I had; maybe it was the first movie in a theater I've seen since covid; Fuk it, it was good.
> 
> I was wrong.



Saw it again in proper theatre with Atmos (Westhill was junk) before it leaves theatres. Definitely needs a good sound system.

----------


## Brent.ff

Watching Under the Banner of Heaven. Mormons are fucked

----------


## mr2mike

> Watching Under the Banner of Heaven. Mormons are fucked



Already knew that.
But still watch!

Wish I could also watch True Detective but no Crave.

----------


## max_boost

> S4 of Stranger Things has been some of the best TV I've seen a long time.



Its so good. Absolutely love the 80s.

----------


## DonJuan

> Watching Under the Banner of Heaven. Mormons are fucked



In the middle of that Warren Jeffs one on netflix. Had to turn it off a few times. Mormons are hella fuked up.

----------


## mr2mike

Mormons use https://www.vidangel.com
To "watch" all the clean content of any shows. Wonder if Banner of Heaven is on it? Haha.

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

We've watched the first 3 episodes of the Warren Jeffs documentary on netflix, definitely fucked up to say the least. Gross.

----------


## Brent.ff

Is Episode 7 of under banner of heaven not showing up on Disney for anyone else?

----------


## mr2mike

> Is Episode 7 of under banner of heaven not showing up on Disney for anyone else?



No episode 7 on mine.

----------


## haggis88

> Mormons use https://www.vidangel.com
> To "watch" all the clean content of any shows. Wonder if Banner of Heaven is on it? Haha.



Holy lumpin' fuck...that kind of thing actually exists!?

That movie "Man From Toronto" would be about 10 seconds long (10 seconds too long imo, not enough Kaley content)

----------


## Brent.ff

> No episode 7 on mine.



Im so confused. I dont think they were releasing these weekly, but they're missing the season/series finale?

----------


## bjstare

The Terminal List was hands down some of the best TV we've watched this year.

It's like a 2022 Bourne Identity, and quite well done.

----------


## saiyajin

> The Terminal List was hands down some of the best TV we've watched this year.
> 
> It's like a 2022 Bourne Identity, and quite well done.



Terminal List was a good show, not sure if there will be a season2 though so might just be a 1 and done type of thing considering how it ended.

binged watch The Bear and finished all 8eps, kind of a new age Kitchen Confidential would recommend  :thumbs up:

----------


## Darell_n

> The Terminal List was hands down some of the best TV we've watched this year.
> 
> It's like a 2022 Bourne Identity, and quite well done.



I agree. Also watched the first two episodes of The Old Man with Jeff Bridges and John Lithgow. Similar type of show, really high ratings.

----------


## TomcoPDR

Anyone thinking of watching How to Build a Sex Room on Netflix? Pretty sure directed by ES

----------


## BavarianBeast

Is Malcom in the middle worth a re-watch? I remember enjoying it growing up decades ago..

----------


## 88CRX

> I agree. Also watched the first two episodes of The Old Man with Jeff Bridges and John Lithgow. Similar type of show, really high ratings.



The Old Man!

Great show. Trinity killer and the Dude are both killing it.

----------


## Pauly Boy



----------


## XylathaneGTR

> Is Malcom in the middle worth a re-watch? I remember enjoying it growing up decades ago..



Good as one of those "background noise" shows when you're cooking or whatever. I've had it on the background while i'm feeding my 1 year old - some good laughs for sure.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Is Malcom in the middle worth a re-watch? I remember enjoying it growing up decades ago..



Yes. We've been slowly rewatching it. The first couple of seasons at least are a great. Starts slowly going downhill like most shows.

----------


## Xtrema

> Is Malcom in the middle worth a re-watch? I remember enjoying it growing up decades ago..



The only reason I can't is I expect Hal to be selling meth.

----------


## Inzane

> The Terminal List was hands down some of the best TV we've watched this year.
> 
> It's like a 2022 Bourne Identity, and quite well done.



I'm 2 episodes in and it hasn't quite hooked me yet.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

I introduced my kids to Star Wars which has been great... Until this...
I'm 23 minutes into Phantom Menace and it is tremendously intolerable. Holy fuck!
I'm not looking forward to these 6 "new" steamers...

----------


## firebane

> I introduced my kids to Star Wars which has been great... Until this...
> I'm 23 minutes into Phantom Menace and it is tremendously intolerable. Holy fuck!
> I'm not looking forward to these 6 "new" steamers...



4 5 and 6 are the best. The 1 2 and 3 shit piles are trash.

6 has Ewoks lol

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> 4 5 and 6 are the best. The 1 2 and 3 shit piles are trash.
> 
> 6 has Ewoks lol



I thought the decades of stories were just nerds exaggerating because they expected these to be better than the originals.
But this is making me want to drink rubbing alcohol.
Holy shit, it's long, too!

Is there a website that shows animations of JarJar being tortured and raped before being burned alive?

----------


## Inzane

> I thought the decades of stories were just nerds exaggerating because they expected these to be better than the originals.
> But this is making me want to drink rubbing alcohol.
> Holy shit, it's long, too!
> 
> Is there a website that shows animations of JarJar being tortured and raped before buying burned alive?



You know what is much more enjoyable than the SW prequel movies? The Redlettermedia Plinkett reviews on the prequel movies, available on youtube. Highly recommended and time better spent.  :Big Grin:

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> You know what is much more enjoyable than the SW prequel movies? The Redlettermedia Plinkett reviews on the prequel movies, available on youtube. Highly recommended and time better spent.



I at least had a nap for a good 45 min of it, but my Allah - this was in the bottom 10% of films ever made! 
It's really an Organizational Behavior study that people will blindly follow a Great Person who once did some great things into a garbage fire.
It's Simon Birch levels of bad. They should've cast Martin Lawrence! Battlefield Earth cannot be much worse than this!

----------


## Pauly Boy

The best Star Wars are the animated stuff, IMHO.

----------


## killramos

The animated stuff is passable, but far from the best.

Obsessing over how bad the prequels are is so 20 years ago.

----------


## ExtraSlow

They are kids movies, settle down fanbois.

----------


## The_Penguin

> The Terminal List was hands down some of the best TV we've watched this year.
> 
> It's like a 2022 Bourne Identity, and quite well done.



Just finished. Enjoyed it!

Spoiler:

When that account was traced to Peru, I clued in about Ben, and though "noooo!" bit disappointing, but good plot

----------


## Buster

> Just finished. Enjoyed it!
> 
> Spoiler:
> 
> When that account was traced to Peru, I clued in about Ben, and though "noooo!" bit disappointing, but good plot



It was super obvious really early on, IMO. These shows have to have a twist.

----------


## Brent.ff

> It was super obvious really early on, IMO. These shows have to have a twist.



I haven’t finished it, haven’t read that spoiler, but 99% sure what the ‘twist’ will be

----------


## Buster

> I haven’t finished it, haven’t read that spoiler, but 99% sure what the ‘twist’ will be



i shoulda put that in spoiler tags

----------


## XylathaneGTR

> The best Star Wars are the animated stuff, IMHO.



I just finished watching the Mandalorian - really enjoyed it. Good story, nice visuals.

----------


## brucebanner

Finished season 1 of lincoln lawyer on netflix. Decent enough if you're looking for something to watch.

----------


## birdman86

> I just finished watching the Mandalorian - really enjoyed it. Good story, nice visuals.



Mandalorian is what the rest of Star Wars should be. Boba Fett was kind of meh but got better in the later episodes.

Watched Pam and Tommy - boring. First episode was ok, went to shit after the tape was released. Didn't realize it was gonna be 9 episodes of marital drama.

The Offer - Decent story. Would have been better as a movie. Felt very generic.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> They are kids movies, settle down fanbois.



You know... I tried to make this argument for myself, but it's not entirely valid. The original 3 were also for kids and kids today enjoy them and they're well made and have compelling characters and stories.
While kids today _do_ enjoy JarJar Binks and all the other shit in Phantom Menace etc, those same kids also like other shows that are hot garbage.
Paw Patrol comes to mind. It's looking like the 3 Star Wars prequels are the Paw Patrols of the franchise. It's certainly popular; but, they could've done way _way_ better than that.

----------


## mr2mike

New Bill Burr.
As expected. Delivered.
Cinematography was a little weak but I can't see how else to do it at Red Rocks.

----------


## suntan

New ‘Murican Dad episodes! Whoo!

----------


## Buster

Saw Nope tonight. Loved it.

----------


## mr2mike

Fubar 2 on Netflix, then I'll take 5.

Support local!

----------


## D'z Nutz

Prey on D+. It was surprisingly well done and the best Predator movie since the first two, but that's not saying very much. Filmed locally too.

Also watched The Unbearable Weight of Massive Talent last night and thought it was hilarious.

----------


## Darell_n

> Prey on D+. It was surprisingly well done and the best Predator movie since the first two, but that's not saying very much. Filmed locally too.
> 
> Also watched The Unbearable Weight of Massive Talent last night and thought it was hilarious.



I agree on both of them.

----------


## max_boost

Enjoyed moonknight but loved ms marvel 

Starting the Americans finally. Been wanting to watch it forever. Love me some 80s kgb Russian things haha first eps was great!

----------


## firebane

I somehow ended down a rabbit hole and found a pretty good show called Mythic Quest

Its only 20-30 minute episodes but its an AppleTV show and reminds me a bit of Silicon Valley

----------


## suntan

Carter on netflix. Lots of nekkid Korean ladies if you have yellow fever.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Carter on netflix. Lots of nekkid Korean ladies if you have yellow fever.



#interested

----------


## Buster

> Carter on netflix. Lots of nekkid Korean ladies if you have yellow fever.



you had me at nekkid korean ladies

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Latest season of umbrella academy was meh to me, covid shooting perhaps aided in the limited human interaction.

Finally watching the boys latest season and not disappointed.

Watched the latest predator movie tonight, Prey, was better than I expected. Worth a watch and filmed in good ol stoney nakoda area

----------


## birdman86

> Starting the Americans finally. Been wanting to watch it forever. Love me some 80s kgb Russian things haha first eps was great!



Well that's a coincidence, I just started it on Saturday also. Loving it so far, seems like every episode has something to keep my attention.

I listened to The Agent (podcast), pretty decent if you want to hear a KGB agent's story.

----------


## Tik-Tok

Finished Better Call Saul. Disappointed by the ending. It wasn't bad, just not what I hoped/expected.

----------


## The_Penguin

> Finished Better Call Saul. Disappointed by the ending. It wasn't bad, just not what I hoped/expected.



Same.

----------


## Ca_Silvia13

Me and wife tried the Resident Evil show on Netflix. I love me a good Zombie show but this was just awful. It's not at all what I expected from the franchise. They should have called it Resident Evil High because it feels tailored to high school kids. Do not recommend

----------


## 88CRX

Strarted watching The Wire recently... what a show.

----------


## Buster

> Strarted watching The Wire recently... what a show.



first time?

----------


## 89coupe

Saw this today.

Awesome movie

----------


## The_Penguin

> Carter on netflix. Lots of nekkid Korean ladies if you have yellow fever.



2 hours I'll never get back. Bleh.

----------


## sabad66

> Strarted watching The Wire recently... what a show.



You are in for a treat. Its in my top 5 all time. 


Speaking of hbo shows, House of Dragon premiere this Sunday. Looks pretty dope, hope it lives up to the hype

----------


## mr2mike

Day Shift Netflix.
It's ok. Zombieland type but not as good.
Soundtrack is great!

----------


## Doozer

> Me and wife tried the Resident Evil show on Netflix. I love me a good Zombie show but this was just awful. It's not at all what I expected from the franchise. They should have called it Resident Evil High because it feels tailored to high school kids. Do not recommend



Good to know. I had this on my list, might get taken off now. There's plenty backlog already.

----------


## gpomp

> Strarted watching The Wire recently... what a show.



Best show of all time.

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Read the Netflix resident evil show was trash and basically a high school level drama show.

Day Shift was enjoyable, not perfect but one of the better Netflix made movies. Snoops acting was top tier lol

Finished season 3 of The Boys, so fucking good.

The Manti Te'o mini documentary on Netflix is well worth a watch, what a wild story.

----------


## mr2mike

Too much CGI in Day Shift I think ruined it for me. I usually don't like Dave Franco but he played it well.

----------


## suntan

> Best show of all time.






- - - Updated - - -




> Too much CGI in Day Shift I think ruined it for me. I usually don't like Dave Franco but he played it well.



The mom was unbelievably hot. Jesus.

----------


## Misterman

Unpopular opinion, but I didn't find the Wire very good after the first couple seasons. Got really slow going. 

Watched the newest Batman movie with Robert Pattinson. Not very good.

----------


## Brent.ff

> Unpopular opinion, but I didn't find the Wire very good after the first couple seasons. Got really slow going. 
> 
> .



Ya butttt didnt it take you multiple seasons to figure out the Cinnabon scenes on better call Saul??

----------


## vengie

Started watching House of the Dragon on Crave. 

Very excite.

----------


## Misterman

> Ya butttt… didn’t it take you multiple seasons to figure out the Cinnabon scenes on better call Saul??



Lol. Do we really want to get into the things you still haven't figured out in life?

----------


## Nufy

I was tempted to record a few episodes of Animal Kingdom and binge watch the series but I can help watching it every week now...

----------


## killramos

Im guessing this she hulk show is going to be unwatchable?

----------


## Buster

> I’m guessing this she hulk show is going to be unwatchable?



are you a 13 year old girl?

----------


## killramos

> are you a 13 year old girl?



I have literally no idea what it’s supposed to be about, is it Ms Marvel 2?

If it’s basically mean girls I’d watch that.

Does that answer your question?

----------


## gmc72

> I’m guessing this she hulk show is going to be unwatchable?



Watched the first episode. She is obsessed with Steve Rogers' virginity, and whether or not he died a virgin. Other than that, not bad to have on in the background as noise.

----------


## Buster

Started watching House of Dragon. So far, I'm distracted by the daughter looking Downsy

----------


## birdman86

Generations of inbreeding will do that to a girl

----------


## Buster

> Generations of inbreeding will do that to a girl



Yeah I'm thinking it be deliberate.

----------


## killramos

I am assuming it is difficult to find someone willing to do full frontal for a role on GoT for a cut rate contract that doesn’t suck at acting.

Let’s all remember how Emilia Clarke got to where she is today  :ROFL!:

----------


## max_boost

> Unpopular opinion, but I didn't find the Wire very good after the first couple seasons. Got really slow going. 
> 
> Watched the newest Batman movie with Robert Pattinson. Not very good.



The wire is deep. Probably too deep that my simple brain couldn’t process it. That’ll be my explanation on why I didn’t enjoy it as much as the others lol I watched the series, went on Reddit to see what I was missing. Good show maybe just not for me lol

- - - Updated - - -

And bojack horseman for some comedy since I finished bigmouth

----------


## Buster

> The wire is deep. Probably too deep that my simple brain couldn’t process it. That’ll be my explanation on why I didn’t enjoy it as much as the others lol I watched the series, went on Reddit to see what I was missing. Good show maybe just not for me lol
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> And bojack horseman for some comedy since I finished bigmouth



It's a sophisticated show. If you want a crime drama look elsewhere. It's a deep observation and commentary on the decline of urban institutions.

Season 1: The corruption and beaucratic impotence of the modern police forces

Season 2:. The decline of the influence of organized Labour

Season 3:. The ineffectiveness of the drug war 

Season 4:. The decline of public education

Season 5:. The decline of journalism and the ossification of the political system.

Some people just want to sit and be entertained. The Wire is making some profound observations on society. Most people don't want to be challenged like that though.

----------


## msommers

> Started watching House of the Dragon on Crave. 
> 
> Very excite.



I'm so tempted to get in to it.

But I don't want to get hurt again.

----------


## vengie

> Let’s all remember how Emilia Clarke got to where she is today



 :Love:

----------


## JustinL

> It's a sophisticated show. If you want a crime drama look elsewhere. It's a deep observation and commentary on the decline of urban institutions.
> 
> Season 1: The corruption and beaucratic impotence of the modern police forces
> 
> Season 2:. The decline of the influence of organized Labour
> 
> Season 3:. The ineffectiveness of the drug war 
> 
> Season 4:. The decline of public education
> ...



Season 5 had some pretty bad story lines in it. It's by far the weakest season. The "serial killer" McNulty thing was cringe worthy.

----------


## bjstare

Watched Training Day again last night. That movie still holds up pretty well.

----------


## benyl

> Watched Training Day again last night. That movie still holds up pretty well.



Watched that a few months ago for the first time since it came out. Enjoyed it.

----------


## Xtrema

Everything Everywhere all at once (VOD).

Probably the best movie Hollywood has made in a long while.

The only complain is runtime is a bit long and get draining at the end.


And Prey is pretty good for a Predator movie (D+ for Canada).

----------


## Misterman

> It's a sophisticated show. If you want a crime drama look elsewhere. It's a deep observation and commentary on the decline of urban institutions.
> 
> Season 1: The corruption and beaucratic impotence of the modern police forces
> 
> Season 2:. The decline of the influence of organized Labour
> 
> Season 3:. The ineffectiveness of the drug war 
> 
> Season 4:. The decline of public education
> ...



Yeah it's a good show. It just gets very slow in the later seasons. That offends people for some reason  :dunno:  It's cool that it is loosely based around real events.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Went to go see (live) Ryan Long do stand-up in Edmonton last night. Holy fucking shit we laughed ourselves to death. Opener was also fucking hilarious and even the MC's bit was funny.
This guy is going to be huge very very soon. It was amazing.

----------


## rage2



----------


## schocker

I've been watching S1 of Raised by Wolves. Real weird show.

----------


## Misterman

Finally watched the 1st season of Outer Range. Really good, can't wait for season 2, although they haven't even confirmed there's a green light for another season yet.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Watched _Star Wars - The Force Awakens_ last night because my kids are on a tear.
Again, it's just further proof of how horrendous the 3 prequels were. Like, fuck! This was a compelling movie with interesting characters and a storyline that wasn't 74 ideas dropped into a washing machine and also without any horrendous characters the calibre of Paw Patrol squirting their shit all over the film. And the children still loved it!
Thank the great Allah the Hayden Christensen wasn't in it. Holy fuck, he is useless!! What happened to the worst actor in this film? His own son fucking murdered him!

It was such a healthy departure from the complete nonsense that Lucas created in his decrepit madness with 1,2,3. I'm actually looking forward to the final 2.

----------


## msommers

Watched the first episode of The Rings of Power.

Visuals are beautiful, costume is excellent. Story TBD

----------


## Misterman

> Watched _Star Wars - The Force Awakens_ last night because my kids are on a tear.
> Again, it's just further proof of how horrendous the 3 prequels were. Like, fuck! This was a compelling movie with interesting characters and a storyline that wasn't 74 ideas dropped into a washing machine and also without any horrendous characters the calibre of Paw Patrol squirting their shit all over the film. And the children still loved it!
> Thank the great Allah the Hayden Christensen wasn't in it. Holy fuck, he is useless!! What happened to the worst actor in this film? His own son fucking murdered him!
> 
> It was such a healthy departure from the complete nonsense that Lucas created in his decrepit madness with 1,2,3. I'm actually looking forward to the final 2.



Hate to be the bearer of bad news, but don't get your hopes up.

----------


## firebane

> I've been watching S1 of Raised by Wolves. Real weird show.



There are 2 more seasons and it continues to get even more weird lol.

----------


## brucebanner

Watched the woodstock '99 mini series on netflix finally, worth a watch.

----------


## mr2mike

Taylor Hawkins tribute concert on YouTube MTV.

----------


## ZenOps

Rings of Power. Not too sure how or at what speed they want the story to unfold.

So: Could be good, but definitely not action flick right out of the gate.

----------


## killramos

I got a few episodes into The Bear. Very cool if you are into restaurant stuff.

----------


## beecue

Watched first couple of episodes of The Bear as well. Decent so far.

Finished Black Bird recently and it was really good.
The Staircase (HBO) was good as I didn't know about the story beforehand.
Terminal List was a good watch as well.

Currently catching up on the second season of WWE Legends. It's interesting getting to know the backstory of these wrestlers I grew up watching. I stopped around when the rock left so the current episode of the Bella twins isn't relatable.

----------


## Xtrema

Binged Westworld Season 3 & 4. 3 is a stretch and 4 is a mess. Won't be surprised it won't get a fifth season even if show runner say 5 if happens is last.

----------


## gmc72

I know it's a little late, but just finished Moon Knight. The last episode was a let down. It seemed like they went "Oh shit, we need to cut this short. Let's do this!". If there is a season 2, I hope it ends better. The rest was pretty good.

----------


## Buster

> Binged Westworld Season 3 & 4. 3 is a stretch and 4 is a mess. Won't be surprised it won't get a fifth season even if show runner say 5 if happens is last.



I stopped after the first season. Sometimes shows just shouldn't be turned into extended runs

----------


## 88CRX

Westworld season 1 great.... season 2 meh... season 3 made it through a couple episodes and gave up.

----------


## vengie

Identical Westworld experience to most of you.

Sad, the show had such promise after season 1.

----------


## Inzane

> Watched _Star Wars - The Force Awakens_ last night because my kids are on a tear.
> Again, it's just further proof of how horrendous the 3 prequels were. Like, fuck! This was a compelling movie with interesting characters and a storyline that wasn't 74 ideas dropped into a washing machine and also without any horrendous characters the calibre of Paw Patrol squirting their shit all over the film. And the children still loved it!
> Thank the great Allah the Hayden Christensen wasn't in it. Holy fuck, he is useless!! What happened to the worst actor in this film? His own son fucking murdered him!
> 
> It was such a healthy departure from the complete nonsense that Lucas created in his decrepit madness with 1,2,3. I'm actually looking forward to the final 2.



 :ROFL!:  :ROFL!:  :ROFL!:  :ROFL!: 

Oh are you in for a shock... Yes the prequels had their issues, but nothing like what lies ahead for you with the sequels.

"Complete nonsense" and "74 ideas dropped into a washing machine" is a pretty good way to describe episode 9, which is arguably worse than 8. The only thing redeeming about Force Awakens is it showed a bit of promise BEFORE the audience got to see Eps 8 & 9.

And as far as interesting characters, aside from Kylo Ren maybe... Finn, like the movie (7) as a whole, showed some promise initially, but that potential was basically flushed down the toilet. His character is a joke in 8 and almost forgotten by 9.

----------


## Buster

As bad as 9 was, 8 was way way way worse

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Oh are you in for a shock... Yes the prequels had their issues, but nothing like what lies ahead for you with the sequels.
> 
> "Complete nonsense" and "74 ideas dropped into a washing machine" is a pretty good way to describe episode 9, which is arguably worse than 8. The only thing redeeming about Force Awakens is it showed a bit of promise BEFORE the audience got to see Eps 8 & 9.
> 
> And as far as interesting characters, aside from Kylo Ren maybe... Finn, like the movie (7) as a whole, showed some promise initially, but that potential was basically flushed down the toilet. His character is a joke in 8 and almost forgotten by 9.



I've now seen 7 and 8. While I did find 8 was a little too busy, I think it was fine.
I like the wrinkly Emperor, I like Kylo Wren it whatever his name is, I like the Jedi girl. Finn is a silly token character, so he's doing his job fine, and the heritage character scenes were decent and not overpowering.
I'm not saying these are very good, but I'd easily say 7 & 8 are 10x better than the prequels.
The prequels literally infuriated me, several times. So, so incredibly stupid. Like down there with the worst movies ever. That stolen Gonzo character mosquito thing, or those stupid Japanese bug/aliens??! Fuck me - I'd rather watch Simon Birch or Patch.

----------


## ExtraSlow

7 and 8 and 9 are fun movies and much better than 1-2-3. None of it was shakespeare, just relax and eat popcorn and enjoy it.

----------


## killramos

I’ll go out on a limb and say that the prequels were better films than the sequel trilogy.

Fuck that sequel trilogy sucks

I’ll rewatxh the prequels. I don’t rewatch the sequels.

Though I mostly just rematch Empire anyway

----------


## max_boost

OJ made in America. Hits differently now vs back then

----------


## JohnnyHockey13

Just finished watching Disjointed... can't believe it only lasted 2 seasons.

----------


## mr2mike

> OJ made in America. Hits differently now vs back then



I guarantee the Rooftop Koreans were ready to go prior to the verdict.

----------


## JustinL

Started "For All Mankind" on AppleTV. It's an alternative universe where the soviets are first to land on the moon. So far it's excellent.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Did Melissa McCarthy either die or become the New Queen?!?? I think 10 of her movies have been on TV, today. It's uncanny. Identity Thief is about to start right after whatever the one with Jason Statham was.

----------


## Buster

> Started "For All Mankind" on AppleTV. It's an alternative universe where the soviets are first to land on the moon. So far it's excellent.



My wife loves this show. I've been meaning to watch it

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Watched the a Elvis movie, pretty good overall, long but understandable because Elvis had an interesting life. The movie is focused on how much of a dirtbag his manager was. Interesting watch as he was well before my time.

Also watched Nope, enjoyed it, different, good underlying messages. 7/10

----------


## mr2mike

Anyone watch the John McAfee documentary on Netflix?
Wondering if any good? The JB Cooper one sucked and quit watching it after 1 episode.

McAfee's life > Elvis life.

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

McAfee documentary is just okay imo. First bit of it is interesting then it's just watching a paranoid alcoholic drug addict for an hour. Interesting life to say the least but he's a huge piece of shit.

----------


## killramos

> McAfee documentary is just okay imo. First bit of it is interesting then it's just watching a paranoid alcoholic drug addict for an hour. Interesting life to say the least but he's a huge piece of shit.



You can do that for free by taking the C train for a rip

----------


## Brent.ff

Man the new Thor movie was a real hot garbage fest…

----------


## killramos

I didn’t hate it. But I didn’t regret not seeing it in theatres.

----------


## suntan

Other than Ragnarok they're all not great.

----------


## Brent.ff

Not even close to being a marvel fan, but ya ragnarok was entertaining… this was eye rolling

----------


## Buster

people still watch Marvel movies/shows....on purpose?

----------


## max_boost

Oh hells ya. Marvel for life

But cobra Kai !!

----------


## mr2mike

> people still watch Marvel movies/shows....on purpose?



I thought the same thing. Last one I watched was Ironman 2. Then I got past puberty.

----------


## Shlade

I thought the new Thor was pretty funny honestly. 

Definitely glad I waited till it came out on disney +

----------


## Buster



----------


## SportEL

Great Series End

----------


## Doozer

Another vote for The Sandman. Been watching an episode per night with the wife, and it's quite good. I think we've done 4 or 5 now, and what I like most is that there's just the right mix of backstory and action. It's not all storyline line the rings show, and not all just silly action with no investment. It's a nice balance, good watching.

----------


## Brent.ff

New ep of grand tour is out. James may has a real time

----------


## kJUMP

Finished Stranger Things season 4. It was pretty incredible, we thought. A few cringe moments for sure, but overall story line and production were on point with a few bizarre twists thrown in as well.

----------


## mr2mike

> Finished Stranger Things season 4. It was pretty incredible, we thought. A few cringe moments for sure, but overall story line and production were on point with a few bizarre twists thrown in as well.



I thought it was pretty good too! Entertaining.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

I'm slowly getting through the final Ozark episodes and living how the Queen Of The South actors must've just walked across the lot and got hired. LoL!!

----------


## dirtsniffer

> New ep of grand tour is out. James may has a real time



Good episode

----------


## firebane

> New ep of grand tour is out. James may has a real time



They really put him through the ringer lol

----------


## Doozer

> I'm slowly getting through the final Ozark episodes and living how the Queen Of The South actors must've just walked across the lot and got hired. LoL!!



This is one I haven't done. Started the last season and got a few episodes in and haven't picked it back up again. Worth finishing?

----------


## ExtraSlow

Own Wilson fan appreciation night at the art room. French Dispatch and Wedding Crashers.

----------


## birdman86

Watched new Thor, I thought it was great (as far as MCU goes)

----------


## mr2mike

> Own Wilson fan appreciation night at the art room. French Dispatch and Wedding Crashers.



Midnight gay art show in the bedroom part really hit home I bet.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> This is one I haven't done. Started the last season and got a few episodes in and haven't picked it back up again. Worth finishing?



I'm certainly enjoying it and I've heard others say it's worth getting through.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Midnight gay art show in the bedroom part really hit home I bet.



Sometimes art imitates art.

----------


## danno

Watched grand tour this weekend, pumped to see my a rs4 in there. I had a gummy shortly before and couldn’t stop laughing when James May crashed, glad he’s ok, wish I hadn’t laughed at it but dam the gummy kicked in. Also when Hammond was going down the ski hill haha. What did you guys think of it??

----------


## killramos

Finished the bear and really enjoyed it. Not a big commitment but very good.

----------


## mr2mike

> Finished the bear and really enjoyed it. Not a big commitment but very good.



Does it run like there's a season 2? If so, I'll wait.
Hate waiting for the next seasons. I think the covid break made it pretty obvious and worse.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I can't wait for mando.

----------


## bjstare

> Watched grand tour this weekend, pumped to see my a rs4 in there. I had a gummy shortly before and couldn’t stop laughing when James May crashed, glad he’s ok, wish I hadn’t laughed at it but dam the gummy kicked in. Also when Hammond was going down the ski hill haha. What did you guys think of it??



I was sober and loled at that the first time I watched it, as well as when I replayed it for my wife to see.

----------


## BavarianBeast

Cobra Kai is so good. Johnny is the best character of all time. I never want it to end haha

----------


## mr2mike

> Cobra Kai is so good. Johnny is the best character of all time. I never want it to end haha



Is it just nostalgia or?
Haven't watched any of it because I'm not into Karate and Jayden Smith ruined the franchise.

Is it more like the original or?

----------


## brucebanner

> Is it just nostalgia or?
> Haven't watched any of it because I'm not into Karate and Jayden Smith ruined the franchise.
> 
> Is it more like the original or?



Turn your brain off and enjoy the cheese type of show

I stopped watching in season 3 - might have to pick it back up

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Finished watching The Sandman, liked it overall, kinda different feel/pace to the show based on how the chapters work. Where a standard show you are introduced a character who seems to be a bad guy/protagonist for the season...but nope they dead in an episode or two. Pacing is just different but still good, the black chick who played the vortex is a shitty actor, pained me listening to when she spoke.

Working through the latest season of The Righteous Gemstones now, love that show.

Also watched I Just Killed My Dad on netflix, 3 part mini docuseries, worth a watch, sad story of abuse.

----------


## nismodrifter

Rewatched Collateral. Good movie.

----------


## Buster

> Rewatched Collateral. Good movie.



https://www.theringer.com/2019/8/6/2...ons-chris-ryan

----------


## Brent.ff

Re watched Fury Road (blame listening to the Rewatchables Buster), what a movie.

----------


## ZenOps

How to Become a Tyrant. Got some great pointers in there.

----------


## bjstare

Watched Westworld S4. Thought it was pretty good, overall. I'll be a little disappointed if it goes further than S5, as I don't think it's got that many legs left, but so far, still good.

Now watching Locke & Key. The writing in this season is pretty bad. It's got some good parts, but also some really bad parts.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Finished Ozark. I think it was a great series and there's no way to keep many people happy when it wraps up, so it is what it is.
I feel like watching it again from the start, to be honest.

----------


## mr2mike

> Finished Ozark. I think it was a great series and there's no way to keep many people happy when it wraps up, so it is what it is.
> I feel like watching it again from the start, to be honest.



Ruth and Wendy finally hook up? The tension was undeniable.

----------


## max_boost

> Ruth and Wendy finally hook up? The tension was undeniable.



Ahaha is that your flavour lol

----------


## firebane

I am surprised nobody has made note of watching Andor

Guess the Star Wars nerds are hibernating

----------


## killramos

> I am surprised nobody has made note of watching Andor
> 
> Guess the Star Wars nerds are hibernating



Star Wars nerds need to allow the group think to establish itself before they can form an opinion.

Watched a couple episodes and was entertained.

----------


## nismodrifter

> 



Actually watching this right now with my wife. South Indian style action and effects (which are known to be exaggerated/slightly cheesy) but overall not a bad movie.

----------


## ZenOps

JoJos bizarre adventure. In Japanese of course. Much win.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> I am surprised nobody has made note of watching Andor
> 
> Guess the Star Wars nerds are hibernating



Just watched the first three. It's pretty good so far, but could also be set in any sci-fi universe, which is probably why it's good.

----------


## The_Penguin

> Star Wars nerds need to allow the group think to establish itself before they can form an opinion.
> .



Nailed it!

----------


## Buster

> Actually watching this right now with my wife. South Indian style action and effects (which are known to be exaggerated/slightly cheesy) but overall not a bad movie.



i can lean into this.

But maybe that's because I can identify as S Asian when neede.d

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Working through Dahmer, don't overly love it but just going to finish the series and never watching anything Dahmer related again. Molly Ringwald plays his stepmother, haven't seen her in decades.

Also almost done watching the season of Killing It, pretty funny

----------


## max_boost

Cobra Kai is such cheesy goodness. 20/10  :Big Grin:

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

I like that Jeffrey Dahmer glasses are fashionable for whatever a sub-millennial is called because it accentuates their lemming nature.
More likable is that the popularity of the show is making even them realize that their glasses are a preposterous mess hanging prominently on their stupid faces.

----------


## Doozer

Finally got into the Drive to Survive series. I'm not a binger, but this series has got me as close as I've ever come. I've done the first 2 seasons is a little over a week, which is unheard of for me. Looking forward to the next 2.

----------


## sabad66

In case anyone is on the fence still, house of dragon season finale yesterday was very well done. Amazing first season overall.

----------


## Brent.ff

> In case anyone is on the fence still, house of dragon season finale yesterday was very well done. Amazing first season overall.



God I miss practical effects, but yes it was quite good. CGI is painful these days.

----------


## R-Audi

> Also almost done watching the season of Killing It, pretty funny



Where is this available?

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

> Where is this available?



It's exclusive to Peacock TV so you'd have to sail the seven seas matey.

It's worth a watch, good humour that I liked.

----------


## Brent.ff

Watched first ep of The Peripheral. It was ok, i guess. Ill keep watching it. The main character is really struggling to figure out if she has an accent or not..

----------


## killramos

I’ve found the house of dragons to be a bit much tbh.

It’s not bad. But then again I never really put GoT on a pedestals either.

Haven’t bothered to watch either of the last two episodes as I’m having a hard time engaging.

Been rewatching the league instead.

----------


## vengie

Season 1 of House of Dragons is all character development in my mind.

Based on the season finale shits about to get real for season 2.

----------


## Tik-Tok

There are exactly zero likeable characters in House of Dragons. Difficult to get into a show like that.

----------


## davidI

I know this thread is more about TV (which I don't really watch) but I went to Black Adam last night. 

It was good but I feel like it could have been a lot better with another 15 minutes of story development. The problem I have with most modern Action movies is studios feel (probably correctly) that there needs to be some thrilling CGI battle every 5 minutes or teenagers will pull out their phone to get a dopamine hit from scrolling Tik-Tok. 

Anyway, casting was great; Dwayne Johnson was good as always, Sara Shahi would make an awesome female lead if they can somehow work her into the Marvel Universe, and after credits scene could lead to an epic sequel...

----------


## bjstare

Watched an ep of Clarkson's farm last night. It was somewhat entertaining, although not as much as I anticipated.

----------


## R-Audi

> Watched an ep of Clarkson's farm last night. It was somewhat entertaining, although not as much as I anticipated.



It gets better, I thought it was good mindless fun.

----------


## birdman86

Just finished The Americans. Great show, the ending…Spoiler:

not sure what I expected

----------


## bjstare

> Just finished The Americans. Great show, the ending…Spoiler:
> 
> not sure what I expected



The Americans had so much potential, and yet...

----------


## JustinL

Finished watching season 3 of "For All Mankind". I love it. It's got a slower Sci-fi pace, but it's awesome how they let the story run through multiple decades. My hope/theory is that it is set in the Battlestar Galactica universe and by the end of the series they will merge.

I appreciate the effort this show puts in to accuracy like the silence on the moon and in space. There's obviously some liberties taken with technological advancements, but it does stay grounded in science part of Sci-fi.

----------


## Ca_Silvia13

> Been rewatching the league instead.



 
@killramos
 which service is this on? The wife and I couldn't find it recently.

----------


## INITIALD

> Finished watching season 3 of "For All Mankind". I love it. It's got a slower Sci-fi pace, but it's awesome how they let the story run through multiple decades. My hope/theory is that it is set in the Battlestar Galactica universe and by the end of the series they will merge.
> 
> I appreciate the effort this show puts in to accuracy like the silence on the moon and in space. There's obviously some liberties taken with technological advancements, but it does stay grounded in science part of Sci-fi.



Finishing up Season 2 and enjoying it so far as well.

----------


## killramos

Disney+

They own all the FX stuff

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Half way through That Dirty Black Bag, enjoying it.




Also started the latest season of The Sinner, so far much better than season 3 was.

----------


## The_Penguin

Just started watching Shantaram. Only 1 episode in, but liking it so far.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Just started watching Shantaram. Only 1 episode in, but liking it so far.



What's that? I've absolutely never heard a sniff about that.

I guess we've been officially sucked in by _The Resort_. It's certainly not spectacular, but I think I'd recommend it. There are some pretty good characters.

----------


## The_Penguin

> What's that? I've absolutely never heard a sniff about that.



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9SSHhQRsYcM

----------


## Brent.ff

Watching Industry, which is good, but man its pretty much porn in suits. Was very hard to watch on the plane without a high level of shame

----------


## ExtraSlow

But, like, in a good way?

----------


## max_boost

Wakanda forever!

----------


## vengie

> Wakanda forever!



Hah! My man, literally just turned on Black Panther

----------


## Yolobimmer

The Peripheral on Prime.

Love the show so far.

----------


## Brent.ff

Had avoided Andor as was pretty underwhelmed with some of the recent Star Wars work (Boba Fett anyone) but this is quite good considering if you’ve seen Rogue 1 you know it’s not a long story. Nice to see a darker grown up version of the Star Wars universe

----------


## DonJuan

Love is Blind Season 3... wife.  :facepalm:

----------


## The_Penguin

> Just started watching Shantaram. Only 1 episode in, but liking it so far.



6 episodes in. Still liking it. Great plot, well cast, really good cinematography. 10/10 would recommend.

----------


## Yolobimmer

Just noticed Warrior Nun season 2 is out. Woohoo!

----------


## firebane

Just watched the Weird Al movie.. definitely a turn your brain off and enjoy type movie

----------


## dirtsniffer

Currently: go dog go with a sick kid

----------


## bjstare

New season of Big Mouth. It was actually really good up until ep 9 when they decided they wanted to make the whole thing focused on gender identity and sexual preference.. but not in a funny way. I don't watch that show for social commentary and virtue signaling, I watch it for shallow, crude humor. F right off Nick Kroll, stick to what you're good at.

----------


## max_boost

Always enjoyed big mouth. 

Blockbuster. New series on Netflix. Gonna give it a shot!

----------


## JustinL

Working my way through my free trial of apple TV. Now I'm on to "Severance". It is again more of the slow, thoughtful sci-fi genre, which I really like. Basically the premise is to take work/life balance to the extreme, they surgical implant a device to divide memory formation so the memories made at work stay at work and vice versa. This essentially creates a new work personality that is stuck in perpetuity at work, while the "outie" just gets the money from work. There is a deeper mystery too as to what the company does and why is it so secret.

4 episodes in and it's good so far.

----------


## birdman86

Finished S3 of The Boys. Great season, they really leaned into the gore this time around. Can't wait for next season.

----------


## Xtrema

> Had avoided Andor as was pretty underwhelmed with some of the recent Star Wars work (Boba Fett anyone) but this is quite good considering if you’ve seen Rogue 1 you know it’s not a long story. Nice to see a darker grown up version of the Star Wars universe



Lots of real sets. Interesting politics and on the ground account of birth of Rebels. 

Nobody is watching this.

----------


## Brent.ff

> Lots of real sets. Interesting politics and on the ground account of birth of Rebels. 
> 
> Nobody is watching this.



That’s my sense as well, but it’s shockingly good. Maybe the best standalone Star Wars show IMO

----------


## Buster

Rogue 1 was great

Andor is great.

----------


## SKR

Has everyone had enough of me trying to force bike racing on them yet?

I watched a documentary the other day called The Doctor, The Tornado and The Kentucky Kid. It's about MotoGP's return to the US in 2005. It was pretty good, and interesting how they were able to make an hour and 45 minute movie about a 50 minute race. Worth watching if you like racing documentaries.

----------


## D'z Nutz

> Lots of real sets. Interesting politics and on the ground account of birth of Rebels. 
> 
> Nobody is watching this.



I wasn't planning on watching Andor, but I heard nothing but good things and couldn't stop once I started. I really enjoyed this. It's got a very serious tone and doesn't rely on fan service to prop it up. I enjoyed Rogue One and like how they kept the same look and feel of it.

----------


## killramos

I like most Star Wars content. But andor has been a treat.

----------


## max_boost

Okay I’ll watch andor too

----------


## The_Penguin

> 6 episodes in. Still liking it. Great plot, well cast, really good cinematography. 10/10 would recommend.



Really, just me? Ok...

----------


## Brent.ff

> Really, just me? Ok...



Apple TV bro… I’m tapped on services

----------


## mr2mike

> Really, just me? Ok...



Send me your login and I'll watch it.

----------


## The_Penguin

> Send me your login and I'll watch it.



Oh right, I forgot it was an Apple exclusive. I just download it from Usenet.

----------


## suntan

Crimes of the future movie on crave. Cronenberg.

----------


## mr2mike

> Crimes of the future movie on crave. Cronenberg.



Minority Report 2?

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Enjoyed the Lord of the Rings show on Prime, didn't fuck around with production costs

----------


## vengie

On the last episode of The Watcher on Netflix. 

6.5/10

----------


## suntan

> Minority Report 2?



Not at all. See if you can make it past the first five minutes.

----------


## killramos

nvm

----------


## sabad66

White Lotus Season 2 is great so far. Really like this show.

----------


## Buster



----------


## BavarianBeast

Watched The Batman on the airplane today. Was surprisingly good, went in with low expectations and thoroughly enjoyed it.

----------


## killramos

That’s the Pattinson one?

I liked it too, but man it was long. Good for a flight I guess.

----------


## Misterman

I feel like I'm through any of the new stuff that I would actually like. Started rewatching Entourage on Crave. Crushed 3 seasons in a few nights. Such a good show.

----------


## ercchry

1899, from the creators of Dark… pretty weird so far

----------


## Misterman

> 1899, from the creators of Dark… pretty weird so far



Netflix? Is it dubbed as well? Never heard of it, but if it's from same creators as Dark it has to be worth a watch.

----------


## BavarianBeast

> That’s the Pattinson one?
> 
> I liked it too, but man it was long. Good for a flight I guess.



Yeah the Pattinson one. Didn’t know the guy outside of twilight posters but thought he nailed the roll. I like the very dark approach they’ve taken with Batman and Gotham city. The bat mobile was sick too ha ha.

----------


## tonytiger55

I'm watching the World Cup...

----------


## firebane

Slumberlands title fits the movie well

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Watched the All Quiet on the Western Front movie on Netflix the other night, really good if you're cool with subtitles, well made and all around good film.

Saw a reddit post about Captain Ron and that made me want to watch it again for the first time in 20+ years, so good haha. So 90's and nostalgic from watching it as a kid.

----------


## benyl

> Just started watching Shantaram. Only 1 episode in, but liking it so far.



Watched the first episode. Seems good so far.

----------


## heavyD

> Crimes of the future movie on crave. Cronenberg.



I have to second this. It's not for everyone but if you are a fan of Cronenberg films you won't likely be disappointed as it's pretty thought provoking.

----------


## max_boost

> New season of Big Mouth. It was actually really good up until ep 9 when they decided they wanted to make the whole thing focused on gender identity and sexual preference.. but not in a funny way. I don't watch that show for social commentary and virtue signaling, I watch it for shallow, crude humor. F right off Nick Kroll, stick to what you're good at.



That eps was very annoying

----------


## bjstare

> That eps was very annoying



Man, it was so bad.

----------


## suntan

> Watched the All Quiet on the Western Front movie on Netflix the other night, really good if you're cool with subtitles, well made and all around good film.



Great movie. Based on a book, one that the Nazis would ask citizens to burn.

----------


## ercchry

> Netflix? Is it dubbed as well? Never heard of it, but if it's from same creators as Dark it has to be worth a watch.



Yeah, I think its dubbed? But there are guests on the boat from all backgrounds so still a ton of subtitles as only the English background passengers are English (just cant tell if its dubbed English or not, so I mean thats good right?)

----------


## nismodrifter

> Yeah the Pattinson one. Didn’t know the guy outside of twilight posters but thought he nailed the roll. I like the very dark approach they’ve taken with Batman and Gotham city. The bat mobile was sick too ha ha.



I watched this on the plane yesterday after seeing your post about it. Great movie.

Spoiler:

Nirvana - Something in the way at start/end and in other parts of the soundtrack was simply amazing. The feelz were strong.

----------


## mr2mike

I'm curious who remastered that Nirvana song. Was it done with the acoustic and the nevermind versions?

----------


## schurchill39

We're starting back on the Yellowstone train even though you now need to pay for Paramount + through prime instead of it just being on prime. I gotta say, Beth's character morphing from being a bitch to being an over the top crazy psycho bitch is a little much. They really need to tone that down. I hope Kacey and his family come back into being part of the main plot again which it seems like they are moving that way.

----------


## JfuckinC

all the characters are too much, it's annoying , too edgy, trying to be too dark, too cowboy lol...

----------


## Xtrema

> all the characters are too much, it's annoying , too edgy, trying to be too dark, too cowboy lol...



Didn't even know Paramount is milking this with a Yellowstone Universe.
https://www.lifeandstylemag.com/post...nd-more-shows/

----------


## ercchry

Paramount + is really going all in on western shit… and when you’re done, watch South Park!  :ROFL!:  every single show has the same recommendation… put in an algo ffs

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Watching 1883 at the moment finally, decent enough show.

Did roll my eyes a bit when I saw the trailer for 1923 but if it's good then whatever. 

Cowboy/Rodeo folk love their Yellowstone

----------


## Buster

yellowstone and spinoffs is guilty pleasure entertainment. It's a notch above the bachelor or something, but barely.

I love it.

----------


## 03ozwhip

> I watched this on the plane yesterday after seeing your post about it. Great movie.
> 
> Spoiler:
> 
> Nirvana - Something in the way at start/end and in other parts of the soundtrack was simply amazing. The feelz were strong.



Man, there couldn't have been better placement or a better song in that movie, fucking amazing. First time I watched it, I honestly got goosebumps and wanted to watch it again just for that.

I watched it by myself the first time, the second time I ranted and raved to my wife about how the something in the way was so well placed in the movie.

----------


## Misterman

> We're starting back on the Yellowstone train even though you now need to pay for Paramount + through prime instead of it just being on prime. I gotta say, Beth's character morphing from being a bitch to being an over the top crazy psycho bitch is a little much. They really need to tone that down. I hope Kacey and his family come back into being part of the main plot again which it seems like they are moving that way.



Wife and I thought the same thing. It was funny how cheeky she was at first. Now she is just a wretched cunt. It's not that charming any longer. 

I'm actually looking forward to the Jimmy spin off.

----------


## Xtrema

> Paramount + is really going all in on western shit… and when you’re done, watch South Park!  every single show has the same recommendation… put in an algo ffs



It's over. The streaming war is a bust. WB is pulling shows off HBO Max. Disney just fired CEO for hiding Disney+ losses under other divisions.

And after excellent season of Andor with no ratings to show for it, it's probably back to the green screen instead of real sets and locations.

----------


## bjstare

Finished Andor on the weekend, what an excellent show.

Started White Lotus last night. It's weird. The show is so slow, but there's lots of random chuckles.

----------


## nismodrifter

Beth on Yellowstone has gone full crazy. Its too much now. Cringe level high at this point.

----------


## asp integra

Loved the first 4 seasons of Yellowstone, but was not excited about having to get paramount+ as part of Amazon. Not sure if I will bother only to watch season 5

----------


## 88CRX

The White Lotus, season 2 has been amazing.

----------


## birdman86

> Beth on Yellowstone has gone full crazy. Its too much now. Cringe level high at this point.



I don't know why shows write characters to be so damn annoying, its like they want us to stop watching.

Skylar in Breaking Bad
The psychiatrist wife in Billions
The wife in Ozark
I kind of want to include Elizabeth in last season of The Americans
Beth in Yellowstone

Hmm I'm sensing a theme here

----------


## bjstare

> I don't know why shows write characters to be so damn annoying, its like they want us to stop watching.
> 
> I kind of want to include Elizabeth in last season of The Americans



Just go ahead and include every character in the last season of The Americans.

----------


## mr2mike

Wendy Bird is necessary in Ozarks despite how unappealing her character is at that point. 
@birdman86
 = Marty Bird. Hmmm.

----------


## killramos

> I don't know why shows write characters to be so damn annoying, its like they want us to stop watching.
> 
> Skylar in Breaking Bad
> The psychiatrist wife in Billions
> The wife in Ozark
> I kind of want to include Elizabeth in last season of The Americans
> Beth in Yellowstone
> 
> Hmm I'm sensing a theme here



It’s as if the writers have met women in real life or something

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Watched Where the Crawdads Sing and The Greatest Beer Run Ever over the weekend, both were actually pretty good.

Crawdads is a bit on the love tale side more than I'd like but it was a solid watch.

Beer run was better than I expected, enjoyed watching it.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> I don't know why shows write characters to be so damn annoying, its like they want us to stop watching.
> 
> Skylar in Breaking Bad



I wanted to rewatch Breaking Bad after BCS finished. I could only make it through so many episodes before I gave up, solely because of Skylar.

----------


## birdman86

Watched Father Stu, it was okay. Didn't really pack the inspirational punch I think they were going for but was a good story anyway.

----------


## asp integra

> It’s as if the writers have met women in real life or something



Was just going to say this haha

----------


## killramos

Billions. Still holds up.

----------


## benyl

Just finished Andor this morning. Good shit.

Do I re-watch the movie now, or do I wait for the next season?

----------


## max_boost

Everything everywhere all at once

----------


## Buster

> Just finished Andor this morning. Good shit.
> 
> Do I re-watch the movie now, or do I wait for the next season?



Rogue one is the best star wars movie. May as well watch it again

----------


## sabad66

Just started Barry. 3 episodes in so far, I like it. And it’s HBO so high chance of being really good

----------


## legendboy

> Everything everywhere all at once



crazy ass movie

----------


## Misterman

Watched the first episode of Peripheral on Prime. Looks promising so far. 

Also watched the first few episodes of 1899. I think it's going to be good. I had to look it up about the dubbing. Turns out the show is multi-lingual, so some stuff is dubbed, others aren't. I think some things are going to get lost when you're watching it in fully dubbed english, because certain parts of the show have people speaking different languages to each other, so they'll look all confused for no reason when you're watching english dubbing.

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

The Peripheral isn't bad but also not loving it, kinda flat. Good production value but just feels eh to me, only got 2 episodes left.

The Devil's Hour was a boring snoozer, personally wouldn't recommend.

Started watching Under The Banner of Heaven last night, lets see how messed up Mormons are

----------


## benyl

> Started watching Under The Banner of Heaven last night, lets see how messed up Mormons are



It isn't memorable. I pushed through it, but I can't say I was wanting more after it was over.

----------


## bjstare

Finished The White Lotus S1. I might be the only one, but idk what all the hype was about... just wasn't fantastic, IMO.

----------


## Buster

> It isn't memorable. I pushed through it, but I can't say I was wanting more after it was over.



You needed to put on your magic underwear to get extra powers.

----------


## gpomp

Just watching Andor now. Definitely one of the best Star Wars shows/movies ever.

----------


## Buster

> Just watching Andor now. Definitely one of the best Star Wars shows/movies ever.



Kathleen Kennedy is a massive cunt fro what she has done to star wars.

----------


## gmc72

> Started watching Under The Banner of Heaven last night, lets see how messed up Mormons are



It's true these Mormons were messed up, but they're not all like that. They are still crazy though, and this is from someone who grew up Mormon but is no longer Mormon.

----------


## bjstare

> It's true these Mormons were messed up, but they're not all like that. They are still crazy though, and this is from someone who grew up Mormon but is no longer Mormon.



Congratulations!

----------


## Buster

> It's true these Mormons were messed up, but they're not all like that. They are still crazy though, and this is from someone who grew up Mormon but is no longer Mormon.



I think there are two types of mormons. Crazy ones and ones pretending to not be crazy.

----------


## Xtrema

> Kathleen Kennedy is a massive cunt fro what she has done to star wars.



Great show but once they took out the fan service and laser swords, few care. I'm glad season 2 has already started shooting. With Bob Chapek fired due to hiding huge Disney+ losses, Andor would definitely be cut doing all these expensive sets and location shoots with no rating to show for it.




> Just watching Andor now. Definitely one of the best Star Wars shows/movies ever.



Season 1 Finale would be even better if they don't have to keep it PG.

----------


## benyl

> Season 1 Finale would be even better if they don't have to keep it PG.



I'm not sure if I need to see Syril and Dedra do the nasty.

----------


## D'z Nutz

> I'm not sure if I need to see Syril and Dedra do the nasty.



They cast the perfect actress to play Dedra. She's got this look on her face like she's been holding her shit in for so long, it's calcified and coming out sideways. No wonder she's fucking pissed off all the time.

----------


## benyl

Ironically, she is Dianna Lafferty in under the Banner of Heaven

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Like a free ride,
When you've already paid?

----------


## ZenOps

Gangs of New York. Will never look at fire brigades the same again.

----------


## ZenOps

RRR - Very long movie. English was better than expected. Can't help but think if they made this movie 30 years ago, Hong Kong would have been free.

----------


## Xtrema

> I'm not sure if I need to see Syril and Dedra do the nasty.



It's more about the censorship, we were going to get the 1st f bomb in Star Wars but it was vetoed. It was shot but dubbed over.
https://gizmodo.com/andor-finale-sta...uck-1849835814

----------


## bjstare

Started watching Wednesday, and it's great so far. Definitely exceeding expectations.

----------


## prae

Tried out Blackbird with the wife; it's been great thus far (~4 ep deep).

----------


## ercchry

SAS Rogue Heroes

----------


## ExtraSlow

Lego star wars summer vacation. You don't have to be self-medicated, but it doesn't hurt.

----------


## BavarianBeast

> Started watching Wednesday, and it's great so far. Definitely exceeding expectations.



I was pleasantly surprised too. Enjoyed all 8 episodes.

----------


## ZenOps

Season 8 of Walking Dead. Drifted off around Neegan, but its time to catchup.

----------


## JordanEG6

1883 is pretty good. Reminds me of the days when I used to play The Oregon Trail.

----------


## birdman86

Just finished Rings of Power, idk why it got so much hate I thought it was great. Just dont google the cast, major spoilers right at the top.

----------


## Swank

> 1883 is pretty good. Reminds me of the days when I used to play The Oregon Trail.



We found that to be heavy at the end in a great way. 1923 just came out, looking forward to that.

----------


## asp integra

New Jack Ryan just dropped today. I've enjoyed the first two seasons, excited to give this one a try.

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Finished watching 1883 over the weekend, really enjoyed the series. 

Gave up on The Peripheral, too meh. Working through the latest season of The Handmaids Tale as the wife likes the show, been kinda weak sauce to start, lots of filler.

Going to start Tulsa King and House of the Dragon to binge over the holidays.

----------


## mr2mike

Too many shows with years. 
Can't wait for 1884 season.

----------


## Xtrema

> Too many shows with years. 
> Can't wait for 1884 season.



You mean 1889 is not the sequel?

----------


## birdman86

> Gave up on The Peripheral, too meh.



I'm up to episode 4 I think, gotta agree. The first two were strong but seems to have slumped from there. Will grind it out anyways.

----------


## brucebanner

Didn't want to start a new thread but figure this fits here.

Soap2day.com

Been pretty solid for streaming new stuff. Few popups to deal with when starting a show / movie but good otherwise.

Maybe this should to in the cheap bastard thread..

----------


## killramos

Watched that Wednesday Netflix show with the wife and didnt hate it much at all.

Teenage vibes like riverdale, but the Tim burton quality cant be ignored.

Only gripe was I felt Jenna Ortega had a hard time staying in character.

----------


## dirtsniffer

I don't know anything about the show or the actress, but I've had 3 dudes bring it up in the last two days.. so I can only assume she is a smokeshow and the goth thing is working out alright for her.

----------


## firebane

> I don't know anything about the show or the actress, but I've had 3 dudes bring it up in the last two days.. so I can only assume she is smokeshow and the goth thing is working out alright for her.



She's 20 years old...

----------


## dirtsniffer

So she plays a 14 year old I guess... looks like I was wrong. I looked it up and Luis Guzman is Gomez so that's promising

----------


## killramos

> She's 20 years old...



You say that like it’s a bad thing?

----------


## firebane

> You say that like it’s a bad thing?



I mean of young and needy is your thing..

----------


## max_boost

She’s cute. Pre nurse max_boost totally would

----------


## killramos

Worse things have definitely happened.

----------


## suntan

She looks like Rosie Perez.

----------


## mr2mike

> She looks like Rosie Perez.



Could be worse. Michelle Rodriguez.

----------


## The_Penguin

> New Jack Ryan just dropped today. I've enjoyed the first two seasons, excited to give this one a try.



I just binged most of it on my laptop on a plane yesterday, and finished it this aft. 
Quite enjoyed it!

----------


## msommers

Finished season 2 of White Lotus.

Really like the show overall, it's clever and cheeky, and the acting is fantastic.

----------


## Xtrema

Glass Onion.

Not as good as Knives Out but enjoy Craig as Benoit Blanc.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

We've had Burning Log on for I don't even know how fucking long, but long.
And we always really enjoy when the magic arm comes in with the stove poker because the shirt he has on is precisely what my dad wears all day, every day, so it's extra comforting.
But at the same time, for anyone who has been lucky enough to stay at Azuridge, you'll note that they essentially build a Jenga fire and then completely break it up and reshuffle it every time they stoke the fire, it's a stark comparison.
And for those who haven't gone, please save your pennies and find a way to make it happen. It's an incredible experience that, although expensive, is filled with value and luxury that I think you'll find is very worthwhile.

----------


## suntan

Having a bit of trouble with Jack Ryan. Too many old white guys that look alike.

----------


## mr2mike

> Having a bit of trouble with Jack Ryan. Too many old white guys that look alike.



You'll have a rough time at the beyond foodie meets.

----------


## brucebanner

Finished 1883, caught up on season 5 of Yellowstone, started 1923 and Tulsa King.

----------


## taemo

> Glass Onion.
> 
> Not as good as Knives Out but enjoy Craig as Benoit Blanc.



Knives Out still on my watchlist.
Watched 13 Hours and Triangle Sadness over the holidays though, and rewatched Eurotrip and Harold & Kumar after reminiscing about them with friends

----------


## beecue

Just finished 1899 from the creators of Dark. It was pretty good but Dark is superior. If you haven't watched Dark then give it a shot as it's one of the best shows I've watched in recent years.

1883 was too slow for me so never finished it. I haven't tried 1923 yet. Yellowstone seems to have peaked at the end of S3. That finale was great but it didn't lead to a great S4 like I thought it would.

Going to try Tulsa King next which looks to be another Taylor Sheridan show.

----------


## mr2mike

Who killed Santa.
Pretty good, great cast this time around.

----------


## Xtrema

> Knives Out still on my watchlist.
> Watched 13 Hours and Triangle Sadness over the holidays though, and rewatched Eurotrip and Harold & Kumar after reminiscing about them with friends



Not prereq but Glass Onion has more social commentary that it would been obvious today but surprised that Rian got them right writing this back in 2020. He definitely has real life counterparts in mind when writing all those characters.

----------


## 03ozwhip

I'm a huge horror movie fan, even watch B horrors. So naturally I watched Terrifier 2 last night. Holy fucking shit. If you're into fucked up gore, this is for you.

If you have a weak stomach, don't bother. It's fucked.

----------


## taemo

> Not prereq but Glass Onion has more social commentary that it would been obvious today but surprised that Rian got them right writing this back in 2020. He definitely has real life counterparts in mind when writing all those characters.



yup I agree, finally watched both movies and enjoyed Knives Out more, also liking Daniel Craig as B Blanc so hopefully there will be more.

----------


## mr2mike

Ava on Netflix.
Not a bad female hitman movie.

----------


## Xtrema

> yup I agree, finally watched both movies and enjoyed Knives Out more, also liking Daniel Craig as B Blanc so hopefully there will be more.



At least 1 more as Netflix bought the rights for 2 (Glass Onion) and 3 (TBD)

----------


## Doozer

Just finished Playlist on Netflix about the whole Spotify thing. Interesting, although hearing it from 6 different perspectives was maybe not necessary. (there are 6 episodes, and each basically tells the same story but from the perspective of a different key player).

----------


## Brent.ff

Netflix cancelled 1899. Might as well just give up on watching any series on there as it's inevitably going to get cancelled before tied up..

----------


## birdman86

> yup I agree, finally watched both movies and enjoyed Knives Out more, also liking Daniel Craig as B Blanc so hopefully there will be more.



Not that he isn't an a-lister already but I feel like DC doesn't get enough credit...he kills it on SNL:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zbpi...urdayNightLive

----------


## 03ozwhip

Been watching alot of shows that end up very depressing, didn't realize they were going that way when I started watching them.

Any recommendations for some funny shows on Netflix or prime that isn't stand up.

----------


## Buster

> Been watching alot of shows that end up very depressing, didn't realize they were going that way when I started watching them.
> 
> Any recommendations for some funny shows on Netflix or prime that isn't stand up.



Examples?

----------


## 03ozwhip

> Examples?



Midnight club, im 6 episodes into The Sandman and there was at least one episode that was super depressing, it's exhausting. I went in thinking midnight club was a horror show, which it's not.

I'll finish sandman, but ya im tired of watching depressing shit.

----------


## msommers

> Ava on Netflix.
> Not a bad female hitman movie.



Killing Eve was a fun one

----------


## vengie

Started watching Billions again. 
Been quite a while. Just started season 5.

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Finished watching season 2 of Big Timber on Netflix, it's just entertaining and I like that it's filmed on Van island.

Almost done watching House of the Dragon, have enjoyed it, good pace and well made.

----------


## killramos

> Started watching Billions again. 
> Been quite a while. Just started season 5.



Billions delivers. It got week for a couple seasons but they have done a good job with the transition to the next phase.

----------


## JfuckinC

> Billions delivers. It got week for a couple seasons but they have done a good job with the transition to the next phase.



fuck i loved it, then it hit the covid break and i feel like i forgot what happened right before that and haven't been motivated to get back in... worth it then?

----------


## killramos

Billions at its worst is still better than most shows on tv.

----------


## Ca_Silvia13

Me and the Wife watched White Noise on Netflix. I found it was written and filmed quite well, until 3/4 the way through and the entire story shifts in a direction not related to the first 1.5 hours. Very odd. I kind of recommend it... its weird.

----------


## asp integra

> New Jack Ryan just dropped today. I've enjoyed the first two seasons, excited to give this one a try.



I quite enjoyed season 3. I would give it a 8.1/10

----------


## ercchry

> Me and the Wife watched White Noise on Netflix. I found it was written and filmed quite well, until 3/4 the way through and the entire story shifts in a direction not related to the first 1.5 hours. Very odd. I kind of recommend it... its weird.



So fucking weird… at the end I still had no idea what the point of the story was  :ROFL!:

----------


## mr2mike

I'll wait for the guy on here who reviewed The Joker to hop on this one for the film review.
@ExtraSlow

----------


## birdman86

> Been watching alot of shows that end up very depressing, didn't realize they were going that way when I started watching them.
> 
> Any recommendations for some funny shows on Netflix or prime that isn't stand up.



Sounds like you need What We Do In The Shadows

----------


## ExtraSlow

> I'll wait for the guy on here who reviewed The Joker to hop on this one for the film review.
> @ExtraSlow



I'm out.

----------


## BavarianBeast

The Take on Netflix with Idris Elba was quite entertaining.

----------


## 03ozwhip

> Sounds like you need What We Do In The Shadows



I'll check it out thanks!

----------


## mr2mike

I'd turn on Last Man on Earth Disney+. A great series or find MacGruber.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> I'd turn on Last Man on Earth Disney+. A great series or find MacGruber.



Also for films, both _Leaving Las Vegas_ and _Kids_ offer some refreshing, feel-good vibes and aren't depressing, at all.

----------


## Brent.ff

Christ is Yellowstone season 5 the worst popular show on TV? One episode in and really disliking it.

----------


## Euro_Trash

^^New Yellowstone is the worst. Dramatic music ensues.... now we watch them go camping.

Just rewatched Succession Season 3 in preparation for S4 - think it has to be one of the best shows out there.

----------


## Kolbatron

> Billions at its worst is still better than most shows on tv.



Agreed. Some of it can be pretty silly, but just the filming, acting etc keep bringing me back.

- - - Updated - - -

So excited for Succession S4!

----------


## mr2mike

> Christ is Yellowstone season 5 the worst popular show on TV? One episode in and really disliking it.



I hated season 1, it got worse?? Glad I cut my losses.
Would rather rewatch Tiger King.

----------


## beecue

This season definitely wasn't that great for Yellowstone. I think Taylor Sheridan might be spreading himself too thin with all these shows he's creating. However, I'm really enjoying his new show Tulsa King with Sly. First season wraps up next week.

I saw a bunch top 10 lists these past couple of weeks and was curious what mine would be. It would be something like the following for new 2022 content.

1. Top Gun Maverick
2. Bullet Train
3. The Batman
4. Everything Everywhere All at Once
5. Avatar The Way of Water
6. Hustle
7. The Lost City
8. Prey
9. Glass Onion: Knives Out
10. The Gray Man

Mentions: Violent Night, The Menu, The Adam Project

1. Peacemaker 
2. House of the Dragon 
3. Black Bird
4. Tulsa King
5. Severance
6. Reacher
7. Dahmer
8. Lord of the Rings 
9. 1889
10. All of Us are Dead

Mentions: The Staircase, The Terminal List, Outer Range, Mo

----------


## Brent.ff

At the very least there hasn’t been a ten minute time filler of stupid horse tricks. But man alive literally every decision chosen is the wrong one. It’s excruciating.

----------


## dirtsniffer

The last of us premier is tonight

----------


## killramos

I thought it was the 14th?

----------


## dirtsniffer

Well would you look at that

----------


## max_boost

Glass onion not bad

Really enjoying Wednesday Addams tho!

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Took my kids to The Dead South.



"Liquor and dirty whores!"

----------


## msommers

Ancient Apocalypse on Netflix. Interesting points he's making and learning new things. But beating the same couple sentences about 'Modern Archaeology's mindset' is becoming a bit nauseating.

----------


## Inzane

Ever since the series finale I started a re-watch of The Walking Dead on Netflix.

Its easy to forget how damn awesome the show was in Season 1. Somewhere in season 2 the quality drops off ... hard to pin-point exactly where but probably coincides with Frank Darabont's departure. (being told to produce twice as many episodes for less budget as season 1 etc., and I think it shows). I still really enjoyed it up to the end of Season 5. But I remembered season 6 being the point for me when the show was noticeably poorer and I was just along for the slog at that point. Season 6 started the reliance on CGI for some of the walker/herd effects which haven't aged well, overuse of non-linear story telling and the constant introduction of new characters with short or non-existent story arcs.

I watched up to S7E1, but I think I'm out now... knowing what's ahead and how poorly executed seasons 7 and 8 were, I just don't think I can be bothered re-visiting the show any further.

----------


## max_boost

I finished season 9 and I think I’m done. Just not interested anymore. Season 10 has been around for a bit and I just can’t seem to get started. Same thing with black list. Absolutely loved the show but after season 8, I think I’m done with that too.

----------


## Misterman

> Ancient Apocalypse on Netflix. Interesting points he's making and learning new things. But beating the same couple sentences about 'Modern Archaeology's mindset' is becoming a bit nauseating.



They don't really get into it in the show, but his entire life has essentially been mainstream archaeology trying to slander or cancel him. Listen to his Joe Rogan podcast appearance, it's pretty good. 

Show was interesting, I just didn't like the way they edited it to look like an episode of Ancient Aliens.

----------


## Gman.45

Just finished S1 and S2 of Succession, now watching S3. Fantastic show, I'm happy I decided to binge it. Next up is Viking Valhalla S2, and then one I've been saving for years, Boardwalk Empire. Getting surgery #2 on the leg I shattered back in the fall next week, so I'll have plenty of time to binge through Boardwalk and Valhalla. The hospital I'll be in has surprisingly fast Wi/Fi, I was in for a week+ before and all the streaming services on my iPad and phone had no problem at max resolution.

edit - almost forgot about The Last of Us for this weekend, we'll see how ep1 is, hopefully it's decent, they did a ton of filming around AB.

----------


## Ca_Silvia13

Watched the Hatchet Wielding Hitchhiker on Netflix. Decently entertaining for a 1.5 hour watch. It has ties to Edmonton which was fun. Would recommend.

----------

